# knitting tea party 25 july '14



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party 25 July 14

Do you realize next Friday will be the first of august already? The summer is flying by much too quickly for my liking. I have an idea our friends south of the equator are hoping their winter passes quickly so things begin to warm up. If I was living in Australia I would want to live in cairnes  I think it stays warm there year around  I do like to be warm.

This week has been on the cool side here in northwest ohio  just 70° here at noon and the air is cool. I hope this doesnt mean we are going to have another duzy of a winter  but I guess we will take what we get and give thanks that it isnt any worse.

Tomorrow we are off to van wert, Ohio for the last tourney game we will play in this summer. We are only taking one car and since Gary and ayden need to be there early we are all going to be early. I will take a book along  dont think Heidi would approve my sitting in the bleachers working on Bentleys sweater  which is moving right along I might add. I will have some question once I reach the underarms.

Hickory is asleep stretched out on my side of the bed  her head on my pillow  her favorite place in all the world to sleep. Survivor Kitty is curled up right beside her. Sophie Kitty and Tip Kitty are out and about  probably asleep in the barn or a sunny spot in the grass.

Since it is Friday I thought we should start off with a Friday recipe  also  a recipe with carbs  to give ayden a little extra oomph for the game tomorrow.

Taziki's Friday Pasta

Serves 8-10

Ingredients:

3 Tbsp fresh thyme
1 Tbsp shallot, minced
1/2 cup balsamic vinegar
Juice from one lemon
1 tsp sugar
1 Tbsp Dijon mustard
1 1/2 cups olive oil
Salt and pepper to taste
1 1/2 pounds penne pasta
6-8 boneless skinless chicken breasts, grilled and cubed
3 cups feta cheese, crumbled
6 roma tomatoes, seeded and diced
1 handful fresh basil, chopped

Directions:

Cook pasta according to package directions. Drain and set aside.

Place thyme, shallot, balsamic vinegar, lemon, sugar, and Dijon mustard in blender. Pulse a few times. Slowly blend in olive oil. Add salt and pepper to taste.

In a large bowl, combine pasta, chopped chicken, feta, tomatoes and fresh basil. Pour dressing over pasta mixture. Toss to fully coat chicken pasta mixture.

Serve warm or cold

http://www.plainchicken.com/2014/07/tazikis-friday-pasta.html

I cant remember if I have already given you this recipe  I think I have  it instigated the discussion on the proper spelling of hors d oeuvres if I remember right. I include it again for those that might have missed it  plus  I think it sounds so good  I would serve it at a meal as a side dish.

LEFTOVER MASHED POTATO PUFFS

Lets give thanks to eggs, sour cream, cheddar, Parmesan and chives for giving leftover mashed potatoes a new lease on life! No more pushing them to the back of your refrigerator hoping theyll disappear. This will make you wish for leftovers.
The potato puffs are baked in a cupcake pan until golden and crusty on the outside with soft, fluffy middles that just about melt in your mouth. They dont taste like leftovers. Not one single bit.

From here on out I will intentionally make mashed potatoes for the sole purpose of turning them into these puffs. Forever and ever. They put mashed potatoes to shame. I see lots of variations in my future. . . and in yours. . .
Truly you can use any type of mashed potato and they need not be leftover. Theyre worth the trouble of making fresh. Once you have your base of mashed potato and eggs you can mix just about anything into them  cheese, fresh herbs, cooked bacon. . . whatever flavors you like with potatoes.
Yield: about 8 puffs

Ingredients:

2 eggs 
1/3 cup sour cream, plus more for serving 
1 heaping cup shredded sharp cheddar cheese 
2 tablespoons grated Parmesan 
2 tablespoons chopped chives 
salt and black pepper, to taste 
3 cups mashed potatoes

Instructions:

Preheat oven to 400 degrees F. Butter 8 - 9 of the wells of a cupcake pan - preferably nonstick.

In a medium mixing bowl whisk the eggs then whisk in the sour cream. Mix in both cheeses and the chives.

Taste the potatoes and season them with salt and pepper if needed. Add them to the bowl and mix well.

Spoon them into the pan filling the cups just to the top or a little below.

Bake 25 - 35 minutes until they pull away from the sides of the cup and are golden brown all over.

Remove from oven and let them cool 5 minutes in pan. Turn them out onto a platter. Serve with sour cream

http://www.cinnamonspiceandeverythingnice.com/leftover-mashed-potato-puffs/

Time to fire up the grill  thinking this recipe would go well with the above recipe in lieu of a baked potato which is often what is chosen to go with ..

Pineapple Grilled Pork Chops

Servings 4

Ingredients:

1 (8 ounce) can pineapple rings, juice drained and reserved 
1/4 cup brown sugar 
1/4 cup soy sauce 
1/4 teaspoon garlic powder 
4 pork chops 
1 pinch ground black pepper

Directions

Mix together the drained pineapple juice, brown sugar, soy sauce, and garlic powder together in a large plastic zipper bag, and smush the bag a few times with your hands to mix the marinade and dissolve the sugar. Place the pork chops into the marinade, squeeze out any air in the bag, seal it, and refrigerate overnight. Reserve the pineapple rings.

Preheat an outdoor grill for medium heat, and lightly oil the grate.

Remove the chops from the marinade, shaking off excess, and grill until browned, the meat is no longer pink inside, and the meat shows good grill marks, 5 to 8 minutes per side.

Brush several times with marinade and let the marinade cook onto the surface of the meat.

Discard excess marinade.

While the meat is grilling, place 4 pineapple rings onto the grill, and allow to cook until hot and the slices show grill marks;

serve the chops topped with the grilled pineapple rings.

Nutrition  Calories 105 kcal  Carbohydrates 26 g  Cholesterol 0 mg  Fat 0 g  Fiber 0.7 g Protein 1.1 g - Sodium 911 mg -

http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Pineapple-Grilled-Pork-Chops/Detail.aspx?ms=1&prop25=146691433&prop26=RecipeNotes&prop27=2014-07-21&prop28=MainStory&prop29=ImageLink&me=1&eaid=8519082

Maybe you are in the mood for something different on the barbee  fish  salmon  this should make you want to rush out right now and buy some salmon  it sounds that good.

BBQ Salmon and Fruit Skewers

Serves 4

Ingredients

4 wooden skewers 
1 (1 pound) fillet salmon 
1/4 cup barbecue sauce, or as needed 
1 mango - peeled, seeded, and cut into chunks 
1 red bell pepper, cut into chunks 
1 fresh peach, pitted and cut into chunks 
2 thick slices fresh pineapple, cut into chunks 
3 tablespoons barbecue sauce 
1 tablespoon water 
1 teaspoon lime juice 
1 teaspoon olive oil 
1 teaspoon honey

Directions

Preheat an outdoor grill for medium-high heat, and lightly oil the grate. Place the skewers into a basin of water and allow to soak while you prepare ingredients.

Slather the salmon on both sides with 1/4 cup of barbecue sauce, and set aside.

Place mango, red bell pepper, peach, and pineapple chunks into a bowl. In a small bowl, stir 3 tablespoons of barbecue sauce with water, lime juice, olive oil, and honey until well mixed; pour the dressing over the fruit and pepper chunks, and toss to coat.

Thread skewers with alternating pieces of mango, red bell pepper, peach, and pineapple chunks.

Grill the skewers on the preheated grill, turning every few minutes, until each side of the skewered fruit is browned, about 10 minutes.

Move the fruit skewers to a cool part of the grill, and place the salmon fillet onto the hot grill surface, skin side down.

Grill the fish until it shows brown grill marks, the fish is opaque, and the flesh flakes easily, 6 to 8 minutes per side.

Serve grilled salmon with fruit skewers.

Calories 322 kcal  Carbohydrates 32.2 g  Cholesterol 56 mg  Fat 12.5 g  Fiber 2.6 g  Protein 20.5 g  Sodium 364 mg

http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/BBQ-Salmon-and-Fruit-Skewers/Detail.aspx?ms=1&prop25=146691433&prop26=RecipeNotes&prop27=2014-07-21&prop28=Article3&prop29=Photo&me=1&eaid=8519082

Now if salmon isnt one of your favorites you could make these kabobs  they will be just as easy to make on the grill. Did you know  if you are not using metal skewers but using wooden ones  you should soak them in water for a while so they dont burn while on the barbee. Read that somewhere.

Ham and Pineapple Kabobs

Serves 4

Ingredients:

3 tablespoons brown sugar 
2 tablespoons distilled white vinegar 
1 tablespoon vegetable oil 
1 teaspoon prepared mustard 
3/4 pound cooked ham, cut into 1 inch cubes 
1 (15 ounce) can pineapple chunks, drained 
skewers

Directions:

Preheat grill for high heat.

In a medium bowl, mix together brown sugar, vinegar, vegetable oil, and mustard.

Thread ham and pineapple chunks alternately onto skewers.

Lightly oil grill grate.

Place skewers on the prepared grill, and brush liberally with the brown sugar mixture.

Cook for 6 to 8 minutes, turning frequently and basting often.

Serve when heated through and richly glazed.

Nutrition  Calories 342 kcal  Carbohydrates 26.8 g  Cholesterol 48 mg - Fat 19.3 g  Fiber 0.9 g
Protein 16.2 g  Sodium 1097 mg

http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Ham-and-Pineapple-Kabobs/Detail.aspx?ms=1&prop25=146691433&prop26=RecipeNotes&prop27=2014-07-21&prop28=Article1&prop29=Photo&me=1&eaid=8519082

Now  if you are not in the mood for the potato puffs you might use this recipe for something different in the potato realm and it can be done on the grill right beside the entre.

Grilled Sweet Potatoes with Apples

Serves 4

Ingredients:

2 large sweet potatoes, sliced 
1 apple - peeled, cored and thinly sliced 
ground cinnamon to taste 
white sugar to taste 
1/2 cup butter

Directions

Preheat an outdoor grill.

In a bowl, toss the sweet potato and apple slices with the cinnamon and sugar.

Divide the mixture into 4 portions, places each on a large piece of aluminum foil.

Top each with an equal amount of butter. Tightly seal foil around each portion.
Place foil packets on the grill, and cook 40 minutes, turning every 5 to 10 minutes, until potatoes and apples are tender.

Nutrition: Calories 422 kcal  Carbohydrates 52 g  Cholesterol 61 mg  Fat 23.2 g  Fiber 7.9 g
Protein 3.9 g  Sodium 289 mg

http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Grilled-Sweet-Potatoes-with-Apples/Detail.aspx?ms=1&prop25=146691433&prop26=RecipeNotes&prop27=2014-07-21&prop28=Article2&prop29=Photo&me=1&eaid=8519082

You can also do your dessert on the barbee  these would be swell with vanilla ice cream but I also think a dollop of sour cream would be just as good. If you are not wild about bbq sauce (I can take it or leave it  mostly leave it) just putting these on the barbee and following the directions would also work.

How to Make BBQ Peaches

Makes 4

2 firm, ripe freestone peaches, halved and pitted firm, ripe freestone peaches, halved and pitted 
4 tablespoons barbeque sauce

Directions

Preheat grill for medium heat and lightly oil the grate.

Slice flesh-side of peach halves diagonally about 1/4-inch deep, twice in each direction.

Drizzle flesh-side of each peach half with barbeque sauce; brush sauce for an even coat.

Place peaches, flesh-side up, on the grill. Cook until barbeque sauce bubbles slightly and peaches are a little softer than when you put them on the grill, 7 to 10 minutes.

Grilled peaches make for a wonderful side dish or dessert! It's so simple and so easy yet the results are delicious.

Serve with a small scoop of vanilla bean ice cream.

Chicken is one of my favorite things to have done on the grill and lemon is one of my favorite flavors  so lets combine the two ..

Lemon BBQ Chicken

Recipe from Candlelight and Wisteria, page 193

Ingredients:

6 chicken breasts
1 cup vegetable oil
1/2 cup fresh lemon juice
1 Tbs salt
1 tsp paprika
2 tsp crushed basil
2 tsp onion powder
1/2 tsp thyme leaves, crushed
1 tsp garlic powder

Directions:

Mix all ingredients, except chicken.

Pierce chicken with fork and put in large zip-lock bag.

Pour mixture over chicken and marinate overnight in refrigerator.

Remove from refrigerator 1 hour before placing chicken on the grill.

Plainchicken.com

Sometimes it rains  or we just dont feel like dragging out the bbq  but we still crave something with a bbq flavor  this should fit the bill.

Slow Cooker Saucy Orange Barbecued Chicken
servings 4

Ingredients

1 tablespoon vegetable oil 
2 packages (1.5 lb each) bone-in chicken thighs, skin removed

Sauce

3/4 cup chili sauce 
1/3 cup orange marmalade 
1 tablespoon packed brown sugar 
1 tablespoon Dijon mustard 
1 tablespoon red wine vinegar 
1 teaspoon Worcestershire sauce

Steps

Spray 4-quart slow cooker with cooking spray.

In 12-inch nonstick skillet, heat oil over medium-high heat. Cook chicken in oil 8 to 10 minutes, turning occasionally, until brown on both sides (cook a few pieces at a time if all dont fit in skillet).

Place chicken in slow cooker.

Cover; cook on Low heat setting 6 to 7 hours or until chicken is tender.

About 30 minutes before serving, in 1-quart saucepan, heat sauce ingredients over medium heat 10 to 15 minutes, stirring occasionally, until thickened.

Drain excess liquid from slow cooker. Pour sauce over chicken; cook 10 to 15 minutes longer.

Expert Tips: Serve this saucy entrée with French fries, using any extra sauce on your plate as a dip.
Substitute your favorite preserves, such as plum or even raspberry, for the orange marmalade.

Serving Size: 1 Serving  Calories 690 - Calories from Fat 280 - Total Fat 31g - Saturated Fat - 9g 
Trans Fat 1/2g - Cholesterol 210mg  Sodium 990mg - Total Carbohydrate 32g - (Dietary Fiber 3g 0 Sugars - 22g - Protein 72g

Exchanges: 0 Starch; 0 Fruit; 2 Other Carbohydrate; 0 Skim Milk; 0 Low-Fat Milk; 0 Milk; 0 Vegetable; 0 Very Lean Meat; 10 Lean Meat; 0 High-Fat Meat; 0 Fat;

http://www.pillsbury.com/recipes/slow-cooker-saucy-orange-barbecued-chicken/1eed3780-1c01-4586-8122-e340386e28cb?nicam2=Email%26nichn2%3DCore%26niseg2%3DPBD%26nicreatID2%3DPBD_06_22_2014

Growing up the only kind of noodles I knew were the kind my mother made  I can still see her putting a towel of the back of the kitchen chair and draping the noodles over it to dry a little before she put them into what she was cooking. They were so thin  I always wondered how she could roll them so thin and not have them tear when she transferred them to the chair and then into the pot. I never dreamed you could buy them in the store.

It was this recipe that prompted that memory  actually  anytime I see noodles called for  I think of the many homemade noodles I enjoyed growing up  they were so much better than store boughten.

Creamy Garlic Noodles {Homemade Pasta-Roni}
adapted from The Cheese Pusher

Ingredients:

2 tsp olive oil
6 cloves garlic, minced
2 Tbsp unsalted butter
1/4 tsp salt
1/2 tsp pepper
3 cups chicken stock
1/2 lb angel hair pasta
1 cup grated parmesan cheese (green can)
3/4 cup heavy cream
1 Tbsp dried parsley

Directions:

In a large pot, heat olive oil over medium-low heat. Add the garlic and stir, allowing it to cook for 1-2 minutes. Add the butter; cook until melted. Add the salt, pepper and chicken stock.

Turn the heat up to high and let come to a boil. Add the pasta and cook for 4-5 minutes.

Once pasta is tender, reduce the heat to medium and stir in the parmesan, cream and parsley until cheese is completely melted.

Remove from heat and serve immediately.

Plainchicken.com

Here is another recipe  actually two recipes together  the first is perfect for your homemade noodles. Dan gave heather a kitchen aid mixer several years ago so this past Christmas I gave her the noodle maker attachment. She hasnt tried it yet. Guess I will need to save my pennies and buy me one for my kitchen aid mixer  I think they would be a trip to make.

Pasta with cherry tomatoes, basil and ricotta

Erin McDowell 
Essential Summer Pasta
A PureWow Original Recipe

Makes 6 servings

Ingredients

1 pound spaghetti (or other long pasta) 
3 tablespoons olive oil
½ sweet onion, thinly sliced
2 pints cherry tomatoes
3 garlic cloves, thinly sliced
¾ cup reserved pasta water
Salt and freshly ground black pepper
3 tablespoons fresh basil, chopped 
1 cup fresh ricotta cheese

Directions

Cook the pasta: Bring a large pot of salted water to a boil over high heat. Add the pasta and cook until al dente, 6 to 8 minutes. Drain the pasta, reserving ⅓ cup of the pasta water.

While the pasta cooks, sauté the tomatoes: Heat the olive oil in a large skillet over medium heat. Add the onion and sauté until tender, 5 to 6 minutes. Add the cherry tomatoes and garlic, reduce the heat to medium-low, and toss to combine. Cover the skillet and cook until the tomatoes are very tender and bursting, 7 to 9 minutes.

Season the tomato mixture with salt and lots of freshly ground black pepper. Add the pasta water and bring to a simmer. The mixture should form a sauce. If needed, add more pasta water.

Add the pasta and toss well to coat it in the sauce. To serve, pile portions of pasta onto plates and top each with 2 teaspoons basil and 2 tablespoons ricotta. Serve immediately.

Finishing Touches
It's the details that count! Try these tips

Make it an Italian feast: Serve the pasta with a side of our Garlic "Nots."

Some like it hot: Stir 2 teaspoons crushed red-pepper flakes into the tomato-and-onion mixture before adding the pasta

http://www.purewow.com/entry_detail/recipe/10783/Pasta-with-cherry-tomatoes-basil-and-ricotta.htm?&utm_medium=email&utm_source=recipe&utm_campaign=Pint_Taken_2014_07_09&utm_content=Recipe_editorial

HAVING A BALL
The cheesy reason we heart our garlic "nots"

Erin McDowell

Beets, tomato soup, hamburgers: Is there anything that a bit of cheese doesnt make better? Case in point: garlic knots. Our take on the pizza-parlor staple omits the silly knotting step but is bolstered by the addition of gooey mozzarella. The result is a garlicky cocktail app that will have your guests shouting Brava!

Garlic "Nots"
A PureWow Original Recipe

Makes about 2 dozen

Ingredients

Pizza Dough

3¾ cups bread flour
1 package (7 grams) yeast
1 tablespoon salt
2 teaspoons sugar
1 ⅓ cups water, at room temperature
¼ cup extra-virgin olive oil

Nots

¾ cup extra-virgin olive oil
10 garlic cloves, minced
1 cup shredded mozzarella cheese
½ cup fresh chopped parsley

Directions

Make the dough: In the bowl of an electric mixer fitted with the dough hook, combine the flour with the yeast until well combined.

Add the salt, sugar, water and oil. Mix on low speed until the mixture comes together, about 3 minutes. Increase the speed to medium and continue to mix until a smooth dough forms, 5 minutes more. (You can also mix the dough by hand for 10 minutes total.)

Lightly grease a large bowl with olive oil. Transfer the dough to the bowl, cover with plastic wrap and let rise in the refrigerator overnight.

Make the nots: Preheat the oven to 375° and line a baking sheet with parchment paper.

Heat the olive oil in a small pot over medium heat. When it begins to shimmer, add the garlic, remove from the heat and let steep for 15 minutes.

To shape the nots, form the dough into rough balls (use about 3 tablespoons of dough per not) around 1 tablespoon of shredded cheese. Round the dough into smooth balls (see Finishing Touches, below).

Brush the nots generously with the oil and bake until golden, 10 to 13 minutes. While still hot, toss the nots in the remaining oil and parsley. Let cool for 10 minutes before serving.

Three steps to perfect "nots":

Flatten the dough slightly with your palm, and place 1 tablespoon shredded cheese in the center.

Fold the outer edges of the dough inward, pinching at the top to seal.

To make sure the nots are fully sealed, roll each ball on the counter until the surface of the dough is smooth.

http://www.purewow.com/entry_detail/recipe/9099/The-cheesy-reason-we-heart-our-garlic-nots.htm

Do you like pizza? I love good pizza  I even love the $5 pizza at Little Ceasars. I mean  whats not to like  its a cheap meal we have about once a week. My friend eddie likes the pizza and Jeerezes  a local sports bar  Im not wild about going there  I find the televisions a distraction  I mean  they have over twenty and they arent little ones. The pizza is pricy  the toppings are a la carte  but it really is one of the best pizzas I have had so once in a while isnt so bad. The following recipe I am wanting to try  something different in the pizza category.

Lahmahjoon Pizza Recipe

Quick Info:
Servings
Quick Meal
Contains Nuts
Contains Wheat/Gluten
Contains Dairy
Contains Red Meat

Nutritional Info (Per serving): 
Calories: 344, Saturated Fat: 6g, Sodium: 508mg, Dietary Fiber: 5g, Total Fat: 15g, Carbs: 39g, Cholesterol: 35mg, 
Protein: 14g

Carb Choices: 2.5

Ingredients

1 tablespoon oil, olive, extra-virgin 
1/2 cup(s) shallot(s), chopped 
8 ounce(s) lamb, ground 
4 medium tomato(es), plum, chopped 
2 tablespoon parsley, fresh, minced 
1 tablespoon molasses, pomegranate 
1 teaspoon cinnamon, ground 
1/2 teaspoon salt 
1/2 teaspoon pepper, black ground, freshly ground 
cornmeal, yellow, dry, for dusting 
1/3 cup(s) cheese, feta, crumbled 
1 tablespoon nuts, pine nuts 
3/4 cup(s) water, plus 2 tablespoons (lukewarm 105-115 F) 
1 package(s) active dry yeast, (2 1/4 teaspoons) 
1 teaspoon sugar 
1/2 teaspoon salt 
1 cup(s) flour, whole-wheat 
1 cup(s) flour, bread, or all-purpose flour, plus additional flour for dusting 
2 tablespoon cornmeal, yellow, dry

Preparation

To Prepare Pizza:

1Heat oil in a large nonstick skillet over medium heat.

Add shallots; cook, stirring often, until softened, about 2 minutes.

Add lamb and cook, stirring and breaking up with a wooden spoon, until lightly browned, about 5 minutes.

Transfer to a colander and drain fat.

Wipe out the pan; return the meat and shallots to the pan and stir in tomatoes. Cook until the tomatoes begin to break down, about 3 minutes. Add parsley, pomegranate molasses, cinnamon, salt and pepper and stir to coat; remove from the heat.

Preheat grill to low. (For charcoal grilling or an oven variation, see below.)

Sprinkle cornmeal onto a pizza peel or large baking sheet. Roll out the dough (see Tip) and transfer it to the prepared peel or baking sheet, making sure the underside of the dough is completely coated with cornmeal.

Slide the crust onto the grill rack; close the lid. Cook until lightly browned, 3 to 4 minutes.
Using a large spatula, flip the crust. Spread the lamb mixture on the crust, leaving a 1-inch border. Sprinkle with feta and pine nuts.

Close the lid again and grill until the toppings are hot and the bottom of the crust has browned, about 8 minutes.

To Prepare Easy Whole-Wheat Pizza Dough:

Stir water, yeast, sugar and salt in a large bowl; let stand until the yeast has dissolved, about 5 minutes. Stir in whole-wheat flour, bread flour (or all-purpose flour) and cornmeal until the dough begins to come together.

Turn the dough out onto a lightly floured work surface. Knead until smooth and elastic, about 10 minutes. (Alternatively, mix the dough in a food processor. Process until it forms a ball, then process for 1 minute to knead.)

Place the dough in an oiled bowl and turn to coat. (To make individual pizzas, see Variation.) Cover with a clean kitchen towel and set aside in a warm, draft-free place until doubled in size, about 1 hour.

Variations:

Pizza on a charcoal grill: Light 6 quarts (about 1 large chimney starter full) of charcoal and burn until the coals are mostly white, about 20 minutes. Spread the coals in an even layer. Place a grate over the coals. Let the coals burn until they are about medium-low. (Grill any toppings for the pizza while the coals are burning down.) To test the heat, hold your palm about 5 inches above the grill rack; if you can hold it there for about 8 seconds before you need to move it away, the fire is medium-low. Transfer the crust to the grill rack, cover the grill and cook the crust, checking once or twice, until lightly browned, 3 to 4 minutes. Flip the crust, quickly add the toppings, cover the grill and cook until the toppings are hot and the bottom of the crust has browned, 5 to 8 minutes. If your crust browns faster than your toppings are cooking, slide a baking sheet under the pizza to keep the crust from burning while the toppings finish.

Pizza in the oven: Place a pizza stone on the lowest rack; preheat oven to 450°F for at least 20 minutes. Roll out the dough and place on a cornmeal-dusted pizza peel or inverted baking sheet, using enough cornmeal so that the dough slides easily. Slide the dough onto the preheated stone and cook until the bottom begins to crisp, about 3 minutes. Remove the crust from the oven using a large spatula and place it uncooked-side down on the peel or baking sheet, making sure the underside of the crust is completely coated with cornmeal. Quickly add the toppings and slide the pizza back onto the stone. Continue baking until the toppings are hot and the bottom of the crust has browned, 12 to 15 minutes.

Individual variation: The dough can be turned into 4 or 6 personal-size pizzas. After kneading, divide the dough into 4 or 6 equal balls. Brush with oil and place 3 inches apart on a baking sheet. Cover and set aside until doubled in size, about 1 hour. Roll each portion into a 6-to-8-inch circle.

http://www.everydayhealth.com/health-recipe/lahmahjoon-pizza.aspx?pos=3&xid=nl_EverydayHealthChildrensHealth_20140705

Im going to finish up today with a slew of dessert recipes any of which I would devour in an instant. I do have a sweet tooth. Heidi bought me bag of animal crackers the other day  I love animal crackers  and they will go so well with the can of vanilla icing I have in the cupboard. I use the icing as a dip  oh yeah  nirvana.

Butter Pecan Ice Cream Pie {No Machine Required}

serves 8

Ingredients:

1 10-inch graham cracker crust
2 cups heavy cream
1 (14oz) can sweetened condensed milk
1 1/2 cups toasted pecans, toasted
3 Tbsp butter, melted
1 Tbsp maple syrup

Directions:

Whip heavy cream until stiff peaks. Fold in sweetened condensed milk, pecans, butter and maple syrup.

Spread ice cream into graham cracker crust. Cover with plastic wrap and place in freezer. Freeze for 6 hours, or until set.

http://www.plainchicken.com/2014/07/butter-pecan-ice-cream-pie-no-machine.html#more

Homemade Brown Sugar

1 cup granulated sugar
2 Tbsp molasses (more if you want darker)

Mix together sugar and molasses until all the molasses is incorporated into the sugar. Store in an air-tight container.

http://www.plainchicken.com/2014/06/homemade-brown-sugar.html

Chocolate Peanut Butter Poke Cake

serves 12

Ingredients:

1 box yellow cake mix, plus ingredients to make cake
2/3 cup peanut butter
1 1/2 cup chocolate syrup (Hershey's)
1 can sweetened condensed milk
8 regular Reese's peanut butter cups, divided
8 oz cool whip, thawed
1 (16oz) can chocolate frosting

Directions:

Prepare cake according to package directions, adding in 2/3 cup peanut butter before mixing. Bake cake in a 9x13-inch pan.

While cake is baking, mix milk and chocolate syrup until well blended.

When the cake is done and while it's still hot, poke holes in it with a fork or straw. Pour milk mixture over the cake. Allow cake to cool completely.

Chop Reese's cups into small pieces. Sprinkle half of the Reese's cups over cake.

Carefully combine chocolate frosting and Cool Whip. Spread over the top of cake, then sprinkle the remaining Reese's cup on top. Chill.

Tip: Refrigerate the Reese's cups so they chop easier.

http://www.plainchicken.com/2014/06/chocolate-peanut-butter-poke-cake.html

Famous Chocolate Refrigerator Roll

Yield: Makes 14 servings

Ingredients

1 teaspoon vanilla extract
1 pint (2 cups) whipping cream, chilled
1 package (9-ounce) Nabisco Famous Chocolate Wafers

Directions

In a large mixing bowl, combine whipping cream and vanilla. Beat with electric mixer until stiff peaks form.

Spread a teaspoon of whipped cream onto each wafer, remembering you need a lot for frosting. Stack wafers together, then stand on edge on a serving platter to make a log. Frost with remaining whipped cream.

Refrigerate at least 4 hours or overnight.

Cut dessert diagonally into 14 slices. Store leftover cake in refrigerator.

Recipe from Nabiscoworld.com and Kraftrecipes.com
http://www.aarp.org/food/recipes/info-08-2010/famous_chocolate_refrigerator_roll.html

The Best Sweet Use for Your Smoker? Smoked Ice Cream

Smoke adds a wonderful, intriguing flavor to all kinds of desserts, but especially ice cream. [Photograph: Vicky Wasik]

Sugar's latest ally in the world of high-end dessert isn't salt or umami. It's smoke.

Look around some recent pastry menus and you'll find all manner of smoked sweets: marshmallows and custards and fruit tinged with the inescapable flavor of wood fire. Smoke adds a dimension of flavor all its own, something sweet and rich but also pungent. You always know when you're tasting smoke. And when used with care, smoke adds incredible depth to dessert without making it taste burnt, acrid, or overly meaty.

This isn't new ground. Spirits like mezcal and Scotch enhance the range and depth of their sweetness with a hit of smoke, as do some jars of maple syrup and molasses. In Indonesia and Malaysia, a smoky syrup called gula melakamade from coconut palm sugarcrowns all kinds of shaved icy treats. Indian black cardamom and Chinese lapsang souchong tea, which are both dried over smoky fires, find their way into drinks and desserts as a kind of spice. Look around and you'll find desserts made with smoked salt, hit with precision smoke guns, and dosed with liquid smoke, made from vapor that's passed through a smoky chamber and then condensed back into liquid.

But none of them quite replicate the slow-burning richness of fresh wood smoke, which is surprisingly easy to produce no matter what kind of kitchen setup you have. (The intentional way, not the accidentally setting your kitchen on fire way, though that's easy too.)

What to smoke first? Consider ice cream. Why? Because of the hundreds of ice creams I've tried over the years, smoked ice cream is on my short list of favorites. The trick is to use smoke carefullyas an accent ingredientand to not over-do it.

Pastry chef Tracy Obolsky of New York's North End Grill is an ice cream fanatic with a particular talent for smoked desserts. I called her to ask how she makes smoked ice cream at her restaurant.

The Skinny on Smoking

All smoking takes is a fire, some wood, and two pans: a smaller one to hold cream and a larger one filled with ice and water to make an ice bath.

"You smoke cream on its own, then mix that smoked cream with regular cream to control the final smokiness," Obolsky explains. "I might like an all-smoked-cream ice cream, but most of my customers probably won't." The particular flavor and intensity of smoke also varies from batch to batch, so diluting down your smoked cream lets you compensate for just how much smoke went into it.

Once you dilute your cream to an acceptably smoky level, you're ready to use it in any ice cream recipe you wantjust mix it with milk, egg yolks, sugar, and flavorings and make your custard. Why not save time and smoke the whole ice cream base? "Because," Obolsky points out, "you don't want to dull any other flavors." A smoky peach ice cream may taste great, but peach purée sitting in a smoker for an hour or two likely won't taste as fresh and vibrant.

For a more detailed view of the process, here's how it's done.

Step by Step

First off, get some kind of a smoking rig. The model in these photos is a simple vertical backyard smoker with two doors: one that gives you access to the charcoal and wood, and the other that opens up to racks for food.

But you can make a smoker out of anything. Grills work great. Wrap a wok in aluminum foil and you can smoke wood chips right on the bottom. Or do like our pals Ideas in Food and set up a smoking chamber right on your stovetop. All you need is a way to get wood chips smoking and to suspend your pans of cream and ice water above the smoke.

Next, get your wood. To help, here's a great guide on how to smoke food using wood which should get you started. Since smoking cream doesn't take much time, different wood varieties like applewood or oak won't make much flavor difference. Wood chips are perfect; just let them soak in water for half an hour before putting them on the fire.

Now, if you're using coals to help keep the wood smoking, it's time to light your charcoal (some smoking rigs don't require charcoal to make the wood smoke, so follow the manufacturer's instructions or use your best judgment if you're jury-rigging it *). You don't want much as you're looking to create smoke, not heatan ambient temperature of 150°F or lower is plenty hot for our purposes. A couple handfuls of charcoal, enough to fill a charcoal chimney a third to halfway, is all you need. Once your coals are hot, add them to the smoker and drop a single handful of wood chips on top.

* Just remember that charcoal, wood coals, and other fuels produce carbon monoxide when they burn, so use caution and work outdoors or in a very well ventilated area.

Smoke forms a sticky film on metal. Using disposable pan saves time on clean up, and you can mold the pans as needed.

While your coals are heating up, get your rig ready. "You want a shallow baking pan for smoking the cream," Obolsky says, "so the smoke can penetrate faster." Pick a pan that will nest inside the larger one, which you'll need for an ice bath to keep the cream at a cool food-safe temperature. Smoking cream falls under the category of "cold smoking," which refers to flavoring food with smoke without actually cooking it.

The ice bath keeps the cream from cooking in the heat.

I like disposable aluminum pans for convenience and flexibility. To keep sloshing cream and water at bay you can fold up the pan's lip, and if the pan isn't quite the right size for your smoker, its shape adjusts easily.

Adding the cream to the pan once it's nestled in its ice bath reduces splashes. Get your larger pan in the smoker first and fill it with ice and water. Then add in the empty smaller pan and pour in the cream. And that's itnow you're smoking.

How long should you smoke your cream? Obolsky goes for 2 to 2 1/2 hours, but I found about 1 1/2 was plenty to give a quart of cream a pronounced smoky flavor. Your mileage may vary depending on your smoker, heat source, amount of fuel, and the number of times you fiddle with the smoker, but that's okay. Rememberyou're going to dilute this cream later on. If your cream turns out too smoky, add more plain cream; if it's only subtly smoky, add less.

Smoked cream doesn't look much different from fresh

While your cream smokes you'll need to keep track of a few things. Wood chips will burn out about every 20 minutes depending on the fire, so you'll need to replenish them from time to time to keep the smoke going. Every time you do, take the cream's temperature with an instant-read thermometer. If the cream starts to heat up, remove it from the smoker and replenish the ice bath with fresh cold water and ice. It also helps to give the cream an occasional stir, lest a skin form on top that could prevent smoke from penetrating underneath.

How to Use Your Smoked Cream

Mint leaves steeping in smoked cream.

Once the cream is smoky to your taste, it won't look much different than when you started. Evaporation and that slow heat may turn it a little thicker, but you can use the cream just like you always would. (Bonus idea: use it to churn your own smoked butter.)

But let's stick to ice cream for now. I found my smoked cream tasted best when diluted by 50%; that is, for a standard ice cream recipe with two cups of cream and one cup of milk, I used one cup of smoked cream, one cup of plain cream, and one cup of milk. But I encourage you to find a balance that's in line with your tastes.

What ice cream should you make with it? The possibilities are nearly endless. Ripe fruit like peaches, plums, and bananas are all prime smoke fodder. So are chocolate, caramel, and most nut flavors. Go crazy with herbs and spices: cinnamon, ginger, and coriander. Just think of smoke as an ingredient like honey, alcohol, or spiceone more way to layer flavor into your ice cream.

One possibility is a smoky vanilla ice cream made with muscavado sugar, a type of brown sugar with a deep caramel, almost scorched flavor. Smoke acts as an incredible flavor enhancer for the muscavado and vanilla adds sweet floral lift for balance. Serve this ice cream with a berry cobbler or a slice of gingerbread.

Smoked honey mint chip ice cream.

But my favorite use for smoked cream, and one of my favorite ice creams ever, is this smoked honey mint chip. Few things taste better than cream steeped with a fat bundle of mint leaves, and mint goes surprisingly well with a hint of smoke. Honey adds a deep, almost juicy sweetness, and a bridge between the fresh mint and rich smoke. This isn't a mint chip for every occasion, but to my mind that just means we need more occasions for smoked honey mint chip.

Consider these recipes as a starting point for your long, happy relationship with smoked dessert. And if you've had success smoking ice creams of your own, share your stories in the comments.
http://www.seriouseats.com/2014/07/how-to-smoke-ice-cream.html

Smoked Honey Mint Chip Ice Cream

Smoking heavy cream adds an incredible depth of flavor to frozen desserts like ice cream. It's just the thing to balance out and enhance fresh mint leaves, sweet honey, and dark chocolate.

Why this recipe works:

	Smoking cream on its own allows you to easily determine the final smokiness of your ice cream.

	Smoke adds depth of flavor to light, fresh-tasting mint leaves, with honey acting as a bridge between them.

Note: This recipe will make more smoked cream than you need, and the exact amount of smoked cream you use is up to you. Smoked cream will keep 7 to 10 days if refrigerated.

Makes one quart

Special equipment: ice cream machine, smoker, disposable aluminum baking pans  one with at least two quart capacity  the other larger

Ingredients

For the Smoked Cream:
4 cups hickory or mesquite wood chips, soaked in water for at least 30 minutes
1 quart heavy cream

For the Ice Cream:

1 1/2 cups heavy cream
1 cup whole milk
1 bunch fresh mint leaves
6 egg yolks
1/2 cup sugar
1/4 cup honey
1/4 to 1/2 teaspoon kosher salt
2 1/2 ounces dark chocolate, chopped very fine and chilled in freezer

Procedures

For the Smoked Cream: Set up your smoker with 1/2 cup wood chips for low-temperature (about 150°F) smoking following the manufacturer's instructions.

Fill a shallow disposable aluminum baking pan with enough ice to come halfway up pan, and just enough water to nearly cover ice. Nest a smaller shallow disposable aluminum baking pan with at least 2-quart capacity into the ice bath. Set pans in smoker and add 1 quart of cream to smaller pan.

Close smoker, adjusting vents to maintain as low a temperature as possible, and smoke until cream develops a strong, but not overpowering, smoky flavor, about 1 1/2 to 2 hours; replenishing wood chips 1/2 cup at a time as needed, and stirring cream occasionally. Monitor temperature of cream: If an instant-read thermometer registers above 60°F, discard ice bath and replace with a fresh one. Pour cream into an airtight container and refrigerate.

For the Ice Cream: Blend smoked cream with fresh cream to taste, starting with 1/2 cup smoked cream and 1/2 cup fresh cream and adding more of each to taste, until volume totals 2 cups and smokey flavor is pleasant and not overpowering. Reserve additional smoked and fresh creams for another use.

Combine diluted smoked cream with milk in a heavy-bottomed saucepan and bring to a simmer over medium heat. Remove from heat, add mint, cover, and let steep until dairy tastes very minty, 2 to 2 1/2 hours.

Whisk together egg yolks, sugar, and honey in a cleaned heavy-bottomed saucepan. Strain cream mixture into saucepan, pressing on leaves with a spoon or ladle to expel all liquid, and whisk to combine, then place over medium-low heat. Cook, stirring frequently, until ice-cream base reaches 170°F or until a finger swiped across the back of the spoon leaves a clean line.

Pour ice-cream base through a fine mesh strainer into an airtight container, stir in salt, and chill in an ice bath or refrigerator until it registers no more than 45°F on an instant-read thermometer, at least 4 hours and up to overnight. Churn according to manufacturer's instructions, adding chocolate during last 30 seconds of churning. Transfer ice cream to airtight container and chill in freezer for at least 4 to 5 hours before serving.

http://www.seriouseats.com/recipes/2014/07/smoked-honey-mint-chip-ice-cream-recipe.html

Smoked Muscavado Sugar Vanilla Ice Cream

Smoking heavy cream adds an incredible depth of flavor to frozen desserts like ice cream. Sweet and rich but also a little pungent, smoked ice cream here gets additional depth from minimally refined muscavado sugar and fragrant vanilla bean.

Makes one quart

Special equipment: ice cream machine, smoker, disposable aluminum baking pans  one with at least two quart capacity  the other larger

Ingredients

For the Smoked Cream:

4 cups hickory or mesquite wood chips, soaked in water for at least 30 minutes
1 quart heavy cream

For the Ice Cream:

1 1/2 cups heavy cream
8 egg yolks
3/4 cup muscavado sugar
1 cup whole milk
1 1/2 teaspoon pure vanilla extract
1/2 teaspoon kosher salt

Procedures

For the Smoked Cream: Set up your smoker with 1/2 cup wood chips for low-temperature (about 150°F) smoking following the manufacturer's instructions.

Fill a shallow disposable aluminum baking pan with enough ice to come halfway up pan, and just enough water to nearly cover ice. Nest a smaller shallow disposable aluminum baking pan with at least 2-quart capacity into the ice bath. Set pans in smoker and add 1 quart of cream to smaller pan.

Close smoker, adjusting vents to maintain as low a temperature as possible, and smoke until cream develops a strong, but not overpowering, smoky flavor, about 1 1/2 to 2 hours; replenishing wood chips 1/2 cup at a time as needed, and stirring cream occasionally. Monitor temperature of cream: If an instant-read thermometer registers above 60°F, discard ice bath and replace with a fresh one. Pour cream into an airtight container and refrigerate.

For the Ice Cream: Blend smoked cream with fresh cream to taste, starting with 1/2 cup smoked cream and 1/2 cup fresh cream and adding more of each to taste, until volume totals 2 cups and smokey flavor is pleasant and not overpowering. Reserve additional smoked and fresh creams for another use.

Whisk together egg yolks and muscavado sugar in a heavy-bottomed saucepan. Whisk in diluted smoked cream and milk until fully combined, then place over medium-low heat. Cook, stirring frequently, until liquid reaches 170°F or until a finger swiped across the back of the spoon leaves a clean line.

Pour custard through a fine mesh strainer into an airtight container, stir in vanilla and salt, and chill in an ice bath or refrigerator until it registers no more than 45°F on an instant-read thermometer, at least 4 hours and up to overnight. Churn according to manufacturer's instructions. Transfer ice cream to airtight container and chill in freezer for at least 4 to 5 hours before serving.

http://www.seriouseats.com/recipes/2014/07/smoked-muscavado-sugar-vanilla-ice-cream-recipe.html

10-Minute Mocha Pots de Crème Recipe

Note: I worked for a woman who had a restaurant who served this  hers was much more involved  she said she married her husband to get the recipe from him. Lol

Recipe by: Abby Dodge | from The Weekend Baker: Irresistible Recipes, Simple Techniques, and Stress-Free Strategies for Busy People

Pot de crème is the French answer to American pudding. And this no-bake version whips up in minutes-literally-with the help of a trusty blender.

Chocolate and rum provide the key flavors in this pudding. Pair Mount Gay rum with Ghirardelli bittersweet chocolate. Sometimes you might splurge and buy Valrhona bittersweet and Myerss dark rum, a combination that always receives raves.

Yield: Makes four ½ cup servings

INGREDIENTS

1 cup (8 fl ounces/233 ml) heavy cream
4 ounces (113 grams) bittersweet chocolate, finely chopped
3 tablespoons granulated sugar
½ teaspoon instant espresso powder or instant coffee granules (any type, even decaf, will do)
2 tablespoons coffee-flavored liqueur
1 teaspoon pure vanilla extract

Directions

Have ready 4 small ramekins or classic pot de crème pots (those are the little cups with the lids) just slightly larger than ½ cup each. (The vessels do not need to be ovenproof, as this is a no-bake recipe. You can even use teacups, so use your prettiest options.)

In a small saucepan or the microwave, heat the cream just until boiling. Meanwhile, dump the chopped chocolate, sugar, and espresso powder or coffee granules into a blender. When the cream is just boiling, pour it into the blender. Pop the lid on and blend on medium-high speed until the chocolate is melted and the mixture is frothy and smooth. Add the liqueur and vanilla and process until blended, about 10 seconds.

Using a spoon, skim off the foam from the top of the custard and discard. Pour the chocolate cream into the cups or ramekins, dividing it evenly. Top with lids (if youre using proper porcelain pots de crème pots) or cover with plastic wrap and refrigerate for at least 45 minutes. Serve with a dollop of whipped cream and a few chocolate shavings, if desired.

Flavor Variations

Substitute an equal amount of bourbon or dark rum for the coffee liqueur. You can also substitute a licorice-, orange-, or raspberry-flavored liqueur, but make sure to omit the instant espresso powder or coffee granules when you use these.

Notes: Storage: Cover the cups with plastic wrap (no need to press the plastic directly onto the pudding; they wont form a skin) or lids and refrigerate for up to 3 days.

Nutrients per serving - Calories 409kcal -Calcium 48mg - Vitamin C 0mg - Vitamin A 245mcg Potassium 157mg - Magnesium 37mg - Protein 2g - Sugar 29g - Fiber 2g - Total Carbohydrate 33g Cholesterol 82mg - Sodium 27mg - Saturated Fat 19g - Fat 31g

http://recipes.aarp.org/recipes/10-minute-mocha-pots-de-cregraveme

Lemon Cheesecake Cupcakes Recipe
Recipe by: Julie Hasson | from 125 Best Cupcake Recipes

Not only are these precious little cheesecakes beautiful, but theyre also absolutely delicious! Lemon curd adds a big hit of fresh lemon flavor and is a perfect complement to the creamy cheesecake center.

Yield: Makes 12 cupcakes

INGREDIENTS

crust:

¾ cup (175 ml) graham cracker crumbs (about 7 graham crackers) 
3 tbsp (45 ml) unsalted butter, melted
1 tbsp (15 ml) packed light brown sugar

Filling:

12 oz (375 g) cream cheese, at room temperature
½ cup (125 ml) granulated sugar 
¼ cup (50 ml) sour cream
2 eggs
1 tsp (5 ml) grated lemon zest 
¾ cup (175 ml) lemon curd, store-bought or homemade

Equipment:

Muffin pan, lined with foil liners

Directions

Preheat oven to 350°F (180°C).

Crust: In a small bowl, mix together graham cracker crumbs, melted butter and brown sugar. Press crumb mixture into bottoms of prepared baking cups.

Filling: In a food processor fitted with a metal blade, pulse cream cheese until smooth. Add sugar, pulsing until smooth. Add sour cream and process until smooth. Add eggs and lemon zest, pulsing until smooth (you dont want to overprocess the mixture; you just want it to be smooth).

Scoop filling over crust in baking cups. Bake in preheated oven for 18 to 22 minutes or until the centers of cupcakes are firm. Let cool in pan on rack for 10 minutes. Remove from pan and refrigerate for 2 hours or overnight. Before serving, place a dollop of lemon curd over top of each cupcake and swirl lightly with back of spoon.

Variation: Place a small dollop of whipped cream over the lemon curd before serving.

Notes

You can freeze the baked and cooled cupcakes (without the lemon curd topping). Wrap them individually in plastic wrap and store them in resealable plastic freezer bags for up to 4 weeks. Once you have defrosted the cupcakes, top with the lemon curd.

Nutritional information does not include Lemon Curd: Nutrients per serving - Calories 202kcal Calcium 41mg - Vitamin C 0mg - Vitamin A 148mcg - Potassium 67mg - Magnesium 6mg - Protein 3g - Sugar 12g - Fiber 0g - Total Carbohydrate 15g - Cholesterol 77mg - Sodium 139mg - Saturated Fat 8g - Fat 15g

http://recipes.aarp.org/recipes/lemon-cheesecake-cupcakes?intcmp=Outbrain&obref=obinsite

Lemon curd
from The Cake Bible

Ingredients:

4 large egg yolks
½ cup + 2 tablespoons (125g) sugar
3 fl oz (93ml or about 2 ½ large lemons) lemon juice, freshly squeezed
4 tablespoons (56g) unsalted butter, softened
pinch of salt
2 teaspoons finely grated lemon zest

Directions:

In a heavy noncorrodible saucepan beat the yolks and sugar until well blended.

Stir in the remaining ingredients except the lemon zest.

Cook over medium-low heat, stirring constantly, until thickened and resembling a thin hollandaise sauce, which thickly coats a wooden spoon but is still liquid enough to pour. The mixture will change from translucent to opaque and begin to take on a yellow color on the back of wooden spoon.

It must not be allowed to boil or it will curdle. Whenever steam appears, remove briefly from heat, stirring constantly to keep from boiling.

When the curd has thickened, pour at once into a strainer.

Press with the back of a spoon until only coarse residue remains; discard the residue.

Stir in the lemon zest and cool  more sugar can be added to taste while the curd is still warm, but I did not think it was necessary.

Pour into an airtight container. The curd will continue to thicken while resting and chilling.

Makes 1 full cup

http://technicolorkitcheninenglish.blogspot.com/2008/07/lemon-curd.html

The Delicious Pie That Can Get You Sued

Do not mess with the one and only authentic Derby Pie.

That would be the trademarked, legally protected name of the yummy chocolate-nut confection invented in 1954 by Kerns Kitchen of Louisville, Ky., and traditionally enjoyed at Kentucky Derby parties.

Over the years Kerns has filed lawsuits against many who have illegally used the name of their signature pie. This year its against another Kentucky restaurant  Claudia Sanders Dinner House, the Shelbyville restaurant founded by the wife of Kentucky Fried Chicken creator Colonel Harland Sanders  the Associated Press reported.

Kerns Kitchen is seeking an order stopping Sanders from using the term Derby Pie and is asking for more than $335,000 in damages, according to reports.

Kerns Kitchen hasnt hesitated to go to court to protect its Derby Pie trademark. The restaurant has sued to protect the copyright more than 25 times over the years, and the companys attorney said he sends out at least one or two letters a week asking people and companies to honor the trademark.

In past decades Kerns has sued Bon Appétit magazine and a Frankfort, Ky., restaurant called Ricks White Light Diner. Bon Appétit won a legal victory when a judge in 1987 found the name to be generic, but the 6th U.S. Circuit Court of Appeals overturned that decision, the Associated Press noted.

In 1982 the Washington Post published a similar recipe for the pie, though avoided legal problems by calling it Not Derby Pie. The recipe was reprinted in the newspapers new cookbook, out this month, and its easy to make if youre planning your own Derby party.

Not Derby Pie
(Adapted from The Washington Post Cookbook: Readers Favorite Recipes, edited by Bonnie S. Benwick)

Ingredients:

1 8- or 9-inch unbaked piecrust
1 cup semisweet chocolate chips
2 large eggs, lightly beaten
1 cup sugar
1/2 cup flour
8 tablespoons (1 stick) butter, melted and cooled
1 cup walnuts, coarsely ground
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
Whipped cream for garnish, optional

Directions:

Preheat oven to 350 degrees. Have an 8- or 9-inch pie plate at hand.

Place the unbaked pie shell in the pie plate. Sprinkle the bottom of the pie shell evenly with chocolate chips.

Whisk together the eggs, sugar and flour in a mixing bowl.

Gradually mix in the melted butter, then add the nuts and vanilla.

Carefully pour the mixture over the chocolate chips, in a circular motion so it does not disturb the chips.

Bake for 1 hour, until the filling is set.

Serve slightly warm, with whipped cream if desired.

http://blog.aarp.org/2013/04/30/not-derby-pie-recipe-kentucky-derby-foods-chocolate-nut-cake-recipes/?intcmp=Outbrain&obref=obnetwork

MANDARIN POLENTA AND MACADAMIA CAKE

The cake has no flour and uses a generous amount of butter along with macadamia meal. The nut meal gives it that beautiful texture that stays with you after the last moist bit of cake is gone. The mandarins impart a delightful color to the cake and the toasted polenta adds that surprise crunch in the crusty golden exterior of the cake. This cake showcases the smell, texture and colour of the beautiful mandarin to perfection.

Serves  8 to 10

Ingredients

4 small mandarins, unpeeled
2 cups macadamias, coarsely ground
250g butter, softened
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
1 cup caster sugar
3 large eggs
1 cup polenta, lightly toasted
1 teaspoon baking powder
1 tablespoon icing sugar
a pinch of salt (if using unsalted butter)

Method

Cover whole mandarins in a saucepan with cold water. Bring to a boil. Drain and repeat the process again. Drain mandarins after second boil and cool to room temperature.

Preheat oven to 170C/150C fan -forced. Grease 22cm deep round cake pan and line with baking paper.

Halve mandarins, discard seeds and process to a pulp. Beat butter, sugar and extract in a large bowl until light and fluffy. Add eggs and beat until well combined. Stir in polenta, mandarin pulp, nut meal and baking powder.

Spread mixture into the pan and bake for approximately 1 hour and 15 minutes until golden and cooked through in the middle. Stand cake in the pan for 15 minutes, then cool onto a wire rack. Alternatively, serve warm with a dusting of icing sugar.

http://www.cookrepublic.com/recipe-archive/mandarin-polenta-and-macadamia-cake/

OLD WIVES CAKE

This Old Wives Cake is fragrant and so delicious. Its a traditional Dutch cake, super simple to make and it has a secret ingredient.

My friend suggested to me that this cake is best if you spread a bit of butter over it and enjoy it with a good cup of tea. I tried it with butter, YUM, I tried with Nutella, YUM, I tried with whipping cream and some berries, YUM, and I tried it plain, YUM. Doesnt matter how you eat it, you will love it!

Serves: 12

Ingredients

3 cups all-purpose flour
1 cup sugar
1 cup brown sugar
1 tsp baking soda
2 tsp baking powder
½ tsp salt
2 tsp anise seeds
1 tsp cinnamon
1 egg
1 cup water
1 cup sour cream / yogurt, I used yogurt

Instructions

Preheat oven to 375 F degrees.

Spray a cake pan or a bundt pan with cooking spray.

In the mixer of your bowl whisk together all the dry ingredients. Add egg, water and sour cream or yogurt and mix until well incorporated.

Pour batter in prepared pan and bake for about 35 to 45 minutes or until a toothpick inserted in the middle of the cake comes out clean

http://www.jocooks.com/bakery/cakes/old-wives-cake/

DATE WALNUT CHIA AND ROSEMARY COOKIES

A healthy dairy-free and refined sugar-free cookie baked with macadamia oil, studded with chia/nuts and sweetened with dates is a great more-ish snack for your everyday.

Makes  18

Ingredients

1 1/2 cups wholewheat flour
1/4 cup almond meal 
1/2 cup walnuts, chopped 
1/2 cup dates, chopped 
1 1/2 tablespoons chia seeds 
1 1/2 teaspoons ground cinnamon 
1/4 teaspoon salt 
2 tablespoons shredded coconut 
1 tablespoon fresh rosemary leaves, chopped 
1/2 teaspoon vanilla extract 
1/2 cup macadamia oil 
2 tablespoons maple syrup 
1 egg

Method

Pre-heat oven to 180C (convection). Line a cookie tray with baking paper.

Place all ingredients in a large bowl and mix with a wooden spoon. Using the palm of your hands, shape dough into 1cm thick and 5cm round cookies. Place on prepared tray leaving a space of of at least 3cm between the cookies. these dont expand and spread, but still!

Place the tray on the middle rack in your oven and bake for approximately 18-20 minutes until cookies are golden. Remove from the oven and let cool completely on the tray. these are crumbly but harden as they cool

Store in an air-tight container for up to 3 days.

My Notes

I used Brookfarm macadamia oil for this recipe. It has a rich nutty flavour and is great for baking.

You can substitute macadamia oil for light olive oil, grapeseed oil or rice bran oil.

To make these gluten-free
Substitute whole wheat flour for gluten free flour.

To make these vegan, substitute the egg for

1/4 cup apple sauce and reduce maple syrup to 1 tablespoon OR

1 tablespoon cornflour mixed with 2 tablespoons water OR

1 tablespoon of macadamia oil and 1 tablespoon of water-

- See more at: http://www.cookrepublic.com/recipe-archive/date-walnut-chia-and-rosemary-cookies/?utm_source=Cook+Republic+Newsletter&utm_campaign=45fdb02aa6-

I dont know about your house  but when I was growing up there were always pickles on the table and were eaten last to take the sweet taste out of your mouth. I dont think many people do that anymore. But if you do  you might try this instead of pickles.

Dill Pickle Dip

Yield: About 2 cups

Ingredients

1 1/2 cups finely diced kosher dill pickles
1 (8-ounce) package cream cheese, softened
1/4 teaspoon garlic powder
1/4 teaspoon salt
2 to 4 tablespoons pickle juice

Instructions

In a medium bowl combine the pickles, cream cheese, garlic powder, and salt.

Add the pickle juice gradually to get the mixture to dipping consistency.

Refrigerate for at least 30 minutes, and then serve chilled alongside crackers, potato chips, or vegetables.

http://southernbite.com/2014/06/19/dill-pickle-dip-

Its windy this afternoon  my wind chime is clanging away. I miss it when it isnt ringing  I just wish the air was a bit warmer.

Sam


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I think everyone is very busy this afternoon....thanks, Sam, or another great start to the Tea Party. I have to look through the recipes for something that I can use to finish cleaning out the refrigerator, freezer and pantry. Last night's dinner was interesting--taco/hash brown bake. It was written up as a tater tot casserole, but I had hash browns in the freezer I wanted to make up so I used them instead. I layered black beans, refried beans, ground beef/hamburger, Rotel tomatoes and cheddar cheese in a casserole dish (all were already cooked or warmed) and then browned the hash browns and put them on top (looked kind of like a Shepherd's Pie)...I served with tostados, avocado, green onion, salsa and sour cream. It was very yummy.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Wow! You've sure been busy Sam.
I have to try the lemon BBQ chicken, it sounds so good.
We are getting another downpour, enough already.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, thank you for recipes. Al and I have hiked to the bottom of the Grand Canyon, stayed overnight, and hiked out the next day. Memorable. Glad I did it when we were younger.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks for the wonderful opening Sam. Best wishes at the ball games tomorrow. The boys will certainly have fun. I hope the weather cooperates for the game.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks once again for a great bunch of recipes, Sam. And I never look for the new TP until after 6:30 on Fri. So I don't notice if you're late.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

You've outdone yourself again, Sam. 

I'd love to go to the Grand Canyon--and we are so close! but I have never been. Maybe someday.

I'm making a bit of progress on the new sweater (again for toddler) and working on getting rid of the tension in my neck and shoulders. Peppermint oil helped some. We'll see if it's finally gone tomorrow.


----------



## StellaK (Jan 25, 2012)

That is really a lot of recipes. I have printed off the Old Wives Cake". I will have to get some anise seeds.
After three weeks of temps in the 100's and high ninties, it has cooled off some. It is supposed to be very hot again tomorrow though. Such is summer. I like to enjoy the seasons as they come as I do fruit. Each in its own time and season.
Stella


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Great recipes Sam! I'm late too I took a nap and just woke up a little while ago.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Purl2diva love your shawl

Sugar wonderful picture of you and Serena

Purplefi love seeing you all having fun.

The friendships made all over the world because of yarn amaze me.

If the swan feathers are on the ground why would it be illegal to have them? Though as i type that i guess i realize that you would have a hard time proving that i guess.

With the temps we usually have and the high humidity I would not survive without our air conditioning


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks for the new Tea Party and great recipes. Have made note of some of them as you can see we are not all asleep yet on this side of the pond. I will be off to bed soon though as we are out tomorrow at the Summer Fair. 
Good luck for the game.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Matthew wants to share a picture in process. I like the progress he is making on it. This is a real treat as he doesn't usually share pictures in process.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Wow!! So many delicious recipes. Thank you, Sam. 

I got some of our first locally grown corn on the cob for dinner tonight and tried a new cooking method. Place two unhusked ears on a microwave-safe plate and nuke for 8 minutes on high. Remove and cut off the long, "pointy" end. And then holding the cob with a towel, just squeeze out the corn cob. All the silk will stay with the husks. There's a YouTube video that demonstrates this. It worked really well--not one hair left on the cob.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

pacer said:


> Matthew wants to share a picture in process. I like the progress he is making on it. This is a real treat as he doesn't usually share pictures in process.


Wonderful drawing, Tim. Thanks so much for sharing your artistic abilities with us.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> If the swan feathers are on the ground why would it be illegal to have them? Though as i type that i guess i realize that you would have a hard time proving that i guess.


That's exactly it--you can't prove it, and if it's a certain kind of bird, you have to get a permit from the Powers that Be (whoever they are).



pacer said:


> Matthew wants to share a picture in process. I like the progress he is making on it. This is a real treat as he doesn't usually share pictures in process.


Love it! He just gets better and better.

DD and I had a talk...she's still in need of a job and we're both discouraged, but I gave her a couple more suggestions.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sam thanks for the recipes. Thee are some I will have to get on the laptop to save. Hope the boys play a good game tomorrow and have fun with good weather. DD and I are going to sit garage sale. They brought some stuff over tonight. I have actually made it thru the whole week! It's been a couple of months since I was able to keep up like that. Off to read some more. 

Tami


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to see you stella - i thought that cake looked interesting - may have to try it myself. what have you been doing with yourself? --- sam



StellaK said:


> That is really a lot of recipes. I have printed off the Old Wives Cake". I will have to get some anise seeds.
> After three weeks of temps in the 100's and high ninties, it has cooled off some. It is supposed to be very hot again tomorrow though. Such is summer. I like to enjoy the seasons as they come as I do fruit. Each in its own time and season.
> Stella


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

looking good matthew - will look forward to seeing the finished product. --- sam



pacer said:


> Matthew wants to share a picture in process. I like the progress he is making on it. This is a real treat as he doesn't usually share pictures in process.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Sam, you are busier than a bee with finding all these recipes. Love the sound of the "Non Derby Pie" even if it is a calorie buster. So many good things to make and eat. I vote for eating and letting someone else do the making. I wish those of you who are getting too much rain could send us some. Hope you are all having good times with your yarn, friends and family.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Great start as usual Sam. Some good looking recipes here. Think I'll try the cake recipe if I can find anise seeds. Don't think I have seen them in our supermarkets but might need to look more closely. Maybe I can try the cake without them.

Shirley, good news re Pat's test. Keeping you both in my thoughts.

Kathy, lovely photo of you and Serena - just beautiful.

It is a very wet and miserable day in Sydney but I am not complaining as we desperately need the rain. It is not too cold either - about 17C in the house now and they are predicting temperatures of 22 and 23 for next week. That sounds like spring! And we should be experiencing our coldest temps in August! Again, I am not complaining as I love those temperatures.

Today's photos are from the Canadian part of our adventure. I think I have said before that for me, Canada was the standout destination of our trip. I loved everywhere we went but Canada, especially the Rockies, just took my breath away. Anyway, enjoy these shots.

Sending healing vibes to all who need them and hugs to all. Have a good day/evening and will talk again later.

Denise


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Wow, thanks for sharing Matthew's work in progress. His talent and artistry is awesome!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

pacer said:


> Matthew wants to share a picture in process. I like the progress he is making on it. This is a real treat as he doesn't usually share pictures in process.


~~~Pacer.....it is WONDERFUL! I am so excited!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hey brighteyes - how you doin? we don't see enough of you - don't forget - we are here all week - there is still an empty chair with your name on it - we keep looking for you. --- sam



81brighteyes said:


> Sam, you are busier than a bee with finding all these recipes. Love the sound of the "Non Derby Pie" even if it is a calorie buster. So many good things to make and eat. I vote for eating and letting someone else do the making. I wish those of you who are getting too much rain could send us some. Hope you are all having good times with your yarn, friends and family.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I wouldn't be afraid of crossing the bridge but that is a few too many people on it for my well being. --- sam



nicho said:


> Great start as usual Sam. Some good looking recipes here. Think I'll try the cake recipe if I can find anise seeds. Don't think I have seen them in our supermarkets but might need to look more closely. Maybe I can try the cake without them.
> 
> Shirley, good news re Pat's test. Keeping you both in my thoughts.
> 
> ...


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

nicho said:


> Great start as usual Sam. Some good looking recipes here. Think I'll try the cake recipe if I can find anise seeds. Don't think I have seen them in our supermarkets but might need to look more closely. Maybe I can try the cake without them.
> 
> Shirley, good news re Pat's test. Keeping you both in my thoughts.
> 
> ...


~~~You are a great photographer! That bridge....lots of people on it at once! :?


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

~~~Car is mostly packed, maps are marked, knitting is organized & ready to go, just have to make the sandwiches in the morning, and pack the food, and load ourselves in the car. Westward bound!
I'll try to keep up...somewhat....no promises!
Carol il/oh


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

nicho said:


> Today's photos are from the Canadian part of our adventure. I think I have said before that for me, Canada was the standout destination of our trip. I loved everywhere we went but Canada, especially the Rockies, just took my breath away. Anyway, enjoy these shots.
> 
> Sending healing vibes to all who need them and hugs to all. Have a good day/evening and will talk again later.
> 
> Denise


Beautiful pictures! Although the bridge looks really stable there are too many people on it and if there weren't I think I wouldn't go across anyway. I'll stand on land and take pictures from there. I am very much afraid of heights.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> You've outdone yourself again, Sam.
> 
> I'd love to go to the Grand Canyon--and we are so close! but I have never been. Maybe someday.
> 
> I'm making a bit of progress on the new sweater (again for toddler) and working on getting rid of the tension in my neck and shoulders. Peppermint oil helped some. We'll see if it's finally gone tomorrow.


Glad to hear your headache is getting a little better.
You must go to the Grand Canyon, nothing compares to it. We were there about 12 yrs ago & I want to go back & do the trip to the bottom. We would never walk it, DH has pins & plate in his ankle so does very little walking, I'm just too out of shape to attempt that! There used to be mule rides to the bottom, maybe we could do that. Friends of ours went on a day trip from Vegas, plane to the canyon, helicopter down, then a raft ride on the river & back up again. They said that was awsome but about$200/person.
I can't believe you live so close & haven't been there. Have you always lived in New Mexico?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pacer said:


> Matthew wants to share a picture in process. I like the progress he is making on it. This is a real treat as he doesn't usually share pictures in process.


Wow! He really is an amazing artist.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Car is mostly packed, maps are marked, knitting is organized & ready to go, just have to make the sandwiches in the morning, and pack the food, and load ourselves in the car. Westward bound!
> I'll try to keep up...somewhat....no promises!
> Carol il/oh


Have a great trip.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Another wonderful picture by Matthew. I shared his cards that i have with a friend whose son has aspbergers she was very impressed with Matthews talent and concentration.

Sam thanks for all the recipes and another wonderful start to our new week

Carol prayers for safe travels and fabulous memories

Sorlenna hope that your headache is gone when you wake up.

Hugs n prayers


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

That sounds so good. I'm going to get some at the Farmers' Market on Sunday. I cook them in the oven, the grill or the microwave depending on whether I already have the grill or oven going. However, I soak the corn (husks & all) in a little sugar water (or salted water depending on the sweetness of the corn) for about 10 minutes beforehand....the wet husks cut the cooking time and steams the corn...I microwave for a shorter period of time and make sure plate is rotating or I rotate 1/2 way through: Here's about how long I cook them:

1 ear - 1 1/2 minutes
2 ears - 3 to 4 minutes
3 ears - 5 to 6 minutes
4 ears - 7 to 8 minutes
6 ears - 8 to 9 minutes.

Oh, my mouth is watering. I've tried some fancy butters (following the lead of how Mexican corn is grilled) that have garlic, cilantro, chili powder or other tasty things included with the butter..but I still like real butter and salt the most.


machriste said:


> Wow!! So many delicious recipes. Thank you, Sam.
> 
> I got some of our first locally grown corn on the cob for dinner tonight and tried a new cooking method. Place two unhusked ears on a microwave-safe plate and nuke for 8 minutes on high. Remove and cut off the long, "pointy" end. And then holding the cob with a towel, just squeeze out the corn cob. All the silk will stay with the husks. There's a YouTube video that demonstrates this. It worked really well--not one hair left on the cob.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

And, likely, my DH would be standing there and make the bridge sway....Even if all alone, I wouldn't try to cross that one. But, it sure makes for a gorgeous photo---Love all the shots, Nicho. A friend of mine was up in Canada and Alaska at the same time - his photos are equally as stunning.

Mathew - the drawings of the dogs are wonderful...can't wait to meet you at the KAP and see the finished product.



thewren said:


> I wouldn't be afraid of crossing the bridge but that is a few too many people on it for my well being. --- sam


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

thewren said:


> I wouldn't be afraid of crossing the bridge but that is a few too many people on it for my well being. --- sam


Re Capilano suspension bridge - have to say I was a bit surprised at how many people they allowed on at any one time. It shakes quite a bit as you can imagine, made worse by certain people who think it is fun to run or jump to make it sway even more. They have spotters watching who use the mike to warn these pranksters to quit making it sway. It is well worth making the crossing. On the other side there are treetop walkways up amongst the trees and other scenic walks through the forest with very pretty views.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Great picture Matthew and can't believe it is the end of July.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

This is just a quick jump in to mark my spot - I am so behind but I will try to keep up this week - next week will be Mayo week..... I need a clone!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Glad to hear your headache is getting a little better.
> You must go to the Grand Canyon, nothing compares to it. We were there about 12 yrs ago & I want to go back & do the trip to the bottom. We would never walk it, DH has pins & plate in his ankle so does very little walking, I'm just too out of shape to attempt that! There used to be mule rides to the bottom, maybe we could do that. Friends of ours went on a day trip from Vegas, plane to the canyon, helicopter down, then a raft ride on the river & back up again. They said that was awsome but about$200/person.
> I can't believe you live so close & haven't been there. Have you always lived in New Mexico?


No, I came out here in '98 to go to grad school, left in 2000, came back in '03. I've always had to work and so forth, so not many trips for me.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> And, likely, my DH would be standing there and make the bridge sway....Even if all alone, I wouldn't try to cross that one. But, it sure makes for a gorgeous photo---Love all the shots, Nicho. A friend of mine was up in Canada and Alaska at the same time - his photos are equally as stunning.
> 
> Mathew - the drawings of the dogs are wonderful...can't wait to meet you at the KAP and see the finished product.


Did your friend go on a cruise in Alaska? If so, what ship was he on? Glad you are enjoying the photos. Hard to go wrong when the scenery is so stunning!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Car is mostly packed, maps are marked, knitting is organized & ready to go, just have to make the sandwiches in the morning, and pack the food, and load ourselves in the car. Westward bound!
> I'll try to keep up...somewhat....no promises!
> Carol il/oh


Safe trip!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That sounds so good. I'm going to get some at the Farmers' Market on Sunday. I cook them in the oven, the grill or the microwave depending on whether I already have the grill or oven going. However, I soak the corn (husks & all) in a little sugar water (or salted water depending on the sweetness of the corn) for about 10 minutes beforehand....the wet husks cut the cooking time and steams the corn...I microwave for a shorter period of time and make sure plate is rotating or I rotate 1/2 way through: Here's about how long I cook them:
> 
> 1 ear - 1 1/2 minutes
> 2 ears - 3 to 4 minutes
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

bonnie - you and dh need to do the mule train down to shadow ranch - a friend and I did it a number of years ago and I am sure they still do it. I had a ball - the donkeys know the trail so all you have to do is look and take pictures - they even feed you on the way down. it really is a great experience. you have dinner and breakfast provided - hot showers - nature talks around the campfire with a park ranger - very comfortable sleeping accommodations - Wendell and I had a cabin to ourselves as did the other travelers. I would do it again in a heartbeat. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Glad to hear your headache is getting a little better.
> You must go to the Grand Canyon, nothing compares to it. We were there about 12 yrs ago & I want to go back & do the trip to the bottom. We would never walk it, DH has pins & plate in his ankle so does very little walking, I'm just too out of shape to attempt that! There used to be mule rides to the bottom, maybe we could do that. Friends of ours went on a day trip from Vegas, plane to the canyon, helicopter down, then a raft ride on the river & back up again. They said that was awsome but about$200/person.
> I can't believe you live so close & haven't been there. Have you always lived in New Mexico?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> This is just a quick jump in to mark my spot - I am so behind but I will try to keep up this week - next week will be Mayo week..... I need a clone!!!!!!!!!


Keeping you both in my prayers


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

mayo is much more important than keeping up sandi - will be thinking of you and alan - hopefully this visit will render some definite medical plans for alan and give him the help he needs. sending you off with prayers and healing energy nonstop. --- sam



AZ Sticks said:


> This is just a quick jump in to mark my spot - I am so behind but I will try to keep up this week - next week will be Mayo week..... I need a clone!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Tami*Maybe an inch long and 1/2 inch wide....I've never measured one. Too tired right now but will check in the morning. 
*Marlark Marge* A dongle is like a thumb drive or flash drive that works as a security key allowing you to open and use a very expensive embroidery software program that I use with my embroidery machine.

Just got back from the mountain hostel called Mountain Crossing at Neel's Gap. DD came home; just stressing over the fact that if she went the whole trek she would only have a week before classes start and she was pooped. She and GS would reach camp first each day, set it up then hike back 1 to 1 and 1/2 miles to meet the "older folks" (DH and Friends) take DH's pack and one of the others and still make it back to the camp site before the rest. She did a total of 42 miles in 5 days. At first on the way home she was worried she had disappointed her dad and her nephew (the GS) and I told her the only person she needed to worry about disappointing was herself. We talked it through and she is at peace at deciding to stop at this point. I'm very proud of her having done what she did. She said she learned a lot about herself in the hike and now has it as a hobby. Anyway, it has been a long day. I took pizzas and drinks and snickers bars along with resupplying their food supply. I've never seen 4 pizzas and drinks (coke, orange juice, green tea) get devoured so fast! Everyone was so grateful to have something other than MRE foods (meals ready to eat).

*cmaliza (Carol}* Carol I checked and you DID sign up for yarn dyeing on your registration form.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sending lots of hugs and best wishes for good days at Mayo....please let Alan know we're thinking of you guys and sending prayers.



AZ Sticks said:


> This is just a quick jump in to mark my spot - I am so behind but I will try to keep up this week - next week will be Mayo week..... I need a clone!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

nicho said:


> Re Capilano suspension bridge - have to say I was a bit surprised at how many people they allowed on at any one time. It shakes quite a bit as you can imagine, made worse by certain people who think it is fun to run or jump to make it sway even more. They have spotters watching who use the mike to warn these pranksters to quit making it sway. It is well worth making the crossing. On the other side there are treetop walkways up amongst the trees and other scenic walks through the forest with very pretty views.


Great photos. We have been in Vancouver many times but I ave yet to get DH to go there :roll: 
I'm glad you enjoyed your trip


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Awesome!


pacer said:


> Matthew wants to share a picture in process. I like the progress he is making on it. This is a real treat as he doesn't usually share pictures in process.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm not sure if they took a cruise --- probably. I've just seen pictures from Alaska first (Carol, they got to meet with a Iditarod crew and mush with the dogs and sleds. They were also at Dinali State Park and other key spots in Alaska...then they came down through Canada and BC and WA state.



nicho said:


> Did your friend go on a cruise in Alaska? If so, what ship was he on? Glad you are enjoying the photos. Hard to go wrong when the scenery is so stunning!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> This is just a quick jump in to mark my spot - I am so behind but I will try to keep up this week - next week will be Mayo week..... I need a clone!!!!!!!!!


Hope you have a successful trip to Mayo clinic.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Have a wonderful time....and safe travels. Can't wait to see some shared photos.



tami_ohio said:


> Safe trip!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Oh, potato chowder!!! Yum...with a little butter and diced scallions on top (and maybe some cheddar cheese.)



machriste said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > That sounds so good. I'm going to get some at the Farmers' Market on Sunday. I cook them in the oven, the grill or the microwave depending on whether I already have the grill or oven going. However, I soak the corn (husks & all) in a little sugar water (or salted water depending on the sweetness of the corn) for about 10 minutes beforehand....the wet husks cut the cooking time and steams the corn...I microwave for a shorter period of time and make sure plate is rotating or I rotate 1/2 way through: Here's about how long I cook them:
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Oh, potato chowder!!! Yum...with a little butter and diced scallions on top (and maybe some cheddar cheese.)



machriste said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > That sounds so good. I'm going to get some at the Farmers' Market on Sunday. I cook them in the oven, the grill or the microwave depending on whether I already have the grill or oven going. However, I soak the corn (husks & all) in a little sugar water (or salted water depending on the sweetness of the corn) for about 10 minutes beforehand....the wet husks cut the cooking time and steams the corn...I microwave for a shorter period of time and make sure plate is rotating or I rotate 1/2 way through: Here's about how long I cook them:
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'd be right beside you Sandy....absolutely could not cross it.


Sandy said:


> Beautiful pictures! Although the bridge looks really stable there are too many people on it and if there weren't I think I wouldn't go across anyway. I'll stand on land and take pictures from there. I am very much afraid of heights.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

11:45pm and I caught up on the old ktp and now this one. More fantastic photos from everyone. Not a chance you would get me on that bridge, not even for a million dollars.


I worked 2-10 today and doing 11-7 tomorrow and Sunday. Then I have 3 days off. 

I am having withdrawals because I haven't had anything on my needles for 2 days now. :thumbdown: 

Off to bed now.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I have a question to ask about cooking corn in the husks......do you first peel back the husks and remove strings? I have visions of opening one and finding a roasted worm inside....YUCK


RookieRetiree said:


> That sounds so good. I'm going to get some at the Farmers' Market on Sunday. I cook them in the oven, the grill or the microwave depending on whether I already have the grill or oven going. However, I soak the corn (husks & all) in a little sugar water (or salted water depending on the sweetness of the corn) for about 10 minutes beforehand....the wet husks cut the cooking time and steams the corn...I microwave for a shorter period of time and make sure plate is rotating or I rotate 1/2 way through: Here's about how long I cook them:
> 
> 1 ear - 1 1/2 minutes
> 2 ears - 3 to 4 minutes
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nicho said:


> Re Capilano suspension bridge - have to say I was a bit surprised at how many people they allowed on at any one time. It shakes quite a bit as you can imagine, made worse by certain people who think it is fun to run or jump to make it sway even more. They have spotters watching who use the mike to warn these pranksters to quit making it sway. It is well worth making the crossing. On the other side there are treetop walkways up amongst the trees and other scenic walks through the forest with very pretty views.


Great photos!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto for sure Sandi!


thewren said:


> mayo is much more important than keeping up sandi - will be thinking of you and alan - hopefully this visit will render some definite medical plans for alan and give him the help he needs. sending you off with prayers and healing energy nonstop. --- sam


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Good night everyone...hope you have a good night's sleep....and for those who are just beginning their Saturday--Good morning! And for Julie and those who are enjoying the afternoon of tomorrow---hope you've had a great day.

I was able to get one & 1/2 afghan squares done today...I didn't have too much of a problem with the acrylic to get our 8 x 8 squares..but I'm using a cotton/wool blend for the afghan I'm getting started so that I have the squares needed for the MW Stitches Show and I've had all kinds of trouble of getting the size I wanted. So, I've changed tactics---I found a pattern for a square that will the cornerstone and however that one turns out, I'll just use the same needles and yarn to do the rest to match. I ended up with a size 6 needle using DK weight and CO of 60 stitches to get the size I wanted...now I just have to find other patterns that are 6 stitch pattern repeats with side frames. 

The yarn I'm using is pretty old and mostly cotton. I'm finding that it's not very soft and I'm having all kinds of laddering issues between the K and P stitches...I found a different pattern---the yarn has no memory or crimp and is pretty flat.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

All the photos have been great Nicho....thanks for sharing them. I'm tired and headed to bed....just had to have my KTP fix! LOL Hugs to all.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> bonnie - you and dh need to do the mule train down to shadow ranch - a friend and I did it a number of years ago and I am sure they still do it. I had a ball - the donkeys know the trail so all you have to do is look and take pictures - they even feed you on the way down. it really is a great experience. you have dinner and breakfast provided - hot showers - nature talks around the campfire with a park ranger - very comfortable sleeping accommodations - Wendell and I had a cabin to ourselves as did the other travelers. I would do it again in a heartbeat. --- sam


Will have to try to convince DH next time we get near that part of the world


----------



## marlark (Jul 23, 2014)

After long reply My message zapped away fr some reason. Marlark Marge


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and a dollop of sour cream. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Oh, potato chowder!!! Yum...with a little butter and diced scallions on top (and maybe some cheddar cheese.)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

just consider it extra protein. --- sam --- a twofer



Gweniepooh said:


> I have a question to ask about cooking corn in the husks......do you first peel back the husks and remove strings? I have visions of opening one and finding a roasted worm inside....YUCK


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I really should have been in bed earlier - six o'clock is going to come early but I need to be ready to leave by eight and I want a little breakfast and coffee - lots of coffee. at least I think I am going - i'm not real wild about it - for some reason I really want to stay home - i'm just not in the mood to leave - but I will be fine once I am there. will see how I feel in the morning. --- sam


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gwen....before I buy the corn, I pull the husk back and take a look - I don't buy them unless they are good. Once when we were in Iowa, we bought a gunny sack full of corn from my sister's brother in law...we checked each one before we cooked it....just be careful that you don't pull the husk completely off...we pulled the darker husks off leaving the corn completely closed up in the lighter green husk.



thewren said:


> just consider it extra protein. --- sam --- a twofer


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Good morning all! I must have just gone to bed before you posted Sam, but that's ok, it's a great way to start my Saturday! Thanks for all the recipes and I hope the boys do well at the game today.
Nico- Great photos, but I couldn't set foot on that bridge either!
Gwen - Glad DD is back safe and well done to her for helping all the oldies along!
AZ - I hope everything goes well at Mayo for Alan, and you take care of you too!
Pacer - Matthew's drawings are just great! 
Carol - Have a great trip!
Marge - Glad to see you managed to find us again this week, even if your post did disappear into the ether!
Mel - The job sounds as though it's keeping you busy, I hope you're still enjoying it. Are you completely finished with the pizza place now?
Sorlenna - I hope that headache has completely gone when you awaken.
My friend's DD, Elaine, that I told you about recently is unfortunately no better. That's now 21 weeks she's had the excruciating headache, poor girl, so any good thoughts and prayers you could send for her would be greatly appreciated. She is seeing a chiropractor who tells her that she is making progress in shifting the inflammation, but it doesn't seem to be doing much for the pain.
DH has been given some complimentary tickets for the Rugby Sevens at the Commonwealth Games tomorrow, so we're off to watch that. Can't say I'm all that enthused, but I'll enjoy the atmosphere I'm sure. Tomorrow is our 41st wedding anniversary and we're going out for a meal at night too, so all in all it should be a good couple of days. I hope everyone else has a nice weekend too.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey. I'm late to the tea party this week and I don't think I am going to be on much this week either. MY SIL has injured his arm and Mr P is going to help him take down some wardrobes and I m in charge of the GKS. I might just bring them here so we can mess abbout properly without parents seeing what we arre up too. They may well stay here for a few days.

Sam, what fantastic recipes, how do you find them all?

Sending healing and peaceful vibes to those who need them and hugs to all.

Week end photos....


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Good morning to those who are up and around. Matthew will be happy to know that his drawing is meeting the approval of the knitting group. It is actually a commissioned drawing for one of our KTP members and he wanted her to see the progress and make sure she was in approval of it so everyone had the opportunity to see it as well. I love watching Matthew draw. It has been a journey for him and the journey just gets better and better. It also provides him with positive contact with other people.

Knitting group was so much fun yesterday. It is fun watching the group advance their skills each week. Now they do patterns that challenged them before as if they are so easy. The friendships that they are developing are just as awesome as is their knitting. 

Nicho...I am enjoying your vacation pictures. The pictures that June, Purplefi, and you share as well as others really help me to enjoy the less stressful side of life. It is wonderful to have something to help reduce stress as my days can be very stressful. 

Sugarsugar....Serena is so beautiful. I am sure she brings many smiles to your face.

Purplefi...I vote that you bring the GKs home and make the messes that you want and let the children have their fun. It might help DSIL to heal faster knowing that they are happy and enjoying their time with you.

Marge...It is so wonderful to have you with us again even if you lost your long post.

Time to get some breakfast and do what needs to be done.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Great photos. We have been in Vancouver many times but I ave yet to get DH to go there :roll:
> I'm glad you enjoyed your trip


Do try to go there. The scenery is stunning.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

pacer said:


> Good morning to those who are up and around. Matthew will be happy to know that his drawing is meeting the approval of the knitting group. It is actually a commissioned drawing for one of our KTP members and he wanted her to see the progress and make sure she was in approval of it so everyone had the opportunity to see it as well. I love watching Matthew draw. It has been a journey for him and the journey just gets better and better. It also provides him with positive contact with other people.
> 
> Knitting group was so much fun yesterday. It is fun watching the group advance their skills each week. Now they do patterns that challenged them before as if they are so easy. The friendships that they are developing are just as awesome as is their knitting.
> 
> ...


Glad you are enjoying the photos. It's my pleasure to share as it was such a wonderful experience.

I love seeing Matthew's drawings too. What a talent he has!
Have a good day everyone, it is time for me to go to bed. Night night.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nicho said:


> Glad you are enjoying the photos. It's my pleasure to share as it was such a wonderful experience.
> 
> I love seeing Matthew's drawings too. What a talent he has!
> Have a good day everyone, it is time for me to go to bed. Night night.


Sleep well!


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Great photos!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Yay, I have caught up on last week and have arrived on page 5. Pretty good for me lately. LOL.

Yes Sam I for one am patiently waiting for the end of Winter. Cairns is a beautiful place, I loved it there about 6 years ago for 2 weeks. BUT it is very very humid. I wouldnt like to be there in the Summer.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Yay, I have caught up on last week and have arrived on page 5. Pretty good for me lately. LOL.
> 
> Yes Sam I for one am patiently waiting for the end of Winter. Cairns is a beautiful place, I loved it there about 6 years ago for 2 weeks. BUT it is very very humid. I wouldnt like to be there in the Summer.


And you have to be careful about snakes and other wildlife, I have on good authority!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

pacer said:


> Matthew wants to share a picture in process. I like the progress he is making on it. This is a real treat as he doesn't usually share pictures in process.


Fantastic!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Yay, I have caught up on last week and have arrived on page 5. Pretty good for me lately. LOL.
> 
> Yes Sam I for one am patiently waiting for the end of Winter. Cairns is a beautiful place, I loved it there about 6 years ago for 2 weeks. BUT it is very very humid. I wouldnt like to be there in the Summer.


And you have to be careful about snakes and other wildlife, I have on good authority!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> And you have to be careful about snakes and other wildlife, I have on good authority!


 :thumbup: Yep, my first day there I had my very first confrontation with a cane toad!! UGH.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: Yep, my first day there I had my very first confrontation with a cane toad!! UGH.


 :XD:


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

pacer said:


> Matthew wants to share a picture in process. I like the progress he is making on it. This is a real treat as he doesn't usually share pictures in process.


Matthew does l8vely work.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> :XD:


Ha ha.. not funny LOL. We went out to the tablelands to stay a couple days with my friend's brother who had an OUTSIDE toilet. Well.... yep, there I was having a "seat" and there IT was on the floor in there with me!! OMG! Thank goodness there was a bucket in there, and I kind of scooted it out. I was SO proud of myself that I didnt do the helpless female thing and shout for help. :shock: :roll:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

nicho said:


> Great start as usual Sam. Some good looking recipes here. Think I'll try the cake recipe if I can find anise seeds. Don't think I have seen them in our supermarkets but might need to look more closely. Maybe I can try the cake without them.
> 
> Shirley, good news re Pat's test. Keeping you both in my thoughts.
> 
> ...


Lovely photos!! I hope we arent getting our coldest temps in August.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

:shock: WOW One of the football teams I sort of follow has just won a second week away from home - go North Queensoand Cowboys.

On that happy note, I have just had the week from hell. Last Monday, we had our quarterly property management inspection (a part of renting that I dislike). Two hours after the agent rep left, manager of rental company called. She had just gotten a call from a sales agent to tell jer that they had a sales listing for this house. As you can understand, until today, it has been stress central. This was due to uncertainty of not knowing if we would _ have _ to move. We don't have to move and I did not give into my stress and asault DSF because of tye stress he was spreading around. Moving out to a place of my own is not an option, financially.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> mayo is much more important than keeping up sandi - will be thinking of you and alan - hopefully this visit will render some definite medical plans for alan and give him the help he needs. sending you off with prayers and healing energy nonstop. --- sam


Ditto from me too....


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm not sure if they took a cruise --- probably. I've just seen pictures from Alaska first (Carol, they got to meet with a Iditarod crew and mush with the dogs and sleds. They were also at Dinali State Park and other key spots in Alaska...then they came down through Canada and BC and WA state.


~~~~awwww....I'm SO jealous! :lol: :lol:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'd be right beside you Sandy....absolutely could not cross it.


And me too, no way, no how. I cant even sit on a rocking chair. :shock:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Tami*Maybe an inch long and 1/2 inch wide....I've never measured one. Too tired right now but will check in the morning.
> *Marlark Marge* A dongle is like a thumb drive or flash drive that works as a security key allowing you to open and use a very expensive embroidery software program that I use with my embroidery machine.
> 
> Just got back from the mountain hostel called Mountain Crossing at Neel's Gap. DD came home; just stressing over the fact that if she went the whole trek she would only have a week before classes start and she was pooped. She and GS would reach camp first each day, set it up then hike back 1 to 1 and 1/2 miles to meet the "older folks" (DH and Friends) take DH's pack and one of the others and still make it back to the camp site before the rest. She did a total of 42 miles in 5 days. At first on the way home she was worried she had disappointed her dad and her nephew (the GS) and I told her the only person she needed to worry about disappointing was herself. We talked it through and she is at peace at deciding to stop at this point. I'm very proud of her having done what she did. She said she learned a lot about herself in the hike and now has it as a hobby. Anyway, it has been a long day. I took pizzas and drinks and snickers bars along with resupplying their food supply. I've never seen 4 pizzas and drinks (coke, orange juice, green tea) get devoured so fast! Everyone was so grateful to have something other than MRE foods (meals ready to eat).
> ...


~~~Thanks, Gwen!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> :shock: WOW One of the football teams I sort of follow has just won a second week away from home - go North Queensoand Cowboys.
> 
> On that happy note, I have just had the week from hell. Last Monday, we had our quarterly property management inspection (a part of renting that I dislike). Two hours after the agent rep left, manager of rental company called. She had just gotten a call from a sales agent to tell jer that they had a sales listing for this house. As you can understand, until today, it has been stress central. This was due to uncertainty of not knowing if we would _ have _ to move. We don't have to move and I did not give into my stress and asault DSF because of tye stress he was spreading around. Moving out to a place of my own is not an option, financially.


Well- that should be better- last I read I thought you WERE moving!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Good morning Sam from a hot So. California. I'll be going out for my Saturday walk before the day gets too hot. Thanks for the delicious recipes, they do look yummy! And...thanks again for hosting this weekend's Tea Party!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

pacer said:


> Matthew wants to share a picture in process. I like the progress he is making on it. This is a real treat as he doesn't usually share pictures in process.


Please thank Matthew!
I so enjoy his talent. He's a fantastic artist!
Junek


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Matthew will be so happy to know his drawing meets the approval of everyone. I expect that he will work on it quite a bit tomorrow.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi, all! On my way out the door to GD Abby's softball tournament - I won't stay for the whole thing, but I want to stay for a couple of games - see you later this afternoon. Love and prayers, Paula


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

nicho said:


> Great start as usual Sam. Some good looking recipes here. Think I'll try the cake recipe if I can find anise seeds. Don't think I have seen them in our supermarkets but might need to look more closely. Maybe I can try the cake without them.
> 
> Shirley, good news re Pat's test. Keeping you both in my thoughts.
> 
> ...


Between your pictures and the ones Shirley shares with us, I have really enjoyed Canada's beauty. I'm glad you had such a fantastic trip!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~You are a great photographer! That bridge....lots of people on it at once! :?


I would NOT be one of those on that bridge!!!
Heights and I do NOT mix.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Car is mostly packed, maps are marked, knitting is organized & ready to go, just have to make the sandwiches in the morning, and pack the food, and load ourselves in the car. Westward bound!
> I'll try to keep up...somewhat....no promises!
> Carol il/oh


Westward Ho!! Please take lots of pictures so we can enjoy your trip with you or when you get back!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> This is just a quick jump in to mark my spot - I am so behind but I will try to keep up this week - next week will be Mayo week..... I need a clone!!!!!!!!!


Oh, I hope Alan has some great results from Mayo. Have they decided on treatment or is this visit to find out?!
I'm keeping you both in my prayers

Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Tami*Maybe an inch long and 1/2 inch wide....I've never measured one. Too tired right now but will check in the morning.
> *Marlark Marge* A dongle is like a thumb drive or flash drive that works as a security key allowing you to open and use a very expensive embroidery software program that I use with my embroidery machine.
> 
> Just got back from the mountain hostel called Mountain Crossing at Neel's Gap. DD came home; just stressing over the fact that if she went the whole trek she would only have a week before classes start and she was pooped. She and GS would reach camp first each day, set it up then hike back 1 to 1 and 1/2 miles to meet the "older folks" (DH and Friends) take DH's pack and one of the others and still make it back to the camp site before the rest. She did a total of 42 miles in 5 days. At first on the way home she was worried she had disappointed her dad and her nephew (the GS) and I told her the only person she needed to worry about disappointing was herself. We talked it through and she is at peace at deciding to stop at this point. I'm very proud of her having done what she did. She said she learned a lot about herself in the hike and now has it as a hobby. Anyway, it has been a long day. I took pizzas and drinks and snickers bars along with resupplying their food supply. I've never seen 4 pizzas and drinks (coke, orange juice, green tea) get devoured so fast! Everyone was so grateful to have something other than MRE foods (meals ready to eat).
> ...


I admire anyone who would undertake that hike. The miles she hiked is impressive. She should be proud of what she accomplished and not worry about what anyone thinks.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Good night everyone...hope you have a good night's sleep....and for those who are just beginning their Saturday--Good morning! And for Julie and those who are enjoying the afternoon of tomorrow---hope you've had a great day.
> 
> I was able to get one & 1/2 afghan squares done today...I didn't have too much of a problem with the acrylic to get our 8 x 8 squares..but I'm using a cotton/wool blend for the afghan I'm getting started so that I have the squares needed for the MW Stitches Show and I've had all kinds of trouble of getting the size I wanted. So, I've changed tactics---I found a pattern for a square that will the cornerstone and however that one turns out, I'll just use the same needles and yarn to do the rest to match. I ended up with a size 6 needle using DK weight and CO of 60 stitches to get the size I wanted...now I just have to find other patterns that are 6 stitch pattern repeats with side frames.
> 
> The yarn I'm using is pretty old and mostly cotton. I'm finding that it's not very soft and I'm having all kinds of laddering issues between the K and P stitches...I found a different pattern---the yarn has no memory or crimp and is pretty flat.


I find that's true with cotton yarn. I don't knit with it any longer. My shoulder gets painful too easily without working with yarn that has no "give".
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Kate, I want to wish you and your DH a very happy anniversary. I hope you enjoy the games.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. I'm late to the tea party this week and I don't think I am going to be on much this week either. MY SIL has injured his arm and Mr P is going to help him take down some wardrobes and I m in charge of the GKS. I might just bring them here so we can mess abbout properly without parents seeing what we arre up too. They may well stay here for a few days.
> 
> Sam, what fantastic recipes, how do you find them all?
> 
> ...


Thanks for your garden pictures. I know you and the DGKs will have lots of fun messing about!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> :shock: WOW One of the football teams I sort of follow has just won a second week away from home - go North Queensoand Cowboys.
> 
> On that happy note, I have just had the week from hell. Last Monday, we had our quarterly property management inspection (a part of renting that I dislike). Two hours after the agent rep left, manager of rental company called. She had just gotten a call from a sales agent to tell jer that they had a sales listing for this house. As you can understand, until today, it has been stress central. This was due to uncertainty of not knowing if we would _ have _ to move. We don't have to move and I did not give into my stress and asault DSF because of tye stress he was spreading around. Moving out to a place of my own is not an option, financially.


I'm so glad after all that stress you don't have to move. Perhaps life can get on a better level now!
Junek


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

My dears. My apologies. I haven't been on the forum, in any sense, for the last 3 weeks. I've not tolerated the last chemo treatments well and ended up spending 6 days in our big teaching hospital being treated for an infection. I'm feeling much better now and had a further chemo treatment yesterday, will all conditions fully reviewed by the oncology team. I'm feeling positive about all of this. I've done a wee bit of knitting and that helped. Hope to be in more regular contact soon.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

My sister and Motor Man (her DH)are spending the weekend in Cambridge, MD for the boat races... he builds and repairs boat engines as well as for racing cars and trucks.
So I hope to have some pictures to share next week.
Junek


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, thank you for recipes. Al and I have hiked to the bottom of the Grand Canyon, stayed overnight, and hiked out the next day. Memorable. Glad I did it when we were younger.


Pat hiked up and down twice (stayed at the Indian Village) Havasupai? He enjoyed every minute. Wanted me to go up and down by mule but I passed. He was the leader of the advanced hiking group at the Park we stayed in for the winters when we were snowbirds. The had some wonderful hikes around Arizona - I stayed home and did my stained glass and taught. It was a very good time for us.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> My dears. My apologies. I haven't been on the forum, in any sense, for the last 3 weeks. I've not tolerated the last chemo treatments well and ended up spending 6 days in our big teaching hospital being treated for an infection. I'm feeling much better now and had a further chemo treatment yesterday, will all conditions fully reviewed by the oncology team. I'm feeling positive about all of this. I've done a wee bit of knitting and that helped. Hope to be in more regular contact soon.


Oh dear, I was wondering if things were happening to you. I missed your posts. I hope you are feeling better and have no bad reaction to the chemo. Thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> My dears. My apologies. I haven't been on the forum, in any sense, for the last 3 weeks. I've not tolerated the last chemo treatments well and ended up spending 6 days in our big teaching hospital being treated for an infection. I'm feeling much better now and had a further chemo treatment yesterday, will all conditions fully reviewed by the oncology team. I'm feeling positive about all of this. I've done a wee bit of knitting and that helped. Hope to be in more regular contact soon.


Absolutely no apologies needed Valerie, just glad to see you posting again. I'm very pleased that you're feeling better and I hope this continues. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

ptofValerie said:


> My dears. My apologies. I haven't been on the forum, in any sense, for the last 3 weeks. I've not tolerated the last chemo treatments well and ended up spending 6 days in our big teaching hospital being treated for an infection. I'm feeling much better now and had a further chemo treatment yesterday, will all conditions fully reviewed by the oncology team. I'm feeling positive about all of this. I've done a wee bit of knitting and that helped. Hope to be in more regular contact soon.


What a treasure to hear from you. I have been thinking of you and praying for the best for you. So glad that you can knit a little. Take care as infections can take hold while the immune system is down. Let us know how your results turn out.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

nicho said:


> Re Capilano suspension bridge - have to say I was a bit surprised at how many people they allowed on at any one time. It shakes quite a bit as you can imagine, made worse by certain people who think it is fun to run or jump to make it sway even more. They have spotters watching who use the mike to warn these pranksters to quit making it sway. It is well worth making the crossing. On the other side there are treetop walkways up amongst the trees and other scenic walks through the forest with very pretty views.


It is such a beautiful place. When we crossed the bridge it was nearly empty going up but had a lot of young people on it going back. There was an employee who got on the bridge with us and stopped any jumping. My cousin taught art at Capilano College near the site of the bridge. The forest is so beautiful.

The totem poles are done by Indian Master carvers and are found all around Vancouver and especially here and at the University. The forest is so beautiful. I have seen pictures like it often - so beautiful with the sun shining through the trees. Emily Carr, a wonderful Canadian Painter did many paintings of the Totems and the forest. My favorite Painter.

She was a very free spirited woman who went into the forests to paint by herself. I would ask you to search for her work. Well worth the effort.

Emily Carr


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

pacer said:


> Matthew wants to share a picture in process. I like the progress he is making on it. This is a real treat as he doesn't usually share pictures in process.


He really does a good job. Congratulations, Matthew. You are becoming a very very good artist. Keep up the good work!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks Shirley. I will let Matthew know your message. I love the paintings by Emily Carr. I could see you doing a thread painting like that. So glad that Pat's results were good and now await your results as well. I am thinking good thoughts for you as well.


----------



## marlark (Jul 23, 2014)

I am awake early this morning-nothing new It is 4:00 most mornings when I awaken. I put on some chicken breasts to boil for chicken salad. Sceduled a trip today for the dial-a-ride to take me to the mall. I don't have any money, but if we don't go and keep up the usuage of the bus they may eliminate the availability and that is the only way I can get groceries.
The bus drivers are wonderful and accomodate us as much as possible. I can use it sometimes to go to doctor as well.
When I opened the computer this morning it blocked my connection and said that it is an untrusted site and I thought woe is me is this starting all over again, but I managed to get around it. I hope that all is right because Betty my friend who does everything for me and bought it for me does't have too much time to keep coming over here to find ways around the road blocks and deficits in my knowledge. I am missing Hobo this am as it just doesn't seem right that he's not sitting at my feet. It has been a long time since he' is gone and I still miss his presence.
No knitting yet as fingers feel like they are either under a broiler or just are frozen. They still function though.
Lovely pictures of Canada. It is like another world so majestic that they positively proclaim the power and glory of our Creator. Thanks Sam for the wonderful recipes as they certain start a weekend with good suggestions. Well I'm off for breakfast and to get ready for bus. Will check in a little later. Marge.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Valerie,

Sorry to hear about your infection. I hope the rest of the treatment goes well -the end is in sight. I love your positive attitude.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

purl2diva said:


> Valerie,
> 
> Sorry to hear about your infection. I hope the rest of the treatment goes well -the end is in sight. I love your positive attitude.


Wishing you well also. When do you find out your treatment plan?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

marlark said:


> I am awake early this morning-nothing new It is 4:00 most mornings when I awaken. I put on some chicken breasts to boil for chicken salad. Sceduled a trip today for the dial-a-ride to take me to the mall. I don't have any money, but if we don't go and keep up the usuage of the bus they may eliminate the availability and that is the only way I can get groceries.
> The bus drivers are wonderful and accomodate us as much as possible. I can use it sometimes to go to doctor as well.
> When I opened the computer this morning it blocked my connection and said that it is an untrusted site and I thought woe is me is this starting all over again, but I managed to get around it. I hope that all is right because Betty my friend who does everything for me and bought it for me does't have too much time to keep coming over here to find ways around the road blocks and deficits in my knowledge. I am missing Hobo this am as it just doesn't seem right that he's not sitting at my feet. It has been a long time since he' is gone and I still miss his presence.
> No knitting yet as fingers feel like they are either under a broiler or just are frozen. They still function though.
> Lovely pictures of Canada. It is like another world so majestic that they positively proclaim the power and glory of our Creator. Thanks Sam for the wonderful recipes as they certain start a weekend with good suggestions. Well I'm off for breakfast and to get ready for bus. Will check in a little later. Marge.


Hi Marge- I am up early- but need to go back to bed- slightly headchey! So great that you have got your computer again!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> My dears. My apologies. I haven't been on the forum, in any sense, for the last 3 weeks. I've not tolerated the last chemo treatments well and ended up spending 6 days in our big teaching hospital being treated for an infection. I'm feeling much better now and had a further chemo treatment yesterday, will all conditions fully reviewed by the oncology team. I'm feeling positive about all of this. I've done a wee bit of knitting and that helped. Hope to be in more regular contact soon.


You were especially in my thoughts just this morning, Valerie- I will PM you because I am sure you won't be reading this - bit weary have been up since ten and it is now gone 2 am., must get back to bed!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ewwwwww.....I'll leave that for you. 


thewren said:


> just consider it extra protein. --- sam --- a twofer


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Okay....that sounds like a plan. I'm going to try this....thanks!


RookieRetiree said:


> Gwen....before I buy the corn, I pull the husk back and take a look - I don't buy them unless they are good. Once when we were in Iowa, we bought a gunny sack full of corn from my sister's brother in law...we checked each one before we cooked it....just be careful that you don't pull the husk completely off...we pulled the darker husks off leaving the corn completely closed up in the lighter green husk.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Congrats on scoring the tickets to the Commonwealth Games -- talk about a great opportunity to people watch---one of my favorite pastimes.

Congrats on the wedding anniversary---that's quite a testament to the two of you...have a wonderful dinner!! Wishing you many many more happy years.

The photo of the grandkids is so good-they are darling and I'll be they love coming to DGM's to "mess around".



KateB said:


> Good morning all! I must have just gone to bed before you posted Sam, but that's ok, it's a great way to start my Saturday! Thanks for all the recipes and I hope the boys do well at the game today.
> Nico- Great photos, but I couldn't set foot on that bridge either!
> Gwen - Glad DD is back safe and well done to her for helping all the oldies along!
> AZ - I hope everything goes well at Mayo for Alan, and you take care of you too!
> ...


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Okay I am back, covered 3.4 miles which is not bad for an old lady like moi! Lots of people getting their exercise this morning, my DH is on his bicycle doing his 30 mile ride...uugghh so hot today!


patocenizo said:


> Good morning Sam from a hot So. California. I'll be going out for my Saturday walk before the day gets too hot. Thanks for the delicious recipes, they do look yummy! And...thanks again for hosting this weekend's Tea Party!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Dear Valerie I am so sorry this last treatment gave you problems. I am thankful all is well now and that you are seeing a positive view again now. Continue to rest, heal, and know you are being prayed for by many. Glad you were able to knit some. Much love and hugs.


ptofValerie said:


> My dears. My apologies. I haven't been on the forum, in any sense, for the last 3 weeks. I've not tolerated the last chemo treatments well and ended up spending 6 days in our big teaching hospital being treated for an infection. I'm feeling much better now and had a further chemo treatment yesterday, will all conditions fully reviewed by the oncology team. I'm feeling positive about all of this. I've done a wee bit of knitting and that helped. Hope to be in more regular contact soon.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sounds like you have a great week planned. So sorry to hear of SIL's injury. If the wardrobes are as big as I remember them, they are very heavy and hope the guys are very careful. I've only seen them once in my llife (except in antique stores)...my Mom & and Dad had created an extra bedroom in the big old farmhouse and it didn't have a closet so they put in a wardrobe that took up almost the entire wall--it may have even been two of them. We used to hide in there when playing "hide & seek"!



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. I'm late to the tea party this week and I don't think I am going to be on much this week either. MY SIL has injured his arm and Mr P is going to help him take down some wardrobes and I m in charge of the GKS. I might just bring them here so we can mess abbout properly without parents seeing what we arre up too. They may well stay here for a few days.
> 
> Sam, what fantastic recipes, how do you find them all?
> 
> ...


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay....that sounds like a plan. I'm going to try this....thanks!


Maybe you and DD will be able to do a wonderful grill party for the returning hikers. How long does DH plan to hike? Have you ever looked at a website called Mount Washington Observatory. It is the highest point in the eastern USA and is part of the Appalachia trails. I have been to the top of that mountain peak and it is fabulous. They have pictures posted from that area since 2000 and I love to go into that section and look at the pictures people have posted. You cna also read the observers comments from the past years as well. There is also a section for hikers to read to help them best plan for hiking those mountains.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

That's good news about not having to move--but so sorry that all the stress was of the manufactured kind....hope all gets better.



busyworkerbee said:


> :shock: WOW One of the football teams I sort of follow has just won a second week away from home - go North Queensoand Cowboys.
> 
> On that happy note, I have just had the week from hell. Last Monday, we had our quarterly property management inspection (a part of renting that I dislike). Two hours after the agent rep left, manager of rental company called. She had just gotten a call from a sales agent to tell jer that they had a sales listing for this house. As you can understand, until today, it has been stress central. This was due to uncertainty of not knowing if we would _ have _ to move. We don't have to move and I did not give into my stress and asault DSF because of tye stress he was spreading around. Moving out to a place of my own is not an option, financially.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Valerie, so sorry hear of these latest developments. So hope you are healing and fee much better soon. Think of you often and keep you on my prayer list. Hugs.



ptofValerie said:


> My dears. My apologies. I haven't been on the forum, in any sense, for the last 3 weeks. I've not tolerated the last chemo treatments well and ended up spending 6 days in our big teaching hospital being treated for an infection. I'm feeling much better now and had a further chemo treatment yesterday, will all conditions fully reviewed by the oncology team. I'm feeling positive about all of this. I've done a wee bit of knitting and that helped. Hope to be in more regular contact soon.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I don't expect DH and GS home until the end of next week. They have 5-6 days more of hiking (estimate) to the end of the section they had planned for. Yes, Hannah and I will do a special feast for them for sure. DH, DD, DGS, and oldest DD are planning another trip next year to celebrate DGS's graduation from high school. Hope to do it end of May/early June. Next trip is to be the Blue Ridge Mountain section in NC. It will be cooler too than this time and not interfere with the beginning of classes as the timing for this one is somewhat. DGS will miss the first couple of days of school as our system starts ridiculously early.

Loved Matthew's bulldog. It is fabulous!



pacer said:


> Maybe you and DD will be able to do a wonderful grill party for the returning hikers. How long does DH plan to hike? Have you ever looked at a website called Mount Washington Observatory. It is the highest point in the eastern USA and is part of the Appalachia trails. I have been to the top of that mountain peak and it is fabulous. They have pictures posted from that area since 2000 and I love to go into that section and look at the pictures people have posted. You cna also read the observers comments from the past years as well. There is also a section for hikers to read to help them best plan for hiking those mountains.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

pacer said:


> Wishing you well also. When do you find out your treatment plan?


Next week. I will let you know what it will be. Thanks for asking.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> mayo is much more important than keeping up sandi - will be thinking of you and alan - hopefully this visit will render some definite medical plans for alan and give him the help he needs. sending you off with prayers and healing energy nonstop. --- sam


I'll second that!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> My friend's DD, Elaine, that I told you about recently is unfortunately no better. That's now 21 weeks she's had the excruciating headache, poor girl, so any good thoughts and prayers you could send for her would be greatly appreciated. She is seeing a chiropractor who tells her that she is making progress in shifting the inflammation, but it doesn't seem to be doing much for the pain.


Well, I shouldn't complain about 5 days, then. Poor thing.

Purple, have fun with the grands--sorry they come to you because of SIL's injury, though.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Thank You ..you outdid yourself in all the recipes...Have a great time at the match...


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

purl2diva said:


> Next week. I will let you know what it will be. Thanks for asking.


I will be looking for your response and praying for a successful treatment. I haven't made it over to Wisconsin since last October, but I will let you know when I do make the journey over so maybe we could meet up for a bit and knit or just visit. Take care and know the prayer warriors are here for you.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Valerie, I'm sorry to hear of your setback but it is behind you now, and I am happy to hear you're feeling positive. We continue to send healing thoughts and know you'll be in touch as you are able, so no apologies needed.

Kate, congratulations on your anniversary!

Busyworkerbee, glad you won't have to move. It's a terrible job when one is forced to. 

We're off to brunch in a few--got a little knitting done last night BUT discovered that I'd put a 7 on one side of the interchangeable cable and 5 on the other... :roll: That's what I get for trying to work with a headache. :thumbdown: I will measure and if the gauge is okay I probably won't frog it (the side I was using to do the actual knitting--since it's in the round--was the 7, which is what I should have had).

Hugs & blessings.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> I don't expect DH and GS home until the end of next week. They have 5-6 days more of hiking (estimate) to the end of the section they had planned for. Yes, Hannah and I will do a special feast for them for sure. DH, DD, DGS, and oldest DD are planning another trip next year to celebrate DGS's graduation from high school. Hope to do it end of May/early June. Next trip is to be the Blue Ridge Mountain section in NC. It will be cooler too than this time and not interfere with the beginning of classes as the timing for this one is somewhat. DGS will miss the first couple of days of school as our system starts ridiculously early.
> 
> Loved Matthew's bulldog. It is fabulous!


Our schools can't start until after Labor Day unless it is a private school. Glad that you will hold a celebration for the returning hikers. This summer has been cooler so that is a blessing for them.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Valerie, so glad to see your post. No apology m
Necessary, we are just glad to hear from you, the prayer warriors are with you.
Matthew, thank you so much for your lovely drawings. You are a true artist.
Gwennie, glad dear daughter is home. Good on her for hiking that far.
Sandi, prayers for Mayo clinic visit.
Marge, nice to see you posting again.
Nicho, outstanding pictures. Al and I lived on Whitby Island in 1980 and where able to walk across the bridge. I love the northwest and felt I was living in a National Geographic centerfold.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I have a question to ask about cooking corn in the husks......do you first peel back the husks and remove strings? I have visions of opening one and finding a roasted worm inside....YUCK


No you don't remove husks or silk. ( I suppose worms are always a risk--buy an extra ear or two.) That's the amazing beauty of it. Watch the video on YouTube. I just searched for corn on the cob in husks microwave.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great picture of the gk's - looks like they were having a good time. wardrobes - closets? or stand along wardrobes? we use both words here to mean a built in closet. my parents always referred to their closet as a wardrobe. --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. I'm late to the tea party this week and I don't think I am going to be on much this week either. MY SIL has injured his arm and Mr P is going to help him take down some wardrobes and I m in charge of the GKS. I might just bring them here so we can mess abbout properly without parents seeing what we arre up too. They may well stay here for a few days.
> 
> Sam, what fantastic recipes, how do you find them all?
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I had a friend that lived there with his boyfriend for a number of years - the only complaint they had were the jelly fish in the water - made it pretty difficult to enjoy going into the water. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Yay, I have caught up on last week and have arrived on page 5. Pretty good for me lately. LOL.
> 
> Yes Sam I for one am patiently waiting for the end of Winter. Cairns is a beautiful place, I loved it there about 6 years ago for 2 weeks. BUT it is very very humid. I wouldnt like to be there in the Summer.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

are they poisonous or just ugly? --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: Yep, my first day there I had my very first confrontation with a cane toad!! UGH.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to see you pat - kind of a cool day here - 76° and humid - my kind of weather. lol --- sam



patocenizo said:


> Good morning Sam from a hot So. California. I'll be going out for my Saturday walk before the day gets too hot. Thanks for the delicious recipes, they do look yummy! And...thanks again for hosting this weekend's Tea Party!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> My dears. My apologies. I haven't been on the forum, in any sense, for the last 3 weeks. I've not tolerated the last chemo treatments well and ended up spending 6 days in our big teaching hospital being treated for an infection. I'm feeling much better now and had a further chemo treatment yesterday, will all conditions fully reviewed by the oncology team. I'm feeling positive about all of this. I've done a wee bit of knitting and that helped. Hope to be in more regular contact soon.


I'm so sorry to hear these last treatments have not been easily tolerated. But I remember you were apprehensive about them. To bad you had an infection to fight, too. Hope it's not lingering in the background.
But I'm so glad you're feeling well enough to visit with us again. I'm praying you'll have smooth sailing in the following weeks.
Hugs, 
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> are they poisonous or just ugly? --- sam


Poisonous AND ugly


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> It is such a beautiful place. When we crossed the bridge it was nearly empty going up but had a lot of young people on it going back. There was an employee who got on the bridge with us and stopped any jumping. My cousin taught art at Capilano College near the site of the bridge. The forest is so beautiful.
> 
> The totem poles are done by Indian Master carvers and are found all around Vancouver and especially here and at the University. The forest is so beautiful. I have seen pictures like it often - so beautiful with the sun shining through the trees. Emily Carr, a wonderful Canadian Painter did many paintings of the Totems and the forest. My favorite Painter.
> 
> ...


Her art is wonderful as is yours.
Junek


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to hear form you Valerie - so sorry about your hospital stay - is your chemo done now? at least you can knit a little which helps make life seem more normal. --- sam



ptofValerie said:


> My dears. My apologies. I haven't been on the forum, in any sense, for the last 3 weeks. I've not tolerated the last chemo treatments well and ended up spending 6 days in our big teaching hospital being treated for an infection. I'm feeling much better now and had a further chemo treatment yesterday, will all conditions fully reviewed by the oncology team. I'm feeling positive about all of this. I've done a wee bit of knitting and that helped. Hope to be in more regular contact soon.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

marlark said:


> I am awake early this morning-nothing new It is 4:00 most mornings when I awaken. I put on some chicken breasts to boil for chicken salad. Sceduled a trip today for the dial-a-ride to take me to the mall. I don't have any money, but if we don't go and keep up the usuage of the bus they may eliminate the availability and that is the only way I can get groceries.
> The bus drivers are wonderful and accomodate us as much as possible. I can use it sometimes to go to doctor as well.
> When I opened the computer this morning it blocked my connection and said that it is an untrusted site and I thought woe is me is this starting all over again, but I managed to get around it. I hope that all is right because Betty my friend who does everything for me and bought it for me does't have too much time to keep coming over here to find ways around the road blocks and deficits in my knowledge. I am missing Hobo this am as it just doesn't seem right that he's not sitting at my feet. It has been a long time since he' is gone and I still miss his presence.
> No knitting yet as fingers feel like they are either under a broiler or just are frozen. They still function though.
> Lovely pictures of Canada. It is like another world so majestic that they positively proclaim the power and glory of our Creator. Thanks Sam for the wonderful recipes as they certain start a weekend with good suggestions. Well I'm off for breakfast and to get ready for bus. Will check in a little later. Marge.


I hope you enjoy your excursion to the mall. I hope this isn't discontinued. Our books-by-mail from the local libraries was discontinued several years ago. As a result, I haven't taken advantage of the library in a long while. So I know how important these things that seem like luxuries to others is a necessity for some of us!
Junek


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good morning marge - no doubt you are now scooting around the mall - have a good time. --- sam



marlark said:


> I am awake early this morning-nothing new It is 4:00 most mornings when I awaken. I put on some chicken breasts to boil for chicken salad. Sceduled a trip today for the dial-a-ride to take me to the mall. I don't have any money, but if we don't go and keep up the usuage of the bus they may eliminate the availability and that is the only way I can get groceries.
> The bus drivers are wonderful and accomodate us as much as possible. I can use it sometimes to go to doctor as well.
> When I opened the computer this morning it blocked my connection and said that it is an untrusted site and I thought woe is me is this starting all over again, but I managed to get around it. I hope that all is right because Betty my friend who does everything for me and bought it for me does't have too much time to keep coming over here to find ways around the road blocks and deficits in my knowledge. I am missing Hobo this am as it just doesn't seem right that he's not sitting at my feet. It has been a long time since he' is gone and I still miss his presence.
> No knitting yet as fingers feel like they are either under a broiler or just are frozen. They still function though.
> Lovely pictures of Canada. It is like another world so majestic that they positively proclaim the power and glory of our Creator. Thanks Sam for the wonderful recipes as they certain start a weekend with good suggestions. Well I'm off for breakfast and to get ready for bus. Will check in a little later. Marge.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

pacer said:


> Our schools can't start until after Labor Day unless it is a private school. Glad that you will hold a celebration for the returning hikers. This summer has been cooler so that is a blessing for them.


VA public schools also start after Labor Day. But private schools start whenever. Gotta get those tourist $'s!! Makes the public schools end ridiculously late in June!
Junek


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> My dears. My apologies. I haven't been on the forum, in any sense, for the last 3 weeks. I've not tolerated the last chemo treatments well and ended up spending 6 days in our big teaching hospital being treated for an infection. I'm feeling much better now and had a further chemo treatment yesterday, will all conditions fully reviewed by the oncology team. I'm feeling positive about all of this. I've done a wee bit of knitting and that helped. Hope to be in more regular contact soon.


Sorry you have been so sick, I was wondering how you were doing.
Are you now done your chemo? I hope so as it seems that each one is a little more difficult, I guess the body can only tolerate so much. Take care & feel better soon.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you can always remove the worm - cut out the little hole - no sense wasting an entire ear for a little worm. just close your eyes and chow down - although I have to admit - I would have to remove said worm before I chowed down. lol --- sam



machriste said:


> No you don't remove husks or silk. ( I suppose worms are always a risk--buy an extra ear or two.) That's the amazing beauty of it. Watch the video on YouTube. I just searched for corn on the cob in husks microwave.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I did not go this morning - I just didn't feel good - or maybe it was just that I didn't feel like I wanted to go. depression is slowly coming to the forefront - not sure what triggered it but there it is. nothing to do but go along for the ride.

talked to Heidi - they won the first game - second game is at two o'clock. she and her mother were at wally world hunting a new car seat for the precious Bentley.

I have a picture of Bentley here leaning against one speaker - he has the biggest smile on his face - makes me smile. he really is a happy baby that is just about ready to take off on two feet.

think I am going to take a shower - see if that helps my mood. --- sam


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

So sorry to hear this, Sam...I hate that you're not feeling well.



thewren said:


> I did not go this morning - I just didn't feel good - or maybe it was just that I didn't feel like I wanted to go. depression is slowly coming to the forefront - not sure what triggered it but there it is. nothing to do but go along for the ride.
> 
> talked to Heidi - they won the first game - second game is at two o'clock. she and her mother were at wally world hunting a new car seat for the precious Bentley.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

going to post this then I am off for a shower. before you make these you should read the Wikipedia article on amaranth - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amaranth - and then try the cookies. --- sam

Amaranth choc chip cookies

Note - this was part of the article where I got the recipe I was out of buckwheat flour so I changed the recipe ever so slightly and used amaranth flour instead  the cookies turned out fantastic, beautifully golden, with a slightly different flavor. I had a couple while they were still warm from the oven and it was hard not to eat several in a row, I must tell you. There was a very, very subtle grainy texture to them while still warm  to me, not a problem at all  and that became less evident once they were completely cool.

If youre out of amaranth flour, dont fret: try the whole wheat version, it is equally delish.

Amaranth choc chip cookies
adapted from Good to the Grain: Baking with Whole-Grain Flours , one of my favorites

Ingredients:

2/3 cup (93g) whole wheat flour
2/3 cup (93g) all purpose flour
¼ cup (35g) amaranth flour
¾ teaspoons baking powder
½ teaspoon baking soda
¼ teaspoon salt
½ cup (1 stick/113g) cold unsalted butter, chopped
½ cup (88g) light brown sugar, packed
½ cup (100g) granulated sugar
1 egg
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
100g dark chocolate (70%), coarsely chopped

Directions:

Preheat the oven to 180°C/350°F. Line two large baking sheets with baking paper.

In a large bowl, whisk the flours, baking powder, baking soda and salt.

In a large bowl, using an electric mixer, beat the butter and sugars on low speed just until the ingredients are blended, 2 minutes. Scrape down the sides of the bowl.

Add the eggs, one at a time, mixing on medium until each is combined. Mix in the vanilla.

Add the dry ingredients at once and blend on low just until the flour is barely combined, about 30 seconds.

Add the chocolate chunks at once and mix on low speed just until the chocolate is evenly combined  to avoid overmixing the dough, finish incorporating the ingredients with your a spatula.

Place 2 leveled tablespoons of dough per cookie onto the prepared sheets, 5cm (2in) apart.

Bake until golden brown around the edges, 12-16 minutes.

Cool in the pan for 2 minutes, then slide the paper with the cookies onto a wire rack and cool completely.

Makes about 20

http://technicolorkitcheninenglish.blogspot.com/2014/07/amaranth-choc-chip-cookies-and-one.html


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Purple, handsome grandkids.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Valerie, glad you are back and hope you continue to progress well.
We went to the fair today. It was hot but we strolled around, bought a couple of things then went for tea in the tea room. Came back at about 4.30. I have just lazed about and had crab salad which I bought there . Very fresh and tasty.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> I did not go this morning - I just didn't feel good - or maybe it was just that I didn't feel like I wanted to go. depression is slowly coming to the forefront - not sure what triggered it but there it is. nothing to do but go along for the ride.
> 
> talked to Heidi - they won the first game - second game is at two o'clock. she and her mother were at wally world hunting a new car seat for the precious Bentley.
> 
> ...


Hooray! I hope they win the next one--I guess it may be nearly over by now?

I hear you on the depression, Sam. I fight it off and on fairly regularly myself (not winning too well lately, actually). Sometimes I think I can pinpoint the beginning of the slide and sometimes I can't figure it out at all. I do hope you begin to feel better soon.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Grilled sweet potatoes and apples, how clever. There is always something new and unique in your recipe file. Thanks. 
Karena


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> I did not go this morning - I just didn't feel good - or maybe it was just that I didn't feel like I wanted to go. depression is slowly coming to the forefront - not sure what triggered it but there it is. nothing to do but go along for the ride.
> 
> talked to Heidi - they won the first game - second game is at two o'clock. she and her mother were at wally world hunting a new car seat for the precious Bentley.
> 
> ...


I'm so sorry to hear you're fighting depression. I imagine it saps your energy. I've never had that problem but my daughter has been taking anti-depressants for several years. It's really made a difference in her life.
Hope you can get it under control.
We'd love to have a picture of darling Bentley.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam, after your shower go sit in the sunshine....might help the depression and mood. Sorry you;re having to deal with it today. Can so relate.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

I've been making those potato puffs for years.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I forgot to tell y'all that I found some chick pea flour at the market when DD and I went--just made hummus with it and WOW was it fast. Love that and it turned out delicious too. Why did I not know about this stuff before?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I forgot to tell y'all that I found some chick pea flour at the market when DD and I went--just made hummus with it and WOW was it fast. Love that and it turned out delicious too. Why did I not know about this stuff before?


Recipe?!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Recipe?!


I modified one I found online (it called for red pepper, which I do not eat).

Simmer 2 3/4 cups salted water (I put in a tsp of salt, but am also thinking of trying some bouillon powder next time). Whisk in 3/4 cup chickpea flour to make a paste and cook 2 minutes. Puree with 1/4 cup tahini, 3 tablespoons olive oil and the zest and juice of 1 lemon (I just used juice as I had no zest). After mixing it all and while it was cooling, I cut up a few cloves of garlic and mixed them in.

Original link is here: http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/food-network-kitchens/extra-creamy-hummus-recipe.html?oc=linkback


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I modified one I found online (it called for red pepper, which I do not eat).
> 
> Simmer 2 3/4 cups salted water (I put in a tsp of salt, but am also thinking of trying some bouillon powder next time). Whisk in 3/4 cup chickpea flour to make a paste and cook 2 minutes. Puree with 1/4 cup tahini, 3 tablespoons olive oil and the zest and juice of 1 lemon (I just used juice as I had no zest). After mixing it all and while it was cooling, I cut up a few cloves of garlic and mixed them in.
> 
> Original link is here: http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/food-network-kitchens/extra-creamy-hummus-recipe.html?oc=linkback


would probably not have thought of cooking it- this saves all the hassle of 'to skin' or 'not to skin', which does make a huge difference! I have chickpeas (garbanzos) soaking right now. Not in culinary mood though!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Edit: thanks for posting the recipe--I saw it after I posted this! Can't wait to try it---maybe tomorrow.

You made hummus with the chick pea flour (called gram flour also)? I just use the cans of chick peas (garbonzo beans) some tahini, lemon, garlic and whatever flavorings I have around (black bean, sun-dried tomatoes, roasted peppers, etc. I used the chick pea flour for a flat bread to go with the hummus. I'd love to hear how you used the flour in the hummus...I want to use up the bag of flour before it goes stale and the more recipes the better.



Sorlenna said:


> I forgot to tell y'all that I found some chick pea flour at the market when DD and I went--just made hummus with it and WOW was it fast. Love that and it turned out delicious too. Why did I not know about this stuff before?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> would probably not have thought of cooking it- this saves all the hassle of 'to skin' or 'not to skin', which does make a huge difference! I have chickpeas (garbanzos) soaking right now. Not in culinary mood though!


I'd always made it with dry beans, cooking them (which as you know takes a while) and then smashing them up. It is SO much faster and easier using the flour! I came across the knowledge of the flour by searching hummus recipes and found that one.



RookieRetiree said:


> You made hummus with the chick pea flour (called gram flour also)? I just use the cans of chick peas (garbonzo beans) some tahini, lemon, garlic and whatever flavorings I have around (black bean, sun-dried tomatoes, roasted peppers, etc. I used the chick pea flour for a flat bread to go with the hummus. I'd love to hear how you used the flour in the hummus...I want to use up the bag of flour before it goes stale and the more recipes the better.


I posted the recipe above and if you google hummus chick pea flour, you'll get a goodly number, but I figure this basic recipe will work for all flavors.

Edit: I see you got it! :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I also would say that if you prefer thicker hummus, use a bit more than the recipe calls for when adding in the flour--mine is somewhat thinner than I'm used to, but now I have more flour to experiment with.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Sam....Is there any report on how the second ball game turned out? I hope you are feeling better. The overcast sky does not help to brighten the spirits so hopefully we can.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

doesn't that sound good karena - why don't you try it and let us know how they were. what have you been knitting lately? --- sam



Karena said:


> Grilled sweet potatoes and apples, how clever. There is always something new and unique in your recipe file. Thanks.
> Karena


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

alas gwen - no sunshine - lots of rain though which we needed - didn't get as much as I thought - gary said a little over a tenth of an inch - but it was as dark as it is at nine o'clock at night. thanks for the thought. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Sam, after your shower go sit in the sunshine....might help the depression and mood. Sorry you;re having to deal with it today. Can so relate.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I have just made it back to the party- it is late afternoon on Saturday so I have a day to catch up on. Sam I just wanted you to know that I am collecting all of the marinades you have been posting so that I can add a little flavor to the chicken breasts that Alan eats every day!!! So thanks for that- and I never saw that potato puff recipe before - I am going to give it a try too!!! I am still having a little trouble typing after the Dermatologist cut on the back of my left hand on Monday - so I will be doing more reading and less commenting - love to all of my dear friends here - AZ


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

betty Irene - where you been - we need to hear from you more regurlarly you know - you are missed. what have you been doing with yourself? --- sam



bettyirene said:


> I've been making those potato puffs for years.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I wouldn't use any extra salt if you are going to use bouillon - it usually is so salty in itself. guess I need to learn to be crazy about humus - it seems to go to food. probably better than the animal crackers and vanilla icing I've been popping in my mouth for a while this afternoon - but oh so good - hickory quite agrees. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> I modified one I found online (it called for red pepper, which I do not eat).
> 
> Simmer 2 3/4 cups salted water (I put in a tsp of salt, but am also thinking of trying some bouillon powder next time). Whisk in 3/4 cup chickpea flour to make a paste and cook 2 minutes. Puree with 1/4 cup tahini, 3 tablespoons olive oil and the zest and juice of 1 lemon (I just used juice as I had no zest). After mixing it all and while it was cooling, I cut up a few cloves of garlic and mixed them in.
> 
> Original link is here: http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/food-network-kitchens/extra-creamy-hummus-recipe.html?oc=linkback


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

unfortunately we lost the second game - we were the "visiting" team so batted first. we were ahead by two in the bottom of the sixth (they only play six innings) and they had two on base when the next batter hit an over the fence home run which put them one ahead. tomorrow we play at ten again and if we win there are three more games - we have to win four times tomorrow to win the tourney - i'm sure the boys will give it their all. --- sam --- tomorrow is also single elimination so the first game we lose that will be the end for us and we will head for home.



pacer said:


> Sam....Is there any report on how the second ball game turned out? I hope you are feeling better. The overcast sky does not help to brighten the spirits so hopefully we can.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Sorry to be so late for the party and I apologize for my intermittent attendance. I've been busy trying to downsize my "stuff", and the task is exhausting. Most of the problem is that I don't want to give up my stashed of yarn, fabric, tees, Birkenstocks, etc. Since I live in an apartment over my sil's garage, getting rid of stuff has become imperative! 
I also have FINALLY finished knitting the pieces to a pattern for a child's shrug. It was a Sirdar pattern and I will NEVER EVER Make another.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Sounds really good - I am inspired by your goal of cleaning out the food - I have been working on my big freezer- and I need to expand on that the way you are doing... I have so many things that Alan can't/won't eat anymore....


RookieRetiree said:


> I think everyone is very busy this afternoon....thanks, Sam, or another great start to the Tea Party. I have to look through the recipes for something that I can use to finish cleaning out the refrigerator, freezer and pantry. Last night's dinner was interesting--taco/hash brown bake. It was written up as a tater tot casserole, but I had hash browns in the freezer I wanted to make up so I used them instead. I layered black beans, refried beans, ground beef/hamburger, Rotel tomatoes and cheddar cheese in a casserole dish (all were already cooked or warmed) and then browned the hash browns and put them on top (looked kind of like a Shepherd's Pie)...I served with tostados, avocado, green onion, salsa and sour cream. It was very yummy.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

siouxann - so good to hear from you - you just stop in whenever you have a free moment - if you don't mind a bit of clutter I wouldn't get rid of anything. I live in a little less than 400sqft - I understand about the limited space. --- sam



siouxann said:


> Sorry to be so late for the party and I apologize for my intermittent attendance. I've been busy trying to downsize my "stuff", and the task is exhausting. Most of the problem is that I don't want to give up my stashed of yarn, fabric, tees, Birkenstocks, etc. Since I live in an apartment over my sil's garage, getting rid of stuff has become imperative!
> I also have FINALLY finished knitting the pieces to a pattern for a child's shrug. It was a Sirdar pattern and I will NEVER EVER Make another.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Alan has never been.... we've lived here (it's probably only 150 miles) for over 10 years!!! I haven't been since I was a teenager.... which is a really long time ago!!!


Sorlenna said:


> I'd love to go to the Grand Canyon--and we are so close! but I have never been. Maybe someday.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh Pacer this is great!!! You can really see the personalities- please pass on my thanks to Matthew!!


pacer said:


> Matthew wants to share a picture in process. I like the progress he is making on it. This is a real treat as he doesn't usually share pictures in process.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> I wouldn't use any extra salt if you are going to use bouillon - it usually is so salty in itself. guess I need to learn to be crazy about humus - it seems to go to food. probably better than the animal crackers and vanilla icing I've been popping in my mouth for a while this afternoon - but oh so good - hickory quite agrees. --- sam


Exactly--I meant use the bouillon instead of the salt. Hummus can be quite savory and just hit the spot, but sugar is good too!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I don't envy her looking for something in this day and age -jobs are hard to come by and probably even more difficult for our young ones. I know I sound like an old goat - but the truth is I worked from the time I was 16 and never had any trouble finding a job.... oh for the good old days.........



Sorlenna said:


> DD and I had a talk...she's still in need of a job and we're both discouraged, but I gave her a couple more suggestions.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Safe travels!!!!!!!!!


cmaliza said:


> ~~~Car is mostly packed, maps are marked, knitting is organized & ready to go, just have to make the sandwiches in the morning, and pack the food, and load ourselves in the car. Westward bound!
> I'll try to keep up...somewhat....no promises!
> Carol il/oh


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks Tami


tami_ohio said:


> Keeping you both in my prayers


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Thank you Sam - we really appreciate all of the support!


thewren said:


> mayo is much more important than keeping up sandi - will be thinking of you and alan - hopefully this visit will render some definite medical plans for alan and give him the help he needs. sending you off with prayers and healing energy nonstop. --- sam


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks!!


RookieRetiree said:


> Sending lots of hugs and best wishes for good days at Mayo....please let Alan know we're thinking of you guys and sending prayers.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks Bonnie- we don't leave until August 3rd. This coming week is going to be "fixin' to get ready to go"


Bonnie7591 said:


> Hope you have a successful trip to Mayo clinic.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I have a question to ask about cooking corn in the husks......do you first peel back the husks and remove strings? I have visions of opening one and finding a roasted worm inside....YUCK


 :thumbdown:


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Thank you Gwenie!!! Every trip is a little closer to a solution.


Gweniepooh said:


> Ditto for sure Sandi!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh that happens to all of us Marge - it is so good to see you back. I hope that you continue to feel better every day and enjoy visiting with us as often as you can. We have really missed your contribution- luv - AZ


marlark said:


> After long reply My message zapped away fr some reason. Marlark Marge


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

thewren said:


> just consider it extra protein. --- sam --- a twofer


No worms Sam
:thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Happy Anniversary to you and DH Kate - 41 years - good for you both!!!! Hope dinner is splendid and you enjoy the games. Just the people watching will be fun!!!


KateB said:


> Good morning all! I must have just gone to bed before you posted Sam, but that's ok, it's a great way to start my Saturday! Thanks for all the recipes and I hope the boys do well at the game today.
> Nico- Great photos, but I couldn't set foot on that bridge either!
> Gwen - Glad DD is back safe and well done to her for helping all the oldies along!
> AZ - I hope everything goes well at Mayo for Alan, and you take care of you too!
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

lovely pics - I personally think ditching the grownups is a great idea...........


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. I'm late to the tea party this week and I don't think I am going to be on much this week either. MY SIL has injured his arm and Mr P is going to help him take down some wardrobes and I m in charge of the GKS. I might just bring them here so we can mess abbout properly without parents seeing what we arre up too. They may well stay here for a few days.
> 
> Sam, what fantastic recipes, how do you find them all?
> 
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Glad you don't have to make a move. Even if you could swing a place on your own, it sounds like your Mum and DSF really need you there full time. Sometimes it is difficult I'm sure - but in the long run - better for all of you I'm sure. Enjoy your inspection ready home!!!!luv- AZ


busyworkerbee said:


> :shock: WOW One of the football teams I sort of follow has just won a second week away from home - go North Queensoand Cowboys.
> 
> On that happy note, I have just had the week from hell. Last Monday, we had our quarterly property management inspection (a part of renting that I dislike). Two hours after the agent rep left, manager of rental company called. She had just gotten a call from a sales agent to tell jer that they had a sales listing for this house. As you can understand, until today, it has been stress central. This was due to uncertainty of not knowing if we would _ have _ to move. We don't have to move and I did not give into my stress and asault DSF because of tye stress he was spreading around. Moving out to a place of my own is not an option, financially.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

thewren said:


> unfortunately we lost the second game - we were the "visiting" team so batted first. we were ahead by two in the bottom of the sixth (they only play six innings) and they had two on base when the next batter hit an over the fence home run which put them one ahead. tomorrow we play at ten again and if we win there are three more games - we have to win four times tomorrow to win the tourney - i'm sure the boys will give it their all. --- sam --- tomorrow is also single elimination so the first game we lose that will be the end for us and we will head for home.


Does that mean that they will travel so far again tomorrow or will they be closer to home so you could go and cheer those boys on? Sorry to hear that they lost the second game, but I know they are having a lot of fun.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks Sugar - And I love the picture of you and Serena from last week. Frame that puppy!!!! You look great!!!


sugarsugar said:


> Ditto from me too....


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

just after 8:15pm . Jut got off work at 7pm.

back again tomorrow same hours and then 3 days off. Yahoo I can get to knitting on those days.

Going back to catch up.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

poor Serena doesn't get rocked from Nana????


sugarsugar said:


> And me too, no way, no how. I cant even sit on a rocking chair. :shock:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

AZ Sticks said:


> Oh Pacer this is great!!! You can really see the personalities- please pass on my thanks to Matthew!!


I will let him know. He plans on being done with the third dog tomorrow and them it should be a bit quicker after that. Hopefully he will be done in the next few days and then he will work on another drawing project that he wants to get done within the next 2 weeks. It is good for him to have these projects.

Let Alan know that we are thinking of him and praying for the best for both of you. I hope your hand heals quickly.

For those of you who have been following Faith and Bella's progress, Bella is currently on her way to her "last" hope for a specialist that deals with pediatric cases with her condition. She has to journey for 6-7 hours to get to this doctor. The doctors at our specialty hospitals in our state are not able to help her any further and she isn't even 2 years old yet. She will be 2 next month. She is adorable. I gave her a lady bug that puts out bubbles and she could not stop saying thank you. She just loved that bug so much. I gave her older brother a large styrofoam plane to fly and he was equally excited. Sometimes we all need to remember that even though there are so many challenges medically in this family, the kids really want to be able to just play. I try to remember to do something every once in a while that allows the kids to craft or play as well as providing meals for them.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

caught up and it is 8:35pm. signing off for now and grabbing something to eat. see everyone later.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> I don't envy her looking for something in this day and age -jobs are hard to come by and probably even more difficult for our young ones. I know I sound like an old goat - but the truth is I worked from the time I was 16 and never had any trouble finding a job.... oh for the good old days.........


I know it. I just try to encourage her, but we're both feeling down about it at the moment.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> For those of you who have been following Faith and Bella's progress, Bella is currently on her way to her "last" hope for a specialist that deals with pediatric cases with her condition.


Sending every good thought for the wee girl. I do hope that this doctor can help.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> ...I want to use up the bag of flour before it goes stale and the more recipes the better.


An Indian friend of mine used to make a wonderful appetizer called Pakorhas. She would make a batter using chick pea flour and then dip veggies cut into bite-size pieces and seasoned 
(salt, garam-masala and chili powder) in the batter and deep fry like a fritter. She made one with chopped cauliflower and one with a mixture of chopped potatoes and chopped onions. Both were delicious. You could also used zucchini and/or spinach

I found a recipe for the batter in my Indian cookbook:

Sift 1& 1/2 teacupfuls chick pea flour into a mixing bowl and gradually add about 1 teacupful water. First make it as a stiff dough and gradually add more water beating hard to bring it to the consistency of thick batter. Leave set for 30 minutes. Add 2 teaspoons salt (maybe less?) 1/2 t. turmeric, 1 t. Garam-masala, 1/2 t. chili powder and 1 t. pomagranate seeds (optional? my friend never added them.) Beat once again for several minutes, keeping batter fairly thick.

Note: I think the "teacup" and "teaspoons" mean quite small items, smaller than out measuring cups and spoons.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> I have just made it back to the party- it is late afternoon on Saturday so I have a day to catch up on. Sam I just wanted you to know that I am collecting all of the marinades you have been posting so that I can add a little flavor to the chicken breasts that Alan eats every day!!! So thanks for that- and I never saw that potato puff recipe before - I am going to give it a try too!!! I am still having a little trouble typing after the Dermatologist cut on the back of my left hand on Monday - so I will be doing more reading and less commenting - love to all of my dear friends here - AZ


Love to you AZ and good thoughts and prayers go with you and Alan as you make your trek back to Mayo Aug.3

MC


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's the same place but we don't need to leave so early - I can hit Heidi's about 9:15 in the morning and still have time for breakfast and coffee. I will knit on the way down but Heidi had forbid letting it out of the fan. there goes my chance to look like the crazy old man sittin' and knittin'. --- sam



pacer said:


> Does that mean that they will travel so far again tomorrow or will they be closer to home so you could go and cheer those boys on? Sorry to hear that they lost the second game, but I know they are having a lot of fun.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hopefully the larger hospital will be able to help her - tons of healing energy zooming to surround bella and faith. let us pray for a medical miracle. --- sam



pacer said:


> I will let him know. He plans on being done with the third dog tomorrow and them it should be a bit quicker after that. Hopefully he will be done in the next few days and then he will work on another drawing project that he wants to get done within the next 2 weeks. It is good for him to have these projects.
> 
> Let Alan know that we are thinking of him and praying for the best for both of you. I hope your hand heals quickly.
> 
> For those of you who have been following Faith and Bella's progress, Bella is currently on her way to her "last" hope for a specialist that deals with pediatric cases with her condition. She has to journey for 6-7 hours to get to this doctor. The doctors at our specialty hospitals in our state are not able to help her any further and she isn't even 2 years old yet. She will be 2 next month. She is adorable. I gave her a lady bug that puts out bubbles and she could not stop saying thank you. She just loved that bug so much. I gave her older brother a large styrofoam plane to fly and he was equally excited. Sometimes we all need to remember that even though there are so many challenges medically in this family, the kids really want to be able to just play. I try to remember to do something every once in a while that allows the kids to craft or play as well as providing meals for them.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks or the recipe machriste - sounds good and healthy. --- sam



machriste said:


> An Indian friend of mine used to make a wonderful appetizer called Pakorhas. She would make a batter using chick pea flour and then dip veggies cut into bite-size pieces and seasoned


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Pacer, healing energy Bella's way.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

machriste said:


> Love to you AZ and good thoughts and prayers go with you and Alan as you make your trek back to Mayo Aug.3
> 
> MC


I will be thinking of you - and you will be in my Prayers.

love you and think about you a lot. 
Tell Alan he is surrounded by Prayers and good thoughts. so are you.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Her art is wonderful as is yours.
> Junek


She was one of a kind. Her paintings were huge, and 'different' She also was Gay and that was in the 30's. An independent soul to say the least. Her paintings spoke to me of the forests, they are magical. Her Totem pictures are wonderful. I saw them all in Vancouver. There is an Art college in Vancouver named after her.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

I just got the newest phone call update on the fires in our area. Thankfully, it is in the South Canyon area, quite south of me, but it is a terrible fire even though I was not one of those needing to evacuate. We had lightening and brief rain storm last night, and that started the fire. Helicopters and planes have been flying over all day, carrying buckets of water that they dip in Utah Lake and then drop over the fire. As I told Julie, it is rather like trying to put out a bonfire with a thimble. It didn't help that the temps were 104 today. 
Prayer warriors would be welcome that we can stop this fire. Sadly, it displaces the food for our deer and elk and smaller animals as well as making it so when the rains come, there is flooding.


----------



## marlark (Jul 23, 2014)

Hi again. Back from the trip shopping. We ended up spending t he whole time at Targets. I got up early and made a chicen salad per request from my companions I added dates, pecans and pineapple with the mayonaise to bind and served with brown bread with raisins and bit of cream cheese. They said I'm the "queen of chicken salad" It is my go to travel-a-long dish.
Sam- I was once treated for severe depression and numerous modalities were recommended. I was in the hosp. for 30 days.The things I found most helpful were tai chi and exercise,light therapy, and up tempo music like jazz or 
polkas. It is real hard to remain depressed during peppy polkas. I hope this may hope. They also encouraged me to
do a lot of art therapy. It does help. 
AZ: I imagine if I remember correctly Alan has Crohn's so I can empathize with him. Hope mayo can find some help for him, but perhaps it is something different this time.
Does it seem to you that so many people are suffering from the same kinds of things particularly intractible pain.
The scooter surely makes getting around much easier for me and getting out to different venues solves problems and a change of scenery. 
Sam: Also nutritional deficiencies particularly b vitamins are essential to the production of endorphins ( natural 
antidepressants and pain relievers) Sometimes more effective by injection.
Kudos to all of you facing the trials of cancer therapy which is sometimes more difficult than the disease. My prayers are with you all.
Matthew: Wonderful progress in your techmique since I last saw your drawings at the last KAP.
My fingers are burning so I will close for now and catch up later. Marlark


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Goodness Pacer since you hadn't posted about Faith and Bella in awhile I had mistakenly thought things were better for the girls. So sad; prayers will be lifted for both little ones. You are their angel here on Earth for them. Blessing for you Pacer.


pacer said:


> I will let him know. He plans on being done with the third dog tomorrow and them it should be a bit quicker after that. Hopefully he will be done in the next few days and then he will work on another drawing project that he wants to get done within the next 2 weeks. It is good for him to have these projects.
> 
> Let Alan know that we are thinking of him and praying for the best for both of you. I hope your hand heals quickly.
> 
> For those of you who have been following Faith and Bella's progress, Bella is currently on her way to her "last" hope for a specialist that deals with pediatric cases with her condition. She has to journey for 6-7 hours to get to this doctor. The doctors at our specialty hospitals in our state are not able to help her any further and she isn't even 2 years old yet. She will be 2 next month. She is adorable. I gave her a lady bug that puts out bubbles and she could not stop saying thank you. She just loved that bug so much. I gave her older brother a large styrofoam plane to fly and he was equally excited. Sometimes we all need to remember that even though there are so many challenges medically in this family, the kids really want to be able to just play. I try to remember to do something every once in a while that allows the kids to craft or play as well as providing meals for them.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Aw come on Sam...do it anyway....LOL


thewren said:


> it's the same place but we don't need to leave so early - I can hit Heidi's about 9:15 in the morning and still have time for breakfast and coffee. I will knit on the way down but Heidi had forbid letting it out of the fan. there goes my chance to look like the crazy old man sittin' and knittin'. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I have been praying and will continue to do so. Itt is so horrible that the fires seem to just keep growing....I pray for the firefighters too. Such brave men and women....


flyty1n said:


> I just got the newest phone call update on the fires in our area. Thankfully, it is in the South Canyon area, quite south of me, but it is a terrible fire even though I was not one of those needing to evacuate. We had lightening and brief rain storm last night, and that started the fire. Helicopters and planes have been flying over all day, carrying buckets of water that they dip in Utah Lake and then drop over the fire. As I told Julie, it is rather like trying to put out a bonfire with a thimble. It didn't help that the temps were 104 today.
> Prayer warriors would be welcome that we can stop this fire. Sadly, it displaces the food for our deer and elk and smaller animals as well as making it so when the rains come, there is flooding.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I have a question to ask about cooking corn in the husks......do you first peel back the husks and remove strings? I have visions of opening one and finding a roasted worm inside....YUCK


~~~We soak the corn...even if freshly picked, until just before putting on the grill. We put them on the grill, husks, silk, and all. After grilling, we shuck them at the table. We have a huge bowl we keep the ears in...wrapped in a terry towel. When an ear is called for, we take it out and shuck it at the table. Hot & yummy!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Absolutely no apologies needed Valerie, just glad to see you posting again. I'm very pleased that you're feeling better and I hope this continues. {{{hugs}}}


ditto ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I hope you enjoy your excursion to the mall. I hope this isn't discontinued. Our books-by-mail from the local libraries was discontinued several years ago. As a result, I haven't taken advantage of the library in a long while. So I know how important these things that seem like luxuries to others is a necessity for some of us!
> Junek


June,
Do you have an IPad or Ereader? If so you should be able to access e-books online if you have a library membership. I have borrowed a few this way when we are travelling. I have a clothes basket full of books to read but when they are done I'm going to use ebooks as you don't have to leave home to borrow or return them.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Hi all...from the eastern edge of Oklahoma! Today we got off about 10 minutes after or projected departure time....quite a feat for us! WE just drove straight....very few stops...and brief ones at hwy rest stops. We need to get to Flagstaff by Monday. Plans with friends changed and we "lost" a day...so we are testing ourselves. So far (only 1 day) we have done okay. Illinos is flat. Not much but horizon to look at. In Missouri we go into some of the Ozark area....pretty! We have been on OK for only a few miles, so can;'t say much about that. The next 2 days will be devoted to driving...so we can meet up with friends on Monday in Flagstaff.
Time to hit the hay! G'nite all...thanks for all the good wishes for the trip. We hold them all! I need to work on gettng pictures from phone to computer. So much technology to learn! Hugs & prayers to all!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> I don't envy her looking for something in this day and age -jobs are hard to come by and probably even more difficult for our young ones. I know I sound like an old goat - but the truth is I worked from the time I was 16 and never had any trouble finding a job.... oh for the good old days.........


Here there are no shortage of good paying jobs if you are willing to work. the oilfield is so busy that local companies are bringing in foreign workers. There are also some jobs for women. It amazes me that more people dnt come from Ontario for the jobs. There are tons of Newfoundlanders & Nova Scotians who have moved to Alberta for jobs.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sounds like version of fritters or tempura vegetables. I'll have to try it...I like to find new ways to serve vegetables. I think I'll use the za'atar seasoning that I used in the Lebanese salad...I think the flavors will go well with the chickpea flour flavor. Thanks for sending me in this direction...I'll let you know how it goes.



machriste said:


> An Indian friend of mine used to make a wonderful appetizer called Pakorhas. She would make a batter using chick pea flour and then dip veggies cut into bite-size pieces and seasoned
> (salt, garam-masala and chili powder) in the batter and deep fry like a fritter. She made one with chopped cauliflower and one with a mixture of chopped potatoes and chopped onions. Both were delicious. You could also used zucchini and/or spinach
> 
> I found a recipe for the batter in my Indian cookbook:
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Goodness Pacer since you hadn't posted about Faith and Bella in awhile I had mistakenly thought things were better for the girls. So sad; prayers will be lifted for both little ones. You are their angel here on Earth for them. Blessing for you Pacer.


 :thumbup: I sure hope they can find some treatment options. So sad when children are so sick.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

actually it is Phyllis's mouth I am more worried about - she thinks she can still tell me what to do - and I would have to smack her silly - dear god - I would so love to knock her for a loop - so I best leave it in the car. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Aw come on Sam...do it anyway....LOL


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Praying for the firefighters and anyone in the fire's path. Very scary and I hope you stay out of harm's way. I feel bad for the animals too.



flyty1n said:


> I just got the newest phone call update on the fires in our area. Thankfully, it is in the South Canyon area, quite south of me, but it is a terrible fire even though I was not one of those needing to evacuate. We had lightening and brief rain storm last night, and that started the fire. Helicopters and planes have been flying over all day, carrying buckets of water that they dip in Utah Lake and then drop over the fire. As I told Julie, it is rather like trying to put out a bonfire with a thimble. It didn't help that the temps were 104 today.
> Prayer warriors would be welcome that we can stop this fire. Sadly, it displaces the food for our deer and elk and smaller animals as well as making it so when the rains come, there is flooding.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I have never eaten hummus, or anything made from chick peas, I'm afraid we are not very adventurous eaters. We were both brought up on Meat & potatoes so having Rice & pasta with Meat is about as fancy as would be accepted by my fussy family. I remember cooking sweet & sour pork with rice once for my parents & Dad said, "now we have to have sugar on our meat & eat it with maggots". Needless to say, didn't try that again.

Sam, I hope you are feeling more " up beat" soon. Better be sure to take in the ball games tomorrow. Good luck to the boys.

Kate, congratulations on your anniversary.wow 41 yrs.

We spent the afternoon visiting my sister & family at their cabin at a nearby lake. Addison had a great time with her kids, jabbered all the way home about al the fun she had.
Tomorrow we are taking the GKs & are going back camping fr 2 nights, they are quite excited. Well, must rise up & do a few things before bedtime.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Pacer - continued prayers for Bella and Faith and the rest of the family...such a tough time for all. I wonder if St. Jude Hospital would be an option for them. So tough on the rest of the family too when there is such illness.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Carol -- glad to hear you are settled in for the night. I can imagine you're very tired from your travels. I love the Ozarks area...I thought Oklahoma was hot, dry and dusty. I loved AZ when I was there and am so sorry that I didn't get to Flagstaff or the Sedona areas. Enjoy your visit with friends.


----------



## Georgia Chicken (Mar 23, 2011)

Wow, nice post of recipes. Thank you, I will be trying most of them, BBQ peaches sound interesting and yummy!!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I have been watching the series on CNN called the Sixties. Has anyone else been watching? Lots of really interesting history but tonight it has been about the British Invasion of music, so much great music I remember. Mick Jaggar just said they had been doing well for 2 yrs & he thought they would be able to continue for at least another year.OMG they are still going strong 50 yrs later!
They have also been talking about the assassinations of the Kennedys & Marin Luther King, wonder what the world would be like had they lived? 
My DH is a news junkie, he watchesCNN all the time & listens to CBC radio too. They were talking the other day about the disaster in the middle east. Someone on there was saying most of the problems over there are a result of the way things were divided at the end of World War 1, apparently the people there were promised by the UK they would be free to decide their fate after the war if they supported the UK but at the end f the war France & UK divided the territitory as colonies.. I had never heard any of that before. Interesting stuff. They also said Lawrence of Arabia refused to be knighted because the promises were not kept.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> are they poisonous or just ugly? --- sam


I dont think so, I dont think they bite or anything but they ARE horrid.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hey Georgia chicken - welcome to the knitting tea party - so nice of you to stop by for a cuppa and some conversation - we are here all week you know - and there is fresh hot tea always being poured and an empty chair with your name on it - see - we are gonna be lookin' for you to come back real soon. glad you liked the recipes - as you try them maybe you can let us know how they were. --- sam



Georgia Chicken said:


> Wow, nice post of recipes. Thank you, I will be trying most of them, BBQ peaches sound interesting and yummy!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they probably smelled oil even back then. --- sam 


Bonnie7591 said:


> I have been watching the series on CNN called the Sixties. Has anyone else been watching? Lots of really interesting history but tonight it has been about the British Invasion of music, so much great music I remember. Mick Jaggar just said they had been doing well for 2 yrs & he thought they would be able to continue for at least another year.OMG they are still going strong 50 yrs later!
> They have also been talking about the assassinations of the Kennedys & Marin Luther King, wonder what the world would be like had they lived?
> My DH is a news junkie, he watchesCNN all the time & listens to CBC radio too. They were talking the other day about the disaster in the middle east. Someone on there was saying most of the problems over there are a result of the way things were divided at the end of World War 1, apparently the people there were promised by the UK they would be free to decide their fate after the war if they supported the UK but at the end f the war France & UK divided the territitory as colonies.. I had never heard any of that before. Interesting stuff. They also said Lawrence of Arabia refused to be knighted because the promises were not kept.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> they probably smelled oil even back then. --- sam


You are probably right!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

getting late and I must go to bed - I will see everyone tomorrow after I get back - hopefully it won't be too late and that we will be carrying the first place trophies. --- sam --- how is the coffee this morning purplefi?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> thanks or the recipe machriste - sounds good and healthy. --- sam
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> I just got the newest phone call update on the fires in our area. Thankfully, it is in the South Canyon area, quite south of me, but it is a terrible fire even though I was not one of those needing to evacuate. We had lightening and brief rain storm last night, and that started the fire. Helicopters and planes have been flying over all day, carrying buckets of water that they dip in Utah Lake and then drop over the fire. As I told Julie, it is rather like trying to put out a bonfire with a thimble. It didn't help that the temps were 104 today.
> Prayer warriors would be welcome that we can stop this fire. Sadly, it displaces the food for our deer and elk and smaller animals as well as making it so when the rains come, there is flooding.


There is always repercussions with fire, praying for those affected which ever State.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> actually it is Phyllis's mouth I am more worried about - she thinks she can still tell me what to do - and I would have to smack her silly - dear god - I would so love to knock her for a loop - so I best leave it in the car. --- sam


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Ka heists, must try that recipe.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Up early and almost ready to head out to the rugby at the Games. It will take us longer than usual to get there as there is airport style security on the underground and that will no doubt cause queues. The weather has taken a turn for the worse and it's grey and raining! Oh well, I did complain about the heat and at least we know how to dress for this kind of weather. :roll: 
Thanks for all the good wishes for our anniversary, until I came on here Today I had forgotten about it! We don't go in for cards or presents for our anniversary between DH and I (don't know why, just never have) but we are going out for a meal tonight. Better go and get ready, have a good day everyone!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> poor Serena doesn't get rocked from Nana????


LOL.. not in a rocking chair she dont. :roll:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> I just got the newest phone call update on the fires in our area. Thankfully, it is in the South Canyon area, quite south of me, but it is a terrible fire even though I was not one of those needing to evacuate. We had lightening and brief rain storm last night, and that started the fire. Helicopters and planes have been flying over all day, carrying buckets of water that they dip in Utah Lake and then drop over the fire. As I told Julie, it is rather like trying to put out a bonfire with a thimble. It didn't help that the temps were 104 today.
> Prayer warriors would be welcome that we can stop this fire. Sadly, it displaces the food for our deer and elk and smaller animals as well as making it so when the rains come, there is flooding.


Oh gosh, sorry to hear about the fires. Terrible.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Up early and almost ready to head out to the rugby at the Games. It will take us longer than usual to get there as there is airport style security on the underground and that will no doubt cause queues. The weather has taken a turn for the worse and it's grey and raining! Oh well, I did complain about the heat and at least we know how to dress for this kind of weather. :roll:
> Thanks for all the good wishes for our anniversary, until I came on here Today I had forgotten about it! We don't go in for cards or presents for our anniversary between DH and I (don't know why, just never have) but we are going out for a meal tonight. Better go and get ready, have a good day everyone!


Enjoy your day too, Kate!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good morning from a very wet Great Bend. It has been raining since the wee hours or the morning. It has been ages since I have been on. I have missed everyone. Life has been so hectic. The barn rebuild has started, slowly but started. I have missed so much. Thank you to those that have sent messages keeping me up in some of the news. 

Today's coffee. 

Healing thoughts and energy to those in need. Giant HUGS for everyone.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> I have just made it back to the party- it is late afternoon on Saturday so I have a day to catch up on. Sam I just wanted you to know that I am collecting all of the marinades you have been posting so that I can add a little flavor to the chicken breasts that Alan eats every day!!! So thanks for that- and I never saw that potato puff recipe before - I am going to give it a try too!!! I am still having a little trouble typing after the Dermatologist cut on the back of my left hand on Monday - so I will be doing more reading and less commenting - love to all of my dear friends here - AZ[/quote
> 
> Hope the hand feels better soon. I missed that you had a problem with the skin on your hand.
> You really need any more stress.
> ...


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> She was one of a kind. Her paintings were huge, and 'different' She also was Gay and that was in the 30's. An independent soul to say the least. Her paintings spoke to me of the forests, they are magical. Her Totem pictures are wonderful. I saw them all in Vancouver. There is an Art college in Vancouver named after her.


She's not the only one who is one of a kind. I think you are, too, so far as your art is concerned. There aren't many artists who are talented in so many areas. And all of it is so original!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> I just got the newest phone call update on the fires in our area. Thankfully, it is in the South Canyon area, quite south of me, but it is a terrible fire even though I was not one of those needing to evacuate. We had lightening and brief rain storm last night, and that started the fire. Helicopters and planes have been flying over all day, carrying buckets of water that they dip in Utah Lake and then drop over the fire. As I told Julie, it is rather like trying to put out a bonfire with a thimble. It didn't help that the temps were 104 today.
> Prayer warriors would be welcome that we can stop this fire. Sadly, it displaces the food for our deer and elk and smaller animals as well as making it so when the rains come, there is flooding.


Prayers are being sent.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Dearest Marge, so glad you enjoyed your shopping excursion. Having a power chair is a necessity for some of us. And makes getting out and about possible.
Sounds like a fun trip with your companions. Your chicken salad sounds delish!! I usually put either halved seedless grapes or chopped pecans in mine. Makes it more interesting!
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a very wet Great Bend. It has been raining since the wee hours or the morning. It has been ages since I have been on. I have missed everyone. Life has been so hectic. The barn rebuild has started, slowly but started. I have missed so much. Thank you to those that have sent messages keeping me up in some of the news.
> 
> Today's coffee.
> 
> Healing thoughts and energy to those in need. Giant HUGS for everyone.


Hugs back! Hope the barn rebuild goes well. Thanks for the coffee; I've missed you. Continued prayers for your family.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Goodness Pacer since you hadn't posted about Faith and Bella in awhile I had mistakenly thought things were better for the girls. So sad; prayers will be lifted for both little ones. You are their angel here on Earth for them. Blessing for you Pacer.


And I've been keeping them in my prayers. Even if they were better, I realized, with their multiple problems, prayers were still needed.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> June,
> Do you have an IPad or Ereader? If so you should be able to access e-books online if you have a library membership. I have borrowed a few this way when we are travelling. I have a clothes basket full of books to read but when they are done I'm going to use ebooks as you don't have to leave home to borrow or return them.


I have an ebook reader and an android tablet. But since I have to go to the library to renew my card, that's a problem at the moment. Plus the last time I checked, there were a limited number of books available in that format.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> actually it is Phyllis's mouth I am more worried about - she thinks she can still tell me what to do - and I would have to smack her silly - dear god - I would so love to knock her for a loop - so I best leave it in the car. --- sam


I admire your constraint, Sam. Aren't you glad you don't have to listen to that mouth all the time!!?
Junek


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Good afternoon, not been on for last few days,not felt to good so had some extra bed time,so hopefully back to normal 
Some great recipes Sam like the sound of old wives cake and the pork chops especially.Hope the boys did well in last tournie match
17 pages to work through plus some of last weeks TP,so its going to take some time to read it all.

Finished blocking 1st twisted teardrop shawl,second one just began.right back to reading tc all x


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Good afternoon, not been on for last few days,not felt to good so had some extra bed time,so hopefully back to normal
> Some great recipes Sam like the sound of old wives cake and the pork chops especially.Hope the boys did well in last tournie match
> 17 pages to work through plus some of last weeks TP,so its going to take some time to read it all.
> 
> Finished blocking 1st twisted teardrop shawl,second one just began.right back to reading tc all x


I hope the extra sleep helped and you are feeling better. 
I love your shawl it is beautiful.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a very wet Great Bend. It has been raining since the wee hours or the morning. It has been ages since I have been on. I have missed everyone. Life has been so hectic. The barn rebuild has started, slowly but started. I have missed so much. Thank you to those that have sent messages keeping me up in some of the news.
> 
> Today's coffee.
> 
> Healing thoughts and energy to those in need. Giant HUGS for everyone.


So good to see your post! And the start of the new Barn!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Good afternoon, not been on for last few days,not felt to good so had some extra bed time,so hopefully back to normal
> Some great recipes Sam like the sound of old wives cake and the pork chops especially.Hope the boys did well in last tournie match
> 17 pages to work through plus some of last weeks TP,so its going to take some time to read it all.
> 
> Finished blocking 1st twisted teardrop shawl,second one just began.right back to reading tc all x


Been wondering how you were. That shawl design is so lovely! Hopefully the bedrest has fixed the problem. What is the latest on Colin- are you managing to get over to see him?


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a very wet Great Bend. It has been raining since the wee hours or the morning. It has been ages since I have been on. I have missed everyone. Life has been so hectic. The barn rebuild has started, slowly but started. I have missed so much. Thank you to those that have sent messages keeping me up in some of the news.
> 
> Today's coffee.
> 
> Healing thoughts and energy to those in need. Giant HUGS for everyone.


Good morning, Caren. It's so great to see you taking a moment to share your morning coffee once again.
At least, there's a start on the barn. Hope the weather will hold so it can go up quickly.
I'm still holding you and your family in my heart and prayers.
Hugs, dear sister,
Junek


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Good morning. 

Flyt1n...praying for quick control of those fires. Even if the fire is not close to your home, the smoke can be dangerous as well. Take care.

Kate....Happy Anniversary to you and your DH. Enjoy your day.

Gwen...The girls never really get better, unfortunately. Faith had a rough time these past few weeks, which is why I did a dinner for the family 2 weeks ago. I cut up lots of fresh vegetables and brought them fruit and many other food items as well as some ice cream and rootbeer to do rootbeer floats and then I took a few new toy items to help the children try to be children in the midst of the serious medical situations going on in their home. One of the older girls has had several MRIs in the past 2 weeks as well do to an increase in seizures. Tough times for a very sweet and loving family.

Time to get ready to leave for church.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Good afternoon, not been on for last few days,not felt to good so had some extra bed time,so hopefully back to normal
> Some great recipes Sam like the sound of old wives cake and the pork chops especially.Hope the boys did well in last tournie match
> 17 pages to work through plus some of last weeks TP,so its going to take some time to read it all.
> 
> Finished blocking 1st twisted teardrop shawl,second one just began.right back to reading tc all x


I sure hope you're feeling much better, Agnes! Your shawls are all so lovely. The lace is absolutely gorgeous! I haven't been brave enough to try one yet but yours would make anyone anxious to try!
Junek


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Prayers for the little one who is so ill, and for her family too. Perhaps the new doctor will be able to help her. You are kind to them, Pacer.
The new barn has started, you must be pleased, Gwen.
Having some rest is what you must have needed, Agnes. Your shawl is beautiful. 
Sam, you are wise to keep silent under the circumstances. Least said soonest mended they say.
Just a quiet sorting some yarn day here. I have seen a lovely pattern in Red heart super saver and am going to try to match up the colours from my stash as we can't get it here at a reasonable price. Wish me luck. 
All are still in my prayers who requested them, as are those who have problems of any kind. 
Off to hunt the yarn. Back later.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

It sounds like you are making great time. Continue to be safe!


cmaliza said:


> Hi all...from the eastern edge of Oklahoma! Today we got off about 10 minutes after or projected departure time....quite a feat for us! WE just drove straight....very few stops...and brief ones at hwy rest stops. We need to get to Flagstaff by Monday. Plans with friends changed and we "lost" a day...so we are testing ourselves. So far (only 1 day) we have done okay. Illinos is flat. Not much but horizon to look at. In Missouri we go into some of the Ozark area....pretty! We have been on OK for only a few miles, so can;'t say much about that. The next 2 days will be devoted to driving...so we can meet up with friends on Monday in Flagstaff.
> Time to hit the hay! G'nite all...thanks for all the good wishes for the trip. We hold them all! I need to work on gettng pictures from phone to computer. So much technology to learn! Hugs & prayers to all!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi there Georgia Chicken! Welcome to the tea party! From your "name" I'm making an assumption you are from or in Georgia as I am.  Met my best friend from here who lives in Cleveland,GA. Are your working on a project now?Hope you'll jump in and join the chatter again and often. 


Georgia Chicken said:


> Wow, nice post of recipes. Thank you, I will be trying most of them, BBQ peaches sound interesting and yummy!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So good to hear from you Caren. You have been sorely missed but we understand and continue to pray for your family. 
Great that the barn is getting started.


NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a very wet Great Bend. It has been raining since the wee hours or the morning. It has been ages since I have been on. I have missed everyone. Life has been so hectic. The barn rebuild has started, slowly but started. I have missed so much. Thank you to those that have sent messages keeping me up in some of the news.
> 
> Today's coffee.
> 
> Healing thoughts and energy to those in need. Giant HUGS for everyone.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is a gorgeous shawl. I love not only the pattern but the color is so peaceful and delicate.


agnescr said:


> Good afternoon, not been on for last few days,not felt to good so had some extra bed time,so hopefully back to normal
> Some great recipes Sam like the sound of old wives cake and the pork chops especially.Hope the boys did well in last tournie match
> 17 pages to work through plus some of last weeks TP,so its going to take some time to read it all.
> 
> Finished blocking 1st twisted teardrop shawl,second one just began.right back to reading tc all x


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Treated myself to a much needed pedicure and haircut yesterday. More of a trim or shaping up on the hair. Monday will be having some vibrant color stripes added to the hair. Not the pale purple of awhile ago. .......LOL.....yep will post a picture when done....LOL


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Hello to everyone. I figured I should step out of the shadows and introduce myself. I have been a secret follower of the tea party since its beginning, just never joined in, don't know why.I feel like I know everyone from following the stories of your lives. Sam you are the supreme host, and love your recipes, have tried several of them. I love to cook. Right now I am in Florida for a few weeks and soon will be heading back to Pa. Has been very warm here 97 yesterday. Love the heat, hate the snow. Hope to chat more frequently and get to know everyone on a more personal level. Blessings to all, and prayers for those who are in need.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Hello to everyone. I figured I should step out of the shadows and introduce myself. I have been a secret follower of the tea party since its beginning, just never joined in, don't know why.I feel like I know everyone from following the stories of your lives. Sam you are the supreme host, and love your recipes, have tried several of them. I love to cook. Right now I am in Florida for a few weeks and soon will be heading back to Pa. Has been very warm here 97 yesterday. Love the heat, hate the snow. Hope to chat more frequently and get to know everyone on a more personal level. Blessings to all, and prayers for those who are in need.


And welcome from the cold, far South!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Welcome Pearlone...so glad you decided to step up the table---Sam has it all set up with your favorite beverage and sometimes a biscuit or two.

I, also, love to cook and am always looking for Sam's opening to pull out some new recipes. I've learned so many new things and have experimented with so many flavors that I would never have thought of on my own.

I don't know how you stand the FL heat -- I've been to Sun City Center and The Villages and love them in the early Spring and early Summer, but this time of year is pretty overwhelming--I get so tired and sluggish in the heat and just want to stay in the A/C.

Glad to have you join us. Are you working on anything with needles or is it too hot? My sister in Sun City Center sews quite a bit and she's taking a break from the curtains & drapes as it's just to hot to have all that fabric on her.


pearlone said:


> Hello to everyone. I figured I should step out of the shadows and introduce myself. I have been a secret follower of the tea party since its beginning, just never joined in, don't know why.I feel like I know everyone from following the stories of your lives. Sam you are the supreme host, and love your recipes, have tried several of them. I love to cook. Right now I am in Florida for a few weeks and soon will be heading back to Pa. Has been very warm here 97 yesterday. Love the heat, hate the snow. Hope to chat more frequently and get to know everyone on a more personal level. Blessings to all, and prayers for those who are in need.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Happy Sunday morning y'all, just checking in on this week so I can finish getting caught up on last weeks and then get back here. 
Friday was grocery day, then yesterday we got up early and went up to Mount Rushmore, then on through Sturgis just to take Carly through there before the Rally starts next weekend, then we went through Deadwood and Leads and came home. It was a really nice drive, and lovely day, we had a good time for sure, want to go back again later and enjoy a few other places we saw that we'd like to take time to stop at. And David wants a one day fishing license for South Dakota so he can fish a stream. lol
Hope everyone is doing great. 
Sam, love the opening, several fantastic sounding recipes I need to save. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Matthew wants to share a picture in process. I like the progress he is making on it. This is a real treat as he doesn't usually share pictures in process.


Just lovely, thank Matthew for sharing, they are very good.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

nicho said:


> Great start as usual Sam. Some good looking recipes here. Think I'll try the cake recipe if I can find anise seeds. Don't think I have seen them in our supermarkets but might need to look more closely. Maybe I can try the cake without them.
> 
> Shirley, good news re Pat's test. Keeping you both in my thoughts.
> 
> ...


Beautiful photos.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

We were up in that area when the kids were pre-teen---and have great memories of all the good times. We ended up there the same time as the bikers were in Sturgis--not planned, but it worked out okay. We loved Jackson Hole and Deadwood. Glad you had a safe and fun journey...and I'm sure your niece loved the trip.



Poledra65 said:


> Happy Sunday morning y'all, just checking in on this week so I can finish getting caught up on last weeks and then get back here.
> Friday was grocery day, then yesterday we got up early and went up to Mount Rushmore, then on through Sturgis just to take Carly through there before the Rally starts next weekend, then we went through Deadwood and Leads and came home. It was a really nice drive, and lovely day, we had a good time for sure, want to go back again later and enjoy a few other places we saw that we'd like to take time to stop at. And David wants a one day fishing license for South Dakota so he can fish a stream. lol
> Hope everyone is doing great.
> Sam, love the opening, several fantastic sounding recipes I need to save. :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I have a question to ask about cooking corn in the husks......do you first peel back the husks and remove strings? I have visions of opening one and finding a roasted worm inside....YUCK


When we do ours on the grill in the husk, DH pulls back the husks and de-silks the corn, then pulls the husks back up and soaks them for a bit before grilling.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Good morning all! I must have just gone to bed before you posted Sam, but that's ok, it's a great way to start my Saturday! Thanks for all the recipes and I hope the boys do well at the game today.
> Nico- Great photos, but I couldn't set foot on that bridge either!
> Gwen - Glad DD is back safe and well done to her for helping all the oldies along!
> AZ - I hope everything goes well at Mayo for Alan, and you take care of you too!
> ...


Prayers said for Elaine. Wishing you a very happy Anniversary!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

What has been keeping me busy: 

the shopping bag for my new stroller- nearly complete- just need to carry on crocheting the ties to hold it in place! But time to go back to bed for a bit- we are forecast for a mild frost- with a little sun perhaps- does not always happen with winter high pressure- sometimes it brings in the cloud!


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Good Morning Dear Hearts,
I am back from my trip. It was disappointing and wonderful at the same time. One of the yarn shops had closed. The other one had very little selection. I did purchase two hanks (220 yards ea) of Cascade Pima Cotton in Maroon. This is the color (maroon and white actually) of Mississippi State University.MSU, where Jim, my son, and SIL graduated from. Angie had to go to Ole MissMississippi State University to get her pharmacy degree but is still a die hard Bulldog fan. Anywhoo, I bought this to make a scarf to wear each time State wins (to church) LOL! Steve, my son, bought me two cakes of Berroco Folio (65% superfine Alpaca and 35% rayon in a peach colorI thought of JYNX as she loves this color. Now I have to decide on two scarf patterns!
The lady who owned the LYS said she didnt carry much sock yarn as it just didnt sell. She said people just werent making socks! That was a shocker. I am loving making them. Or I should say learning to make them.
I must tell you, I had so much wonderful one on one time with my son. We went to the Christian Book store. I bought some CDs for me and for him I snuck and bought him three books he wanted and a shirt with his favorite scripture on it He took me to lunch afterwards at a wonderful Mexican restaurant We had so many good conversations. He has just been promoted to manager of the airport, though he has been doing the work for years. Hopefully, he will get benefits now. My DIL took time off work to visit with me and I enjoyed that. I so worry about her. She has IBS as do I. But she just doesnt eat. She looks anorexic and I worry about her tomorrow. She has been a good wife to my son. It would break his heart if something happened to her. 
I also got to see my Grandson. He has decided on his major. He is going to get his paramedic degree and later work on getting his RN. I am threilled. He is such a good boy, very compassionate. We need more of this in the medical field.
SAM, the opening was great as always. Wow such wonderful recipes. I saved a bunch to file. I have been taking leftover mashed potatoes and adding eggs and flour and frying potato pancakes. By now the boys have had their tournament. I pray they had fun and did well.
FLYTY1, prayers are going up that fires get under control and lives are saved. Pray people will receive the help they need in recovering.
MATTHEW, your pictures of the bulldogs were absolutely wonderful. The mascot foe Mississippi State University is a bulldog. Your drawings captured him perfectly
MACHRISTIE, I have been cooking corn on the cob like this since I saw the video last year. My family love it this way. I have taught my daughters and friends how to do it and they love it too. So nice when we have fresh corn.
CAROK, pray you will have a safe trip westward and make lots of happy memories.
SORLENNA, my heart goes out to you for the pain you are enduring from headaches. My baby daughter suffers from migraines. So debilitating..
DENISE, I am so enjoying your pictures from your travels. So glad you and your DH had a good trip, other than his Kidney Stones (?)
SANDI, You and Alan are always on my lips each night when I say my prayers. I hope you will get some answers this time regarding a treatment plan and your future will have great promise of happier times. Take care of yourself, dear friend, as I know all this has taken its toll on you.
GWEN, Congratulations are in order to your daughter for making the hike. Her compassion for the Seniors in the trip speak a lot about how her Mom raised her. It is not often you find the younger generation showing such kindness and respect to the older generation. I am proud of her, I know you are.
KATE, prayers are lifted for Elaine and Happy Anniversary. We will make 47 in August.
JOSEPHINE, prayers for healing for your SIL. The picture of your grandchildren is great. They are so cute and know you enjoy them.
VALERIE, I am so sorry your recovery has been hampered by an infection. This can make you feel worse than you already feel. Glad to hear you are feeling better and able to knit. Prayers are lifted for a good review from the Oncology team.
KARENA, welcome to KTP. Come back often. Share your favorite recipe and what you are working on.
MARY, thank you for the update on Faith and Bella. Lets just pray they can be led to the right medical team with the right medical plan of action. This poor family needs a break and they certainly have an Angel (you) watching over them.
GEORGIA CHICKEN, Welcome. Hope you will join us often. This is a wonderful family4
CAREN, so glad you were able to post. Miss our morning coffee with you. Glad to hear the barn is under construction. Prayers continue for your family. Take care of yourself. We love you.
AGNES, Your twisted teardrop shawl is just beautiful and I love the color of the one you have started. You are the queen of shawl making. I can only dream.
KAP is just around the corner. I am excited for all of you that are going.
I Love You To The Moon And Back.Betty


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> :shock: WOW One of the football teams I sort of follow has just won a second week away from home - go North Queensoand Cowboys.
> 
> On that happy note, I have just had the week from hell. Last Monday, we had our quarterly property management inspection (a part of renting that I dislike). Two hours after the agent rep left, manager of rental company called. She had just gotten a call from a sales agent to tell jer that they had a sales listing for this house. As you can understand, until today, it has been stress central. This was due to uncertainty of not knowing if we would _ have _ to move. We don't have to move and I did not give into my stress and asault DSF because of tye stress he was spreading around. Moving out to a place of my own is not an option, financially.


Glad you don't have to move!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> And me too, no way, no how. I cant even sit on a rocking chair. :shock:


I love my rocking chairs, but no way would I cross that bridge!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> My dears. My apologies. I haven't been on the forum, in any sense, for the last 3 weeks. I've not tolerated the last chemo treatments well and ended up spending 6 days in our big teaching hospital being treated for an infection. I'm feeling much better now and had a further chemo treatment yesterday, will all conditions fully reviewed by the oncology team. I'm feeling positive about all of this. I've done a wee bit of knitting and that helped. Hope to be in more regular contact soon.


I am sorry to hear about your complications, and happy you are doing much better. You are in my prayers.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Good afternoon, not been on for last few days,not felt to good so had some extra bed time,so hopefully back to normal
> Some great recipes Sam like the sound of old wives cake and the pork chops especially.Hope the boys did well in last tournie match
> 17 pages to work through plus some of last weeks TP,so its going to take some time to read it all.
> 
> Finished blocking 1st twisted teardrop shawl,second one just began.right back to reading tc all x


It is glorious! I love your work. Lace is so difficult and you do it so well. Congratulations. I love both the colors.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I hope your hand is better soon. What a pain to not be able to do as you wish



jknappva said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > I have just made it back to the party- it is late afternoon on Saturday so I have a day to catch up on. Sam I just wanted you to know that I am collecting all of the marinades you have been posting so that I can add a little flavor to the chicken breasts that Alan eats every day!!! So thanks for that- and I never saw that potato puff recipe before - I am going to give it a try too!!! I am still having a little trouble typing after the Dermatologist cut on the back of my left hand on Monday - so I will be doing more reading and less commenting - love to all of my dear friends here - AZ[/quote
> ...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

jknappva said:


> She's not the only one who is one of a kind. I think you are, too, so far as your art is concerned. There aren't many artists who are talented in so many areas. And all of it is so original!
> Junek


Thank you so much for your kind words. I appreciate it.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> What has been keeping me busy:
> 
> the shopping bag for my new stroller- nearly complete- just need to carry on crocheting the ties to hold it in place! But time to go back to bed for a bit- we are forecast for a mild frost- with a little sun perhaps- does not always happen with winter high pressure- sometimes it brings in the cloud!


Wonderful! That should be a big help with your shopping and it's pretty, too. :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> I did not go this morning - I just didn't feel good - or maybe it was just that I didn't feel like I wanted to go. depression is slowly coming to the forefront - not sure what triggered it but there it is. nothing to do but go along for the ride.
> 
> talked to Heidi - they won the first game - second game is at two o'clock. she and her mother were at wally world hunting a new car seat for the precious Bentley.
> 
> ...


Sam, I am sorry to hear you are feeling blue. (But glad it's not blue in the face!) I hope tomorrow is a better day. Good news on the first game. I kept watching the weather and thinking of the boys and the games, hoping they were ok. You just keep looking at that picture of Bentley and you will feel better in no time!

On the news this morning, they mentioned a man in Seville, OH, I believe it was, who created his own Field of Dreams for wiffle ball. When they did the lead in for the segment, I was wondering if it was the field Gary is working on, but of course when the segment came on, it wasn't. Pretty neat anyway!
Tami


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I have an ebook reader and an android tablet. But since I have to go to the library to renew my card, that's a problem at the moment. Plus the last time I checked, there were a limited number of books available in that format.
> Junek


I signed up for emails for access to free ebooks, I think it was Puplover?? Who posted about it here. The next time I get an email I will send you the link, maybe something there you would like. I have an early IPad & have not updated it to use them yet.(remind me if I don't do it in a week or so, I get notices a couple of times each week)
Our library seems to have lots of ebooks,I'm sure yours will be getting more as it seems to be a popular format.

Could your daughter not go to the library & renew for you? Or get her own member number & let you use it. Online as long as you have the number & password, you're good to go.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sounds like you had a fun trip, we took that route several years ago on the Harley, Deadwood is an interesting town, we spent a day there wondering around. DH wants to go to Sturgis once when the rally is on, some of his friends are planning to go next year but he says he won't take me, doesn't think its a place for women. Maybe he just wants to look at the " interestig" biker chicks, lol


Poledra65 said:


> Happy Sunday morning y'all, just checking in on this week so I can finish getting caught up on last weeks and then get back here.
> Friday was grocery day, then yesterday we got up early and went up to Mount Rushmore, then on through Sturgis just to take Carly through there before the Rally starts next weekend, then we went through Deadwood and Leads and came home. It was a really nice drive, and lovely day, we had a good time for sure, want to go back again later and enjoy a few other places we saw that we'd like to take time to stop at. And David wants a one day fishing license for South Dakota so he can fish a stream. lol
> Hope everyone is doing great.
> Sam, love the opening, several fantastic sounding recipes I need to save. :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Sending every good thought for the wee girl. I do hope that this doctor can help.


I had not seen this before, but will keep her in prayers


----------



## marlark (Jul 23, 2014)

Oh Agnes: So beatiful. and so perfect I envy your talent. I always lose my place when I work with so many yos. Marlark


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Hi all...from the eastern edge of Oklahoma! Today we got off about 10 minutes after or projected departure time....quite a feat for us! WE just drove straight....very few stops...and brief ones at hwy rest stops. We need to get to Flagstaff by Monday. Plans with friends changed and we "lost" a day...so we are testing ourselves. So far (only 1 day) we have done okay. Illinos is flat. Not much but horizon to look at. In Missouri we go into some of the Ozark area....pretty! We have been on OK for only a few miles, so can;'t say much about that. The next 2 days will be devoted to driving...so we can meet up with friends on Monday in Flagstaff.
> Time to hit the hay! G'nite all...thanks for all the good wishes for the trip. We hold them all! I need to work on gettng pictures from phone to computer. So much technology to learn! Hugs & prayers to all!


Stay safe and have fun. From my house to where you are in OK would be a good 14 hour drive, maybe a bit more! Including stops at rest areas. From Chicago, it maybe shortened it to 9 hours? Don't get too tired, and stiff sitting so long. Tami

PS, to get pics from phone to computer the easiest, I just email them to myself!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> actually it is Phyllis's mouth I am more worried about - she thinks she can still tell me what to do - and I would have to smack her silly - dear god - I would so love to knock her for a loop - so I best leave it in the car. --- sam


Earplugs Sam, earplugs!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Julie, that bag is a great idea, should help alot with your shopping.
Agnes, what a beautiful shawl, one of my favorite colors. Sorry you have been feeling poorly, hope you are one the mend soon.
Caren, glad things have been going OK at your house, you will be glad to see the barn restoration under way.
Rookie, your poor family of friends seem to have nothing but bad news in the health department, another sick child! There is only so much one family should have to endure. I'm sure they feel they have an angel on earth with all the help you give them. Is there some genetic problem that there is so much sickness? 
I'm sure there were other comments I was going to make but must get off here & out to the garden to get veggies to take camping or DH will be back & I won't be ready. Have a great day all.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> What has been keeping me busy:
> 
> the shopping bag for my new stroller- nearly complete- just need to carry on crocheting the ties to hold it in place! But time to go back to bed for a bit- we are forecast for a mild frost- with a little sun perhaps- does not always happen with winter high pressure- sometimes it brings in the cloud!


Great bag, Julie. Are you going to stitch a lining to stop it from stretching, or is it a non stretch yarn ?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a very wet Great Bend. It has been raining since the wee hours or the morning. It has been ages since I have been on. I have missed everyone. Life has been so hectic. The barn rebuild has started, slowly but started. I have missed so much. Thank you to those that have sent messages keeping me up in some of the news.
> 
> Today's coffee.
> 
> Healing thoughts and energy to those in need. Giant HUGS for everyone.


It's so nice to see you post! I'm glad the barn re build is starting, even if it has been slow. I missed about two months of KTP, and boy, did I miss it along with all the news! Tami


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Hello to everyone. I figured I should step out of the shadows and introduce myself. I have been a secret follower of the tea party since its beginning, just never joined in, don't know why.I feel like I know everyone from following the stories of your lives. Sam you are the supreme host, and love your recipes, have tried several of them. I love to cook. Right now I am in Florida for a few weeks and soon will be heading back to Pa. Has been very warm here 97 yesterday. Love the heat, hate the snow. Hope to chat more frequently and get to know everyone on a more personal level. Blessings to all, and prayers for those who are in need.


Welcome. I'm glad you decided to join the conversation!
Are you working on any handicrafts at the moment?
We always love to see what everyone is working on and what's been happening in our lives.
Junek


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I have an ebook reader and an android tablet. But since I have to go to the library to renew my card, that's a problem at the moment. Plus the last time I checked, there were a limited number of books available in that format.
> Junek


June, check with Amazon daily, sometimes multiple times daily, for free books. I have gotten so many that way!

Tami


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Welcome to Georgia Chicken and Pearlone! 
Tami


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I signed up for emails for access to free ebooks, I think it was Puplover?? Who posted about it here. The next time I get an email I will send you the link, maybe something there you would like. I have an early IPad & have not updated it to use them yet.(remind me if I don't do it in a week or so, I get notices a couple of times each week)
> Our library seems to have lots of ebooks,I'm sure yours will be getting more as it seems to be a popular format.
> 
> Could your daughter not go to the library & renew for you? Or get her own member number & let you use it. Online as long as you have the number & password, you're good to go.


My daughter is also handicapped so it's difficult for her, too. But one day soon, we'll "bite the bullet" and make the effort! It just seems that lately, there's been so many other things that take priority.
Thank you for taking the time to mention the e-books.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Almost noon, and I am caught up. Now it's time to get the breakfast I forgot about while reading here! Waiting to hear how the ball games and the ride went, Sam.

Tami


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> June, check with Amazon daily, sometimes multiple times daily, for free books. I have gotten so many that way!
> 
> Tami


I've also gotten some but so often they're ones that don't interest me. And at the moment, I'm into my knitting so the reading is taking a back seat anyway.
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> So good to see your post! And the start of the new Barn!


I will try to post more often. Things have just been hectic. I am very excited about the barn finally getting under way. It should be finished before I go on holidays in November.


----------



## marlark (Jul 23, 2014)

Sorry that 's twice in the middle of this entry that I have hit something and come up with all kinds of coding, destroying my message. I hope this does not continue. I was saying that I once made a trip to So. Dakota with a friend who was the daughter of a family on both sides to those who homesteaded the property in the Black Hills and Buffalo. 
Members of that family at that time owned stores in Buffalo,
No. Dakota ane Wyomiing near the corners. It was the loveliest trip I've taken. All of the people welcomed me with such warmth and hospitality. Every afternoon we had
coffee and Krumkagen, a special kind of cookee that was made on an iron and oh! the food. Every meal had so much food on the table and sweets of every description and preserves (sauces. Every evening in this very small small town something was scheduled and took place even in a blizzard.
I enjoyed the blizzard and the snow the first I had seen.
The families all had ranches raising cattle and participated in rodeos even in Calgary and many of the children waon placements. The snow was delightful. At that time the homes were kept uncomfortably warm for me and I had to go out frequently to the mudrooms to cool off. I took pictures of the night of the blizzared--If only I could have captured the peace and the quiet of the place. You can't imagine the impact of the city noise until you hear the silence of a
snowy night and being a city child I hadn't. I visited the
black hills jewelry making facilities and bought a ring,
a necklace and a bracelet and some wampum ( a purple and white native stone. Because it was winter I couldn't go up to see the Mount Rushmore, but my friend had known the family who at that time were continuing their father's legacy by sculpting Crazy Horse. I also learned of gnomes from one of the teachers there. Marlark Marge.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks, Bonnie. It has been a bad time healthwise for sure, but they are not connected. DD#1's started out as a routine arthroscopic repair of the meniscus of her right knee -- a short term resolution to a bigger issue with the knee being out of alignment and major surgery to be done late Spring next year (Now, maybe?). She ended up with a staph infection in the knee and has had complications with bleeding, etc. She's now on the mend and seems to be in a lot less pain and infection & bleeding seem to be under control. She will, however, be on IV antibiotics through a PIC line for the next 4 weeks. The drs. are treating it very aggressively.

The little baby (great-nephew) is holding his own and will continue to be in the hospital and be on antibiotics for at least the next 14 days...they've determined that there is a chronic urinary tract infection (and staph) due to kidney function issues. Problem is that they don't know if there is damage to the kidneys or if they are just underdeveloped. They're talking about an MRI to be able to see more of what's going on. He was born on 7/6 so is still a little guy, but is thriving and putting on weight. He looks very healthy--plumbing up a bit and has good color. It's just so hard on the new parents who have an almost 2 year old at home...and the mystery makes it even tougher.



Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, that bag is a great idea, should help alot with your shopping.
> Agnes, what a beautiful shawl, one of my favorite colors. Sorry you have been feeling poorly, hope you are one the mend soon.
> Caren, glad things have been going OK at your house, you will be glad to see the barn restoration under way.
> Rookie, your poor family of friends seem to have nothing but bad news in the health department, another sick child! There is only so much one family should have to endure. I'm sure they feel they have an angel on earth with all the help you give them. Is there some genetic problem that there is so much sickness?
> I'm sure there were other comments I was going to make but must get off here & out to the garden to get veggies to take camping or DH will be back & I won't be ready. Have a great day all.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I really like the bag, too, Julie. It's very similar to one that I made for the Farmers' Market for DDIL...it was made out of cotton and did stretch so I cut a cheap plastic place mat to fit and punched holes all around the edge and crocheted it into the bottom. It helped tremendously to give it some structure. I also included a small mesh zippered pouch in the inside back for receipts, etc. I'll bet it's going to very handy--how do you like the new stroller?



martina said:


> Great bag, Julie. Are you going to stitch a lining to stop it from stretching, or is it a non stretch yarn ?


----------



## marlark (Jul 23, 2014)

While I as typing my saga the landlords gardener arrived and
chopped every limb off of my 69 year old elm which provides protection from the afternoon heat from direct sun and breeze from 3:00 pm. on. Despite my feelings on the matter this year she did it in the midst of the hottest part of summer.MJW


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sounds like you had a fun trip, we took that route several years ago on the Harley, Deadwood is an interesting town, we spent a day there wondering around. DH wants to go to Sturgis once when the rally is on, some of his friends are planning to go next year but he says he won't take me, doesn't think its a place for women. Maybe he just wants to look at the " interestig" biker chicks, lol


My son went to Sturgis 3 times. The highlight of his life.

I told him Dad and I might visit there during the celebration. He said OH no, I couldn't imagine my mother there! He liked going with the group he belonged to (Sober riders), and the companionship and fun. I have pictures of him on the main street. I saw an hour program and your husband is correct, the women are pretty 'interesting' to say the least.

I think it is more important that bikers of all kinds and ages can say that 'I've been to Sturgis'. When he used to call me after his chemo treatments or when he felt well enough, we talked a lot and I am so glad he got to Sturgis. I used to worry about him on his bike, now I wish he had been on his bike rather than having Esophagael cancer take him. I never see someone on the road on a bike without thinking of him.

----
Sam, I hope you feel better. I know what it is like to get down there - very hard to drag yourself back up. I am sorry you didn't go, but you are right to do what feels right at the time. Depression is something hard to understand or describe.
-

Gwen, I loved it when you shaved your head last year. You are an adventurous person. Glad you are enjoying your machine.

Love to all, I am going to 'Wicked' this afternoon with a friend. I made her a surprise sweater, and she bought tickets for the both of us. It is years since i have been to a Broadway traveling show. I am really looking forward to it. I understand it is one of the best shows ever. Will let you know how it goes.

----
We aren't getting much coverage of the Commonwealth games. Just two hours yesterday . frustrating.

Take care to all, and if I missed special thoughts I hope you will forgive me.

---


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi all, 

I'm looking for the cauliflower steak recipe that was posted using soy sauce. Did anyone save it? 

Thanks,

Kathy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So great to see you posting! Can't wait to meet you at the KAP. Didn't realize you were in PA when we chatted via PMs; I have family in the Scranton area; that is where my mom was from.


pearlone said:


> Hello to everyone. I figured I should step out of the shadows and introduce myself. I have been a secret follower of the tea party since its beginning, just never joined in, don't know why.I feel like I know everyone from following the stories of your lives. Sam you are the supreme host, and love your recipes, have tried several of them. I love to cook. Right now I am in Florida for a few weeks and soon will be heading back to Pa. Has been very warm here 97 yesterday. Love the heat, hate the snow. Hope to chat more frequently and get to know everyone on a more personal level. Blessings to all, and prayers for those who are in need.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The shopping bag for the stroller is fabulous. It not only is attractive but looks quite sturdy.


Lurker 2 said:


> What has been keeping me busy:
> 
> the shopping bag for my new stroller- nearly complete- just need to carry on crocheting the ties to hold it in place! But time to go back to bed for a bit- we are forecast for a mild frost- with a little sun perhaps- does not always happen with winter high pressure- sometimes it brings in the cloud!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Agnes, love your shawl.
Julie, great shopping bag.
Caren, so happy your new barn is starting to become real.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> It is glorious! I love your work. Lace is so difficult and you do it so well. Congratulations. I love both the colors.


Thanks Shirley but it is strange I don't find lace knitting difficult but find knitting a sweater for myself hard going,I really don't like stockingstitch,even with the central panel and after more than 2 weeks I have not reached the armhole shaping yet :?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Betty is sounds like your son did a wonderful job spoiling you during your visit. Sorry that the one LYS was closed and the other not well stocked especially in sock yarn. It still sounds have if your visit was wonderful though. I am so glad.
Such wonderful news about your GS choosing what he wants to study. I know you are proud of him.



Bulldog said:


> Good Morning Dear Hearts,
> I am back from my trip. It was disappointing and wonderful at the same time. One of the yarn shops had closed. The other one had very little selection. I did purchase two hanks (220 yards ea) of Cascade Pima Cotton in Maroon. This is the color (maroon and white actually) of Mississippi State University.MSU, where Jim, my son, and SIL graduated from. Angie had to go to Ole MissMississippi State University to get her pharmacy degree but is still a die hard Bulldog fan. Anywhoo, I bought this to make a scarf to wear each time State wins (to church) LOL! Steve, my son, bought me two cakes of Berroco Folio (65% superfine Alpaca and 35% rayon in a peach colorI thought of JYNX as she loves this color. Now I have to decide on two scarf patterns!
> The lady who owned the LYS said she didnt carry much sock yarn as it just didnt sell. She said people just werent making socks! That was a shocker. I am loving making them. Or I should say learning to make them.
> I must tell you, I had so much wonderful one on one time with my son. We went to the Christian Book store. I bought some CDs for me and for him I snuck and bought him three books he wanted and a shirt with his favorite scripture on it He took me to lunch afterwards at a wonderful Mexican restaurant We had so many good conversations. He has just been promoted to manager of the airport, though he has been doing the work for years. Hopefully, he will get benefits now. My DIL took time off work to visit with me and I enjoyed that. I so worry about her. She has IBS as do I. But she just doesnt eat. She looks anorexic and I worry about her tomorrow. She has been a good wife to my son. It would break his heart if something happened to her.
> ...


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Thank you so much for your kind words. I appreciate it.


I have to second all that June said :thumbup:


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> What has been keeping me busy:
> 
> the shopping bag for my new stroller- nearly complete- just need to carry on crocheting the ties to hold it in place! But time to go back to bed for a bit- we are forecast for a mild frost- with a little sun perhaps- does not always happen with winter high pressure- sometimes it brings in the cloud!


Julie that is a great looking bag :thumbup:


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Betty thanks for your nice comments regarding shawls x


----------



## marlark (Jul 23, 2014)

marlark said:


> While I as typing my saga the landlords gardener arrived and
> chopped every limb off of my 69 year old elm which provides protection from the afternoon heat from direct sun and breeze from 3:00 pm. on. Despite my feelings on the matter this year she did it in the midst of the hottest part of summer.MJW


I was too quick to judge. I called her sobbing and she told me she did not tell him to even trim it. marlark


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I love my rocking chairs, but no way would I cross that bridge!


I love rocking chairs and would love to walk that bridge


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh my....did she have a reason for doing it? Was the tree diseased? So sorry that your shade has been taken from you.

EDIT: Just saw your post saying she did NOT tell him to even trim it. Again so sorry that he did this. What a fool.



marlark said:


> While I as typing my saga the landlords gardener arrived and
> chopped every limb off of my 69 year old elm which provides protection from the afternoon heat from direct sun and breeze from 3:00 pm. on. Despite my feelings on the matter this year she did it in the midst of the hottest part of summer.MJW


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Wonderful! That should be a big help with your shopping and it's pretty, too. :thumbup:


Thanks! I've always enjoyed making bags- this one I just cast on, and 'went for it' but you would think I had measured it out!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Shirley! My hairdresser said to someone yesterday..."she does something different almost every time she comes in...." LOL. by the way, I'm sending you an email so check your box shortly.



Designer1234 said:


> Gwen, I loved it when you shaved your head last year. You are an adventurous person. Glad you are enjoying your machine.
> 
> ---


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

marlark said:


> Oh Agnes: So beatiful. and so perfect I envy your talent. I always lose my place when I work with so many yos. Marlark


Thank you 
the thing with shawls is that it is all about counting,the repeats are usually no more than 24 stitches but more often 12 or 15 stitches than can usually be separated by stitch markers


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Agnes, love your shawl.
> Julie, great shopping bag.
> Caren, so happy your new barn is starting to become real.


thank you Joy


----------



## marlark (Jul 23, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh my....did she have a reason for doing it? Was the tree diseased? So sorry that your shade has been taken from you.


No the tree suffers mostly from fools trimming it and it is near the drive way so when it limbs out it touches precious paint jobs. I used to have a gardener with a brain and he just thinned out the bottom and topped it once or twice in ten years, but he retired.
Everyone is so busy here the only thing they think about is making their life easier. They forget or don't know that trees supply us with oxygen and remove impurities in the air, shade from the sun and breezes that are refreshing. It is clearly the wrong time of year to do anything but thinning . Plus I'm sentimental about it, it was planted approximatly when my folks bought the house years ago. My landlord is a personal friend
and knows this as we have had set tos about it in the past.
My yard is mostly packed clay and needs renovation and some easier method of irrigation since I am no longer able to stand out and water or garden: Weed control and irrigation and seeding is what is necessary, but also expensive if you cannot do it yourself. Marlark


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, that bag is a great idea, should help alot with your shopping...


It took a bit of thought- knowing what I want to be able to do, with the stroller, I need every-so-often to buy 5 KG of rice and other supplies from the Indian suppliers- and it has been puzzling me how to get them from there to the supermarket, and thence to the taxi rank. String bags have a real advantage in folding up small. I will still be able to use the seat while I walk to the store.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Great bag, Julie. Are you going to stitch a lining to stop it from stretching, or is it a non stretch yarn ?


I actually wanted a bit of stretch- not proposing to line it, unless that proves a real disadvantage.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You probably have, but have you suggested to your landlord that she needs to work on the yard...seeding etc. If it is her property you would think she would want to take care of it better.



marlark said:


> No the tree suffers mostly from fools trimming it and it is near the drive way so when it limbs out it touches precious paint jobs. I used to have a gardener with a brain and he just thinned out the bottom and topped it once or twice in ten years, but he retired.
> Everyone is so busy here the only thing they think about is making their life easier. They forget or don't know that trees supply us with oxygen and remove impurities in the air, shade from the sun and breezes that are refreshing. It is clearly the wrong time of year to do anything but thinning . Plus I'm sentimental about it, it was planted approximatly when my folks bought the house years ago. My landlord is a personal friend
> and knows this as we have had set tos about it in the past.
> My yard is mostly packed clay and needs renovation and some easier method of irrigation since I am no longer able to stand out and water or garden: Weed control and irrigation and seeding is what is necessary, but also expensive if you cannot do it yourself. Marlark


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I will try to post more often. Things have just been hectic. I am very excited about the barn finally getting under way. It should be finished before I go on holidays in November.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I really like the bag, too, Julie. It's very similar to one that I made for the Farmers' Market for DDIL...it was made out of cotton and did stretch so I cut a cheap plastic place mat to fit and punched holes all around the edge and crocheted it into the bottom. It helped tremendously to give it some structure. I also included a small mesh zippered pouch in the inside back for receipts, etc. I'll bet it's going to very handy--how do you like the new stroller?


The proof of my design will come tomorrow, when I head out with the stroller- I am assuming the seat of the stroller will give enough structure- will modify if necessary! The main disadvantage with the stroller has been getting it in to some of the older buses- they are marginally too narrow- but otherwise it is good having it!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

marlark said:


> While I as typing my saga the landlords gardener arrived and
> chopped every limb off of my 69 year old elm which provides protection from the afternoon heat from direct sun and breeze from 3:00 pm. on. Despite my feelings on the matter this year she did it in the midst of the hottest part of summer.MJW


Not good.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> The shopping bag for the stroller is fabulous. It not only is attractive but looks quite sturdy.


I really like the openwork stitch I used- I have made many bags using it- the yarn is a cotton bamboo mix- nice to handle- but with the good qualities of both yarns. Thanks!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Agnes, love your shawl.
> Julie, great shopping bag.
> Caren, so happy your new barn is starting to become real.


Thanks, Joy!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Julie that is a great looking bag :thumbup:


I am quite pleased with it- but I will find out how it goes tomorrow!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Caren....It is wonderful hearing from you even though your stress levels are running high right now. Thanks for sharing your cuppa. Glad to see the barn has been started. Will you have a recreation area in it again?

Agnes....Your lace shawls are always so beautiful. Thanks for sharing your talent with us.

Julie...That looks to be a wonderful market bag. Much better than the plastic ones provided by our stores and having to worry that the bottom will give out.

I would like to say welcome to Pearlone and our new member from Georgia. 

Malark...Sorry to hear that you lost your shade. That would be horrible. Sounds like the gardener needs to learn a few more skills regarding plant care.

Off to knitting again. Have a wonderful day.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> ...
> 
> Julie...That looks to be a wonderful market bag. Much better than the plastic ones provided by our stores and having to worry that the bottom will give out.
> ...
> Off to knitting again. Have a wonderful day.


It has a firm base- of stocking stitch- and the crochet trim at the top gives it quite a bit of strength, I suspect.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thanks, Bonnie. It has been a bad time healthwise for sure, but they are not connected. DD#1's started out as a routine arthroscopic repair of the meniscus of her right knee -- a short term resolution to a bigger issue with the knee being out of alignment and major surgery to be done late Spring next year (Now, maybe?). She ended up with a staph infection in the knee and has had complications with bleeding, etc. She's now on the mend and seems to be in a lot less pain and infection & bleeding seem to be under control. She will, however, be on IV antibiotics through a PIC line for the next 4 weeks. The drs. are treating it very aggressively.
> 
> The little baby (great-nephew) is holding his own and will continue to be in the hospital and be on antibiotics for at least the next 14 days...they've determined that there is a chronic urinary tract infection (and staph) due to kidney function issues. Problem is that they don't know if there is damage to the kidneys or if they are just underdeveloped. They're talking about an MRI to be able to see more of what's going on. He was born on 7/6 so is still a little guy, but is thriving and putting on weight. He looks very healthy--plumbing up a bit and has good color. It's just so hard on the new parents who have an almost 2 year old at home...and the mystery makes it even tougher.


I'm keeping your daughter and that precious baby in my prayers for fast healing. and comfort and strength for the parents.
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I can't believe our luck when traveling sometimes. There is a tornado headed SE, which is right toward the area where we are. I am not thrilled and do feel a little adrenaline, but thus far they are hoping it won't get to the city where we are and perhaps stop rotating before it gets here. Just turned the tv on so will learn more but it's path is headed this way. I always wanted to see a real tornado. Have seen them forming, but now I have changed my mind being stuck in a hotel room with no basement. Think the bathroom is the next best spot.

Yes, they just said in the bathtub under a mattress.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I can't believe our luck when traveling sometimes. There is a tornado headed SE, which is right toward the area where we are. I am not thrilled and do feel a little adrenaline, but thus far they are hoping it won't get to the city where we are and perhaps stop rotating before it gets here. Just turned the tv on so will learn more but it's path is headed this way. I always wanted to see a real tornado. Have seen them forming, but now I have changed my mind being stuck in a hotel room with no basement. Think the bathroom is the next best spot.


Boy! Hope you keep safe!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Hi everyone! Just dropping in before I go back to the mainland for a few days - family problems on both sides! My dear FIL is going into hospital for the first treatment for his eye condition which involves injection into his eyeball so he and DMIL are rather concerned, and DH will be going in with him and waiting until the procedure is over. I am off to the farm to allow a survey to be done as DB is not being cooperative and turned the surveyor away when she arrived the first time. Wish me luck!
Valerie, so sorry you've had a bad time recently, and hope that the last round of chemo goes well. No need to apologise for your absence, tho' we did miss you of course. 
And Sam, keep that 'black dog' depression under control if you can. I know what it's like when nothing seems to be worth doing, and hope that you soon see the sun shining through!
Shirley, lovely photos and art work, yours too Nicho. I can hardly wait until we get to Canada next month! 
With all these KSPs going on ( well two of them) there's a real buzz in the air - so exciting, and lots of effort going into all the organising. It's great that there will be a Down Under one too, and good that Julie will be able to get to that. With much love to all, speak again soon. Lin


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

OK, for at least the next hour it is not here as they think it is weakening. The tornado watch will last till 9 pm because of many possibly forming. One already went past here and died out apparently. Good thing I didn't know about that. When I saw the green sky last night I knew it was a tornado sky.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Hi everyone! Just dropping in before I go back to the mainland for a few days - family problems on both sides! My dear FIL is going into hospital for the first treatment for his eye condition which involves injection into his eyeball so he and DMIL are rather concerned, and DH will be going in with him and waiting until the procedure is over. I am off to the farm to allow a survey to be done as DB is not being cooperative and turned the surveyor away when she arrived the first time. Wish me luck!
> Valerie, so sorry you've had a bad time recently, and hope that the last round of chemo goes well. No need to apologise for your absence, tho' we did miss you of course.
> And Sam, keep that 'black dog' depression under control if you can. I know what it's like when nothing seems to be worth doing, and hope that you soon see the sun shining through!
> Shirley, lovely photos and art work, yours too Nicho. I can hardly wait until we get to Canada next month!
> With all these KSPs going on ( well two of them) there's a real buzz in the air - so exciting, and lots of effort going into all the organising. It's great that there will be a Down Under one too, and good that Julie will be able to get to that. With much love to all, speak again soon. Lin


Indeed, wishing you all the luck you need!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Good afternoon, not been on for last few days,not felt to good so had some extra bed time,so hopefully back to normal
> Some great recipes Sam like the sound of old wives cake and the pork chops especially.Hope the boys did well in last tournie match
> 17 pages to work through plus some of last weeks TP,so its going to take some time to read it all.
> 
> Finished blocking 1st twisted teardrop shawl,second one just began.right back to reading tc all x


Oh my goodness; that shawl is just gorgeous! Love both colors but especially the light aqua!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

It looks like the tornado is staying north of here, good for us but that doesn't help all those people. Right now they hare having those towns go to their shelter, basement, or best room they have. First it weakened since I posted but they came on again and said it strengthened. Think they have to take the precautions in case it does touch down, but pray it doesn't.

TNS...I know someone on here whose mother gets shots in the eyes routinely and she told me it is ok. I thought it would be awful, but she said no, so hope it goes well. It still sounds horrible to me. Hope all goes well.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Daralene...I will anxiously await posts from you knowing that you are safe amid such terrible weather conditions. Please take cover if that is what is needed to be done.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

ptofValerie said:


> My dears. My apologies. I haven't been on the forum, in any sense, for the last 3 weeks. I've not tolerated the last chemo treatments well and ended up spending 6 days in our big teaching hospital being treated for an infection. I'm feeling much better now and had a further chemo treatment yesterday, will all conditions fully reviewed by the oncology team. I'm feeling positive about all of this. I've done a wee bit of knitting and that helped. Hope to be in more regular contact soon.


Valerie, those infections are so difficult when going through chemo. So sorry to hear this happened to you but so glad you are getting good treatment and pray the chemo is doing its job and no more problems. Hugs.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

The internet keeps going out so I guess I will say good-bye. Probably not the best thing to be using the computer at this time anyway. I'm not worried now for us, but do hope all those north of us will be safe. It must be so scary to be hunkered down not knowing.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> The internet keeps going out so I guess I will say good-bye. Probably not the best thing to be using the computer at this time anyway. I'm not worried now for us, but do hope all those north of us will be safe. It must be so scary to be hunkered down not knowing.


Keep safe.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> OK, for at least the next hour it is not here as they think it is weakening. The tornado watch will last till 9 pm because of many possibly forming. One already went past here and died out apparently. Good thing I didn't know about that. When I saw the green sky last night I knew it was a tornado sky.


Praying you stay safe!!
Junek


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

marlark said:


> I was too quick to judge. I called her sobbing and she told me she did not tell him to even trim it. marlark


This makes me simultaneously sad and angry. I'm sorry this happened to you and that your landlord didn't know--perhaps it is time for her to find a new gardener--that's what I'd do.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Welcome to pearlone and Georgia Chicken--we're glad you decided to add your voices. 

Betty, I'm so happy you got some quality time with your son and got to see your GS. 

My headache is almost gone--and I have to say that six days is not a record for a duration--a record I am quite happy not to break! It's mostly at the bottom of the neck and the muscle in the left shoulder is still in a tight knot (it is a tension headache, not a migraine; I haven't had a migraine in a long time now, knock wood). The worst part is knowing what caused it and not really being able to do anything about it. Eh. This too shall pass.

Caren, good job on getting the barn started amid all the other things you're dealing with. It's wonderful to have something good to focus on.

Agnes, that shawl is gorgeous (but I expect nothing less from you, my dear). 

Daralene, stay safe! If you're not on the bottom floor of the hotel, go down as far as you can if you're told to take shelter--ask if they have a basement guests will be able to go to if needed. I've seen two tornadoes in my lifetime and hope never to see another! 

DD has been hard at work today painting the kitchen. It looks great. And we are unexpectedly getting rain! Woot! This does mean that the paint won't dry so fast, though...and every time it rains, we hear sirens within ten minutes...people can't drive in it...so odd to me, but it's always something.

I've taken a shot of the newest project, another toddler sweater, as I wait for the new yarn for the Charlotte. I also need to dig into the stash and get something out for a shawl--I've wanted to make my BFF one forever and need to get started on it!

Today though I cleaned both computers and backed up work on the external and just did some general "electronic maintenance." I need to go through all the patterns I have saved and either do 'em or delete 'em. 

Off to enjoy the rain a bit!

If I missed anyone by name, please accept my apologies and know you are ALL in my thoughts & heart. Hugs & blessings.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

This is a consult with the surgeon and and MRI to see what's up with the spots on his liver that they saw on the CT scan they did the last time...... more fact finding - but more progress too.


jknappva said:


> Oh, I hope Alan has some great results from Mayo. Have they decided on treatment or is this visit to find out?!
> I'm keeping you both in my prayers
> 
> Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna- that little top is looking good!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I'll second that!


 :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a very wet Great Bend. It has been raining since the wee hours or the morning. It has been ages since I have been on. I have missed everyone. Life has been so hectic. The barn rebuild has started, slowly but started. I have missed so much. Thank you to those that have sent messages keeping me up in some of the news.
> 
> Today's coffee.
> 
> Healing thoughts and energy to those in need. Giant HUGS for everyone.


Lovely to have you back! :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Good afternoon, not been on for last few days,not felt to good so had some extra bed time,so hopefully back to normal
> Some great recipes Sam like the sound of old wives cake and the pork chops especially.Hope the boys did well in last tournie match
> 17 pages to work through plus some of last weeks TP,so its going to take some time to read it all.
> 
> Finished blocking 1st twisted teardrop shawl,second one just began.right back to reading tc all x


That is just stunning, Agnes! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Hello to everyone. I figured I should step out of the shadows and introduce myself. I have been a secret follower of the tea party since its beginning, just never joined in, don't know why.I feel like I know everyone from following the stories of your lives. Sam you are the supreme host, and love your recipes, have tried several of them. I love to cook. Right now I am in Florida for a few weeks and soon will be heading back to Pa. Has been very warm here 97 yesterday. Love the heat, hate the snow. Hope to chat more frequently and get to know everyone on a more personal level. Blessings to all, and prayers for those who are in need.


Glad you have joined in and look forward to getting to know you.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> This is a consult with the surgeon and and MRI to see what's up with the spots on his liver that they saw on the CT scan they did the last time...... more fact finding - but more progress too.


I am impressed that a thorough workup and discovery process is underway. This is exactly as it should be. I am praying that he will be able to readily handle the stress of the testing and that real results with a treatable diagnosis will be forthcoming. You are in my thoughts and prayers..have thought of you both all day.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Wonderful! That should be a big help with your shopping and it's pretty, too. :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I will keep her on my list for good things!!


Sorlenna said:


> I know it. I just try to encourage her, but we're both feeling down about it at the moment.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Sometimes the best medicine is just letting them be normal kids for a minute. I will keep little Bella and her family in my thoughts -I'll pass on the wishes to Alan and thanks!



pacer said:


> Let Alan know that we are thinking of him and praying for the best for both of you. I hope your hand heals quickly.
> 
> For those of you who have been following Faith and Bella's progress, Bella is currently on her way to her "last" hope for a specialist that deals with pediatric cases with her condition. She has to journey for 6-7 hours to get to this doctor. The doctors at our specialty hospitals in our state are not able to help her any further and she isn't even 2 years old yet. She will be 2 next month. She is adorable. I gave her a lady bug that puts out bubbles and she could not stop saying thank you. She just loved that bug so much. I gave her older brother a large styrofoam plane to fly and he was equally excited. Sometimes we all need to remember that even though there are so many challenges medically in this family, the kids really want to be able to just play. I try to remember to do something every once in a while that allows the kids to craft or play as well as providing meals for them.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Daralene, stay safe! If you're not on the bottom floor of the hotel, go down as far as you can if you're told to take shelter--ask if they have a basement guests will be able to go to if needed. I've seen two tornadoes in my lifetime and hope never to see another!
> 
> I've taken a shot of the newest project, another toddler sweater, as I wait for the new yarn for the Charlotte. I also need to dig into the stash and get something out for a shawl--I've wanted to make my BFF one forever and need to get started on it!
> 
> Off to enjoy the rain a bit!


How wonderful that you got some rain. We are on the first floor but there is basement. I think we are safe now. Still tornado watch but I'm not worried any more. If I hear any warning sirens, I will hunker down in the bathtub.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

machriste said:


> Love to you AZ and good thoughts and prayers go with you and Alan as you make your trek back to Mayo Aug.3
> 
> MC


 Thanks!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Thank you Shirley - we are all so lucky to be a part of this group!!


Designer1234 said:


> I will be thinking of you - and you will be in my Prayers.
> 
> love you and think about you a lot.
> Tell Alan he is surrounded by Prayers and good thoughts. so are you.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

So frightening and so very destructive. Keeping all involved in my thoughts -


flyty1n said:


> I just got the newest phone call update on the fires in our area. Thankfully, it is in the South Canyon area, quite south of me, but it is a terrible fire even though I was not one of those needing to evacuate. We had lightening and brief rain storm last night, and that started the fire. Helicopters and planes have been flying over all day, carrying buckets of water that they dip in Utah Lake and then drop over the fire. As I told Julie, it is rather like trying to put out a bonfire with a thimble. It didn't help that the temps were 104 today.
> Prayer warriors would be welcome that we can stop this fire. Sadly, it displaces the food for our deer and elk and smaller animals as well as making it so when the rains come, there is flooding.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Dear Marge-it was confirmed that Alan has ulcerative colitis involving the entire colon- and treatment is ongoing as are trips to Mayo in our quest to determine the best course of treatment. He has been taking Humira by injection since January and we have had some success - but the only "cure" is surgery so that is still a possibility. We will know more after our trip the first week in August. I'm glad you had a good trip shopping - your chicken salad sounds lovely!! - AZ


marlark said:


> Hi again. Back from the trip shopping. We ended up spending t he whole time at Targets. I got up early and made a chicen salad per request from my companions I added dates, pecans and pineapple with the mayonaise to bind and served with brown bread with raisins and bit of cream cheese. They said I'm the "queen of chicken salad" It is my go to travel-a-long dish.
> Sam- I was once treated for severe depression and numerous modalities were recommended. I was in the hosp. for 30 days.The things I found most helpful were tai chi and exercise,light therapy, and up tempo music like jazz or
> polkas. It is real hard to remain depressed during peppy polkas. I hope this may hope. They also encouraged me to
> do a lot of art therapy. It does help.
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> LOL.. not in a rocking chair she dont. :roll:


 :lol:


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

nice to see you Caren - glad the barn building has begun - We have missed you! luv-AZ


NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a very wet Great Bend. It has been raining since the wee hours or the morning. It has been ages since I have been on. I have missed everyone. Life has been so hectic. The barn rebuild has started, slowly but started. I have missed so much. Thank you to those that have sent messages keeping me up in some of the news.
> 
> Today's coffee.
> 
> Healing thoughts and energy to those in need. Giant HUGS for everyone.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Sorlenna...That toddler sweater is looking so pretty. Can't wait to see it completed. Toddler sweaters are nice since they are so small. So glad to hear that you are getting rain. We got a rain storm today as well. It dumped a lot of rain quick and then blew over. We could see the clouds moving quickly.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I have just be trying to take things as they come June - more of a pain in the a** than in the hand!!!


jknappva said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > Hope the hand feels better soon. I missed that you had a problem with the skin on your hand.
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

jknappva said:


> She's not the only one who is one of a kind. I think you are, too, so far as your art is concerned. There aren't many artists who are talented in so many areas. And all of it is so original!
> Junek


 :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Just beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!


agnescr said:


> Finished blocking 1st twisted teardrop shawl,second one just began.right back to reading tc all x


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> actually it is Phyllis's mouth I am more worried about - she thinks she can still tell me what to do - and I would have to smack her silly - dear god - I would so love to knock her for a loop - so I best leave it in the car. --- sam


Sam, that comment me laugh out loud!!! Sometimes we just feel like that don't we??!?!?


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Well welcome to the table!!! We are always so glad when someone new pipes up!!! We will be looking forward to getting to know you and I hope that you share some of your recipes with us and tell us more about yourself!!! Enjoy your sunshine and warm days and thanks for the prayers - seems like someone always needs them!!! AZ -


pearlone said:


> Hello to everyone. I figured I should step out of the shadows and introduce myself. I have been a secret follower of the tea party since its beginning, just never joined in, don't know why.I feel like I know everyone from following the stories of your lives. Sam you are the supreme host, and love your recipes, have tried several of them. I love to cook. Right now I am in Florida for a few weeks and soon will be heading back to Pa. Has been very warm here 97 yesterday. Love the heat, hate the snow. Hope to chat more frequently and get to know everyone on a more personal level. Blessings to all, and prayers for those who are in need.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> I have just be trying to take things as they come June - more of a pain in the a** than in the hand!!!


I really meant that you did NOT need added stress. I hope you knew what I meant!!
My prayers will be going with you and your DH when you travel to Mayo and go through the testing.
Junek


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Very nice Julie - that will hold quite a bit and keep it safe!! Mom had crocheted a water bottle carrier to hang on her's when she was using it. - Nice to have your hands free for pushing!!!


Lurker 2 said:


> What has been keeping me busy:
> 
> the shopping bag for my new stroller- nearly complete- just need to carry on crocheting the ties to hold it in place! But time to go back to bed for a bit- we are forecast for a mild frost- with a little sun perhaps- does not always happen with winter high pressure- sometimes it brings in the cloud!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Very nice Julie - that will hold quite a bit and keep it safe!! Mom had crocheted a water bottle carrier to hang on her's when she was using it. - Nice to have your hands free for pushing!!!


That is a good thought, Sandi- although my water bottle would fit in the basket, below! All part of the learning process! (Learning not to feel too old when using it too!)


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> actually it is Phyllis's mouth I am more worried about - she thinks she can still tell me what to do - and I would have to smack her silly - dear god - I would so love to knock her for a loop - so I best leave it in the car. --- sam


Oh, I feel like that with some people. I think we all do from time to time, but we don't want to have to bail our host out of jail! :XD:


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks Bonnie - it hasn't slowed me down too badly - but I probably should be more careful - it looked kind of red and puffy when Alan changed the bandage for me today - I see the nurse on Tues just for a check since we will be gone the next week. I don't think the stitches will come out until the 11th or 12th.


Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope your hand is better soon. What a pain to not be able to do as you wish


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Alan has been alone and "with the guys" 5 or 6 times - even took DD one year and he swore never to do that again - she was a trooper but he felt like he had to be watching her 24/7!!! Quite the adventure when you're 21!!!! She still swears it was the trip of a lifetime. I always stayed home and took care of business and the critters. We have talked about taking the trailer and going early spring - maybe that will still happen. Alan sold his last Harley 4 years ago and I don't know if we will have another one. He has had every motor style that Harley has made and built a few himself - the last one was an Ultra - it looked like the space ship Enterprise!!! I rode my own Sportster for years - but finally decided I would rather ride 2 up and be able to enjoy the scenery instead of dodging the cages!!! I'm hoping that we still have some fun in our future - so glad that you and DH still get to make trips like that - I think it keeps you young!!! luv- Sandi


Bonnie7591 said:


> Sounds like you had a fun trip, we took that route several years ago on the Harley, Deadwood is an interesting town, we spent a day there wondering around. DH wants to go to Sturgis once when the rally is on, some of his friends are planning to go next year but he says he won't take me, doesn't think its a place for women. Maybe he just wants to look at the " interestig" biker chicks, lol


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm with you Marge - I really need to get back to my "blue Angel" shawl - maybe after this next trip to Mayo.


marlark said:


> Oh Agnes: So beatiful. and so perfect I envy your talent. I always lose my place when I work with so many yos. Marlark


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh Marge that is just thoughtless on her part - and not good for the tree to trim it so hard at this time of year either. So sorry you won't have the shade when you need it most.


marlark said:


> While I as typing my saga the landlords gardener arrived and
> chopped every limb off of my 69 year old elm which provides protection from the afternoon heat from direct sun and breeze from 3:00 pm. on. Despite my feelings on the matter this year she did it in the midst of the hottest part of summer.MJW


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

It wasn't too bad when we were there--most of the partying was done at camp sites, etc. There was a whole line of bikes parked on the street in front of Wall Drugs and our DS wondered aloud whether they would all fall down domino style if he pushed the first one over--I quickly grabbed him (he was about 10 at the time) and pulled in quickly to the other side of me. I don't think he'd have made it out of that town alive if he had.

There were some females who had on leather tie front bra/shirts and had a can of beer tucked in the front of it--they were giving guys drinks from that position...we just kept saying - eyes in front--eyes in front.



AZ Sticks said:


> Alan has been alone and "with the guys" 5 or 6 times - even took DD one year and he swore never to do that again - she was a trooper but he felt like he had to be watching her 24/7!!! Quite the adventure when you're 21!!!! She still swears it was the trip of a lifetime. I always stayed home and took care of business and the critters. We have talked about taking the trailer and going early spring - maybe that will still happen. Alan sold his last Harley 4 years ago and I don't know if we will have another one. He has had every motor style that Harley has made and built a few himself - the last one was an Ultra - it looked like the space ship Enterprise!!! I rode my own Sportster for years - but finally decided I would rather ride 2 up and be able to enjoy the scenery instead of dodging the cages!!! I'm hoping that we still have some fun in our future - so glad that you and DH still get to make trips like that - I think it keeps you young!!! luv- Sandi


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

So he just took it upon himself to drastically cut a stately tree that didn't belong to him???? Oh I'd be looking for a new gardener and be looking for compensation!!!Now about the money mind you but about the lack of respect for that Ash.....


marlark said:


> I was too quick to judge. I called her sobbing and she told me she did not tell him to even trim it. marlark


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Well for goodness sake - check with the desk and see what their emergency plan is Sweetie - otherwise yes - in tub with the mattress on top of you. Be safe and check in when you can - we will be worried about you both. luv-AZ


Cashmeregma said:


> I can't believe our luck when traveling sometimes. There is a tornado headed SE, which is right toward the area where we are. I am not thrilled and do feel a little adrenaline, but thus far they are hoping it won't get to the city where we are and perhaps stop rotating before it gets here. Just turned the tv on so will learn more but it's path is headed this way. I always wanted to see a real tornado. Have seen them forming, but now I have changed my mind being stuck in a hotel room with no basement. Think the bathroom is the next best spot.
> 
> Yes, they just said in the bathtub under a mattress.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto


pacer said:


> Sorlenna...That toddler sweater is looking so pretty. Can't wait to see it completed. Toddler sweaters are nice since they are so small. So glad to hear that you are getting rain. We got a rain storm today as well. It dumped a lot of rain quick and then blew over. We could see the clouds moving quickly.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sorry I missed that you had surgery of some sort on your hand. Prayers for a quick healing for sure headed your way and upward. I hope your trip to Mayo will also be very productive for Alan.



AZ Sticks said:


> Thanks Bonnie - it hasn't slowed me down too badly - but I probably should be more careful - it looked kind of red and puffy when Alan changed the bandage for me today - I see the nurse on Tues just for a check since we will be gone the next week. I don't think the stitches will come out until the 11th or 12th.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

And I STILL haven't started mine!


AZ Sticks said:


> I'm with you Marge - I really need to get back to my "blue Angel" shawl - maybe after this next trip to Mayo.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Praying for your safety Cashmeregma......let us know when all is clear.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

happy anniversary kate - have a good day. ---- sam



KateB said:


> Up early and almost ready to head out to the rugby at the Games. It will take us longer than usual to get there as there is airport style security on the underground and that will no doubt cause queues. The weather has taken a turn for the worse and it's grey and raining! Oh well, I did complain about the heat and at least we know how to dress for this kind of weather. :roll:
> Thanks for all the good wishes for our anniversary, until I came on here Today I had forgotten about it! We don't go in for cards or presents for our anniversary between DH and I (don't know why, just never have) but we are going out for a meal tonight. Better go and get ready, have a good day everyone!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Keeping you and family in my heart Lin - I'm sorry about your DB being difficult - though I'm sure that you're not surprised.... deep breath!! luv-AZ


TNS said:


> Hi everyone! Just dropping in before I go back to the mainland for a few days - family problems on both sides! My dear FIL is going into hospital for the first treatment for his eye condition which involves injection into his eyeball so he and DMIL are rather concerned, and DH will be going in with him and waiting until the procedure is over. I am off to the farm to allow a survey to be done as DB is not being cooperative and turned the surveyor away when she arrived the first time. Wish me luck!
> Valerie, so sorry you've had a bad time recently, and hope that the last round of chemo goes well. No need to apologise for your absence, tho' we did miss you of course.
> And Sam, keep that 'black dog' depression under control if you can. I know what it's like when nothing seems to be worth doing, and hope that you soon see the sun shining through!
> Shirley, lovely photos and art work, yours too Nicho. I can hardly wait until we get to Canada next month!
> With all these KSPs going on ( well two of them) there's a real buzz in the air - so exciting, and lots of effort going into all the organising. It's great that there will be a Down Under one too, and good that Julie will be able to get to that. With much love to all, speak again soon. Lin


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Green sky is not good!!! Glad things are calming down.


Cashmeregma said:


> OK, for at least the next hour it is not here as they think it is weakening. The tornado watch will last till 9 pm because of many possibly forming. One already went past here and died out apparently. Good thing I didn't know about that. When I saw the green sky last night I knew it was a tornado sky.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I had this written and then I must have hit the wrong key - it even logged me out of the forum.

anyhow - today was a blast - sort of. six hours of doing not a lot but sitting in the car. the guys were warming up for the first game at noon - the black clouds rolled in and the deluge began - rain and wind - when it was finished they thought they could rake the field and it would dry faster and they could still get a couple of games played. 

they had just finished raking the fields - the wind was blowing and we were on an hour delay. we didn't even get through the delay before the dark clouds blew in again and this time the deluge was a mega shower that lasted about half an hour - and when it was over both fields were under water - so the day was cancelled - turn around and an hour drive home. 

I don't know why but I was really tired when I got home and took a nap. feel better now.

just had dinner with the folks - we had stopped on the way home at a road side stand and bought some fresh sweet corn - that and hamburgers done on the grill and fresh applesauce Phyllis made this week and we had dinner. now it is rainng here - a nice easy rain that I hope lasts all night - it would be a nice soaking rain if it lasts - we could use it.

so that was my day - ugh. we will make up the games Monday and Tuesday night leaving as soon as gary gets home - should be interesting trying to get two games in each night - the fields have no lights.

on the brighter side - I did finish a dishrag so as soon as I weave in the ends Heidi will have a new dishrag. --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh yes - you don't know how glad. lolol --- sam



jknappva said:


> I admire your constraint, Sam. Aren't you glad you don't have to listen to that mouth all the time!!?
> Junek


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Very cute!!! I'm looking forward to seeing the finished project.


Sorlenna said:


> Welcome to pearlone and Georgia Chicken--we're glad you decided to add your voices.
> 
> Betty, I'm so happy you got some quality time with your son and got to see your GS.
> 
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Thank you so much - I have a great deal of confidence in the Mayo process. It really is all about the patient and what is best for each individual.


flyty1n said:


> I am impressed that a thorough workup and discovery process is underway. This is exactly as it should be. I am praying that he will be able to readily handle the stress of the testing and that real results with a treatable diagnosis will be forthcoming. You are in my thoughts and prayers..have thought of you both all day.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the blue shawl is lovely agnes - just beautiful - how long did it take you to knit it? the bottom shawl is going to be smashing when it is finished - can't wait. --- sam



agnescr said:


> Good afternoon, not been on for last few days,not felt to good so had some extra bed time,so hopefully back to normal
> Some great recipes Sam like the sound of old wives cake and the pork chops especially.Hope the boys did well in last tournie match
> 17 pages to work through plus some of last weeks TP,so its going to take some time to read it all.
> 
> Finished blocking 1st twisted teardrop shawl,second one just began.right back to reading tc all x


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

gwen - what hear you of our Marianne? ---- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Treated myself to a much needed pedicure and haircut yesterday. More of a trim or shaping up on the hair. Monday will be having some vibrant color stripes added to the hair. Not the pale purple of awhile ago. .......LOL.....yep will post a picture when done....LOL


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

pearlone - how lovely you stopped by for a cuppa - it's much more fun than lurking don't you think? we hope to see a lot of you - we have your chair with your name on it ready for you - fresh tea ready to be poured - we'll be looking for you. --- sam



pearlone said:


> Hello to everyone. I figured I should step out of the shadows and introduce myself. I have been a secret follower of the tea party since its beginning, just never joined in, don't know why.I feel like I know everyone from following the stories of your lives. Sam you are the supreme host, and love your recipes, have tried several of them. I love to cook. Right now I am in Florida for a few weeks and soon will be heading back to Pa. Has been very warm here 97 yesterday. Love the heat, hate the snow. Hope to chat more frequently and get to know everyone on a more personal level. Blessings to all, and prayers for those who are in need.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well she over did things the other day but as she said she knows her limits now. She seems to be doing well. Hates just sitting around but is behaving herself and letting things heal. Still a BIG question as to whether or not she will make it to the KAP. 
Just heard from DH (Brantley) and DGS (Kaje). the traveled 12 miles hiking today....exhausted. Have aprox. 36 miles to go so don't expect them to finish until Friday. Here are some pictures from Friday when I met them at Neel's Gap. Sydney road up with me...he did not go on the hike.


thewren said:


> gwen - what hear you of our Marianne? ---- sam


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

AZ...Thinking of you and your DH. Hoping you can get more answers and help. This has been such a long journey of discovery. I know there is no cure for Crohn's but hope yo can get the answer to the spots on the liver and a way to keep the Crohn's under control. Big Hugs.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh I read what I knew you meant!!!! No worries Dear Friend!!!


jknappva said:


> I really meant that you did NOT need added stress. I hope you knew what I meant!!
> My prayers will be going with you and your DH when you travel to Mayo and go through the testing.
> Junek


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Well the nice part of hanging it from the handle is not having to bend down to get it!!!! I'm all about easy!!! And remember you will feel younger when you can be more independent - which is what this stroller will do for you!!!


Lurker 2 said:


> That is a good thought, Sandi- although my water bottle would fit in the basket, below! All part of the learning process! (Learning not to feel too old when using it too!)


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well she over did things the other day but as she said she knows her limits now. She seems to be doing well. Hates just sitting around but is behaving herself and letting things heal. Still a BIG question as to whether or not she will make it to the KAP.
> Just heard from DH (Brantley) and DGS (Kaje). the traveled 12 miles hiking today....exhausted. Have apron. 36 miles to go so don't expect them to finish until Friday. Here are some pictures from Friday when I met them at Neel's Gap. Sydney road up with me...he did not go on the hike.


Great seeing photos of the hikers and the route. Just beautiful.

Glad to hear Marianne is healing but not surprised she overdid things. I think it must be so hard for her to stop helping others to take are of herself. Get well wishes to her.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

The tornado watch is over. We did have a cloud front move over and I could see several areas where the clouds were swirling but nothing that came near touching down. I don't think anyone has been hurt north of here so that is good. I wonder if Aran lives near here?


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

My brother in law is from the Scranton area. Small world isn't it Gwenie.???

Just want to thank everyone for their kind words of welcome. At the moment I am not really working on any projects. I have a guest towel on the needles, but have been so busy with getting new house settled have put knitting aside. My hubby and I are snowbirds so spend half a year in Pa and other half in Florida. Heading back to Pa in about 2 weeks.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Well I suppose that is a perfectly reasonable line of questioning at 10 years old..... It does make me cringe a little though!!! And I'm sure there would have been some blue air.... but I don't think he would have been in any danger!!!!! They were all 10 at one time too!!!!!I love the "eyes in front" pretty tempting to take it all in !!! Alan never stayed at any of the campgrounds - he would rent a space for his tent in someone's yard - some of the folks had porta potties and outdoor showers in their yards - even sold breakfast burritos every morning!!! I think I am a little past sleeping on the ground... but you never know - I have been a tent camper since I was a small child!!!


RookieRetiree said:


> It wasn't too bad when we were there--most of the partying was done at camp sites, etc. There was a whole line of bikes parked on the street in front of Wall Drugs and our DS wondered aloud whether they would all fall down domino style if he pushed the first one over--I quickly grabbed him (he was about 10 at the time) and pulled in quickly to the other side of me. I don't think he'd have made it out of that town alive if he had.
> 
> There were some females who had on leather tie front bra/shirts and had a can of beer tucked in the front of it--they were giving guys drinks from that position...we just kept saying - eyes in front--eyes in front.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> Well for goodness sake - check with the desk and see what their emergency plan is Sweetie - otherwise yes - in tub with the mattress on top of you. Be safe and check in when you can - we will be worried about you both. luv-AZ


DH isn't here. He is giving a concert and I didn't go. I'm sure they have a basement there as it is an older home, but the watch is over now. We are all fine and I don't think anything touched down anywhere.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Ha! I am up to the lace border. I had a small Squamous Cell skin cancer on the back on my hand that he cut out - the incision runs from between my knuckles of my pointer and middle finger and heads straight back towards my wrist about 2 1/2 inches..... he did end up taking a big circle out so the stitches are pulled pretty tight..... so much for my years as a beach bunny!!! And my career as a hand model are over before they began!!!!!


Gweniepooh said:


> And I STILL haven't started mine!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

And thanks for the thoughts for Alan at Mayo - we are bound to get answers this trip!!!!


Gweniepooh said:


> Sorry I missed that you had surgery of some sort on your hand. Prayers for a quick healing for sure headed your way and upward. I hope your trip to Mayo will also be very productive for Alan.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

When young, we would travel there to visit my mom's family. Remember going to Harvey's Lake and swimming. My one aunt taught kindergarten in Dallas PA. My cousin (her son) and family still live in Dallas.



pearlone said:


> My brother in law is from the Scranton area. Small world.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh boy - that was a real test of patience for all of you - especially the boys... wish them luck from me for the rest of the games Sam - I've had a package sitting here that I need to finish up to send for them... I will try and get it off before we leave.... luv-AZ


thewren said:


> I had this written and then I must have hit the wrong key - it even logged me out of the forum.
> 
> anyhow - today was a blast - sort of. six hours of doing not a lot but sitting in the car. the guys were warming up for the first game at noon - the black clouds rolled in and the deluge began - rain and wind - when it was finished they thought they could rake the field and it would dry faster and they could still get a couple of games played.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOL....you are so funny. I glad that the dr. got it all out though. What an inconvenient spot too; we use our hands so much! Hey, we could become "scar" models! I have LOTS of those!!! think there might be a calling for that??? ROFL


AZ Sticks said:


> Ha! I am up to the lace border. I had a small Squamous Cell skin cancer on the back on my hand that he cut out - the incision runs from between my knuckles of my pointer and middle finger and heads straight back towards my wrist about 2 1/2 inches..... he did end up taking a big circle out so the stitches are pulled pretty tight..... so much for my years as a beach bunny!!! And my career as a hand model are over before they began!!!!!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Great pictures Gwen!!!! Alan just drools over Sydney!!!!!


Gweniepooh said:


> Well she over did things the other day but as she said she knows her limits now. She seems to be doing well. Hates just sitting around but is behaving herself and letting things heal. Still a BIG question as to whether or not she will make it to the KAP.
> Just heard from DH (Brantley) and DGS (Kaje). the traveled 12 miles hiking today....exhausted. Have apron. 36 miles to go so don't expect them to finish until Friday. Here are some pictures from Friday when I met them at Neel's Gap. Sydney road up with me...he did not go on the hike.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Well, the rains that Sam had have moved into our area. A good bit of thunder but the rains are gentle enough. 

Earlier, I had just finished processing 6 quarts of garlic dill pickle spears when my sister called from Illinois. We talked for several minutes when the power flickered and the phone/cable lines went out; tried to call her back on the cell phone and couldn't get through. She called me back and then the power went out again. It came back on and I started to cook the fish tacos we were having for supper when the storm got really furious and the power went out again. 

I reported the outage using the cell phone and put all the taco ingredients back in the fridge and decided to make cold cut sandwiches for Tim, Don and I since the others weren't interested in eating. Fortunately it was still light enough to see with only the one oil lamp on the table and I still had hot water in the water bath pot and hot dish water in the sink for clean up and rinsing the dishes.

Two and a half hours later the power came back on and we are still in business, electrically-speaking. The rain is much gentler now and may actually get a chance to soak into the ground. Cat fish tacos on the menu for Monday's dinner. Yea!!!!

SIL actually broke out in a cheer when I announced the menu for supper today. I know he was disappointed but since he has tomorrow off, he will be able to enjoy them fresh rather than warmed up when he normally gets home from work.

I had intended to get the rest of the smaller afghan all joined up before now, but Life got in the way. There only about 96 more squares to go for the other two full-sized ones. And then it will be late summer and the KAP will be just around the corner. 

Can't wait to see you all again. I believe that you will be so pleased to see the beauty you all have created.

Ohio Joy


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Well getting a new house settled is a big job - Plenty of time for knitting in your future!!! We're so glad to have you join us - you will love it here!!!!


pearlone said:


> My brother in law is from the Scranton area. Small world isn't it Gwenie.???
> 
> Just want to thank everyone for their kind words of welcome. At the moment I am not really working on any projects. I have a guest towel on the needles, but have been so busy with getting new house settled have put knitting aside. My hubby and I are snowbirds so spend half a year in Pa and other half in Florida. Heading back to Pa in about 2 weeks.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well you and Alan will just have to come visit once all the medical mess is taken care of. We have the room and wold love the company! Tell Alan that DH used to have a Norton 750. I used to love being the second rider; flipped off of a small honda (don't know what it was) when I attempted to be the driver...did nice damage to the body....MINE! Never had the desire to drive one since but did love riding with someone. DH & I used to dream of having a Gold Wing and riding all over the place. Because of my tatts he calls me his "biker mama"....HA!


AZ Sticks said:


> Great pictures Gwen!!!! Alan just drools over Sydney!!!!!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Scar Models!!!!! You are brilliant! I would be great at that!! LOL!!! Luv you Gwen!!


Gweniepooh said:


> LOL....you are so funny. I glad that the dr. got it all out though. What an inconvenient spot too; we use our hands so much! Hey, we could become "scar" models! I have LOTS of those!!! think there might be a calling for that??? ROFL


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Joy when you make fish tacos do you first fry the fish or broil them or what. I love the blacked fish tacos at a nearby restaurant here but they only serve them on Fridays.


jheiens said:


> Well, the rains that Sam had have moved into our area. A good bit of thunder but the rains are gentle enough.
> 
> Earlier, I had just finished processing 6 quarts of garlic dill pickle spears when my sister called from Illinois. We talked for several minutes when the power flickered and the phone/cable lines went out; tried to call her back on the cell phone and couldn't get through. She called me back and then the power went out again. It came back on and I started to cook the fish tacos we were having for supper when the storm got really furious and the power went out again.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Right back atcha Sandi!


AZ Sticks said:


> Scar Models!!!!! You are brilliant! I would be great at that!! LOL!!! Luv you Gwen!!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Wouldn't that be a dream come true to visit with you guys - You never know - I'm still hoping for some "globe trotting"!!! luv-AZ


Gweniepooh said:


> Well you and Alan will just have to come visit once all the medical mess is taken care of. We have the room and wold love the company! Tell Alan that DH used to have a Norton 750. I used to love being the second rider; flipped off of a small honda (don't know what it was) when I attempted to be the driver...did nice damage to the body....MINE! Never had the desire to drive one since but did love riding with someone. DH & I used to dream of having a Gold Wing and riding all over the place. Because of my tatts he calls me his "biker mama"....HA!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Alan says............ Ahh.... Norton's a very respectable bike and he would have loved to had one at some point!!! And Rookie - he says to tell you that lots of grown up boys wonder the same thing about the bikes falling like dominos on Main Street!!!!


Gweniepooh said:


> Well you and Alan will just have to come visit once all the medical mess is taken care of. We have the room and wold love the company! Tell Alan that DH used to have a Norton 750. I used to love being the second rider; flipped off of a small honda (don't know what it was) when I attempted to be the driver...did nice damage to the body....MINE! Never had the desire to drive one since but did love riding with someone. DH & I used to dream of having a Gold Wing and riding all over the place. Because of my tatts he calls me his "biker mama"....HA!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Heads up to KAP Class Teachers & Committee Chairpersons and those attending* I will do my very best to have an email sent to each of you by next weekend after registration ends letting you know who is on your cookout committee and who will be in your class.

For those registering to attend the KAP, I also will let you know which committee you are on per contributions to the cookout AND what classes you are in (remember there is a size limit on some classes) I also will let folks who have noted that they are bringing something for the goodie bags how many total will be attending so you can plan accordingly.

You know, when you say the KAP is in Oct. it sounds like a long time away but it really feels like it is coming up quick when you think only about 8-9 weeks and soooooo much to finish making/doing. AWK! Can not wait to get there!!! 
Love to all!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I have done them both ways Gwen and have even found a great breaded Tialapia that I have baked and made Fish Tacos with......I sprinkle them with a Cajun seasoning and they are really yummy..... cabbage, mayo with lime and hot sauce!!!!


Gweniepooh said:


> Joy when you make fish tacos do you first fry the fish or broil them or what. I love the blacked fish tacos at a nearby restaurant here but they only serve them on Fridays.


----------



## grandma sherry (Oct 30, 2012)

Its Sunday evening now and I have just finished reading last week's KTP. This has been a busy summer, time is flying by. I have enjoyed all the pictures, as usual. Sorry for the loss of Kaye's fur baby and Maryann's bird.
Glad the boys are having a good time with their baseball, Sam. Belated birthday wishes to Julie, Tim, Aran, and anyone else I have forgotten. Hopefully Jack's chemo will not cause problems and will improve his health. Sorlenna, I love the little boy cardigan and await the pattern to make it to Ravelry (does it go up to size 5?)
Finally finished the shawl for my DMIL, but forgot a picture before giving it to her - will try to get one of her wearing it. DH and I put down new kitchen floor this week, now to make mats and placemats. Also started afghan for DD#1 and SIL, she told me I hadn't made them one when they moved into their new house.
Now to start this week's KTP.
Sending prayers and wishes to those in need and (((HUGS))) to all.
Sherry


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

You are such a doll to do all this work - someone is going to have big shoes to fill next year.... Maybe there needs to be a KAP 2015 Committee....


Gweniepooh said:


> *Heads up to KAP Class Teachers & Committee Chairpersons and those attending* I will do my very best to have an email sent to each of you by next weekend after registration ends letting you know who is on your cookout committee and who will be in your class.
> 
> For those registering to attend the KAP, I also will let you know which committee you are on per contributions to the cookout AND what classes you are in (remember there is a size limit on some classes) I also will let folks who have noted that they are bringing something for the goodie bags how many total will be attending so you can plan accordingly.
> 
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

So very sweet of you to make sure DD#1 and SIL have a new afghan for the new house. Putting down a floor is a big job - what did you end up with???? Pictures??? We love home reno pics here too!!!! Thanks for the prayers and hugs and some back to you and yours!!! luv-AZ


grandma sherry said:


> Its Sunday evening now and I have just finished reading last week's KTP. This has been a busy summer, time is flying by. I have enjoyed all the pictures, as usual. Sorry for the loss of Kaye's fur baby and Maryann's bird.
> Glad the boys are having a good time with their baseball, Sam. Belated birthday wishes to Julie, Tim, Aran, and anyone else I have forgotten. Hopefully Jack's chemo will not cause problems and will improve his health. Sorlenna, I love the little boy cardigan and await the pattern to make it to Ravelry (does it go up to size 5?)
> Finally finished the shawl for my DMIL, but forgot a picture before giving it to her - will try to get one of her wearing it. DH and I put down new kitchen floor this week, now to make mats and placemats. Also started afghan for DD#1 and SIL, she told me I hadn't made them one when they moved into their new house.
> Now to start this week's KTP.
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

OK I am headed to the big chair - my hand is screaming for a break - ttyl - luv- AZ


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Thanks Shirley but it is strange I don't find lace knitting difficult but find knitting a sweater for myself hard going,I really don't like stockingstitch,even with the central panel and after more than 2 weeks I have not reached the armhole shaping yet :?


That is beautiful!! wonderful job. You are a knitting artist.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

okay I have finally caught up, phew. Lots of reading.

Another 8 hour day today and now I am done for 3 days. :thumbup: 

When I got done work there was a severe thunderstorm warning in effect and a possible tornado warning on. Yikes, had the rain, thunder and lightening but it seems to be over.

Welcome to the ktp family Pearlone and Georgia Chicken. 


Great photos from all once again.

Havent had anything on the needles for the last 2 0r 3 days so I brought my needles and some yarn and seeing as I was early to work I cast on another hat for the craft table. I am probably half done. Hopefully I will get it finished tomorrow and I can post it. Off I go as I am starving and going to spend time with my guys. Night everyone, ttyt.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well she over did things the other day but as she said she knows her limits now. She seems to be doing well. Hates just sitting around but is behaving herself and letting things heal. Still a BIG question as to whether or not she will make it to the KAP.
> Just heard from DH (Brantley) and DGS (Kaje). the traveled 12 miles hiking today....exhausted. Have aprox. 36 miles to go so don't expect them to finish until Friday. Here are some pictures from Friday when I met them at Neel's Gap. Sydney road up with me...he did not go on the hike.


Wonderful pictures of you and Brantley and daughter. That is also a beautiful Shepherd . He looks so intelligent.

You look great Gwen.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Gwen, I fry the fish pieces (cut into strips across the fillet and rolled in seasoned cornmeal) in a lightly oiled skillet. 

We serve them in a soft, flour tortilla with homemade slaw or fresh salsa (we like the fresh from Sam's Club which comes in the larger-sized jars), shredded cheese and/or chopped tomatoes and lettuce.

Ohio Joy

By the way, I made a lemon bundt cake with lemon glaze from scratch, at Susan's request, on Friday. Ben (SIL) had never tasted either and was quite surprised and pleased to have several pieces over the weekend. It was really good.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

~~~I have not kept up with everyone's postings....maybe later tonight. Just wanted to check in....we have gotten as far as Santa Rosa, NM. Not much to report on the way. We have decided we want to make another trip...with NO deadlines or appointments. There were several places we wanted to stop, but arrangements have been made, and we have deadlines and targets to meet. We missed the National Cowboy Museum...I would have liked to see that. Also, the National Quarter Horse Museum, and to stop at some Cherokee Arts & Crafts stores...on the next trip, for sure. This trip does have a different focus. Out first goal is Flagstaff, AZ. We'll get there tomorrow. That's the first baby we get to meet! Excited about that.

The scenery has been fairly....flat! Not my cup of tea. NM is getting into foothills and looking forward to more mountains soon.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You are making my mouth water....think I may have to make some this week. I'll see if I can get DD to eat some with me.


AZ Sticks said:


> I have done them both ways Gwen and have even found a great breaded Tialapia that I have baked and made Fish Tacos with......I sprinkle them with a Cajun seasoning and they are really yummy..... cabbage, mayo with lime and hot sauce!!!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I've had lots of help....the committee folks for the cookout food will handle all that....I really just set the activities and do the paper work to organize. The folks attending do everything else. After this one it will be up to others how they want to handle it.


AZ Sticks said:


> You are such a doll to do all this work - someone is going to have big shoes to fill next year.... Maybe there needs to be a KAP 2015 Committee....


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Here I am picking your brain....what do you season the cornmeal with? I really want to make these....maybe even tomorrow.


jheiens said:


> Gwen, I fry the fish pieces (cut into strips across the fillet and rolled in seasoned cornmeal) in a lightly oiled skillet.
> 
> We serve them in a soft, flour tortilla with homemade slaw or fresh salsa (we like the fresh from Sam's Club which comes in the larger-sized jars), shredded cheese and/or chopped tomatoes and lettuce.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Welcome to all the new people!

Hugs and prayer for all in need.

Happy Birthday, Anniversary to any that I missed.

Haven't posted since Friday. Getting more cleaned out ( I emptied off the couch again). Got the sewing machine out so I can sew 2 new tops (out of dresses I made years ago). The car is half packed for our trip to Lake Chelan next week. We leave on the 2nd and return on the 18th, but I will take my computer so I can try to keep up. The forest fires aren't out yet but hopefully no more will start and they won't block our route. I still have about 10 pages until I catch up so off to read.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well she over did things the other day but as she said she knows her limits now. She seems to be doing well. Hates just sitting around but is behaving herself and letting things heal. Still a BIG question as to whether or not she will make it to the KAP.
> Just heard from DH (Brantley) and DGS (Kaje). the traveled 12 miles hiking today....exhausted. Have aprox. 36 miles to go so don't expect them to finish until Friday. Here are some pictures from Friday when I met them at Neel's Gap. Sydney road up with me...he did not go on the hike.


Lovely to see you all- you are looking good Gwen- and that is before your make-over! Sydney is so handsome!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

When Hannah and I went to Gilbert, AZ we were stunned at how flat and nothing but fields upon fields in OK. In NM we were amazed at how the overpasses were decorated. Another thing that was interesting was all the different colors the soil was. Loved Flagstaff; stayed overnight there on the way out.


cmaliza said:


> ~~~I have not kept up with everyone's postings....maybe later tonight. Just wanted to check in....we have gotten as far as Santa Rosa, NM. Not much to report on the way. We have decided we want to make another trip...with NO deadlines or appointments. There were several places we wanted to stop, but arrangements have been made, and we have deadlines and targets to meet. We missed the National Cowboy Museum...I would have liked to see that. Also, the National Quarter Horse Museum, and to stop at some Cherokee Arts & Crafts stores...on the next trip, for sure. This trip does have a different focus. Out first goal is Flagstaff, AZ. We'll get there tomorrow. That's the first baby we get to meet! Excited about that.
> 
> The scenery has been fairly....flat! Not my cup of tea. NM is getting into foothills and looking forward to more mountains soon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Well the nice part of hanging it from the handle is not having to bend down to get it!!!! I'm all about easy!!! And remember you will feel younger when you can be more independent - which is what this stroller will do for you!!!


Which is another good thought- if the bag is full of groceries it would be a pain having to shift it to raise the seat to get the water bottle- I was thinking only of the journey out!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

thank you Julie. Hair a definite mess but it was sooooo hot. I can't believe I'm wearing it longer (not long though) in this heat. But then I'm in the AC most of the time. sydney is my handsome goofball.  I'm going to contact the vet tomorrow and see about getting him neutered this next week. He was 7 months old yesterday (Sat. for me). Just a big old goofy puppy.


Lurker 2 said:


> Lovely to see you all- you are looking good Gwen- and that is before your make-over! Sydney is so handsome!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I cooked a mixed berry pie (not homemade; store frozen) and think it has cooled enough for a nice slice. Be back in just a jiffy


BACK: Must be good...DD had already gotten a slice....Anyone want a bite? Mmmmmmmmm


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> thank you Julie. Hair a definite mess but it was sooooo hot. I can't believe I'm wearing it longer (not long though) in this heat. But then I'm in the AC most of the time. sydney is my handsome goofball. I'm going to contact the vet tomorrow and see about getting him neutered this next week. He was 7 months old yesterday (Sat. for me). Just a big old goofy puppy.


That should calm him down a little- at 7 months those hormones would be starting to rage!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You are so right there Julie. Just one raging teenage dog....wants to eat everything and anything....caught him with my nice woven basket I bought in New Mexico....has nice frayed/chewed edges now....bad dog! LOL If it is within his reach he will get it. Even though I put my shoes/boots in a cubby style shoe holder he gets them out. Lost another pair of sandals last week to his chewing nature. Currently can't find my good flip flops; took an ostrich skin boot (only one mind you) from him for the umpteenth time just a bit ago. I'm wondering if I hang a curtain over the front of the cubbies if it would deter him. Goofball puppy/dog.....do love him to pieces though.


Lurker 2 said:


> That should calm him down a little- at 7 months those hormones would be starting to rage!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> You are so right there Julie. Just one raging teenage dog....wants to eat everything and anything....caught him with my nice woven basket I bought in New Mexico....has nice frayed/chewed edges now....bad dog! LOL If it is within his reach he will get it. Even though I put my shoes/boots in a cubby style shoe holder he gets them out. Lost another pair of sandals last week to his chewing nature. Currently can't find my good flip flops; took an ostrich skin boot (only one mind you) from him for the umpteenth time just a bit ago. I'm wondering if I hang a curtain over the front of the cubbies if it would deter him. Goofball puppy/dog.....do love him to pieces though.


We got through that one very easily with Ringo- I had expected trouble- but mostly he listened! You would not be without that big goofball!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just realized how late it is; was up way too late last night. I'm going to bed. Will chat with everyone tomorrow. Hugs , peace & love to all. Traveling mercies to those on the move and prayers will be lifted for those in need....well that covers us all doesn't it.....So glad to have found this "family". {{{{{HUGS}}}}}


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Just wanted to check in....we have gotten as far as Santa Rosa, NM.
> 
> The scenery has been fairly....flat! Not my cup of tea. NM is getting into foothills and looking forward to more mountains soon.


And you shall see them soon! Wave when you pass through Albuquerque.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm finally caught up! I didn't continue to read as I planned to. Instead Glenn and I went outside with the clippers and I cut his hair and then shaved mine a little closer. About a month ago I shaved it with a #4 blade (1/2 inch) on top and #3( 3/8 inch) on the sides. Tonight I used the #3 blade all over. By the time school starts it should be close to what I cut off tonight. Now I need to hit the shower and get all this itchy hair off me. See you all tomorrow!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well I am here- now to get orgnaised to go out to my second Monday knitting group. And should be able to visit properly this evening.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Good morning all from a sunny Henley on Thames. Haven't had time to post much lately - life got in the way. Had two days out last week to Highclere Castle (Downton Abbey) and on Saturday took two DGDs to the Warner Bros studios to see the behind scenes of making the Harry Potter movies. A fabulous tour, well worth it for any Harry Potter fans. Now here I am on dog/chicken/house sitting duties again. All present and correct so far! DD and family left on Saturday for Scotland. Last night they went to watch rugby sevens at the Commonwealth games. I know Kate was there too. Hope you enjoyed it Kate. 
Thank you for another great start Sam with a zillion more recipes. When I'll ever get to making them all I don't know but the recipe file is growing fast!
Shirley - good to hear yours and Pats tests are coming back OK. Only one more to go for you if I remember correctly. I'm sure there is nothing serious going on or they would have contacted you by now. 
There were lots of other posts I should be commenting on but there are too many to remember. Lovely photos of everyone's travels/pets/families. I love to see them all. 
Caren - it's good to have morning coffee with you again. We do miss you, but appreciate all that is going on in your life is very time consuming.
Valerie - good to hear from you again. I'm sorry the last chemo treatment was harder. I hope the infection is clearing up now and you are beginning to feel a bit better.
Welcome to all the newcomers that are arriving. (note to Sam - you'll soon need a bigger table)!
I will go back and catch up again. Having an easy day today so lots of time for knitting/reading in the sunshine. Talk later. x


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a very wet Great Bend. It has been raining since the wee hours or the morning. It has been ages since I have been on. I have missed everyone. Life has been so hectic. The barn rebuild has started, slowly but started. I have missed so much. Thank you to those that have sent messages keeping me up in some of the news.
> 
> Today's coffee.
> 
> Healing thoughts and energy to those in need. Giant HUGS for everyone.


Dont forget to relax a little bit and take care of you. HUGS


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

agnescr said:


> Good afternoon, not been on for last few days,not felt to good so had some extra bed time,so hopefully back to normal
> Some great recipes Sam like the sound of old wives cake and the pork chops especially.Hope the boys did well in last tournie match
> 17 pages to work through plus some of last weeks TP,so its going to take some time to read it all.
> 
> Finished blocking 1st twisted teardrop shawl,second one just began.right back to reading tc all x


Beautiful work as always.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> And welcome from the cold, far South!


Re.... Pearlone.... and welcome from down under.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

TNS said:


> Hi everyone! Just dropping in before I go back to the mainland for a few days - family problems on both sides! My dear FIL is going into hospital for the first treatment for his eye condition which involves injection into his eyeball so he and DMIL are rather concerned, and DH will be going in with him and waiting until the procedure is over. I am off to the farm to allow a survey to be done as DB is not being cooperative and turned the surveyor away when she arrived the first time. Wish me luck!
> 
> With all these KSPs going on ( well two of them) there's a real buzz in the air - so exciting, and lots of effort going into all the organising. It's great that there will be a Down Under one too, and good that Julie will be able to get to that. With much love to all, speak again soon. Lin


Hope you manage to get all the problems sorted out on the mainland. An injection into the eyeball sounds like torture to me but I guess It's not as bad as it sounds, at least I hope not!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> What has been keeping me busy:
> 
> the shopping bag for my new stroller- nearly complete- just need to carry on crocheting the ties to hold it in place! But time to go back to bed for a bit- we are forecast for a mild frost- with a little sun perhaps- does not always happen with winter high pressure- sometimes it brings in the cloud!


Well, arent you clever? Great job.  Your stroller looks the same as my moms. I hope you got some sunshine.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

agnescr said:


> Thanks Shirley but it is strange I don't find lace knitting difficult but find knitting a sweater for myself hard going,I really don't like stockingstitch,even with the central panel and after more than 2 weeks I have not reached the armhole shaping yet :?


Agnes - your shawl is exquisite but the sweater is gorgeous too! Don't do yourself down! You are a superb knitter whatever you are making.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Matthew wants to share a picture in process. I like the progress he is making on it. This is a real treat as he doesn't usually share pictures in process.


They look great- and especially so as they aren't finished. He sure does have a great gift.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well, arent you clever? Great job.  Your stroller looks the same as my moms. I hope you got some sunshine.


It was sunny but I was still cold! did not feel like going out much- but in the morning I will go out to spend my money- I need food- things are running out! And I am running out of ideas of what to do with simple ingredients- could do with twice as much for the food budget- but I've got to pay extra this week for the Telephone Bill.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

nicho said:


> It is a very wet and miserable day in Sydney but I am not complaining as we desperately need the rain. It is not too cold either - about 17C in the house now and they are predicting temperatures of 22 and 23 for next week. That sounds like spring! And we should be experiencing our coldest temps in August! Again, I am not complaining as I love those temperatures.
> 
> Denise


Wheras we are starting to think that the weather will start to warm up soon- which while lovely for now means summer is on the way! We have had our two coldest months (July being the coldest). 
Lovely photos again.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Had a lovely weekend- though one nephew didn't make it. They were due in early morning from Bali but Adelaide airport was closed becuase of fog so they got sent to Melbourne and didn't arrive until lunch time and had other things they needed to do as well.
Came back exhausted but I expected that.
Did have a minor problem in our cabin- the septic system decided to stop working- and when I flushed the toilet the contents came up through the shower drain. So we stopped using the septic after that. Fortunatlly we were using 3 cabins and so could go into other ones- and this didn't happen until the second night so skipping showers was an option for most of us.
But we really did enjoy ourselves.
I was knitting and my 5yo Great nephew wanted to know what I was knitting, when I told him a hat he wanted to know if I would knit him one. As I had just about finished knitting the red part and I had yarn I started him one. He kept asking me if I ws finshed yet! No idea at all that it tokes time to knit a hat. Had no pattern (the one I was doing was not a normal hat and was uselss as a guide). Of course I had no idea how many stitches were needed or the decreasing needed. So I designed one from scratch with shaping totally different from that I had done in any others. But I did a k2p2 rib so it stretched and size wasn't important- but that meant that shaping would be an issue. So I solved it- and it worked! While I have a photo I don't know if his father posts photos of him online so I won't post it. But His 4yo cousin wants one now so I will make a few minor adjusments to the first and it should work well. The first one looked fine but can be improved a little I think-and in the round! I didn't have a circular with me so needed to do it flat.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Darowil, sounds as though you solved the problems OK, and you not an arithmetician!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> It looks like the tornado is staying north of here, good for us but that doesn't help all those people. Right now they hare having those towns go to their shelter, basement, or best room they have. First it weakened since I posted but they came on again and said it strengthened. Think they have to take the precautions in case it does touch down, but pray it doesn't.
> 
> TNS...I know someone on here whose mother gets shots in the eyes routinely and she told me it is ok. I thought it would be awful, but she said no, so hope it goes well. It still sounds horrible to me. Hope all goes well.


My mum had injections in her eye for a few years due to macular degeneration. She always says that the worst bit is the cagey thingy that holds the eye open.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here I am picking your brain....what do you season the cornmeal with? I really want to make these....maybe even tomorrow.


Gwen, I use whatever sounds like it will taste good: salt, pepper, cumin, chili powder, oregano, garlic--any or all of them as I think that they might taste with the slaw/lettuce-tomato topping. OR just use salt and pepper and go with the fresh salsa and lettuce from Sam's Club.

Tim doesn't care for slaw but will eat the lettuce/tomato combo with salsa or some of the banana peppers I put up the last time we had them in the garden. We added chopped garlic to that batch and they are really good but not super-hot.

Of course, we have shredded cheese and sour cream, if wanted. Sliced black olives might be tasty also.

Ohio Joy


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Darowil, sounds as though you solved the problems OK, and you not an arithmetician!


Well I simply decreased once each row so I moved from double to single rib by one stitch each row- then looked like it would be too long so started decreasing twice each row till came to end and then a couple of rows k2 tog across.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well I simply decreased once each row so I moved from double to single rib by one stitch each row- then looked like it would be too long so started decreasing twice each row till came to end and then a couple of rows k2 tog across.


I usually decrease every 10th stitch and follow that on alternate rows (every 9th, then every 8th and so on) find it works well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I usually decrease every 10th stitch and follow that on alternate rows (every 9th, then every 8th and so on) find it works well.


But I hadn't worked out the correct number to start with- and it doesn't work well with a k2p2 rib either. So tried this and liked the look of the two ribs twisting together- and think my planned change might show this more- I will put the next one on a head I can post!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> just consider it extra protein. --- sam --- a twofer


I almost posted the same response to the worm in the corn!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> :shock: WOW One of the football teams I sort of follow has just won a second week away from home - go North Queensoand Cowboys.
> 
> On that happy note, I have just had the week from hell. Last Monday, we had our quarterly property management inspection (a part of renting that I dislike). Two hours after the agent rep left, manager of rental company called. She had just gotten a call from a sales agent to tell jer that they had a sales listing for this house. As you can understand, until today, it has been stress central. This was due to uncertainty of not knowing if we would _ have _ to move. We don't have to move and I did not give into my stress and asault DSF because of tye stress he was spreading around. Moving out to a place of my own is not an option, financially.


What a relief to not need to move. And well done on not giving in to the stress. Not something I do well.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Welcome to pearlone and Georgia Chicken--we're glad you decided to add your voices.
> 
> Betty, I'm so happy you got some quality time with your son and got to see your GS.
> 
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

As I've just realised that it is 9.30 I will shut down. I might even go straight to bed and read- noone to keep awake for a few nights so can read as long as zi want (do read the iPad once DAvid turns out the light but not the same!)


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is a good thought, Sandi- although my water bottle would fit in the basket, below! All part of the learning process! (Learning not to feel too old when using it too!)


Old, Shmold!!! If it keeps you safe, I'm thankful you have it. 
But then I AM old so I don't have that worry any longer.
I'm just thankful you have the stroller and made yourself the bag to make life easier!!
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> oh yes - you don't know how glad. lolol --- sam


Oh, I have a very good idea, Sam. I've had experience with people like that. And my sisters MIL is one of them. But my sister has gotten really good at tuning her out!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well she over did things the other day but as she said she knows her limits now. She seems to be doing well. Hates just sitting around but is behaving herself and letting things heal. Still a BIG question as to whether or not she will make it to the KAP.
> Just heard from DH (Brantley) and DGS (Kaje). the traveled 12 miles hiking today....exhausted. Have aprox. 36 miles to go so don't expect them to finish until Friday. Here are some pictures from Friday when I met them at Neel's Gap. Sydney road up with me...he did not go on the hike.


Absolutely love the family pictures. I can't believe you have grandchildren as old as Kaje!
I know Sydney was a lot of company.
junek


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well she over did things the other day but as she said she knows her limits now. She seems to be doing well. Hates just sitting around but is behaving herself and letting things heal. Still a BIG question as to whether or not she will make it to the KAP.
> Just heard from DH (Brantley) and DGS (Kaje). the traveled 12 miles hiking today....exhausted. Have aprox. 36 miles to go so don't expect them to finish until Friday. Here are some pictures from Friday when I met them at Neel's Gap. Sydney road up with me...he did not go on the hike.


Lovely photos Gwen and boy is that puppy getting big! :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Oh I read what I knew you meant!!!! No worries Dear Friend!!!


I kinda thought you knew I wouldn't want more stress for you. 
Alan's problems have lingered way too long. I hope he can find a lot of relief after seeing the specialists at Mayo.
Junek


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> DH isn't here. He is giving a concert and I didn't go. I'm sure they have a basement there as it is an older home, but the watch is over now. We are all fine and I don't think anything touched down anywhere.


 :thumbup: Good to hear.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Ha! I am up to the lace border. I had a small Squamous Cell skin cancer on the back on my hand that he cut out - the incision runs from between my knuckles of my pointer and middle finger and heads straight back towards my wrist about 2 1/2 inches..... he did end up taking a big circle out so the stitches are pulled pretty tight..... so much for my years as a beach bunny!!! And my career as a hand model are over before they began!!!!!


I'm so thankful it was caught early. Skin cancer can be so insidious! I'm very conscious of anything unusual on my skin (and at my age, there seems to be a lot LOL!!) because I was in the sun so much as a teen and even as an adult taking care of a large garden. Long before sun screen came on the scene!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Well, the rains that Sam had have moved into our area. A good bit of thunder but the rains are gentle enough.
> 
> Earlier, I had just finished processing 6 quarts of garlic dill pickle spears when my sister called from Illinois. We talked for several minutes when the power flickered and the phone/cable lines went out; tried to call her back on the cell phone and couldn't get through. She called me back and then the power went out again. It came back on and I started to cook the fish tacos we were having for supper when the storm got really furious and the power went out again.
> 
> ...


Glad the outages didn't cause anyone to go hungry. We're so lucky here. Our electricity very seldom goes out. Usually during a bad tropical storm that's the aftermath of a hurricane. The last one a couple of years ago only lasted about 10 hours and part of that was very early morning. I think almost all the lines in the city are underground so unless a transformer is hit or messed up, we do pretty well.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I have not kept up with everyone's postings....maybe later tonight. Just wanted to check in....we have gotten as far as Santa Rosa, NM. Not much to report on the way. We have decided we want to make another trip...with NO deadlines or appointments. There were several places we wanted to stop, but arrangements have been made, and we have deadlines and targets to meet. We missed the National Cowboy Museum...I would have liked to see that. Also, the National Quarter Horse Museum, and to stop at some Cherokee Arts & Crafts stores...on the next trip, for sure. This trip does have a different focus. Out first goal is Flagstaff, AZ. We'll get there tomorrow. That's the first baby we get to meet! Excited about that.
> 
> The scenery has been fairly....flat! Not my cup of tea. NM is getting into foothills and looking forward to more mountains soon.


It sounds like a wonderful cross-country trip even with deadlines. You get to see so much of the country.
And it's wonderful to finally see your lovely face!!
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I cooked a mixed berry pie (not homemade; store frozen) and think it has cooled enough for a nice slice. Be back in just a jiffy
> 
> BACK: Must be good...DD had already gotten a slice....Anyone want a bite? Mmmmmmmmm


That is just plain mean, Gwen!! Now my mouth is watering for a piece of any kind of pie!!! And it's not even 9 am!!
Junek


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

jknappva said:


> That is just plain mean, Gwen!! Now my mouth is watering for a piece of any kind of pie!!! And it's not even 9 am!!
> Junek


Oh, I would so second that! Just pure torture-- I love mixed berry anything. Sam's used to have a mixed berry shake and I would always get one since I had to drive home into the afternoon sun (you know, any excuse--).


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Car is mostly packed, maps are marked, knitting is organized & ready to go, just have to make the sandwiches in the morning, and pack the food, and load ourselves in the car. Westward bound!
> I'll try to keep up...somewhat....no promises!
> Carol il/oh


Have a great and safe trip.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> Ha! I am up to the lace border. I had a small Squamous Cell skin cancer on the back on my hand that he cut out - the incision runs from between my knuckles of my pointer and middle finger and heads straight back towards my wrist about 2 1/2 inches..... he did end up taking a big circle out so the stitches are pulled pretty tight..... so much for my years as a beach bunny!!! And my career as a hand model are over before they began!!!!!


I just saw this AZ. So glad they got it and sounds like they made sure they got it all. Must be sore. Here's to total healing so you can resume knitting and of course everything else you do. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> When Hannah and I went to Gilbert, AZ we were stunned at how flat and nothing but fields upon fields in OK. In NM we were amazed at how the overpasses were decorated. Another thing that was interesting was all the different colors the soil was. Loved Flagstaff; stayed overnight there on the way out.


~~~The changes in the land are interesting. Texas was REALLY flast....and desolate. Few trees. We wondered why there weren't more trees....they can grow there. We saw some. Every now and then a house in the middle of HUGE stretches of land "empty" land. Not where I would choose to live. Each to his own, I guess. I'd miss the noise of other folks.
Tomorrow we are going to "Bearizona" in Flagstaff. Should be interesting. A drive-through animal park. Hope it is not too commercial. We have to stay in the car, with windows up. Will let you know!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

AZ, I'm trying to go back a little and see all that I have missed and I noticed a post where I said to you, "yo" instead of you. Hope you got a laugh out of it. I'm really not into talking like that. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Think I'll have to see if I can adjust the chair higher in this motel. It is fine for me but too low for the computer.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> And you shall see them soon! Wave when you pass through Albuquerque.


~~~Will certainly do so! :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

cmaliza wrote:
~~~I have not kept up with everyone's postings....maybe later tonight. Just wanted to check in....we have gotten as far as Santa Rosa, NM. Not much to report on the way. We have decided we want to make another trip...with NO deadlines or appointments. There were several places we wanted to stop, but arrangements have been made, and we have deadlines and targets to meet. We missed the National Cowboy Museum...I would have liked to see that. Also, the National Quarter Horse Museum, and to stop at some Cherokee Arts & Crafts stores...on the next trip, for sure. This trip does have a different focus. Out first goal is Flagstaff, AZ. We'll get there tomorrow. That's the first baby we get to meet! Excited about that.

The scenery has been fairly....flat! Not my cup of tea. NM is getting into foothills and looking forward to more mountains soon.
_______________________________________
You have covered a lot of territory. Yes, what a shame you have deadlines and couldn't stop. I have a niece in Flagstaff and she loves it there. Hope the drive home will be with less deadline. It seems almost every vacation I get is to do with work so really always deadlines and I can certainly identify. Can't wait to hear more about the trip. Safe driving.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: Good to hear.


Thanks sugar...I did have a rush of adrenaline when they were on tv telling people to find a place to hide and the path of the tornado they had drawn looked like it was headed for here. I was alone at the time and there was no way I could get a king-sized mattress into that little bathroom. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: When we went to eat and I said to the waitress the danger was over here, she still sounded concerned. By then I wasn't as concerned as it had weakened and was heading more east, however I was still concerned for the people in its path if it strengthened. It wasn't a warning, they actually had a funnel. I'm wondering if they have sirens that would go off to warn people too as not everyone is watching television? We have tornadoes where I live and a little damage but not the big ones like in other places. Not sure how bad they get here.

Sam, I was probably about 1 1/2 hours SE of you when you were at the game getting rained out.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~The changes in the land are interesting. Texas was REALLY flast....and desolate. Few trees. We wondered why there weren't more trees....they can grow there. We saw some. Every now and then a house in the middle of HUGE stretches of land "empty" land. Not where I would choose to live. Each to his own, I guess. I'd miss the noise of other folks.
> Tomorrow we are going to "Bearizona" in Flagstaff. Should be interesting. A drive-through animal park. Hope it is not too commercial. We have to stay in the car, with windows up. Will let you know!


Flat I can handle, but I have to say (and no offense meant to any Texans!) that east Texas is one of my least favorite places. That desolate feeling unsettles me.

I'm really curious about Bearizona--every time we drive that way, I want to go (and I want to take DD), but have yet to make it there.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Oh, I would so second that! Just pure torture-- I love mixed berry anything. Sam's used to have a mixed berry shake and I would always get one since I had to drive home into the afternoon sun (you know, any excuse--).


We used to pick buckets of different berries over the summer, and when I could make jam, I'd sometimes throw them together and YUM. I used to get those big bags of mixed berries at Costco and they are wonderful for all sorts of things.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Old, Shmold!!! If it keeps you safe, I'm thankful you have it.
> But then I AM old so I don't have that worry any longer.
> I'm just thankful you have the stroller and made yourself the bag to make life easier!!
> Hugs,
> Junek


I don't FEEL old- just getting creaky and sore- I am always surprised to see how wrinkly I am! But I have always thought of walking aids for the geriatric- my mistake I guess.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Tornado sightings and alarms can be very disturbing. I remember being at work when one came through and we all huddled to the basement of the office complex - so there were about 300 of us in the basement among the heating ducts, etc. We stayed there almost an hour--man, that's a long time! Don't remember how we got the "all clear" signal--but the head of our company security was right there with us so he probably had an emergency radio.

When we were travelling home from DD#1's near Bloomington, IL a couple of weeks ago, a flash flood alarm came on over Bluetooth from DH's iPhone through the radio. That was scary, too--not sure what to do in a case like that--other than keep driving until we saw water!

Glad you're safe and sound and that DH's concerts are going well.



Cashmeregma said:


> Thanks sugar...I did have a rush of adrenaline when they were on tv telling people to find a place to hide and the path of the tornado they had drawn looked like it was headed for here. I was alone at the time and there was no way I could get a king-sized mattress into that little bathroom. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: When we went to eat and I said to the waitress the danger was over here, she still sounded concerned. By then I wasn't as concerned as it had weakened and was heading more east, however I was still concerned for the people in its path if it strengthened. It wasn't a warning, they actually had a funnel. I'm wondering if they have sirens that would go off to warn people too as not everyone is watching television? We have tornadoes where I live and a little damage but not the big ones like in other places. Not sure how bad they get here.
> 
> Sam, I was probably about 1 1/2 hours SE of you when you were at the game getting rained out.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Thought I'd post a couple pics from our trip to Mount Rushmore.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

10:45am here and I am finally caught up. Got to go and get something to eat for Gage and I. Check in later.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I also know all about tension headache/knots in neck and shoulder. I have a neighbour that is qualified to do massage and he is good for relief. Its horrid knowing the cause and not being able to fix it. HUGS . Stress is NOT a good thing... as i guess we all know.


I used to date a nurse who had studied massage therapy, and he could work magic on those knots in my shoulders--I don't know how he did it, but after a couple of minutes of the massage, I could just feel them "turn loose." I wish that was something I could learn to do myself!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Since my DD is hobbling around on crutches and walkers and using a wheelchair now around the house so she can do more things for herself, I wouldn't consider these as for the geriatric set---at least, she'd be sure to correct me if I said so to her.



Lurker 2 said:


> I don't FEEL old- just getting creaky and sore- I am always surprised to see how wrinkly I am! But I have always thought of walking aids for the geriatric- my mistake I guess.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It was sunny but I was still cold! did not feel like going out much- but in the morning I will go out to spend my money- I need food- things are running out! And I am running out of ideas of what to do with simple ingredients- could do with twice as much for the food budget- but I've got to pay extra this week for the Telephone Bill.


I hate that budgeting is always a trial for you (but I relate too well!). It's one reason I really miss the garden; we so love our fresh veggies, but so much has to be imported here and that raises the costs.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Since my DD is hobbling around on crutches and walkers and using a wheelchair now around the house so she can do more things for herself, I wouldn't consider these as for the geriatric set---at least, she'd be sure to correct me if I said so to her.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Great photos Margaret....it is an especially good one of you! Might want to make it your avatar....


darowil said:


> Had a lovely weekend- though one nephew didn't make it. They were due in early morning from Bali but Adelaide airport was closed becuase of fog so they got sent to Melbourne and didn't arrive until lunch time and had other things they needed to do as well.
> Came back exhausted but I expected that.
> Did have a minor problem in our cabin- the septic system decided to stop working- and when I flushed the toilet the contents came up through the shower drain. So we stopped using the septic after that. Fortunatlly we were using 3 cabins and so could go into other ones- and this didn't happen until the second night so skipping showers was an option for most of us.
> But we really did enjoy ourselves.
> I was knitting and my 5yo Great nephew wanted to know what I was knitting, when I told him a hat he wanted to know if I would knit him one. As I had just about finished knitting the red part and I had yarn I started him one. He kept asking me if I ws finshed yet! No idea at all that it tokes time to knit a hat. Had no pattern (the one I was doing was not a normal hat and was uselss as a guide). Of course I had no idea how many stitches were needed or the decreasing needed. So I designed one from scratch with shaping totally different from that I had done in any others. But I did a k2p2 rib so it stretched and size wasn't important- but that meant that shaping would be an issue. So I solved it- and it worked! While I have a photo I don't know if his father posts photos of him online so I won't post it. But His 4yo cousin wants one now so I will make a few minor adjusments to the first and it should work well. The first one looked fine but can be improved a little I think-and in the round! I didn't have a circular with me so needed to do it flat.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Grandkids are 17, 14, 13, 10, 8.....DDmom started early but blessed....all the same father.

Sydney was so excited to see Hannah; wouldn't leave her side....peed on her leg in excitement...he is so glad she is home. Speaking of Sydney he goes tomorrow to be neutered.



jknappva said:


> Absolutely love the family pictures. I can't believe you have grandchildren as old as Kaje!
> I know Sydney was a lot of company.
> junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I hate that budgeting is always a trial for you (but I relate too well!). It's one reason I really miss the garden; we so love our fresh veggies, but so much has to be imported here and that raises the costs.


It has been particularly bad here since our right wing government increased the goods and services tax, including on all food types- but I have just been doing my forward budget after the rent goes up- it is going to make life VERY VERY difficult. The other thing that tipped the balance was when the new teeth cost so much per two weeks- that won't be out of the way till 2016. I am having a major problem finding sources of protein that I can afford- that is why I have started making my own pasta, as well as my bread- and that way I can at least control additives.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I used to date a nurse who had studied massage therapy, and he could work magic on those knots in my shoulders--I don't know how he did it, but after a couple of minutes of the massage, I could just feel them "turn loose." I wish that was something I could learn to do myself!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Grandkids are 17, 14, 13, 10, 8.....DDmom started early but blessed....all the same father.
> 
> Sydney was so excited to see Hannah; wouldn't leave her side....peed on her leg in excitement...he is so glad she is home. Speaking of Sydney he goes tomorrow to be neutered.


ooops. What a goofy fellow!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

jknappva said:


> That is just plain mean, Gwen!! Now my mouth is watering for a piece of any kind of pie!!! And it's not even 9 am!!
> Junek


   :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thought I'd post a couple pics from our trip to Mount Rushmore.


Always good to see where you have been!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It has been particularly bad here since our right wing government increased the goods and services tax, including on all food types- but I have just been doing my forward budget after the rent goes up- it is going to make life VERY VERY difficult. The other thing that tipped the balance was when the new teeth cost so much per two weeks- that won't be out of the way till 2016. I am having a major problem finding sources of protein that I can afford- that is why I have started making my own pasta, as well as my bread- and that way I can at least control additives.


If my rent went up, I would have to find a way to move! It does get frustrating, for sure. I do plan on trying to grow some herbs and things like garlic but have to make a space and figure out how to keep them from getting too hot.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thought I'd post a couple pics from our trip to Mount Rushmore.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Ii take it that is niece....a real cute teen.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gwen, I'm sure Sydney's operation will go fine--and we shall see if he settles down afterward! I did find that it quieted the Boys after they were neutered, but then they are cats. :mrgreen:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> If my rent went up, I would have to find a way to move! It does get frustrating, for sure. I do plan on trying to grow some herbs and things like garlic but have to make a space and figure out how to keep them from getting too hot.


That is quite an issue in your part of the world- that and the extra water it takes- can you save water from the washing machine? or the kitchen sink- I try to save as much as I can from those sources through summer.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Flat I can handle, but I have to say (and no offense meant to any Texans!) that east Texas is one of my least favorite places. That desolate feeling unsettles me.
> 
> I'm really curious about Bearizona--every time we drive that way, I want to go (and I want to take DD), but have yet to make it there.


Have to agree with you, it's just so, nothing. West Texas isn't so bad, and the Hill Country is nice and has some trees, but when I moved to San Antonio, I asked once what type of bush something was, I was informed it was a tree, I had never in my life seen a tree that was not much bigger than your average Alaskan bush, lol, of course I'd also been used to pine, fir, birch, and willow, mesquite just doesn't compare.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Always good to see where you have been!


It's fun to share.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well, was up until 2 (dummy me) and slept late; need to go get dressed and do some embroidery work. Be glad when I get done; haven't knitted all week....may try knitting while machine running. TTYL


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: Ii take it that is niece....a real cute teen.


Yes, it is. LOL, she thinks so too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I'm trying to read back to front to catch up but guess I'd better get a shower. Ryssa is definitely settled in, Grey was playing with her this morning, then she barked at Sphynx and Grey thumped her soundly on the head twice, lol, she decided to bounce him a bit later when he was laying on the floor all relaxed and he just lifted a paw and she decided she didn't want to play with him just then. lol, smart puppy. But she's discovered shoes, so I have to pay attention to what is left down and be sure to have a toy handy to redirect with. 
Just like having a crawling 18 month old around. lol
Well, y'all have a great day, hopefully I'll be back in a bit to get caught up. 
Hugs!!!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Good luck and congrats on Sydneys surgery tomorrow.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~The changes in the land are interesting. Texas was REALLY flast....and desolate. Few trees. We wondered why there weren't more trees....they can grow there. We saw some. Every now and then a house in the middle of HUGE stretches of land "empty" land. Not where I would choose to live. Each to his own, I guess. I'd miss the noise of other folks.
> Tomorrow we are going to "Bearizona" in Flagstaff. Should be interesting. A drive-through animal park. Hope it is not too commercial. We have to stay in the car, with windows up. Will let you know!


That was just one part of TX you saw....the southeastern and even northeastern parts are mostly lush...a lot of bayous. Houston is known as the Bayou City.
And in the southwest you have Big Bend Park with some areas similar to the red rocks of Sedona, AZ.
But it sure was the desolate part you experienced!
Junek


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Had a lovely weekend- though one nephew didn't make it. They were due in early morning from Bali but Adelaide airport was closed becuase of fog so they got sent to Melbourne and didn't arrive until lunch time and had other things they needed to do as well.
> Came back exhausted but I expected that.
> Did have a minor problem in our cabin- the septic system decided to stop working- and when I flushed the toilet the contents came up through the shower drain. So we stopped using the septic after that. Fortunatlly we were using 3 cabins and so could go into other ones- and this didn't happen until the second night so skipping showers was an option for most of us.
> But we really did enjoy ourselves.
> I was knitting and my 5yo Great nephew wanted to know what I was knitting, when I told him a hat he wanted to know if I would knit him one. As I had just about finished knitting the red part and I had yarn I started him one. He kept asking me if I ws finshed yet! No idea at all that it tokes time to knit a hat. Had no pattern (the one I was doing was not a normal hat and was uselss as a guide). Of course I had no idea how many stitches were needed or the decreasing needed. So I designed one from scratch with shaping totally different from that I had done in any others. But I did a k2p2 rib so it stretched and size wasn't important- but that meant that shaping would be an issue. So I solved it- and it worked! While I have a photo I don't know if his father posts photos of him online so I won't post it. But His 4yo cousin wants one now so I will make a few minor adjusments to the first and it should work well. The first one looked fine but can be improved a little I think-and in the round! I didn't have a circular with me so needed to do it flat.


Great photos, so glad you had a great weekend. Cool on figuring out a hat on the fly. :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thought I'd post a couple pics from our trip to Mount Rushmore.


Love the photos! Thanks for sharing!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Grandkids are 17, 14, 13, 10, 8.....DDmom started early but blessed....all the same father.
> 
> Sydney was so excited to see Hannah; wouldn't leave her side....peed on her leg in excitement...he is so glad she is home. Speaking of Sydney he goes tomorrow to be neutered.


Sounds like Sydney wanted all dogs to know Hannah belonged to HIM!!! Poor Sydney....but he'll be much easier to live with after.
Junek


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is quite an issue in your part of the world- that and the extra water it takes- can you save water from the washing machine? or the kitchen sink- I try to save as much as I can from those sources through summer.


I don't have a washing machine; I use as little water as possible when using the sink. We talked about a rain barrel, but it only rains a few days a year. :roll: I do seem to have success with things in pots, but they have to be moved around seasonally if they're not very heat tolerant. My big issue with that is space. In fact, I have several pots of snake plant (Sansevieria) that I am trying to give away--I have to keep dividing it as it overgrows the pots.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Have to agree with you, it's just so, nothing. West Texas isn't so bad, and the Hill Country is nice and has some trees, but when I moved to San Antonio, I asked once what type of bush something was, I was informed it was a tree, I had never in my life seen a tree that was not much bigger than your average Alaskan bush, lol, of course I'd also been used to pine, fir, birch, and willow, mesquite just doesn't compare.


Oh, but the live oaks were incredible! We had one out in a field by itself near our trailer when we lived outside the city, and I loved it. Maybe they just stood out since they were the tallest things around. LOL I grew up with pines and oaks and elms, so yes, moving there was a big change for me, too.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, so happy you are safe. Enjoy travels dear sister.
Marge, feel for you having tree down. Live on the Mojave desert so treasure trees.
Pearlone, welcome. Cute name.
AZ, healing energy for you and Alan.
Flytyin, hope you are safe and fire put out.
Sorienna, your baby sweater so pretty.
Sam, good giggle at visual of you smacking Phyllis. Had that feeling many a time.
TNS, sorry for family problems. Hope they get sorted out.
Gwen and Pearlone, I was born in Scranton! Tis a small world.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

This is the first time (after 5pm) that I've managed to get time to pop onto KTP....I don't know where today has gone! Had a really good day at the Rugby Sevens at the Commonwealth Games yesterday even though it's not my favourite sport...unlike DH. (That didn't come out right, I mean it's DH's favourite sport, not that he is mine! :shock: ) In Sevens they only play 7minutes each half, and the entertainment in between was good. Scotland however were dreadful and were beaten in the quarter final by South Africa 35 - 12. 
Thanks to everyone who wished us well for our anniversary, we had a nice meal out at night. 
I'll go back now and catch up with the last 10 pages. TTYL.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Caught up and have to post my latest finished hat. Started it yesterday at work and knit on it at breaks and lunch hour. Finished it up this morning.

Baby bear hat by Gilda Knits on Ravelry.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a cute bear hat!


gagesmom said:


> Caught up and have to post my latest finished hat. Started it yesterday at work and knit on it at breaks and lunch hour. Finished it up this morning.
> 
> Baby bear hat by Gilda Knits on Ravelry.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh WHAT a small world! The house mom's family grew up in is/was in Taylor.....I don't know all the county names there but mom always referred to coming from Scranton.


sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, so happy you are safe. Enjoy travels dear sister.
> Marge, feel for you having tree down. Live on the Mojave desert so treasure trees.
> Pearlone, welcome. Cute name.
> AZ, healing energy for you and Alan.
> ...


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> We used to pick buckets of different berries over the summer, and when I could make jam, I'd sometimes throw them together and YUM. I used to get those big bags of mixed berries at Costco and they are wonderful for all sorts of things.


i've been getting the bags of frozen mixed berries at Trader Joes, cooking them up with a little sugar and having them around to put on plain whole milk yogurt for Jack. Theyre very handy when it's not berry season.

Am finally getting a chance to see DD's new lake place. Jack insists he'll be OK on his own for a day, and younger DD and I will drive up (about 2/1/2 hrs.) and back tomorrow. I'm so looking forward to it.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well she over did things the other day but as she said she knows her limits now. She seems to be doing well. Hates just sitting around but is behaving herself and letting things heal. Still a BIG question as to whether or not she will make it to the KAP.
> Just heard from DH (Brantley) and DGS (Kaje). the traveled 12 miles hiking today....exhausted. Have aprox. 36 miles to go so don't expect them to finish until Friday. Here are some pictures from Friday when I met them at Neel's Gap. Sydney road up with me...he did not go on the hike.


Great photos Gwen. :thumbup: Glad to hear Marianne is progressing, even if it's not quickly enough for her!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> DH isn't here. He is giving a concert and I didn't go. I'm sure they have a basement there as it is an older home, but the watch is over now. We are all fine and I don't think anything touched down anywhere.


So glad to hear you are both ok.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, my grandma and grandpa lived in Taylor, mom grew up there. John and Sue Francis, their kids Mary, Martha, Betty and John. What was your relatives name?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

So cute -- let me know how you like the rolled bottom vs. a ribbing...I'd think the sizing has to be more spot on for it to fit?.



gagesmom said:


> Caught up and have to post my latest finished hat. Started it yesterday at work and knit on it at breaks and lunch hour. Finished it up this morning.
> 
> Baby bear hat by Gilda Knits on Ravelry.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Great photos Margaret....it is an especially good one of you! Might want to make it your avatar....


I agree! :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I'm trying to read back to front to catch up but guess I'd better get a shower. Ryssa is definitely settled in, Grey was playing with her this morning, then she barked at Sphynx and Grey thumped her soundly on the head twice, lol, she decided to bounce him a bit later when he was laying on the floor all relaxed and he just lifted a paw and she decided she didn't want to play with him just then. lol, smart puppy. But she's discovered shoes, so I have to pay attention to what is left down and be sure to have a toy handy to redirect with.
> Just like having a crawling 18 month old around. lol
> Well, y'all have a great day, hopefully I'll be back in a bit to get caught up.
> Hugs!!!!!!


Smart puppy!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I don't have a washing machine; I use as little water as possible when using the sink. We talked about a rain barrel, but it only rains a few days a year. :roll: I do seem to have success with things in pots, but they have to be moved around seasonally if they're not very heat tolerant. My big issue with that is space. In fact, I have several pots of snake plant (Sansevieria) that I am trying to give away--I have to keep dividing it as it overgrows the pots.


Your thumbs are obviously too green with this one!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> This is the first time (after 5pm) that I've managed to get time to pop onto KTP....I don't know where today has gone! Had a really good day at the Rugby Sevens at the Commonwealth Games yesterday even though it's not my favourite sport...unlike DH. (That didn't come out right, I mean it's DH's favourite sport, not that he is mine! :shock: ) In Sevens they only play 7minutes each half, and the entertainment in between was good. Scotland however were dreadful and were beaten in the quarter final by South Africa 35 - 12.
> Thanks to everyone who wished us well for our anniversary, we had a nice meal out at night.
> I'll go back now and catch up with the last 10 pages. TTYL.


But didn't South Africa go on to take the gold Medal? I would not be too hard on Scotland!


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Hi everyone! I had the pleasure of having my DS, DIL, and GS for 2 days as they are having their apartment de-bugged.

I know Aron had a rough start, and I know DS and DIL have been through the wringer and are very nervous and worried first time parents, but dear God in heaven....

The first evening they were here my DS comes out to the living room and tells me they are taking Aron to the local emergency room because "his umbilical cord is freely bleeding and after 10 minutes of pressure it won't stop". 

Now I know my son... this is the kid that fell on his back and had the wind knocked out of him, jumped up and started running around screaming he was paralyzed... So I asked if I might have a look.

I had to ask him "where is it bleeding". He pointed to a tiny area where the cord attaches to the inside of the belly button. Once I had gotten very close and squinted a bit, I saw one drop of blood. ONE!

It seems Aron whacked the cord stump with his little fist and a drop of blood oozed out. Genius one and two took gauze and put pressure on that one drop. By 10 minutes later it had started to form a wee scab. Once the gauze was removed, so was the forming scab and another drop oozed out. 

I told DS to picture a slowly flowing stream and to imagine that stream was blood. That is what is meant by freely bleeding, NOT an oozing drop that wouldn't give molasses a run for its money. 

The next day they wanted a bit of ice cream, so I sent them off alone and I kept Aron with me for some Grandma time, and to give the poor kid a break (Aron not DS lol). 

Suffice to say..... Aron can stay here as often and as long as he wants, but those two HAVE to go lol.....

Gigi


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Oh Gigi- great your take on the world- so glad you are enjoying Aron!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Gigi, they will eventually calm down. They need time and obviously some of your training.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Hope all goes well. Thinking of you and Alan.



AZ Sticks said:


> This is just a quick jump in to mark my spot - I am so behind but I will try to keep up this week - next week will be Mayo week..... I need a clone!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Your thumbs are obviously too green with this one!


I think they are just impossible to kill. LOL I've had snake plants for over 30 years--my MIL gave me my first one.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> Suffice to say..... Aron can stay here as often and as long as he wants, but those two HAVE to go lol.....
> 
> Gigi


Oh, Gigi. I laughed hard at this--my late DH, when we had our first one, was taking care of her while I was at work. He called me, frantic, saying she had bloody diarrhea--of course I freaked out and went home right away, since she had been throwing up and was on liquids only per the pediatrician...to find that he had, in fact, not realized that her diaper was full of red liquid because she'd had jello water...strawberry, which was what the doc recommended. It is terrible from their point of view, I'm sure, but I still chuckle when I think about that one.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

As usual, I've missed a lot. Healing energy to all who need it.

Sam, another great list of recipes. Thank you for all the effort.

I'm still having house showings. Had open house last Saturday but not very successful. It is getting tiresome.

I didn't finish reading last week's TP and am only on page 6 now.

I'm expecting a great nephew next month so I've been busy knitting a top down and a bib. Both are at the point of weaving ends.....hate it. Will try to finish both tonight and start another sweater.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Beautiful shawl.



agnescr said:


> Good afternoon, not been on for last few days,not felt to good so had some extra bed time,so hopefully back to normal
> Some great recipes Sam like the sound of old wives cake and the pork chops especially.Hope the boys did well in last tournie match
> 17 pages to work through plus some of last weeks TP,so its going to take some time to read it all.
> 
> Finished blocking 1st twisted teardrop shawl,second one just began.right back to reading tc all x


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> Hi everyone! I had the pleasure of having my DS, DIL, and GS for 2 days as they are having their apartment de-bugged.
> 
> I know Aron had a rough start, and I know DS and DIL have been through the wringer and are very nervous and worried first time parents, but dear God in heaven....
> 
> ...


Oh, Gigi!! I know your son drives you crazy....so much drama. If he were female, I'd say a "drama queen" but have no idea what the male of the species would be.
Glad Aron is doing well in spite of his father! LOL!!
Junek


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I love the pattern on your sweater. Looks so perfect.



agnescr said:


> Thanks Shirley but it is strange I don't find lace knitting difficult but find knitting a sweater for myself hard going,I really don't like stockingstitch,even with the central panel and after more than 2 weeks I have not reached the armhole shaping yet :?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Whatever possessed him to trim the branches. What an idiot!



marlark said:


> I was too quick to judge. I called her sobbing and she told me she did not tell him to even trim it. marlark


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Have reached page 22 but I have to go and do some work. Bye for now.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Oh, Gigi!! I know your son drives you crazy....so much drama. If he were female, I'd say a "drama queen" but have no idea what the male of the species would be.
> Glad Aron is doing well in spite of his father! LOL!!
> Junek


June, gender doesn't matter - it's still "drama queen" - I have a couple of GSs that define the term perfectly!!!


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

June, being equal opportunity offenders we call him the drama king lol.

I remember when he was very young given his nature we wouldn't let him watch scary movies. Well a babysitter did and of course, he was convinced that there was a werewolf under his bed and wouldn't settle down for sleep. 

His father was beside himself and really not any help at all, what with tossing "common sense" and "logic" at him. 

I calmly walked to the refrigerator, grabbed a bulb of garlic, handed it to DS and told him to put it under his bed as werewolves simply could not abide garlic and would go nowhere near it.

The look on DH's face was priceless. He was singing a different tune when DS went off to bed, and to sleep without a whimper. LOL

Gigi


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Grandmapaula said:


> June, gender doesn't matter - it's still "drama queen" - I have a couple of GSs that define the term perfectly!!!


LOL. I like it! From now on drama queen it is!

Gigi


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Gigi you make me laugh til I cry. Love it when you post. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

budasha
I'm still having house showings. Had open house last Saturday but not very successful. It is getting tiresome.
[/quote said:


> I am still trying to sell my place, so I know how you feel.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm just sending this out to the universe: Liz and Martina need buyers for their houses! May the right buyer find them soon! (It never hurts, right?)

Seriously, though, I know how that feels, and I do hope that the right person comes along soon. Someone out there has their perfect place just waiting for them, I know it.

I'm off to do some yard work.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I loved your story and can so relate...how did we ever raise our kids by ourselves? My DD called to see if she should take DGS to the ER -- he still had allergy symptoms (from our DS's cats) after being away from them for more than 6 hours. I told her just to keep him on the Benadryl unless he started croupy coughing or wheezing. They made it through the night without the ER.

I think you're going to spend a lot of time reeling them back into reality. Good luck -- Aron is lucky to have a grandmother like you.



Bobglory said:


> Hi everyone! I had the pleasure of having my DS, DIL, and GS for 2 days as they are having their apartment de-bugged.
> 
> I know Aron had a rough start, and I know DS and DIL have been through the wringer and are very nervous and worried first time parents, but dear God in heaven....
> 
> ...


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks Sorlenna, !


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Logic and facts only go so far..as I tell my DD#2 all the time and that common sense and misdirection/distraction/Magic Dust take over from there.

(she's the PhD)


Bobglory said:


> June, being equal opportunity offenders we call him the drama king lol.
> 
> I remember when he was very young given his nature we wouldn't let him watch scary movies. Well a babysitter did and of course, he was convinced that there was a werewolf under his bed and wouldn't settle down for sleep.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

My Mom's parents were Mary & Frank Caswell; children were Francis, Franklin, Bob, Hannah, Mary, Matilda, and Blanche (my mom). I forget what street they lived on. Grandma was a very large woman; homemaker and Grandpa hauled coal. He died when my mom was only 9. Grandma was from Wales, Grandpa from England.



sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, my grandma and grandpa lived in Taylor, mom grew up there. John and Sue Francis, their kids Mary, Martha, Betty and John. What was your relatives name?


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> June, gender doesn't matter - it's still "drama queen" - I have a couple of GSs that define the term perfectly!!!


LOL!! I don't need that kind of imagined excitement in my life. Thank goodness, none of my children were like that or the GKs.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> June, being equal opportunity offenders we call him the drama king lol.
> 
> I remember when he was very young given his nature we wouldn't let him watch scary movies. Well a babysitter did and of course, he was convinced that there was a werewolf under his bed and wouldn't settle down for sleep.
> 
> ...


Isn't it great when imagined solution work on imagined problems!? Sounds like the perfect way to get a good night's sleep!
Junek

I like the Magic Dust description much better!
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Your tales are going to be more and more frequent and funny I have a feeling.....I remember my daughter freaking out that her first one wasn't going to have any teeth. Went to the extreme of taking him to a specialist pediatric dentist....dr. told her the same thing I did....just a little slow getting teeth but they were there. Have fun with this new baby Gigi!


Bobglory said:


> Hi everyone! I had the pleasure of having my DS, DIL, and GS for 2 days as they are having their apartment de-bugged.
> 
> I know Aron had a rough start, and I know DS and DIL have been through the wringer and are very nervous and worried first time parents, but dear God in heaven....
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

My mom used to tell a story about my brother coloring his homemade eggnog with blue food coloring and he freaked out when he urinated blue......kids....or new parents...what can I say...provide us with lots of laughs.


Sorlenna said:


> Oh, Gigi. I laughed hard at this--my late DH, when we had our first one, was taking care of her while I was at work. He called me, frantic, saying she had bloody diarrhea--of course I freaked out and went home right away, since she had been throwing up and was on liquids only per the pediatrician...to find that he had, in fact, not realized that her diaper was full of red liquid because she'd had jello water...strawberry, which was what the doc recommended. It is terrible from their point of view, I'm sure, but I still chuckle when I think about that one.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> Hi everyone! I had the pleasure of having my DS, DIL, and GS for 2 days as they are having their apartment de-bugged.
> 
> I know Aron had a rough start, and I know DS and DIL have been through the wringer and are very nervous and worried first time parents, but dear God in heaven....
> 
> ...


You are wonderful, GIGI

The audience:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Okay...here's the new hair do...I love it....makes me feel all upbeat. And why did I do this? FOR ME! LOL


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Looks good on you...it would really freak out my family if I ever did that---think it's worth it just to see their reactions!!



Gweniepooh said:


> Okay...here's the new hair do...I love it....makes me feel all upbeat. And why did I do this? FOR ME! LOL


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Really.....just go for it! You could always do it with food coloring so it fades out rather fast. Of course I remember when in 5th grade a friend did her blonde hair green with food coloring and it did take about 2 weeks for it to totally wash out (she did it for Halloween). My oldest DD doesn't care for it on anyone; younger DD likes it. DH won't care as long as I have hair....LOL. And THANK YOU!


RookieRetiree said:


> Looks good on you...it would really freak out my family if I ever did that---think it's worth it just to see their reactions!!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay...here's the new hair do...I love it....makes me feel all upbeat. And why did I do this? FOR ME! LOL


Looks great! :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Making the fish tacos tonight....bought some cumin (never used it before) and fresh Talapia. Also have some coleslaw , lettuce, tomatoes, salsa.....darn...forgot to get any shredded cheese....do have some block cheese I can shred, DD says she is ready to eat so I'm headed into fix it now. Will check back later. Hugs!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I just love the sweater you are wearing - and you look like me with my knitting and glass of wine tucked in my arm!!! How fun that the little boys wanted hats - I so enjoy making for someone specifically - Glad the weekend was fun. You look relaxed and happy!!!


darowil said:


> Had a lovely weekend- though one nephew didn't make it. They were due in early morning from Bali but Adelaide airport was closed becuase of fog so they got sent to Melbourne and didn't arrive until lunch time and had other things they needed to do as well.
> Came back exhausted but I expected that.
> Did have a minor problem in our cabin- the septic system decided to stop working- and when I flushed the toilet the contents came up through the shower drain. So we stopped using the septic after that. Fortunatlly we were using 3 cabins and so could go into other ones- and this didn't happen until the second night so skipping showers was an option for most of us.
> But we really did enjoy ourselves.
> I was knitting and my 5yo Great nephew wanted to know what I was knitting, when I told him a hat he wanted to know if I would knit him one. As I had just about finished knitting the red part and I had yarn I started him one. He kept asking me if I ws finshed yet! No idea at all that it tokes time to knit a hat. Had no pattern (the one I was doing was not a normal hat and was uselss as a guide). Of course I had no idea how many stitches were needed or the decreasing needed. So I designed one from scratch with shaping totally different from that I had done in any others. But I did a k2p2 rib so it stretched and size wasn't important- but that meant that shaping would be an issue. So I solved it- and it worked! While I have a photo I don't know if his father posts photos of him online so I won't post it. But His 4yo cousin wants one now so I will make a few minor adjusments to the first and it should work well. The first one looked fine but can be improved a little I think-and in the round! I didn't have a circular with me so needed to do it flat.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Gwen- love the hair. My new glasses are teal and purple - great combo.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Love your hair and really love the stripe!!!!


Gweniepooh said:


> Great photos Margaret....it is an especially good one of you! Might want to make it your avatar....


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> My Mom's parents were Mary & Frank Caswell; children were Francis, Franklin, Bob, Hannah, Mary, Matilda, and Blanche (my mom). I forget what street they lived on. Grandma was a very large woman; homemaker and Grandpa hauled coal. He died when my mom was only 9. Grandma was from Wales, Grandpa from England.


Gwen, your hair is smashing!!!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh, Shirley, I LOVE the audience!

And Gwen, fabulous hair! Teal and purple are my two favorite colors.

I went out and did battle with the trees once more...I swear, two pop up behind my back while I'm digging out one! And I think I have found the mother of all the roots--no joke. I took a picture but will have to get it from phone to computer.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

So glad you are getting a little break and road trip. Enjoy the lake - Jack will manage just fine I'm sure.


machriste said:


> i've been getting the bags of frozen mixed berries at Trader Joes, cooking them up with a little sugar and having them around to put on plain whole milk yogurt for Jack. Theyre very handy when it's not berry season.
> 
> Am finally getting a chance to see DD's new lake place. Jack insists he'll be OK on his own for a day, and younger DD and I will drive up (about 2/1/2 hrs.) and back tomorrow. I'm so looking forward to it.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm going to try this one also...don't be put off with the smell of the cumin...the first time I used it, I thought it smelled "off"...but it sure does add depth of flavor. I use it all the time now in my tacos and chilli and keep seeing it for other recipes also -- not just for Mexican food dishes.



Gweniepooh said:


> Making the fish tacos tonight....bought some cumin (never used it before) and fresh Talapia. Also have some coleslaw , lettuce, tomatoes, salsa.....darn...forgot to get any shredded cheese....do have some block cheese I can shred, DD says she is ready to eat so I'm headed into fix it now. Will check back later. Hugs!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Caught up and ready for a break - nurse check tomorrow on my hand - it still is pretty hurty.... hopefully it's healing up ok. Play nicely - I'll be back later. luv-AZ


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

This is what I'm dealing with out there! The shoe is for size reference (the shoe is size 10). It's going to take a while to get that sucker out of there.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay...here's the new hair do...I love it....makes me feel all upbeat. And why did I do this? FOR ME! LOL


LOVE IT! Looks fantastic.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay...here's the new hair do...I love it....makes me feel all upbeat. And why did I do this? FOR ME! LOL


It looks great!


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

I just wanted to jump in and say hi before I take off for my trip. I'll be flying to New York late tomorrow, then to Paris on Saturday and London a week later. Egad!! I can't believe it's actually happening! If anyone cares to recommend any particular yarn shops in London, I'm open to suggestion. :lol: Of course, I'd love a chance to meet up with any of our UK contingent if at all possible. DD will be going off to Wales with friends for a couple of days, so I'll be quite at liberty for August 11 and 12. 

Sam, if you're still coming to Seattle the end of August, I'll be back by the 20th and would love a chance to see you and Sandy and anyone else we can round up (Dorsey, are you listening?  ). Maybe we should consider a Tacoma yarn crawl this year.

I haven't been able to keep up with KTP at all for the last few weeks, but do hold you all in my heart and my thoughts every day. I hope that all are well and having as wonderful (and busy) a summer as I've been blessed with this year. Comes the fall, I'll try to get back into reading mode and rejoin Sam's wonderful party. Love to all!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

OMG Jeanette!!! I made the tacos and WOW.....new favorite dish. I used talapia, dunked it in lemon juice, rolled the strips in the seasoned cornmeal (used cumin, pepper, salt, parsley, garlic powder, and chili powder) and cooked them in the oiled pan. I topped them with coleslaw & chunky salsa....was in tastebud heaven!!! Thank you and to others who guided me in this dish. I put the left over fish in the fridge and you can guess what lunch tomorrow will be.....yum, yum, yum.


RookieRetiree said:


> I'm going to try this one also...don't be put off with the smell of the cumin...the first time I used it, I thought it smelled "off"...but it sure does add depth of flavor. I use it all the time now in my tacos and chilli and keep seeing it for other recipes also -- not just for Mexican food dishes.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good Grief Sorlenna! What kind of trees are you trying to rid yourself of? That root is really big!


Sorlenna said:


> This is what I'm dealing with out there! The shoe is for size reference (the shoe is size 10). It's going to take a while to get that sucker out of there.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a wonderful trip you have planned. Sending you traveling mercies. Hope you can meet up with our UK KTPers. Be safe and have a wonderful time! Take pictures!!!! Many of us (like me) live vicariously through others travels....LOL



KatyNora said:


> I just wanted to jump in and say hi before I take off for my trip. I'll be flying to New York late tomorrow, then to Paris on Saturday and London a week later. Egad!! I can't believe it's actually happening! If anyone cares to recommend any particular yarn shops in London, I'm open to suggestion. :lol: Of course, I'd love a chance to meet up with any of our UK contingent if at all possible. DD will be going off to Wales with friends for a couple of days, so I'll be quite at liberty for August 11 and 12.
> 
> Sam, if you're still coming to Seattle the end of August, I'll be back by the 20th and would love a chance to see you and Sandy and anyone else we can round up (Dorsey, are you listening?  ). Maybe we should consider a Tacoma yarn crawl this year.
> 
> I haven't been able to keep up with KTP at all for the last few weeks, but do hold you all in my heart and my thoughts every day. I hope that all are well and having as wonderful (and busy) a summer as I've been blessed with this year. Comes the fall, I'll try to get back into reading mode and rejoin Sam's wonderful party. Love to all!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you for all the nice compliments on the hair.....I'm very happy with it but more so with your compliments for sure. It's always nicer when family like what you do and you folks are like family. I have a sign on my fridge that says "I love my computer. Its where all my friends live!"


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay...here's the new hair do...I love it....makes me feel all upbeat. And why did I do this? FOR ME! LOL


Love it!! I had no idea your hair had gotten that long!
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes it grows pretty fast. I've had it cut 2 or 3 times at least since last July when the head was shaved too.


jknappva said:


> Love it!! I had no idea your hair had gotten that long!
> Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay...here's the new hair do...I love it....makes me feel all upbeat. And why did I do this? FOR ME! LOL


And a very nice cut, too- it suits you!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks Julie.....very easy to take care of.....long enough to pull back if super hot, short enough to "style" (or not style more the case) quickly.


Lurker 2 said:


> And a very nice cut, too- it suits you!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> This is what I'm dealing with out there! The shoe is for size reference (the shoe is size 10). It's going to take a while to get that sucker out of there.


The worst root system I ever dealt with belonged to an African plant ( no idea what name) that had vicious thorns, and had obviously thrived where it had been planted- took about two weeks working at it, bit by bit- then I planted a Chinese Gooseberry (Kiwi Fruit) that loved the spot too- got a lot of afternoon sun. This was in Christchurch about three decades ago. You have my commiserations!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yes it grows pretty fast. I've had it cut 2 or 3 times at least since last July when the head was shaved too.


I thought you were posting a picture of you from years ago. You do look good. How is Marianne doing?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks Julie.....very easy to take care of.....long enough to pull back if super hot, short enough to "style" (or not style more the case) quickly.


 :thumbup:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

KatyNora. Enjoy your trip. Yarn shops in London that I know of are 
I knit Waterloo. And John Lewis dept. store .
There is Loop in Islington but I haven't yet been there.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

KatyNora. Enjoy your trip. Yarn shops in London that I know of are 
I knit Waterloo. And John Lewis dept. store .
There is Loop in Islington but I haven't yet been there.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Dear Dear Katy - Have a wonderful trip - take lots of pictures and just soak it all up - so happy that you are having this experience!!!! Hope you get to hug some of the girls from across the big pond!!! See you when you get back!! luv-AZ


KatyNora said:


> I just wanted to jump in and say hi before I take off for my trip. I'll be flying to New York late tomorrow, then to Paris on Saturday and London a week later. Egad!! I can't believe it's actually happening! If anyone cares to recommend any particular yarn shops in London, I'm open to suggestion. :lol: Of course, I'd love a chance to meet up with any of our UK contingent if at all possible. DD will be going off to Wales with friends for a couple of days, so I'll be quite at liberty for August 11 and 12.
> 
> Sam, if you're still coming to Seattle the end of August, I'll be back by the 20th and would love a chance to see you and Sandy and anyone else we can round up (Dorsey, are you listening?  ). Maybe we should consider a Tacoma yarn crawl this year.
> 
> I haven't been able to keep up with KTP at all for the last few weeks, but do hold you all in my heart and my thoughts every day. I hope that all are well and having as wonderful (and busy) a summer as I've been blessed with this year. Comes the fall, I'll try to get back into reading mode and rejoin Sam's wonderful party. Love to all!!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

So glad you liked these!!!! I love to fry my corn tortillas - but I am even happy with just zapping them for the fish tacos....


Gweniepooh said:


> OMG Jeanette!!! I made the tacos and WOW.....new favorite dish. I used talapia, dunked it in lemon juice, rolled the strips in the seasoned cornmeal (used cumin, pepper, salt, parsley, garlic powder, and chili powder) and cooked them in the oiled pan. I topped them with coleslaw & chunky salsa....was in tastebud heaven!!! Thank you and to others who guided me in this dish. I put the left over fish in the fridge and you can guess what lunch tomorrow will be.....yum, yum, yum.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

OK this was just a quick jump in before I start dinner - leftovers - nothing exciting...... ttyl luv-AZ


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Marianne had staples removed today; 29 of them...OUCH she said! Doctor also fussed at her for trying to do too much; told her NO walking around the yard, going to Wally World, etc. even for a little bit. Also fussed at her for not taking her pain meds enough. She promised to behave. Also told her that when she returns to see him at the end of August they will discuss whether or not she can try to come to KAP. He was happy at the progress on bending the knee.

No, that pic was taken today. Now here's one from 2010 when DD and I went to Arizona. Hair was long and pulled back. Best trip ever! Would love to do it again.



pacer said:


> I thought you were posting a picture of you from years ago. You do look good. How is Marianne doing?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Good Grief Sorlenna! What kind of trees are you trying to rid yourself of? That root is really big!


That is Chinese sumac (I call it the kudzu of the Southwest...), aka "Tree of Heaven," but I have another name for them. :twisted: They're non-native and invasive. I'm thinking of investing in a chain saw... :XD:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> So glad you liked these!!!! I love to fry my corn tortillas - but I am even happy with just zapping them for the fish tacos....


We have a gas stove and he likes the tortillas toasted right on top of the burner.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay...here's the new hair do...I love it....makes me feel all upbeat. And why did I do this? FOR ME! LOL


LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Happy traveling, KatyNora! It sounds like a great itinerary!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Flat I can handle, but I have to say (and no offense meant to any Texans!) that east Texas is one of my least favorite places. That desolate feeling unsettles me.
> 
> I'm really curious about Bearizona--every time we drive that way, I want to go (and I want to take DD), but have yet to make it there.


~~~We really felt some desolateness, too......just flat land forever, then a small house and barn....in the middle of nowhere with nothing around. It is unsetteling. I'm sure some folk love it, but it is just not my "cup of tea". I worry about what to do in an emergency....How far away is any help? We couldn't see any.....it is a wonder.

I will give a full report on Bearzonia. I looks intersting. We drove through Yellowstone a few years ago....did not see one bear or bison. DS was really interested in seeing a bison. I expect to be more successful tomorrow. :lol:

Today's drive was pretty straight west! Very little variation in the road. We did cross the Continental Divide....which way should we flow? We decided to flow west.  The elevation was 7275 feet...I know there are higher elevations to the west of that...in the Rockies....how does the water flow west and not east from the higher elevations? There are so many mysteries in the world for me.

Sending elevating prayers for all in need, high celebration wishes for those with reasons to celebrate...everyone drive safely & carefully.

Carol il/oh....and for now...AZ.
PS...Sorlenna...we did wave as we passed Albuquerque. Really wished we could have stopped. We saw signs for Petroglyphs, and a Native Amn Museum....would have liked to enjoy those. Next trip for sure!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Making the fish tacos tonight....bought some cumin (never used it before) and fresh Talapia. Also have some coleslaw , lettuce, tomatoes, salsa.....darn...forgot to get any shredded cheese....do have some block cheese I can shred, DD says she is ready to eat so I'm headed into fix it now. Will check back later. Hugs!


Ours were fantastic and there was little more than some chopped vegs and some shredded cheese left, Gwen. Hope you enjoyed yours.

Ohio Joy


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Making the fish tacos tonight....bought some cumin (never used it before) and fresh Talapia. Also have some coleslaw , lettuce, tomatoes, salsa.....darn...forgot to get any shredded cheese....do have some block cheese I can shred, DD says she is ready to eat so I'm headed into fix it now. Will check back later. Hugs!


Love your hair Gwen, looks good on you.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Awesome pictures Carol. When we went to AZ I took over 600 photos....lots of just the land & sky; so different than here in GA.



cmaliza said:


> ~~~We really felt some desolateness, too......just flat land forever, then a small house and barn....in the middle of nowhere with nothing around. It is unsetteling. I'm sure some folk love it, but it is just not my "cup of tea". I worry about what to do in an emergency....How far away is any help? We couldn't see any.....it is a wonder.
> 
> I will give a full report on Bearzonia. I looks intersting. We drove through Yellowstone a few years ago....did not see one bear or bison. DS was really interested in seeing a bison. I expect to be more successful tomorrow. :lol:
> 
> ...


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> I just wanted to jump in and say hi before I take off for my trip. I'll be flying to New York late tomorrow, then to Paris on Saturday and London a week later. Egad!! I can't believe it's actually happening! If anyone cares to recommend any particular yarn shops in London, I'm open to suggestion. :lol: Of course, I'd love a chance to meet up with any of our UK contingent if at all possible. DD will be going off to Wales with friends for a couple of days, so I'll be quite at liberty for August 11 and 12.
> 
> Sam, if you're still coming to Seattle the end of August, I'll be back by the 20th and would love a chance to see you and Sandy and anyone else we can round up (Dorsey, are you listening?  ). Maybe we should consider a Tacoma yarn crawl this year.
> 
> I haven't been able to keep up with KTP at all for the last few weeks, but do hold you all in my heart and my thoughts every day. I hope that all are well and having as wonderful (and busy) a summer as I've been blessed with this year. Comes the fall, I'll try to get back into reading mode and rejoin Sam's wonderful party. Love to all!!


Katy have a fantastic trip! I so envy you. Looking forward to meeting up with you, Sam (and anyone else) in August. Did you get the notice about new owners at the Acorn shop?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks Caren.


NanaCaren said:


> Love your hair Gwen, looks good on you.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Your comment of it being hurty reminds me of what my FIL used to say when he had a dental appointment..."guess what time my appointment with the dentist is?" "I don't know tell me". "Tooth Hurty"!

Sorry that your hand still hurts. Hope it's better soon.



AZ Sticks said:


> Caught up and ready for a break - nurse check tomorrow on my hand - it still is pretty hurty.... hopefully it's healing up ok. Play nicely - I'll be back later. luv-AZ


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Oh my gosh....going to take an ax to it?



Sorlenna said:


> This is what I'm dealing with out there! The shoe is for size reference (the shoe is size 10). It's going to take a while to get that sucker out of there.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Oh my gosh....going to take an ax to it?


Don't have an axe...but I might soon. :mrgreen:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I visited the I Knit London shop when I was there - it's very walkable from the Waterloo Underground Station..kind of an eclectic shop and owner, but I got some UK grown and spun yarn. The owner was very friendly and helpful. I also liked that area of London -- loved to browse the shops there and to eat some of the food from the street carts. You may want to visit the John Lewis store and the Liberty store. If you are over in the area of the London Bridge Underground stop, take advantage of going to see the Burrough Market -- also some good eating and wonderful food items. Hope you have as great a time as we did when we visited there.



 KatyNora said:


> I just wanted to jump in and say hi before I take off for my trip. I'll be flying to New York late tomorrow, then to Paris on Saturday and London a week later. Egad!! I can't believe it's actually happening! If anyone cares to recommend any particular yarn shops in London, I'm open to suggestion. :lol: Of course, I'd love a chance to meet up with any of our UK contingent if at all possible. DD will be going off to Wales with friends for a couple of days, so I'll be quite at liberty for August 11 and 12.
> 
> Sam, if you're still coming to Seattle the end of August, I'll be back by the 20th and would love a chance to see you and Sandy and anyone else we can round up (Dorsey, are you listening?  ). Maybe we should consider a Tacoma yarn crawl this year.
> 
> I haven't been able to keep up with KTP at all for the last few weeks, but do hold you all in my heart and my thoughts every day. I hope that all are well and having as wonderful (and busy) a summer as I've been blessed with this year. Comes the fall, I'll try to get back into reading mode and rejoin Sam's wonderful party. Love to all!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I have some tilapia in the freezer --- guess what's for dinner tomorrow!!



Gweniepooh said:


> OMG Jeanette!!! I made the tacos and WOW.....new favorite dish. I used talapia, dunked it in lemon juice, rolled the strips in the seasoned cornmeal (used cumin, pepper, salt, parsley, garlic powder, and chili powder) and cooked them in the oiled pan. I topped them with coleslaw & chunky salsa....was in tastebud heaven!!! Thank you and to others who guided me in this dish. I put the left over fish in the fridge and you can guess what lunch tomorrow will be.....yum, yum, yum.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Approaching 11pm and I have signed on and caught. Even more spectacular photos. 

I called the landlord and left her a message about the mold, said I was told to call the health department. But that I was "sure that they would get right on the job and get it done right so I don't have to call the dept."
I received a call less then 2 hours later saying they had to contact this person and that but would be here tomorrow morning between 9-9:30am. 
Also when Gage went down to check the mail he found a page taped to our door saying that residents of our building were getting our annual inspection on the condition of the apts and appliances. Greg was out just after I called her and it wasn't there then. LOL. Maybe I put the fear of the health dept into her. :lol: :lol: :lol: 


Anyways I cast on another hat today after I finished the baby bear one and here it is. Of course a yoda hat has to be modeled on Gages talking Yoda doll. ( not like we are Star wars nuts around here, lol )


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well I'm headed to bed; got to get up early to take Sydney for his vet visit tomorrow......snip,snip little Sydney......Good night all! Love, Peace & Hugs; prayers where needed. TTYL


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love this YODA hat.....


gagesmom said:


> Approaching 11pm and I have signed on and caught. Even more spectacular photos.
> 
> I called the landlord and left her a message about the mold, said I was told to call the health department. But that I was "sure that they would get right on the job and get it done right so I don't have to call the dept."
> I received a call less then 2 hours later saying they had to contact this person and that but would be here tomorrow morning between 9-9:30am.
> ...


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi everyone, This is the first I've been on so as usual I have a lot of catching up to do. Cmalzia where are you going? Gwen I hope Sydney is a good boy for his vet visit. One of our dogs Penny is usually very scared at the vets and she's had to go a lot lately because of a liver issue she's be3ing treated for.
I hope all who are sick will be better soon, and giant hugs to all! nittergma


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

I can't begin to keep up last week/this week, gone too much and too far behind. To those travelling, be safe but have fun! Take pix-- we love them. I missed a bunch of pix, hate that, but can't be helped. Prayers for those needing them and BIG GROUP HUG!!

I judged quilts today, many, many quilts, most just beautiful but a few really bad ones, too. Was fun, had nice women helping get quilts out and put back, etc, we've worked together before so we laughed a lot. I bought a banana/zucchini bundt cake for the Center tomorrow-- had a pc for supper. If I can get the right recipe, will post it. Had lunch with a friend who lives in the town, she binds quilts for people and also works very part-time for the quilt shop, a really nice one (Holton, KS, Quilts on the Square).

Bedtime-- tomorrow I'm taking a quilt class and trying to get caught up at home, then Wed judging the last fair for this year, foods at Onaga, KS.

Sorlena, I am close to the end of the body on sweater, sorry it is taking so long but I am not fast. No more pattern errors, so far. Still got sleeves. The sweater really is pretty.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Gwen, I really,love the style and color of your hair. Way to cool. And such beautiful thick hair. Love Sydney, he is so handsome. Will be a great friend for your whole family.
Healing to all.
Gigi, love the stories. Can't imagine we all raised kids and all survived.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Sorlena, I am close to the end of the body on sweater, sorry it is taking so long but I am not fast. No more pattern errors, so far. Still got sleeves. The sweater really is pretty.


No worries about it! I'm not a fast knitter myself, and my goodness, you are busy lately. I'm glad you like it, though, and I am really grateful for your test.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I have an ebook reader and an android tablet. But since I have to go to the library to renew my card, that's a problem at the moment. Plus the last time I checked, there were a limited number of books available in that format.
> Junek


Our range of ebooks from the library is very limited. So for this reason(and that I still prefer 'real' books) I still mainly read books, just ebooks when I am out the house.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Good afternoon, not been on for last few days,not felt to good so had some extra bed time,so hopefully back to normal
> Some great recipes Sam like the sound of old wives cake and the pork chops especially.Hope the boys did well in last tournie match
> 17 pages to work through plus some of last weeks TP,so its going to take some time to read it all.
> 
> Finished blocking 1st twisted teardrop shawl,second one just began.right back to reading tc all x


Beautiful shawl.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> Hi everyone! Just dropping in before I go back to the mainland for a few days - family problems on both sides! My dear FIL is going into hospital for the first treatment for his eye condition which involves injection into his eyeball so he and DMIL are rather concerned, and DH will be going in with him and waiting until the procedure is over. I am off to the farm to allow a survey to be done as DB is not being cooperative and turned the surveyor away when she arrived the first time. Wish me luck!
> Valerie, so sorry you've had a bad time recently, and hope that the last round of chemo goes well. No need to apologise for your absence, tho' we did miss you of course.
> And Sam, keep that 'black dog' depression under control if you can. I know what it's like when nothing seems to be worth doing, and hope that you soon see the sun shining through!
> Shirley, lovely photos and art work, yours too Nicho. I can hardly wait until we get to Canada next month!
> With all these KSPs going on ( well two of them) there's a real buzz in the air - so exciting, and lots of effort going into all the organising. It's great that there will be a Down Under one too, and good that Julie will be able to get to that. With much love to all, speak again soon. Lin


I've been reading an Elizabeth George set on Guernsey and picked up another book to read (The Book of Lies by Mary Horlock) only to find that that too is set on Guernsey. I think until now I have only read the one (the potato club one whatever it was called) and now I am reading two at once! No connection at all between them. The Elizabeth George ones are normally set in London.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Well I suppose that is a perfectly reasonable line of questioning at 10 years old..... It does make me cringe a little though!!! And I'm sure there would have been some blue air.... but I don't think he would have been in any danger!!!!! They were all 10 at one time too!!!!!I love the "eyes in front" pretty tempting to take it all in !!! Alan never stayed at any of the campgrounds - he would rent a space for his tent in someone's yard - some of the folks had porta potties and outdoor showers in their yards - even sold breakfast burritos every morning!!! I think I am a little past sleeping on the ground... but you never know - I have been a tent camper since I was a small child!!!


When the Downunder AKP is on I am planning on spending some time with my brother who lives an hour away- he just happens to be on holidays the week before so we will spend some time with him. We have considered going somewhere for a few days- but he is taking of camping- haven't camped for many years, not sure how I feel about that! But I do know that if we do it is likely to get us to a more interesting spot that a bed would so might try it for a couple of nights. But then will have no excuse when DH wants to try camping! 
I remembered when I last camped, it was about 5 years ago in Vanuatu.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> [
> You know, when you say the KAP is in Oct. it sounds like a long time away but it really feels like it is coming up quick when you think only about 8-9 weeks and soooooo much to finish making/doing. AWK! Can not wait to get there!!!
> Love to all!


I had just been thinking the same thing- realising that basically we have August and September as July almost finished and early October.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Since my DD is hobbling around on crutches and walkers and using a wheelchair now around the house so she can do more things for herself, I wouldn't consider these as for the geriatric set---at least, she'd be sure to correct me if I said so to her.


And you sure don't want a geriatric DD- after all what does that make you?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Great photos Margaret....it is an especially good one of you! Might want to make it your avatar....


Which one of me? If I changed my avatar I wouldn't know who I was!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Grandkids are 17, 14, 13, 10, 8.....DDmom started early but blessed....all the same father.
> 
> Sydney was so excited to see Hannah; wouldn't leave her side....peed on her leg in excitement...he is so glad she is home. Speaking of Sydney he goes tomorrow to be neutered.


That is an interesting way of showing his pleasure at her being home. Marking his territory! (I'm assuming it was actually an accident in his excitement).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> Hi everyone! I had the pleasure of having my DS, DIL, and GS for 2 days as they are having their apartment de-bugged.
> 
> I know Aron had a rough start, and I know DS and DIL have been through the wringer and are very nervous and worried first time parents, but dear God in heaven....
> 
> ...


 :-D :-D :-D You are enjoying being a grandmother aren't you- seeing how you DS copes (or doesn't?) with parenthood. Nice for Aron to have a bit of a break from his parents!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> But didn't South Africa go on to take the gold Medal? I would not be too hard on Scotland!


Most of what I have heard is how well we are doing- very few other results- but then again I don't listen all that well either. But only see the events we are in. With MAryanne here I see more than I normally would as she often has it on.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> June, being equal opportunity offenders we call him the drama king lol.
> 
> I remember when he was very young given his nature we wouldn't let him watch scary movies. Well a babysitter did and of course, he was convinced that there was a werewolf under his bed and wouldn't settle down for sleep.
> 
> ...


Maybe he will continue to provide you with entertainment with his experiences of fatherhood then- if Aron can survive his parents of course.
But what a simple way of getting rid of nightmares!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I loved your story and can so relate...how did we ever raise our kids by ourselves? My DD called to see if she should take DGS to the ER -- he still had allergy symptoms (from our DS's cats) after being away from them for more than 6 hours. I told her just to keep him on the Benadryl unless he started croupy coughing or wheezing. They made it through the night without the ER.
> 
> I think you're going to spend a lot of time reeling them back into reality. Good luck -- Aron is lucky to have a grandmother like you.


I hope that when I have grandchildren (assuming that MAryanne doesn't have any) that as a paediatrician by then (we hope) DD2 will not have these panic sessions- would be surprised if she does anyway. Think she will be like me- cope well with a crisis when it occurs and then react once things have settled down. She will use her knowledge to assess well rather than assuming the worst.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> I just love the sweater you are wearing - and you look like me with my knitting and glass of wine tucked in my arm!!! How fun that the little boys wanted hats - I so enjoy making for someone specifically - Glad the weekend was fun. You look relaxed and happy!!!


I really like it too- but at times the ties get in the way- as you can see I had tucked one into my trousers and the sleeves I folded my skivvy over. It comes from Knitting Sweaters from the top down by Cathy Carron.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> I just wanted to jump in and say hi before I take off for my trip. I'll be flying to New York late tomorrow, then to Paris on Saturday and London a week later. Egad!! I can't believe it's actually happening! If anyone cares to recommend any particular yarn shops in London, I'm open to suggestion. :lol: Of course, I'd love a chance to meet up with any of our UK contingent if at all possible. DD will be going off to Wales with friends for a couple of days, so I'll be quite at liberty for August 11 and 12.
> 
> Sam, if you're still coming to Seattle the end of August, I'll be back by the 20th and would love a chance to see you and Sandy and anyone else we can round up (Dorsey, are you listening?  ). Maybe we should consider a Tacoma yarn crawl this year.
> 
> I haven't been able to keep up with KTP at all for the last few weeks, but do hold you all in my heart and my thoughts every day. I hope that all are well and having as wonderful (and busy) a summer as I've been blessed with this year. Comes the fall, I'll try to get back into reading mode and rejoin Sam's wonderful party. Love to all!!


Have a lovely time in a lovely part of the world.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you for all the nice compliments on the hair.....I'm very happy with it but more so with your compliments for sure. It's always nicer when family like what you do and you folks are like family. I have a sign on my fridge that says "I love my computer. Its where all my friends live!"


You hair looks good.
Love your fridge magnet- how accurate is that?

Think I have realised I am nearly caught up- I was resisting posting much and now have started to do so- do only have a few pages and most of one is probably me! so won't be long now.

Yep-16 posts in a row from yours truly so a full page! But now I am caught up.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Sorlena, I am close to the end of the body on sweater, sorry it is taking so long but I am not fast. No more pattern errors, so far. Still got sleeves. The sweater really is pretty.


And I have done one sleeve- not quite finshed the body (still) but did one sleeve. Might even get back to it tonight, but need to work out an error -which I am fairly sure is knitter related not designer!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Julie I've forwarded an email to you with info about Ganseys (actually a magazine but they have put a bit of one of the articles in the email).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Wonder where everyone is- I'm the only to have posted for over 5 hours!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thanks sugar...I did have a rush of adrenaline when they were on tv telling people to find a place to hide and the path of the tornado they had drawn looked like it was headed for here. I was alone at the time and there was no way I could get a king-sized mattress into that little bathroom. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: When we went to eat and I said to the waitress the danger was over here, she still sounded concerned. By then I wasn't as concerned as it had weakened and was heading more east, however I was still concerned for the people in its path if it strengthened. It wasn't a warning, they actually had a funnel. I'm wondering if they have sirens that would go off to warn people too as not everyone is watching television? We have tornadoes where I live and a little damage but not the big ones like in other places. Not sure how bad they get here.
> 
> Sam, I was probably about 1 1/2 hours SE of you when you were at the game getting rained out.


Very scary.... so glad you were ok. :shock:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I don't FEEL old- just getting creaky and sore- I am always surprised to see how wrinkly I am! But I have always thought of walking aids for the geriatric- my mistake I guess.


I agree with June... old schmold! Those ideas are gone now Julie. You are not old .... but you are safe, using a stroller/frame. I remember when my mum first started using hers and she was about 86.... " it makes me feel old needing to use a frame". She is so cute sometimes.
I am all for anything that makes life easier and if it helps you being able to get out and about more and use your cool new bag as well. HUGS.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I hate that budgeting is always a trial for you (but I relate too well!). It's one reason I really miss the garden; we so love our fresh veggies, but so much has to be imported here and that raises the costs.


I am another that can relate to having to be pretty careful with money.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Good evening all. I've been missing in action for a few days and have done a quick skim to catch up on your news. I should have made some notes as I have forgotten all I wanted to comment on!

Sam, I hope you are feeling more like your usual self - depression is a rotten thing to cope with.

Shirley, thanks for bringing Emily Carr and her work to my attention. Wow, what fabulous paintings (and interesting life)

Agnes, beautiful shawls. Do you keep them for yourself, are they gifts or do you sell them? Gorgeous knitting.

Caren, lovely to see some posts from you. I've missed your coffee shots. Hope life is not too difficult at the moment.

Valerie, so sorry to hear of the setback with that infection. I know how that can play havoc with chemo treatments. Hope that all goes well for you from this point onwards.

Gwen, I just love your hair! Great colour and style.

So much more I feel I should be commenting on. Healing thoughts to all who need them and I think hugs all round are called for!

Just have to share some photos of the spectacular sunset we had in Sydney last night. Simply breathtaking. Not my photos unfortunately - we are surrounded by tall gumtrees that obscure the best sunset views but we could see that the whole sky was a changing panorama of the most stunning colours . Enjoy!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Great photos Margaret....it is an especially good one of you! Might want to make it your avatar....


I must have missed this, went back and ditto Margaret... looking good.

Gwen.... just noticed your new avatar... love your hair.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It has been particularly bad here since our right wing government increased the goods and services tax, including on all food types- but I have just been doing my forward budget after the rent goes up- it is going to make life VERY VERY difficult. The other thing that tipped the balance was when the new teeth cost so much per two weeks- that won't be out of the way till 2016. I am having a major problem finding sources of protein that I can afford- that is why I have started making my own pasta, as well as my bread- and that way I can at least control additives.


Sorry to hear that your rent in going to increase as well... :thumbdown:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh Gigi- great your take on the world- so glad you are enjoying Aron!


LOL, LOL. DITTO and I love the bit about running around saying paralyised. Ha ha. So glad they didnt rush baby to emergency though....  :shock:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi everyone, well I am actually on track this week with the TP (so far). Not much happening at this end.

Another photo....

I am going to find and post of DD at this age and put it beside one of Serena..... SO alike.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

nicho said:


> Good evening all. I've been missing in action for a few days and have done a quick skim to catch up on your news. I should have made some notes as I have forgotten all I wanted to comment on!
> 
> Sam, I hope you are feeling more like your usual self - depression is a rotten thing to cope with.
> 
> ...


What an amazing sunset it was. Did I see that Sydney is about to have its stariest night for 10 years?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The single of you....can't believe how long your hair has gotten. You look wonderful!


darowil said:


> Which one of me? If I changed my avatar I wouldn't know who I was!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Wow, those sunsets are just gorgeous! I also loved the stories about DS/DDIL taking care of the newborn and their panic. My DD#2 has always been a bit of a drama queen and when about 8, came charging down the stairs, jumping around & screaming that she'd been bitten by a spider and it was inside her one-pc pajamas. Couldn't get her to shut up or stand still, so said, "You do realize that you are making your blood circulate faster, spreading the venom?" She stopped, stock still, let me jerk down the pj's. No spider, no bite, just panic, which I was pretty sure was the case in the first place.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Oh no!!! Someone pass me the Geritol.



darowil said:


> And you sure don't want a geriatric DD- after all what does that make you?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I just woke up...coffee in hand at about 7:15 a.m. here in the Midwest USA. Good Morning!



darowil said:


> Wonder where everyone is- I'm the only to have posted for over 5 hours!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Great pictures....especially like the last one where the sky looks "textured". Colors would look magnificent in a shawl.


nicho said:


> Good evening all. I've been missing in action for a few days and have done a quick skim to catch up on your news. I should have made some notes as I have forgotten all I wanted to comment on!
> 
> Sam, I hope you are feeling more like your usual self - depression is a rotten thing to cope with.
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Can't help but smile when seeing that precious little girl!!



sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone, well I am actually on track this week with the TP (so far). Not much happening at this end.
> 
> Another photo....
> 
> I am going to find and post of DD at this age and put it beside one of Serena..... SO alike.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love the way Serena is always smiling; such a happy baby.


sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone, well I am actually on track this week with the TP (so far). Not much happening at this end.
> 
> Another photo....
> 
> I am going to find and post of DD at this age and put it beside one of Serena..... SO alike.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> The single of you....can't believe how long your hair has gotten. You look wonderful!


The first photo Vicky had straightened my hair- we all saw something we had never seen before - and likely never will. Margaret with straight hair-and looking very long. None of us liked it either! Mind you David was already in bed by then and I had a bit of wave back by the time I woke up and Vicky had thought it would hold till I washed my hair. I am considering getting it cut- sure it would look better but need to find somewhere that won't charge an arm and a leg.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Marianne had staples removed today; 29 of them...OUCH she said! Doctor also fussed at her for trying to do too much; told her NO walking around the yard, going to Wally World, etc. even for a little bit. Also fussed at her for not taking her pain meds enough. She promised to behave. Also told her that when she returns to see him at the end of August they will discuss whether or not she can try to come to KAP. He was happy at the progress on bending the knee.
> 
> No, that pic was taken today. Now here's one from 2010 when DD and I went to Arizona. Hair was long and pulled back. Best trip ever! Would love to do it again.


I've been to AZ a couple of times and loved both trips...even got to NM. The scenery is so different than where we live!
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just delivered Sydney to the vet. Will pick him up between 4:30 & 5. Told DD that she had her first taste of what it was like to leave your child at school for the first time....Lol; told her to just turn and walk away....LOL. Snip, snip,snip....


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I just woke up...coffee in hand at about 7:15 a.m. here in the Midwest USA. Good Morning!


And time for me to shut down the computer here- I did and then wanted to check up something so back on. But almost 10pm here so should be off. But with David away no great bother if I read late.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just delivered Sydney to the vet. Will pick him up between 4:30 & 5. Told DD that she had her first taste of what it was like to leave your child at school for the first time....Lol; told her to just turn and walk away....LOL. Snip, snip,snip....


Might not be quite as bouncy for a while after you get him home. You would hope you child didn't come home from school more uncomfortable than when they left though.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~We really felt some desolateness, too......just flat land forever, then a small house and barn....in the middle of nowhere with nothing around. It is unsetteling. I'm sure some folk love it, but it is just not my "cup of tea". I worry about what to do in an emergency....How far away is any help? We couldn't see any.....it is a wonder.
> 
> I will give a full report on Bearzonia. I looks intersting. We drove through Yellowstone a few years ago....did not see one bear or bison. DS was really interested in seeing a bison. I expect to be more successful tomorrow. :lol:
> 
> ...


Love the pictures of your adventure!! 
I understand completely about the desolation and aloneness of the drive. I drove from Houston to Brownsville while I lived in Texas City. For long, long miles there was not even a house or building. I wondered what in the world I'd do if anything happened. I doubt if there was cell phone coverage out there. And wondered how many miles I'd have to hike to find help!!! Scary situation!
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

True Darowil. It was always day 2 that my kids reacted to being left....heartbreaking. Sydney will be coming home with pain meds too. Figures it will take a day or two before he starts calming down maybe a little.


darowil said:


> Might not be quite as bouncy for a while after you get him home. You would hope you child didn't come home from school more uncomfortable than when they left though.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> True Darowil. It was always day 2 that my kids reacted to being left....heartbreaking. Sydney will be coming home with pain meds too. Figures it will take a day or two before he starts calming down maybe a little.


Day 1 is exciting and new. Day 2 it starts to feel real and maybe not so good after all.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Good morning to all from a very sunny Chicago. Weather is forecast to be cooler - about 78 degrees - so this has all the makings of a wonderful day. Starting out with my home-iced mocha coffee. I made a cup of coffee with the Keurig-added some instant espresso powder and hot chocolate powder and then added a little hazelnut coffee creamer. Poured that all together over ice in a 20 oz. water bottle and I'm set for the a.m.

Great news and thanks to all the prayer warriors. Our little great-nephew may be getting out of the hospital today. Infections are all clear and he will go on a small dose of oral antibiotic until he's older and then they'll decide whether there will have to be surgery. Here's what has been causing all the problems:

http://www.mayoclinic.org/diseases-conditions/vesicoureteral-reflux/basics/causes/con-20031544

You are all so wonderful to have included his getting better in your prayers.

DD#1 goes to surgeon for post-op appointment -- she's perked up immensely in the past couple of days and has even devised a small back pack so she can use her crutches to walk out to her mailbox, put the stuff in the backpack, and head back into the house. Her Dad was down there for a few days and put in a new kitchen faucet (and cleaned out water line at the same time---she finally has some water pressure from the water heater; cleaned out the clothes dryer and vacuumed up all the lint that's accumulated for quite some time---no longer a fire-hazard and re-arranged her house to generally be at chair height level so that she can reheat food in microwave, get what she needs out of the refrigerator, cabinets, etc. Things are looking very bright this a.m.!!

Love the photos of the Sydney sky!!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Page 38... bedtime for me.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I am another that can relate to having to be pretty careful with money.


I definitely can relate! But most times squeeze by each month! 
but have so very much to be thankful for!
JuneK


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Good morning to all from a very sunny Chicago. Weather is forecast to be cooler - about 78 degrees - so this has all the makings of a wonderful day. Starting out with my home-iced mocha coffee. I made a cup of coffee with the Keurig-added some instant espresso powder and hot chocolate powder and then added a little hazelnut coffee creamer. Poured that all together over ice in a 20 oz. water bottle and I'm set for the a.m.
> 
> Great news and thanks to all the prayer warriors. Our little great-nephew may be getting out of the hospital today. Infections are all clear and he will go on a small dose of oral antibiotic until he's older and then they'll decide whether there will have to be surgery. Here's what has been causing all the problems:
> 
> ...


Being able to be so much more independent will will help DD feel better and to be feeling physically better as well will also help. Maybe she wil be able to enjoy slwing down as she feels less dependent.

And how wonderful about your great-nephew that he might be out so soon. And it looks like he could outgrow the problem but guess until then he will be at increased risk of infections.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

nicho said:


> Good evening all. I've been missing in action for a few days and have done a quick skim to catch up on your news. I should have made some notes as I have forgotten all I wanted to comment on!
> 
> Sam, I hope you are feeling more like your usual self - depression is a rotten thing to cope with.
> 
> ...


I completely understand about tall trees obscuring the sunrises and sunsets!!!
Thank you for posting those wonderful pictures.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone, well I am actually on track this week with the TP (so far). Not much happening at this end.
> 
> Another photo....
> 
> I am going to find and post of DD at this age and put it beside one of Serena..... SO alike.


Such a wonderful, happy, lovely baby!! Sweet Serena!
junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Good morning to all from a very sunny Chicago. Weather is forecast to be cooler - about 78 degrees - so this has all the makings of a wonderful day. Starting out with my home-iced mocha coffee. I made a cup of coffee with the Keurig-added some instant espresso powder and hot chocolate powder and then added a little hazelnut coffee creamer. Poured that all together over ice in a 20 oz. water bottle and I'm set for the a.m.
> 
> Great news and thanks to all the prayer warriors. Our little great-nephew may be getting out of the hospital today. Infections are all clear and he will go on a small dose of oral antibiotic until he's older and then they'll decide whether there will have to be surgery. Here's what has been causing all the problems:
> 
> ...


Wonderful news about the little guy!! hOpe he continues to do well.
Praying for good news from DD's appointment. Glad Dad made things easier for her.
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Rookie so glad to hear family is all on the mend. Tried to follow link explaining nephew's condition but wouldn't "go there"; good that it is something he might just out grow though. Glad DH was able to be such a help to DD in getting abode situated better for her. So glad life is on the upswing


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

good Morning everyone! It is a glorious morning here in Calgary. The sun is shining, no wind and the rockies are beautiful in the distance. So beautiful we decided to drive out to Cochrane to get a better view and drop in at
Tim Hortons for breakfast. I have been working at trying to figure out moving emoticons with the help of a friend so here goes one to welcome the day! (keep your fingers crossed)












(I never know whether they are going to work) yeah!!!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Those pictures of the Sydney sky line and beaches are so beautiful Nicho. I hope you will show some pictures of your trip through the rockies - I have been following your travels with interest. I am so glad you had good weather here, as it makes such a difference on the drive through the mountains.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Hi everyone, This is the first I've been on so as usual I have a lot of catching up to do. Cmalzia where are you going?
> 
> ~~~Starting in Chicago, driving the southern route through OK, NM, AZ to a reunion in Irvine, CA. Then slowly up the coast to visit friends in SF area....then back to Chicago via the Northern route. We have made it to Flagstaff AZ to date. Today is a touristy day....going to Bearizona, and who knows where else. Ending up in Phoenix tonight. A yarn shop tomorrow and visiting a relative for dinner...then on to CA.
> So far...all is good! VERY different scenery from the midwest! Each turn in more striking than the last!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Great pictures....especially like the last one where the sky looks "textured". Colors would look magnificent in a shawl.


Oh, quick, send it to a yarn co!!!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone, well I am actually on track this week with the TP (so far). Not much happening at this end.
> 
> Another photo....
> 
> I am going to find and post of DD at this age and put it beside one of Serena..... SO alike.


She's lovely and growing so quickly! Isn't it funny when your baby's baby looks like your baby did....if you get my drift! Luke is very like his daddy at the same age and even makes the same funny screwed up face!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Love the pictures of your adventure!!
> I understand completely about the desolation and aloneness of the drive. I drove from Houston to Brownsville while I lived in Texas City. For long, long miles there was not even a house or building. I wondered what in the world I'd do if anything happened. I doubt if there was cell phone coverage out there. And wondered how many miles I'd have to hike to find help!!! Scary situation!
> Junek


~~~I can connect with that. The other scary part.....the speed limit is 75....we go about 2-3 mph above that....and we felt like we were creeping along! Everyone passed us...even the trucks. When all alone on the road....you got no sense of speed....maybe becasue the landscape doesn't change a lot, no real tall trees to whiz past...don't know, but it was an odd sensation, because we knew we were really whizzing along! Just didn't "feel" it.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Nicho - Beautiful skies!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Good morning to all from a very sunny Chicago. Weather is forecast to be cooler - about 78 degrees - so this has all the makings of a wonderful day. Starting out with my home-iced mocha coffee. I made a cup of coffee with the Keurig-added some instant espresso powder and hot chocolate powder and then added a little hazelnut coffee creamer. Poured that all together over ice in a 20 oz. water bottle and I'm set for the a.m.
> 
> Great news and thanks to all the prayer warriors. Our little great-nephew may be getting out of the hospital today. Infections are all clear and he will go on a small dose of oral antibiotic until he's older and then they'll decide whether there will have to be surgery. Here's what has been causing all the problems:
> 
> ...


~~~GOOD GOOD news, Rookie! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Day 1 is exciting and new. Day 2 it starts to feel real and maybe not so good after all.


My friend's son came home after his first day at school and said it had been okay, but "I don't think I want to go back again!" :shock:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Wonder where everyone is- I'm the only to have posted for over 5 hours!


I was asleep, given that five hours were in the middle of the night for me.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> nittergma said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone, This is the first I've been on so as usual I have a lot of catching up to do. Cmalzia where are you going?
> ...


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Gwen, LOVE the new colors!!!!

Bob and I are leaving in a couple hours for Virginia for the funeral or a very dear friend. He was one of the founders of the Amateur radio Bible study that Bob participates in every morning. It has been going for about 45 years, Bob stumbled across it about 30 years ago and has been on the radio with them at 6 a.m. ever since. We meet once a year and we've made some very wonderful friends - including quite a few of the wives who knit and crochet. A lot of them are dropping everything to go to Dick's funeral. We will drive down today, stay overnight, go to the services on Wed., jump on the Interstate and fly for home - about an 8 hour drive - be home late Wed. night. See you all on Thursday!

Love and prayers for all, Paula


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Me, too!!



Gweniepooh said:


> Rookie so glad to hear family is all on the mend. Tried to follow link explaining nephew's condition but wouldn't "go there"; good that it is something he might just out grow though. Glad DH was able to be such a help to DD in getting abode situated better for her. So glad life is on the upswing


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks for the idea...I think I'll send it off to a yarn dyer that I know in Waterloo, Iowa. We'll see what happens.



Kansas g-ma said:


> Oh, quick, send it to a yarn co!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

That's why I love cruise control...I'd probably be inching up on the speedometer otherwise.



cmaliza said:


> ~~~I can connect with that. The other scary part.....the speed limit is 75....we go about 2-3 mph above that....and we felt like we were creeping along! Everyone passed us...even the trucks. When all alone on the road....you got no sense of speed....maybe becasue the landscape doesn't change a lot, no real tall trees to whiz past...don't know, but it was an odd sensation, because we knew we were really whizzing along! Just didn't "feel" it.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Oh my!! I guess because we were somewhat isolated on the farm, that I always looked forward to going to school...even rode my bike into town to go the libraries during the summer to have contact with kids my age (other than my brothers). Hope your friend's son learned to like school too.



KateB said:


> My friend's son came home after his first day at school and said it had been okay, but "I don't think I want to go back again!" :shock:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Praying for safe travels and sending condolences on the passing of your friend. Hugs.



Grandmapaula said:


> Gwen, LOVE the new colors!!!!
> 
> Bob and I are leaving in a couple hours for Virginia for the funeral or a very dear friend. He was one of the founders of the Amateur radio Bible study that Bob participates in every morning. It has been going for about 45 years, Bob stumbled across it about 30 years ago and has been on the radio with them at 6 a.m. ever since. We meet once a year and we've made some very wonderful friends - including quite a few of the wives who knit and crochet. A lot of them are dropping everything to go to Dick's funeral. We will drive down today, stay overnight, go to the services on Wed., jump on the Interstate and fly for home - about an 8 hour drive - be home late Wed. night. See you all on Thursday!
> 
> Love and prayers for all, Paula


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Don't know how, but ended up with a double post. Do you think there are some cyber spies who know that I'm filling out my paperwork for the KAP to send off to Gwen...so created a Gwennie!?



Grandmapaula said:


> Gwen, LOVE the new colors!!!!
> 
> Bob and I are leaving in a couple hours for Virginia for the funeral or a very dear friend. He was one of the founders of the Amateur radio Bible study that Bob participates in every morning. It has been going for about 45 years, Bob stumbled across it about 30 years ago and has been on the radio with them at 6 a.m. ever since. We meet once a year and we've made some very wonderful friends - including quite a few of the wives who knit and crochet. A lot of them are dropping everything to go to Dick's funeral. We will drive down today, stay overnight, go to the services on Wed., jump on the Interstate and fly for home - about an 8 hour drive - be home late Wed. night. See you all on Thursday!
> 
> Love and prayers for all, Paula


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Oh my!! I guess because we were somewhat isolated on the farm, that I always looked forward to going to school...even rode my bike into town to go the libraries during the summer to have contact with kids my age (other than my brothers). Hope your friend's son learned to like school too.


He must have because he ended up getting 2 degrees - almost the eternal student!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Ah, that's good to hear. I often thought I would like to become a professional student...certainly am interested in being a life-long learner.



KateB said:


> He must have because he ended up getting 2 degrees - almost the eternal student!


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Nicho, because I'm so far behind I missed where you went on your trip. Those pictures are breathtaking!
I'm not sure who started the talk about the Grand Canyon but that has been my dream for many years and other parts of the west also.
AZ I hope your week goes well, is it the Mayo clinic you're going to?
Matthew, I just love your drawings, those are my favorite kind of drawings, I think it would be very challenging to get all the values because you arent depening on color.
I'll check in later, I need to do organizing of my attic today while the weather is cool.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

KateB said:


> Sounds like quite a trip. We have an Irvine (probably the original) about 20 miles away from us.


~~~Wish I could drop by your Irvine! I don't think the car will float...it's SO loaded! :lol:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Gwen, LOVE the new colors!!!!
> 
> Bob and I are leaving in a couple hours for Virginia for the funeral or a very dear friend. He was one of the founders of the Amateur radio Bible study that Bob participates in every morning. It has been going for about 45 years, Bob stumbled across it about 30 years ago and has been on the radio with them at 6 a.m. ever since. We meet once a year and we've made some very wonderful friends - including quite a few of the wives who knit and crochet. A lot of them are dropping everything to go to Dick's funeral. We will drive down today, stay overnight, go to the services on Wed., jump on the Interstate and fly for home - about an 8 hour drive - be home late Wed. night. See you all on Thursday!
> 
> Love and prayers for all, Paula


~~~Love & prayers to you, too. Have a safe trip. Share happy memories and be thankful for the time together.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

KateB said:


> My friend's son came home after his first day at school and said it had been okay, but "I don't think I want to go back again!" :shock:


~~~I think there is a pudding commercial on tv with that same scenario!
:lol: :lol:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's why I love cruise control...I'd probably be inching up on the speedometer otherwise.


~~~Yes...cruise control did save us!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well she over did things the other day but as she said she knows her limits now. She seems to be doing well. Hates just sitting around but is behaving herself and letting things heal. Still a BIG question as to whether or not she will make it to the KAP.
> Just heard from DH (Brantley) and DGS (Kaje). the traveled 12 miles hiking today....exhausted. Have aprox. 36 miles to go so don't expect them to finish until Friday. Here are some pictures from Friday when I met them at Neel's Gap. Sydney road up with me...he did not go on the hike.


Great pictures! No way could I manage any of that.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Tuesday morning here at 11am. The landlord was here this morning at 9:15am(she acted surprised at the mold issue). She said she would in touch with the property managers and have them here asap. I told her I have probably 20 pics or more od the mold so she knows I am seriously not too impressed. There is someone outside right now wandering around outside the windows looking at them. 

I am going back to catch up now.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So sorry about the loss of your long time friend. Traveling mercies; remember don't drive faster than your guardian angel can fly! {{{{HUGS}}}}}



Grandmapaula said:


> Gwen, LOVE the new colors!!!!
> 
> Bob and I are leaving in a couple hours for Virginia for the funeral or a very dear friend. He was one of the founders of the Amateur radio Bible study that Bob participates in every morning. It has been going for about 45 years, Bob stumbled across it about 30 years ago and has been on the radio with them at 6 a.m. ever since. We meet once a year and we've made some very wonderful friends - including quite a few of the wives who knit and crochet. A lot of them are dropping everything to go to Dick's funeral. We will drive down today, stay overnight, go to the services on Wed., jump on the Interstate and fly for home - about an 8 hour drive - be home late Wed. night. See you all on Thursday!
> 
> Love and prayers for all, Paula


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just for yoiu nittergma....two of my favorite pictures from when DD & I were at the Grand Canyon in 2010.


nittergma said:


> Nicho, because I'm so far behind I missed where you went on your trip. Those pictures are breathtaking!
> I'm not sure who started the talk about the Grand Canyon but that has been my dream for many years and other parts of the west also.
> AZ I hope your week goes well, is it the Mayo clinic you're going to?
> Matthew, I just love your drawings, those are my favorite kind of drawings, I think it would be very challenging to get all the values because you arent depening on color.
> I'll check in later, I need to do organizing of my attic today while the weather is cool.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Glad that your headache is almost gone. It can really get you down.

I love your toddler sweater. I'm awaiting a great nephew next month and have been knitting for him. This sweater is beautiful. Would you share the pattern?

I should also clean up my computer. I keep saving patterns into evernote as well as favourites and never seem to get back to them. I've tried to download to an external hard drive but don't seem to have much luck. I think I need a new machine.



Sorlenna said:


> My headache is almost gone--and I have to say that six days is not a record for a duration--a record I am quite happy not to break! It's mostly at the bottom of the neck and the muscle in the left shoulder is still in a tight knot (it is a tension headache, not a migraine; I haven't had a migraine in a long time now, knock wood). The worst part is knowing what caused it and not really being able to do anything about it. Eh. This too shall pass.
> 
> I've taken a shot of the newest project, another toddler sweater, as I wait for the new yarn for the Charlotte. I also need to dig into the stash and get something out for a shawl--I've wanted to make my BFF one forever and need to get started on it!
> 
> ...


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Sydney skies look fan-tab-u-lous. They would look awesome as dyed yarn colors.

Sorry to hear of your friends passing Paula. 

Poor Sydney gone to the vet.  but I understand why, we should be doing the same thing with our pups too.

Sugar Serena is such a happy little baby, love to see that smile.

Gwen your hair looks awesome.

The landlord just showed up with her husband to show him the situation with the mold. They said that the property managers will be here on Thursday morning.

One thing for sure...Life is never boring around my house. :lol:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Grrrrrr.....on the last color change of a big embroidery and the thread jammed....fixed the jam but it through the design out of line and can''t get it aligned back in place....oh well....seill have to start over. Taking a break from machine right now.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> good Morning everyone! It is a glorious morning here in Calgary. The sun is shining, no wind and the rockies are beautiful in the distance. So beautiful we decided to drive out to Cochrane to get a better view and drop in at
> Tim Hortons for breakfast. I have been working at trying to figure out moving emoticons with the help of a friend so here goes one to welcome the day! (keep your fingers crossed)
> 
> 
> ...


Good morning, Shirley. Love the jamming kitties!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I can connect with that. The other scary part.....the speed limit is 75....we go about 2-3 mph above that....and we felt like we were creeping along! Everyone passed us...even the trucks. When all alone on the road....you got no sense of speed....maybe becasue the landscape doesn't change a lot, no real tall trees to whiz past...don't know, but it was an odd sensation, because we knew we were really whizzing along! Just didn't "feel" it.


I know what you mean!! The first time I took a road trip in TX, I had only had my new Grand Am for a couple of weeks. No cruise control. I was tooling along on one of those flat, treeless area and there were no other cars for miles. I glanced at the speedometer and I was driving 90 mph. Scared myself silly!!
Believe me, I "glanced" at that speedometer a lot more often after that.
If you don't drive at least 80 mph on the TX freeways, people leave you in their dust!!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Sydney skies look fan-tab-u-lous. They would look awesome as dyed yarn colors.
> 
> Sorry to hear of your friends passing Paula.
> 
> ...


I'm glad they're so impressed that they're quickly getting action on the situation!.
Enjoy your time off.
Is Gage finding lots to entertain himself with now that school is out?
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Hope they bring in good professionals to do the clean up...also wonder if other apartments might be available...I think I'd want to move out of that one--hassle I know---but not worth getting sick over. Landlords should pay to have movers come and box up and move your stuff..



gagesmom said:


> Sydney skies look fan-tab-u-lous. They would look awesome as dyed yarn colors.
> 
> Sorry to hear of your friends passing Paula.
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Oh no--so sorry that happened.



Gweniepooh said:


> Grrrrrr.....on the last color change of a big embroidery and the thread jammed....fixed the jam but it through the design out of line and can''t get it aligned back in place....oh well....seill have to start over. Taking a break from machine right now.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer - Prayers winging their way to Bella. Hopefully this new specialist will be able to do something to help her. She sounds like such a darling girl.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I have not kept up with everyone's postings....maybe later tonight. Just wanted to check in....we have gotten as far as Santa Rosa, NM. Not much to report on the way. We have decided we want to make another trip...with NO deadlines or appointments. There were several places we wanted to stop, but arrangements have been made, and we have deadlines and targets to meet. We missed the National Cowboy Museum...I would have liked to see that. Also, the National Quarter Horse Museum, and to stop at some Cherokee Arts & Crafts stores...on the next trip, for sure. This trip does have a different focus. Out first goal is Flagstaff, AZ. We'll get there tomorrow. That's the first baby we get to meet! Excited about that.
> 
> The scenery has been fairly....flat! Not my cup of tea. NM is getting into foothills and looking forward to more mountains soon.


I am happy to hear you are safe! We love having no deadlines when we travel. If we see something we want to stop to see, we can. Enjoy the baby snuggles!
Tami


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwennie Darn, don't know of any of your relatives. If any of mine were still alive maybe they would know. My grandparents lived on High St. PA went to Congregational Church, Ma played organ for Welsh Baptist Church.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

flyty1n - How sad for the people displaced by these fires but glad that you are not affected. It is terrible to have to leave your home behind and hope that it survives the fire. The wildlife suffer so much too. Hopefully everyone will be safe.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Hope all goes well at the Mayo Clinic. Think of you lots. Take care of yourself as well.



AZ Sticks said:


> Dear Marge-it was confirmed that Alan has ulcerative colitis involving the entire colon- and treatment is ongoing as are trips to Mayo in our quest to determine the best course of treatment. He has been taking Humira by injection since January and we have had some success - but the only "cure" is surgery so that is still a possibility. We will know more after our trip the first week in August. I'm glad you had a good trip shopping - your chicken salad sounds lovely!! - AZ


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Oh, I would so second that! Just pure torture-- I love mixed berry anything. Sam's used to have a mixed berry shake and I would always get one since I had to drive home into the afternoon sun (you know, any excuse--).


I get a berry smoothie at Costco almost every time I go! I didn't know Sam's thad them. I've been a member there for years. YUM!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Julie I've forwarded an email to you with info about Ganseys (actually a magazine but they have put a bit of one of the articles in the email).


Thanks for that Margaret- I read it with interest!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I agree with June... old schmold! Those ideas are gone now Julie. You are not old .... but you are safe, using a stroller/frame. I remember when my mum first started using hers and she was about 86.... " it makes me feel old needing to use a frame". She is so cute sometimes.
> I am all for anything that makes life easier and if it helps you being able to get out and about more and use your cool new bag as well. HUGS.


 :thumbup: Hugs to you too, Cathy, and a special one for little Serena- she is such a beautiful little person!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I am another that can relate to having to be pretty careful with money.


I think it often goes with the territory when you are on your own! BTW how is little Oscar?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nicho said:


> Good evening all. I've been missing in action for a few days and have done a quick skim to catch up on your news. I should have made some notes as I have forgotten all I wanted to comment on!
> 
> Sam, I hope you are feeling more like your usual self - depression is a rotten thing to cope with.
> 
> ...


Great shots!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Sorry to hear that your rent in going to increase as well... :thumbdown:


I could have done without it!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

What a lovely looking family. That is quite a hike they're undertaking but well worth it when I see the pictures. The scenery is beautiful. Sydney is a gorgeous dog.



Gweniepooh said:


> Well she over did things the other day but as she said she knows her limits now. She seems to be doing well. Hates just sitting around but is behaving herself and letting things heal. Still a BIG question as to whether or not she will make it to the KAP.
> Just heard from DH (Brantley) and DGS (Kaje). the traveled 12 miles hiking today....exhausted. Have aprox. 36 miles to go so don't expect them to finish until Friday. Here are some pictures from Friday when I met them at Neel's Gap. Sydney road up with me...he did not go on the hike.[/quote


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Good news!



Cashmeregma said:


> The tornado watch is over. We did have a cloud front move over and I could see several areas where the clouds were swirling but nothing that came near touching down. I don't think anyone has been hurt north of here so that is good. I wonder if Aran lives near here?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay...here's the new hair do...I love it....makes me feel all upbeat. And why did I do this? FOR ME! LOL


I love it! You look great!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just for yoiu nittergma....two of my favorite pictures from when DD & I were at the Grand Canyon in 2010.


I would be nowhere NEAR that edge- don't have a head for heights at all!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

We had some of that rain the night before last. Really needed it too. Luckily for us, we didn't lose our power. Great that you still had the hot water bath. Such a nuisance when you don't have water. Need it for all kinds of things. Love dill pickles AND catfish. I'm looking forward to seeing the finished afghans. I guess it won't be until after the KAP. Just don't forget to post pictures.

Got an email from my bro in Phoenix. They were having a Haboob and lost their power. The air con was out and he said it was hotter than h..ll. I can't imagine a cloud of dust over 3000 feet high. Must be a lot of cleanup after that storm. Do we have any KPers from Phoenix?

quote=jheiens]
Earlier, I had just finished processing 6 quarts of garlic dill pickle spears when my sister called from Illinois. We talked for several minutes when the power flickered and the phone/cable lines went out; tried to call her back on the cell phone and couldn't get through. She called me back and then the power went out again. It came back on and I started to cook the fish tacos we were having for supper when the storm got really furious and the power went out again.

II had intended to get the rest of the smaller afghan all joined up before now, but Life got in the way. There only about 96 more squares to go for the other two full-sized ones. And then it will be late summer and the KAP will be just around the corner.

Can't wait to see you all again. I believe that you will be so pleased to see the beauty you all have created.

Ohio Joy[/quote]


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

KatyNora, sounds like a fabulous trip. Can't wait for pictures.
Serena is a beauty.
Nicho, such gorgeous pix. Australia is on my bucket list.
Maya and I had nice walk. Met a friend and her Golden and walked together.
Gwennie, machines can be sooooooo frustrating. How did Sydney handle neutering.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just had the left over fish tacos for lunch....so good. DD really liked the too.
She's gone in to work until 5. I'm back in front of the embroidery machine.....work, work, work.....but I do enjoy it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sounds like quite a trip. I've only flown over NM on the way to AZ. NM appeals to me because of the Cherokee arts. Spent time in Tucson and pick up a few Hopi kachina dolls. The Indian art is quite lovely as is some of their jewellery. It's too bad that you weren't able to visit some of the museums on the way. Maybe next time. I must have missed your earlier post about your visit to Flagstaff. Is it a grandchild you're going to visit?? Also meant to thank you for the photos.



cmaliza said:


> ~~~I have not kept up with everyone's postings....maybe later tonight. Just wanted to check in....we have gotten as far as Santa Rosa, NM. Not much to report on the way. We have decided we want to make another trip...with NO deadlines or appointments. There were several places we wanted to stop, but arrangements have been made, and we have deadlines and targets to meet. We missed the National Cowboy Museum...I would have liked to see that. Also, the National Quarter Horse Museum, and to stop at some Cherokee Arts & Crafts stores...on the next trip, for sure. This trip does have a different focus. Out first goal is Flagstaff, AZ. We'll get there tomorrow. That's the first baby we get to meet! Excited about that.
> 
> The scenery has been fairly....flat! Not my cup of tea. NM is getting into foothills and looking forward to more mountains soon.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Hope you have a great trip!



Sandy said:


> The car is half packed for our trip to Lake Chelan next week. We leave on the 2nd and return on the 18th, but I will take my computer so I can try to keep up. The forest fires aren't out yet but hopefully no more will start and they won't block our route. I still have about 10 pages until I catch up so off to read.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Great news and thanks to all the prayer warriors. Our little great-nephew may be getting out of the hospital today. Infections are all clear and he will go on a small dose of oral antibiotic until he's older and then they'll decide whether there will have to be surgery. Here's what has been causing all the problems:
http://www.mayoclinic.org/diseases-conditions/vesicoureteral-reflux/basics/causes/con-20031544

You are all so wonderful to have included his getting better in your prayers.

DD#1 goes to surgeon for post-op appointment -- she's perked up immensely in the past couple of days and has even devised a small back pack so she can use her crutches to walk out to her mailbox, put the stuff in the backpack, and head back into the house. Her Dad was down there for a few days and put in a new kitchen faucet (and cleaned out water line at the same time---she finally has some water pressure from the water heater; cleaned out the clothes dryer and vacuumed up all the lint that's accumulated for quite some time---no longer a fire-hazard and re-arranged her house to generally be at chair height level so that she can reheat food in microwave, get what she needs out of the refrigerator, cabinets, etc. Things are looking very bright this a.m.!!

Love the photos of the Sydney sky!![/quote]

Great news on your great nephew. I'm sue the parents must be sooo relieved. Hope they're all home together very soon. Glad to hear things are looking brighter for your DD too. It's amazing how inventive you can be when you have to. Hope she continues to make progress.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone, well I am actually on track this week with the TP (so far). Not much happening at this end.
> 
> Another photo....
> 
> I am going to find and post of DD at this age and put it beside one of Serena..... SO alike.


Another lovely picture of Serena. That baby lives up to her name so well. She is such a little angel.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Nice pictures, darowil. Sounds like an enjoyable weekend except for the septic, of course. Did your great nephew like his hat?



darowil said:


> Had a lovely weekend- though one nephew didn't make it. They were due in early morning from Bali but Adelaide airport was closed becuase of fog so they got sent to Melbourne and didn't arrive until lunch time and had other things they needed to do as well.
> Came back exhausted but I expected that.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

caught up again page 48. Hugs and Prayers for all


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Oh, sounds so good.



jheiens said:


> Gwen, I use whatever sounds like it will taste good: salt, pepper, cumin, chili powder, oregano, garlic--any or all of them as I think that they might taste with the slaw/lettuce-tomato topping. OR just use salt and pepper and go with the fresh salsa and lettuce from Sam's Club.
> 
> Sliced black olives might be tasty also.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Nice photos.



Poledra65 said:


> Thought I'd post a couple pics from our trip to Mount Rushmore.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

He'll be a changed man (lol)

Speaking of Sydney he goes tomorrow to be neutered


Gweniepooh said:


> ....


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sure didn't work for my girl. She's as full of beans as ever.



Sorlenna said:


> Gwen, I'm sure Sydney's operation will go fine--and we shall see if he settles down afterward! I did find that it quieted the Boys after they were neutered, but then they are cats. :mrgreen:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cute hat. Who's going to get it?



gagesmom said:


> Caught up and have to post my latest finished hat. Started it yesterday at work and knit on it at breaks and lunch hour. Finished it up this morning.
> 
> Baby bear hat by Gilda Knits on Ravelry.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gigi - that is too funny. New fathers have a tendency to over- react :lol:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I see you've mastered the emoticons. Good job!



Designer1234 said:


> You are wonderful, GIGI


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Quite daring of you! Looks great too.



Gweniepooh said:


> Okay...here's the new hair do...I love it....makes me feel all upbeat. And why did I do this? FOR ME! LOL


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Good luck --- what you need is a big axe!!!!



Sorlenna said:


> This is what I'm dealing with out there! The shoe is for size reference (the shoe is size 10). It's going to take a while to get that sucker out of there.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Hope you have a great trip. It sounds wonderful...Paris and London too. Wow.



KatyNora said:


> I just wanted to jump in and say hi before I take off for my trip. I'll be flying to New York late tomorrow, then to Paris on Saturday and London a week later. Egad!! I can't believe it's actually happening! quote]


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Nice picture of you and DD. Where was the picture taken?



Gweniepooh said:


> No, that pic was taken today. Now here's one from 2010 when DD and I went to Arizona. Hair was long and pulled back. Best trip ever! Would love to do it again.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I think I'm in the race with you! Maybe they can't get in because of us.



darowil said:


> Wonder where everyone is- I'm the only to have posted for over 5 hours!


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

At a ghost town near Gilbert, Arizona. It was quite an interesting place.


budasha said:


> Nice picture of you and DD. Where was the picture taken?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful photos.



nicho said:


> Just have to share some photos of the spectacular sunset we had in Sydney last night. Simply breathtaking. Not my photos unfortunately - we are surrounded by tall gumtrees that obscure the best sunset views but we could see that the whole sky was a changing panorama of the most stunning colours . Enjoy!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

She's adorable!



sugarsugar said:


> Another photo....
> 
> I am going to find and post of DD at this age and put it beside one of Serena..... SO alike.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I think I'm in the race with you! Maybe they can't get in because of us.
> 
> :lol: :lol:


It is not that so much as that, in my case at least- I was getting the bread into the oven- (it is now baked) and preparing potatoes for scalloped potatoes- also in the oven. Day is well under way- and I have to go out at some point for my INR- but I will be able to knit!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

So glad that your great-nephew may be coming home today and that DD #1 is on the mend..



RookieRetiree said:


> Great news and thanks to all the prayer warriors. Our little great-nephew may be getting out of the hospital today. Infections are all clear and he will go on a small dose of oral antibiotic until he's older and then they'll decide whether there will have to be surgery. Here's what has been causing all the problems:
> 
> http://www.mayoclinic.org/diseases-conditions/vesicoureteral-reflux/basics/causes/con-20031544
> 
> ...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your friend. Drive safe.



Grandmapaula said:


> Gwen, LOVE the new colors!!!!
> 
> Bob and I are leaving in a couple hours for Virginia for the funeral or a very dear friend. He was one of the founders of the Amateur radio Bible study that Bob participates in every morning. It has been going for about 45 years, Bob stumbled across it about 30 years ago and has been on the radio with them at 6 a.m. ever since. We meet once a year and we've made some very wonderful friends - including quite a few of the wives who knit and crochet. A lot of them are dropping everything to go to Dick's funeral. We will drive down today, stay overnight, go to the services on Wed., jump on the Interstate and fly for home - about an 8 hour drive - be home late Wed. night. See you all on Thursday!
> 
> Love and prayers for all, Paula


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Hope they solve the mold issue quickly. Not a good thing to have.



gagesmom said:


> Tuesday morning here at 11am. The landlord was here this morning at 9:15am(she acted surprised at the mold issue). She said she would in touch with the property managers and have them here asap. I told her I have probably 20 pics or more od the mold so she knows I am seriously not too impressed. There is someone outside right now wandering around outside the windows looking at them.
> 
> I am going back to catch up now.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Gwen, sure hate it when the embroidery jams. I was doing a shopping bag that had 4 big embroidery and of course it jamed on the last one. I couldn't get it lined up perfectly. 
thank good the bag was for me. I just made the best of it I could and removed some stitches when I was finished. Ugg is a polite word for the mess.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> Sounds like quite a trip. I've only flown over NM on the way to AZ. NM appeals to me because of the Cherokee arts. Spent time in Tucson and pick up a few Hopi kachina dolls. The Indian art is quite lovely as is some of their jewellery. It's too bad that you weren't able to visit some of the museums on the way. Maybe next time. I must have missed your earlier post about your visit to Flagstaff. Is it a grandchild you're going to visit?? Also meant to thank you for the photos.


You may be thinking of OK--the Cherokee live there. In NM, there are pueblo people and the Apache.



budasha said:


> Good luck --- what you need is a big axe!!!!


I am thinking of looking at some to see if they cost very much. I used to have a lot of tools but they have disappeared over the years. :roll:

Paula, my condolences on the loss of your friend.

Glad to hear the wee fellow is coming home--that's the best place to be!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

That's a place I didn't see.



Gweniepooh said:


> At a ghost town near Gilbert, Arizona. It was quite an interesting place.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Finally, caught up to page 50. I've been sitting here for at least 2-1/2 hours. Time to go and do some knitting. See you later.


----------



## marlark (Jul 23, 2014)

I ran into computer problems again and had to call the intrnet provider to do some repairs. They had to replace the modem and router. It worked,but kept dropping the connection and wouldn't restart. I was assuming it was something I was doing and turned out to be equiptment failure. Replaced some of the under the house wiring. I wonder who will have to pay for that. T hey had estimated under $100 before they came. I am glad that my friend Betty had arranged it, because I run out of money every mo. Marlark


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I had problems with the lap top today and had to refresh the computer, was a pain in the rump but it is running like a dream now. :thumbup: 

Just found out that my Great niece or nephew is due January 15th. I am so excited.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

budasha said:


> Cute hat. Who's going to get it?


It will go on the craft table for the holiday season.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sorry I have not been on for a day or so - been sleeping my life away - lol.

they had more rain in van wert of the games were postponed until Thursday and Friday night bar anymore rain. I really hope it holds off so we can get this tournament finished. I think even the team wants it over.

cool again today - 71° - but muggy - which is to be the weather for the rest of the week. really mother nature - this is summer not fall. already the naysayers are predicting another winter like the last one - too far away to worry about.

looked out my door this morning and it looked like it had snowed during the night. someone must have furminated blanco - I was surprised he had any hair left. that dog just sheds by looking at him and of course white hair shows up much more than black. but he is a super dog - all the children as babies crawled all over him - layed on him - and he just lays there. if they are outside he has to be outside. pure sweetness.

pulled a tick out of my beard this morning - it no doubt came in on sophie - my wandering tom cat - I do need to get some tick stuff for cats for him - he is the only one that brings them in. none of the other cats have ever had them - I check them regularly and hickory always has frontline on. this is about the fourth or fifth one I have had this summer. first one in my beard. feel like I should jump in a vat of sheep dip - itch all over. lol

I had to rip Bentley's sweater all the way down to the ribbing - I was just ready to put in the fourth button hole and it dawned on me that they were on the right side - oh no said I. so I put in one more row of ribbing and then start the ststch which put in on the left side. needless to say I was not a happy camper. it's not fall yet so I have a little time.

not a lot going on at the moser homestead so I best get busy here and catch up. --- sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

marlark said:


> I ran into computer problems again and had to call the intrnet provider to do some repairs. They had to replace the modem and router. It worked,but kept dropping the connection and wouldn't restart. I was assuming it was something I was doing and turned out to be equiptment failure. Replaced some of the under the house wiring. I wonder who will have to pay for that. T hey had estimated under $100 before they came. I am glad that my friend Betty had arranged it, because I run out of money every mo. Marlark


Sure hope you manage to get it sorted- without having a big bill!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what are you working on right now june? --- sam



jknappva said:


> I've also gotten some but so often they're ones that don't interest me. And at the moment, I'm into my knitting so the reading is taking a back seat anyway.
> Junek


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what was her reason for doing this? not smart in my opinion. --- sam



marlark said:


> While I as typing my saga the landlords gardener arrived and
> chopped every limb off of my 69 year old elm which provides protection from the afternoon heat from direct sun and breeze from 3:00 pm. on. Despite my feelings on the matter this year she did it in the midst of the hottest part of summer.MJW


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> I get a berry smoothie at Costco almost every time I go! I didn't know Sam's thad them. I've been a member there for years. YUM!


Sam's no longer has them, just a sundae or something. The shake was just fab, would last me most of the hour home.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

agnes - that is going to be a stunning jumper - beautiful work. how goes the shawl. --- sam



agnescr said:


> Thanks Shirley but it is strange I don't find lace knitting difficult but find knitting a sweater for myself hard going,I really don't like stockingstitch,even with the central panel and after more than 2 weeks I have not reached the armhole shaping yet :?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

me too. --- sam



agnescr said:


> I love rocking chairs and would love to walk that bridge


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

This just went into the oven. I usually make it without the strawberry filling, as DS is allergic to strawberries, and the filling is a little expensive. This time I did one with just a little raspberry syrup down the center in the middle, and one with fresh blue berries stirred in. My fluted bundt pan has disappeared, along with the box it is kept in (it is a stoneware pan), so I used 2 loaf pans. I sometimes find it takes longer to bake than stated in the recipe, but that may be my oven.

I got this recipe from Southern Living Magazine several years ago. YUM!

STRAWBERRY SWIRL CREAM CHEESE POUND CAKE

Source: 2011 Southern Living Magazine March Issue

Makes: 12 servings
Hands-on-time: 25 minutes
Total Time: 2 hrs-35 minutes

Here the cream cheese is added after beating the butter and sugar, and the cake bakes at a slightly higher temperature than usual.

1 ½ cups butter, softened
3 cups sugar
1 (8oz) package cream cheese, softened
6 large eggs
3 cups all-purpose flour
1 tsp. almond extract
½ tsp. vanilla extract
2/3 cup strawberry glaze
1 (6-inch) wooden skewer

1.	Pre-heat oven to 350°. Beat butter at medium speed with a heavy-duty electric stand mixer until creamy. Gradually add sugar, beating at medium speed until light and fluffy. Add cream cheese, beating until creamy. Add eggs, 1 at a time, beating just until blended after each addition.
2.	
Gradually add flour to butter mixture. Beat at low speed just until blended after each addition, stopping to scrape bowl as needed. Stir in almond and vanilla extracts. Pour one-third of batter into a greased and floured 10-inch (14-cup) tube pan (about 2 2/3 cups batter). Dollop 8 rounded teaspoonfuls strawberry glaze over batter, and swirl with wooden skewer. Repeat procedure once, and top with remaining third of batter.
3.	Bake at 350° for 1 hour to 1 hour and 10 minutes or until a long wooden pick inserted in center comes out clean. Cool in pan on a wire rack 10 to 15 minutes; remove from pan to wire rack, and cool completely (about 1 hour).
Note: We tested with Marzetti Glaze for Strawberries.

Recipe from Nancy H. Test, West Chester, Ohio


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

do you need to crochet around the top - I would like to make a couple but crochet is beyond me. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> It has a firm base- of stocking stitch- and the crochet trim at the top gives it quite a bit of strength, I suspect.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sorlenna - that is beautiful - will it be smaller than the other one? I still marvel at your ability to come up with all these designs. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> Welcome to pearlone and Georgia Chicken--we're glad you decided to add your voices.
> 
> Betty, I'm so happy you got some quality time with your son and got to see your GS.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

The Cherokee of NE Oklahoma are noted for their beautiful double-sided baskets. The Navaho weave lovely blankets/rugs and do silvermithing. I don't remember being in a Navaho museum but the Cherokee have several, one in Tahlequah or near there that has native costumes from the various tribes that make up the Cherokee nation. The other is a living museum with a village and people working in the old skills. My grandkids loved that one. Can't remember the name, quite, maybe something like Cha-la-gee but not spelled at all like that.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> do you need to crochet around the top - I would like to make a couple but crochet is beyond me. --- sam


I guess a border of firm stocking stitch on finer needles, perhaps doubled over, would work. Or possibly a ribbed border.

How I did it:

I cast on 92 stitches worked one round of stockinette, marked the beginning with a moveable marker and went on with 'oblique openwork stitch' , round 1: k1, *wrn to m1, k2 tog* k1
round 2 and 4: k
round 3: *k2 tog, m1* I am not quite sure I have this right because I have converted a straight pattern to a circular one- but so long as you are consistent with knitting the yo and the k2 tog it should come out right- does not really matter which way is the oblique.
I knitted 56 rounds- then changed to a smaller needle and did reverse stockinette for a few rows- before marking my ends and starting to decrease at both ends- so one ends up with a sort of rectangle. I have done 15 rounds of the reverse stockinette, decreasing on each second round then a three needle bind off. I am not sure of the American terminology for crochet- I did a round of British single crochet to firm up the top- then three rounds of double crochet, a slip stitch and pulled the yarn through to tighten. I had been thinking of velcro to fasten the bag to the frame- but because money was very tight, and I had the yarn, it crocheted a long chain on my smaller hook, then using a large hook crocheted that into a fat chain, which is nice and bumpy- so when you tie the bows they stay firm- I half hitched the ties to the fabric using the crochet hook to pull the tie through.
Hope you can follow this!
Edit: the yarn I used is a bamboo/cotton mix- simply because that was what I had, the ball band said for 4mm needles but I used a 7mm circular, for the oblique openwork, dropping down to my 4.5mm for the reverse stockinette, I used a 3.5mm and 7mm crochet hook.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

my exercise in patience. lol --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> Oh, I feel like that with some people. I think we all do from time to time, but we don't want to have to bail our host out of jail! :XD:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you have years of fun in your future - I can feel it - this is just a bump in the road. --- sam



AZ Sticks said:


> Alan has been alone and "with the guys" 5 or 6 times - even took DD one year and he swore never to do that again - she was a trooper but he felt like he had to be watching her 24/7!!! Quite the adventure when you're 21!!!! She still swears it was the trip of a lifetime. I always stayed home and took care of business and the critters. We have talked about taking the trailer and going early spring - maybe that will still happen. Alan sold his last Harley 4 years ago and I don't know if we will have another one. He has had every motor style that Harley has made and built a few himself - the last one was an Ultra - it looked like the space ship Enterprise!!! I rode my own Sportster for years - but finally decided I would rather ride 2 up and be able to enjoy the scenery instead of dodging the cages!!! I'm hoping that we still have some fun in our future - so glad that you and DH still get to make trips like that - I think it keeps you young!!! luv- Sandi


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

thewren said:


> pulled a tick out of my beard this morning - it no doubt came in on sophie - my wandering tom cat this is about the fourth or fifth one I have had this summer. first one in my beard. feel like I should jump in a vat of sheep dip - itch all over. lol


Oh, Sam, loved the tick/beard story! One thing I've noticed about living in town, my animals do not seem to get ticks. Fleas, yes, tons. Mosquitos even worse than at the lake where we had birds that ate them.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a ham Sydney is - good picture of the four of you. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Well she over did things the other day but as she said she knows her limits now. She seems to be doing well. Hates just sitting around but is behaving herself and letting things heal. Still a BIG question as to whether or not she will make it to the KAP.
> Just heard from DH (Brantley) and DGS (Kaje). the traveled 12 miles hiking today....exhausted. Have aprox. 36 miles to go so don't expect them to finish until Friday. Here are some pictures from Friday when I met them at Neel's Gap. Sydney road up with me...he did not go on the hike.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> sorlenna - that is beautiful - will it be smaller than the other one? I still marvel at your ability to come up with all these designs. --- sam


It will be like the others--size depends on gauge.

Sorry to hear you're dealing with ticks. One good thing about living here is that the Boys have not had a tick or a flea EVER, without any treating for them. I feel bad for those people who fall for the commercials that say we need to treat our animals--waste of money here.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

fish and tacos just don't seem to go together in my book - may have to try one sometime. --- sam



AZ Sticks said:


> I have done them both ways Gwen and have even found a great breaded Tialapia that I have baked and made Fish Tacos with......I sprinkle them with a Cajun seasoning and they are really yummy..... cabbage, mayo with lime and hot sauce!!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

melody - are you still at the pizza shop? --- sam



gagesmom said:


> okay I have finally caught up, phew. Lots of reading.
> 
> Another 8 hour day today and now I am done for 3 days. :thumbup:
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wouldn't it be great to go home with bear scratches on your car - good as a conversation starter. --- sam



cmaliza said:


> ~~~The changes in the land are interesting. Texas was REALLY flast....and desolate. Few trees. We wondered why there weren't more trees....they can grow there. We saw some. Every now and then a house in the middle of HUGE stretches of land "empty" land. Not where I would choose to live. Each to his own, I guess. I'd miss the noise of other folks.
> Tomorrow we are going to "Bearizona" in Flagstaff. Should be interesting. A drive-through animal park. Hope it is not too commercial. We have to stay in the car, with windows up. Will let you know!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

interesting daralene - we had lots of dark clouds that kind of swirled around but nothing the came close to a funnel cloud. glad you escaped the worst. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Thanks sugar...I did have a rush of adrenaline when they were on tv telling people to find a place to hide and the path of the tornado they had drawn looked like it was headed for here. I was alone at the time and there was no way I could get a king-sized mattress into that little bathroom. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: When we went to eat and I said to the waitress the danger was over here, she still sounded concerned. By then I wasn't as concerned as it had weakened and was heading more east, however I was still concerned for the people in its path if it strengthened. It wasn't a warning, they actually had a funnel. I'm wondering if they have sirens that would go off to warn people too as not everyone is watching television? We have tornadoes where I live and a little damage but not the big ones like in other places. Not sure how bad they get here.
> 
> Sam, I was probably about 1 1/2 hours SE of you when you were at the game getting rained out.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it would help if the mind felt old but mine still thinks it is 21. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I don't FEEL old- just getting creaky and sore- I am always surprised to see how wrinkly I am! But I have always thought of walking aids for the geriatric- my mistake I guess.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

poor Sydney --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Grandkids are 17, 14, 13, 10, 8.....DDmom started early but blessed....all the same father.
> 
> Sydney was so excited to see Hannah; wouldn't leave her side....peed on her leg in excitement...he is so glad she is home. Speaking of Sydney he goes tomorrow to be neutered.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what kind of entertainment? --- sam



KateB said:


> This is the first time (after 5pm) that I've managed to get time to pop onto KTP....I don't know where today has gone! Had a really good day at the Rugby Sevens at the Commonwealth Games yesterday even though it's not my favourite sport...unlike DH. (That didn't come out right, I mean it's DH's favourite sport, not that he is mine! :shock: ) In Sevens they only play 7minutes each half, and the entertainment in between was good. Scotland however were dreadful and were beaten in the quarter final by South Africa 35 - 12.
> Thanks to everyone who wished us well for our anniversary, we had a nice meal out at night.
> I'll go back now and catch up with the last 10 pages. TTYL.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

was looking in my documents for something and ran across this - thought it sounded good. --- sam

Dark and bitter orange chocolate cookies

Candied orange peel:

3 oranges, preferably organic
2 cups (400g) caster sugar
2 cups (480ml) water

Cookies:

224g (8oz) bittersweet chocolate, coarsely chopped
1 cup + 1 tablespoon (150g) all-purpose flour
½ cup + 2 tablespoons (57g) cocoa powder
2 teaspoons baking powder
½ cup (113g/1 stick) unsalted butter, at room temperature
1 cup + 2 tablespoons (224g) caster sugar
2 large eggs
¼ teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
1/3 cup (80ml) whole milk
½ batch candied orange peel, chopped (recipe follows)

Start by making the candied orange peel: remove the rind from the oranges by slicing off the two polar ends (stem and blossom ends). Score the fruit in wide strips from one polar end to the other, cutting through the rind and the white pith, but stopping just shy of the flesh of the fruit. Peel the rind and reserve the fruit for other use.
Put the rind in a small sauce pan. Add water to cover and bring to a boil. Drain the rind and return them to the sauce pan. Repeat the boiling process twice more. Set the rind aside to cool. If there is an inordinate amount of fleshy, white pith, gently scrape it away with a spoon. Slice the wide strips into thin strips  about the thickness of a chopstick.

In a medium sauce pan, combine the water and sugar. Place this over medium heat and bring it to a boil, stirring until the sugar dissolves. Add the orange rind strips and lower the heat to medium-low. Cook the rind over a simmer until the strips of rind become translucent. The cooking time can vary depending on the thickness of the rind. This will generally not occur until the sugar syrup has sufficiently thickened. However, if the syrup has become too thick, add a little bit of water. If the white of the pith is still opaque, keep cooking. At no time should the temperature of the sugar syrup exceed 110°C/230°F (use a candying thermometer to check the temperature from time to time).

Once the rind is sufficiently candied, remove the pan from the heat and pour the contents into a heatproof container. Let cool completely. Store the zest in the cooking syrup in an airtight container in the refrigerator for up to 1 month. When you are ready to use the rind, drain them from the syrup and let them dry on a baking rack for no less than 6 hours, but no more than 12 hours. In addition to using them in cakes, cookies, and ice creams, they can be dipped in chocolate.

Now, the cookies: preheat the oven to 180°C/350°F. Line two large baking sheets with baking paper.
Pour water to a depth of about 5cm (2in) into a saucepan, place over medium heat, and bring to a simmer. Put the chocolate into a stainless-steel bowl that will rest securely in the rim of the pan and place it over, not touching, the water. Make sure that the bowl is completely dry before you add the chocolate and that no moisture gets into the chocolate. Moisture will cause the chocolate to seize, or develop lumps. Heat, stirring occasionally, just until the chocolate melts and is smooth. Remove from the heat and let cool.

Stir together the flour, cocoa powder, and baking powder in a bowl. Set aside. Using a stand mixer fitted with the paddle attachment, beat the butter on medium-high speed until creamy. Slowly add the sugar and mix until the mixture is completely smooth and soft. Stop the mixer and scrape down the sides of the bowl with a rubber spatula as needed. Add the eggs one at a time, mixing well after each addition until incorporated before adding the next egg. Beat in the salt and vanilla, and then add the melted chocolate and beat until incorporated. Add the milk and chopped candied orange peel and beat until combined. Finally, add the flour mixture and beat on low speed until incorporated.

Drop the dough by heaping tablespoonfuls onto the prepared baking sheet, spacing them about 2.5cm (1in) apart. Bake the cookies until they are just barely firm on top when lightly touched by are still very soft underneath, about 7 minutes - mine needed 10 minutes. They will get firmer as they cool. Transfer the cookies to a wire rack and let cool. They will keep in an airtight container at room temperature for several days.

Makes 36  I halved the cookie recipe and made 1/3 of the candied orange peel for it (got 26 cookies)

http://technicolorkitcheninenglish.blogspot.com/2010/09/dark-and-bitter-orange-chocolate.html


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

aren't new parents a trip. Heidi was taking care of a newborn and the mother brought a journal and Heidi was to write everything she did from changing a diaper - what kind - how much - feeding - etc. too funny. the second one is so much easier. --- sam



Bobglory said:


> Hi everyone! I had the pleasure of having my DS, DIL, and GS for 2 days as they are having their apartment de-bugged.
> 
> I know Aron had a rough start, and I know DS and DIL have been through the wringer and are very nervous and worried first time parents, but dear God in heaven....
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

budasha - good to hear from you - what have you been doing? --- sam



budasha said:


> Hope all goes well. Thinking of you and Alan.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

love the haircut gwen - and the color. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Okay...here's the new hair do...I love it....makes me feel all upbeat. And why did I do this? FOR ME! LOL


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and we are digging this out why? --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> This is what I'm dealing with out there! The shoe is for size reference (the shoe is size 10). It's going to take a while to get that sucker out of there.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

have a grand time katy - take lots of pictures. I fly our the 21st so you will be home - a Tacoma yarn crawl sounds great - are there many there? --- sam



KatyNora said:


> I just wanted to jump in and say hi before I take off for my trip. I'll be flying to New York late tomorrow, then to Paris on Saturday and London a week later. Egad!! I can't believe it's actually happening! If anyone cares to recommend any particular yarn shops in London, I'm open to suggestion. :lol: Of course, I'd love a chance to meet up with any of our UK contingent if at all possible. DD will be going off to Wales with friends for a couple of days, so I'll be quite at liberty for August 11 and 12.
> 
> Sam, if you're still coming to Seattle the end of August, I'll be back by the 20th and would love a chance to see you and Sandy and anyone else we can round up (Dorsey, are you listening?  ). Maybe we should consider a Tacoma yarn crawl this year.
> 
> I haven't been able to keep up with KTP at all for the last few weeks, but do hold you all in my heart and my thoughts every day. I hope that all are well and having as wonderful (and busy) a summer as I've been blessed with this year. Comes the fall, I'll try to get back into reading mode and rejoin Sam's wonderful party. Love to all!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

really.....and I had been working on it for several hours.....will keep it for myself (a bag) and maybe embroider on a piece of fabric something and then stitch it over it.....more than one way to skin a cat!



Railyn said:


> Gwen, sure hate it when the embroidery jams. I was doing a shopping bag that had 4 big embroidery and of course it jamed on the last one. I couldn't get it lined up perfectly.
> thank good the bag was for me. I just made the best of it I could and removed some stitches when I was finished. Ugg is a polite word for the mess.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> and we are digging this out why? --- sam


Because these things have been trying to take over the backyard for years and I am making a serious effort to get a handle on it.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Had about 30 min of total panic. Went to do early voting and discovered I had left my credit card in the restaurant in Salina. When I got home, called restaurant and they had it but cannot mail it but service mgr is going to Topeka later this week and will take it to the restaurant there, where I will be going over the weekend. Just have to get by w/o it until then. Nice of her to help as it is 1/2 hr farther to Salina than to Topeka. And I REALLY didn't want to have to cancel that card.
Also had something nice happen when termite people were here checking my Sentricon system. The one guy is often the checker and he asked about my dog, who has been gone more than a year. Expressed sympathy, even remembered the dog's name! Now this is a company who cares!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I had problems with the lap top today and had to refresh the computer, was a pain in the rump but it is running like a dream now. :thumbup:
> 
> Just found out that my Great niece or nephew is due January 15th. I am so excited.


Congratulations on becoming a future great-aunt!!
I became a great-great aunt last year as if I didn't already feel old enough.
Junek


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Work aside, today is shaping up to be good: my yarn came already! I didn't even get a notice it was shipped and I just ordered it a couple of days ago! I got some Gloss DK from Knit Picks--it's a dusty rose color--to work up Charlotte the Third.

And it's raining! And I get fried catfish for supper (I might even have a piece of pie; we are going to Furr's, a big buffet)--not as good as my mama's, but what is?! :mrgreen:

Tonight and tomorrow I hope to get some real work done on this knitting thing. 

Hugs & blessings!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> what are you working on right now june? --- sam


I'm making a multi-colored cardigan like the ones Shirley makes. It's made sport weight yarn so it will be perfect for fall and spring. But with the smaller yarn, it's slow going. I'm not a fast knitter and have to stop frequently to rest these old shoulders!!
Just remembered--I still haven't posted a picture of my pink pullover. I'll try to have a little memory stay long enough to get a picture tomorrow.
Has your depression lifted, Sam? I hope so. That may be why you were sleeping the last couple of days.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

GrandmaPaula....Sorry to hear about the loss of a friend. Prayers for safe travels and visiting with many friends.

Cmaliza....Thanks for sharing the train and other wonderful pictures.

RookieRetiree...So happy to hear the family is on the mend. What a challenging summer you have had.

Wishing everyone a wonderful day. I am tired and going to get some sleep soon.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> fish and tacos just don't seem to go together in my book - may have to try one sometime. --- sam


I feel the same way but have never had one. But everyone who has eaten them say they're really great.
Since my daughter is the cook and she's allergic to seafood, I won't be trying them. If I want fish, there's a Long John Silvers a short distance away!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> it would help if the mind felt old but mine still thinks it is 21. --- sam


Mine seems to have stopped at 17,Sam. What a shocker when I see that old wrinkled woman staring back from the mirror!! Only use those lying things when
I comb my hair!! At my age, I can't stand too many shocks in a day!!! ROFLMAOACGU!!!(rolling on floor laughing my a#$ off and can't get up)
Junek


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Sam I am done at the pizza shop. My last day was to be the 28th Monday that just passed. The new owner didn't bother to put me on the schedule. Worked oyt good as I worked at Walmart on the 22nd, 24th, 25th, 26th and 27th.


I have chicken in the oven and green beans and potatoes on the stove. Mmmmmm gonna be a yummy supper. Check in later. 

Also I have 2 inches of another hat for the craft table knit up so far.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> aren't new parents a trip. Heidi was taking care of a newborn and the mother brought a journal and Heidi was to write everything she did from changing a diaper - what kind - how much - feeding - etc. too funny. the second one is so much easier. --- sam


If I were Heidi, I would have charged her double my usual rate for wasting my time!!!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> it would help if the mind felt old but mine still thinks it is 21. --- sam


 :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> GrandmaPaula....Sorry to hear about the loss of a friend. Prayers for safe travels and visiting with many friends.
> 
> Cmaliza....Thanks for sharing the train and other wonderful pictures.
> 
> ...


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks for all the prayers. We had a wonderful burst of rain, short lived, and with the work done on the Spring Canyon fire, it is now 90% contained. We are now expecting flooding if the rains continue. Right now, storm clouds, but a hiatus in the rain. It will help my drying lawn turn green, I hope. Once again, you are wonderful and it is an honor to "know" you as my friends.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Tonights dinner was an old stand=by, Layered casserole. No recipe but I sliced a raw potato, I only used one as it was a huge potato. Topped it with an onion. Then came a layer of sliced raw carrot, a package of frozen and one of green beans. I salted each layer as I went and maybe I should have used black pepper too but I am not crazy about pepper. Then I topped the casserole with a layer of raw hamburger which I sealed abound the edges of the casserole dish. Topped it off with a small can of tomato sauce. It baked for a couple of hours at 350 and put layer of cheese just before serving. There was no addition of liquid yet I was surprized, as always, how much liquid was in the casserole. We enjoyed it a lot. It is such an easy one to put together and definately a one pot meal.
I forgot to mention, when we went to the organic food store I bought a package of potatoes; yellow, purple and red, that were about the size of marbles. I steamed them and dressed them with a little butter. They were so delicious. I have never seem potatoes so small. They definately were a novality. I would buy them again. I wanted to mix them with pearl onions however I couldn't find any. That was part of our big adventure.
The rest of the week will be set aside to bake and decorate a wedding cake and a grooms cake for my grandson's wedding on Saturday evening. They have a peacock theme so that will be interesting to work into a cake and still make it look like a wedding cake. I will do my best and if they don't like it, they can get their money back. (ROTFL)


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Sam I am done at the pizza shop. My last day was to be the 28th Monday that just passed. The new owner didn't bother to put me on the schedule. Worked oyt good as I worked at Walmart on the 22nd, 24th, 25th, 26th and 27th.
> 
> I have chicken in the oven and green beans and potatoes on the stove. Mmmmmm gonna be a yummy supper. Check in later.
> 
> Also I have 2 inches of another hat for the craft table knit up so far.


It sounds as if you were wise to leave there. They have no people skills at all. You are best away from them. I wonder how long the others will last. I hope you enjoy Walmart. There are lots of nice people work there and I think it is a good move for you.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hope you'll take a picture of the cake and share it with us. I remember you saying you were going to make it. The casserole sounds really good. Will have to try that.


Railyn said:


> Tonights dinner was an old stand=by, Layered casserole. No recipe but I sliced a raw potato, I only used one as it was a huge potato. Topped it with an onion. Then came a layer of sliced raw carrot, a package of frozen and one of green beans. I salted each layer as I went and maybe I should have used black pepper too but I am not crazy about pepper. Then I topped the casserole with a layer of raw hamburger which I sealed abound the edges of the casserole dish. Topped it off with a small can of tomato sauce. It baked for a couple of hours at 350 and put layer of cheese just before serving. There was no addition of liquid yet I was surprized, as always, how much liquid was in the casserole. We enjoyed it a lot. It is such an easy one to put together and definately a one pot meal.
> I forgot to mention, when we went to the organic food store I bought a package of potatoes; yellow, purple and red, that were about the size of marbles. I steamed them and dressed them with a little butter. They were so delicious. I have never seem potatoes so small. They definately were a novality. I would buy them again. I wanted to mix them with pearl onions however I couldn't find any. That was part of our big adventure.
> The rest of the week will be set aside to bake and decorate a wedding cake and a grooms cake for my grandson's wedding on Saturday evening. They have a peacock theme so that will be interesting to work into a cake and still make it look like a wedding cake. I will do my best and if they don't like it, they can get their money back. (ROTFL)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Thanks for all the prayers. We had a wonderful burst of rain, short lived, and with the work done on the Spring Canyon fire, it is now 90% contained. We are now expecting flooding if the rains continue. Right now, storm clouds, but a hiatus in the rain. It will help my drying lawn turn green, I hope. Once again, you are wonderful and it is an honor to "know" you as my friends.


So glad to hear that you've had rain, even if not a lot yet! It is a fine balance between enough and too much.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm back...ate WAY too much. :XD: But it was good!

Starting on the sleeves now; here's the body.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I'm back...ate WAY too much. :XD: But it was good!
> 
> Starting on the sleeves now; here's the body.


Don't we always eat way too much when we go out? LOL!

The sweater is beautiful.

Tami


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I'm so sorry to hear you're fighting depression. I imagine it saps your energy. I've never had that problem but my daughter has been taking anti-depressants for several years. It's really made a difference in her life.
> Hope you can get it under control.
> We'd love to have a picture of darling Bentley.
> Hugs,
> Junek


Paralyzing is truly the word.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Beautiful


Sorlenna said:


> I'm back...ate WAY too much. :XD: But it was good!
> 
> Starting on the sleeves now; here's the body.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> I'm back...ate WAY too much. :XD: But it was good!
> 
> Starting on the sleeves now; here's the body.


Does the lacey part have a name? Or did you design it? Might be interesting in a shawl.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Here is the hat I had 2 inches of done earlier. It is not my best but the first try at this hat and intarsia? I am happy with it.

Goomba hat on Ravelry by Pam Fear.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You are just the wonder woman of knitting Melody. That is so cute.


gagesmom said:


> Here is the hat I had 2 inches of done earlier. It is not my best but the first try at this hat and intarsia? I am happy with it.
> 
> Goomba hat on Ravelry by Pam Fear.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mellie, hat is adorable.
Paula,sorry for the loss of your friend.
Had fish tacos. Baked tilapia which I put in egg/milk mix then in taco seasoned Panko sprayed with Pam and baked 14 minutes. Nuked low fat corn tacos. Diced red cabbage, scallions, cilantro. Had low fat sour cream, grated cheese low fat, and salsa.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sounds good to me!!



sassafras123 said:


> Mellie, hat is adorable.
> Paula,sorry for the loss of your friend.
> Had fish tacos. Baked tilapia which I put in egg/milk mix then in taco seasoned Panko sprayed with Pam and baked 14 minutes. Nuked low fat corn tacos. Diced red cabbage, scallions, cilantro. Had low fat sour cream, grated cheese low fat, and salsa.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

which one was that? --- sam



Sandy said:


> Katy have a fantastic trip! I so envy you. Looking forward to meeting up with you, Sam (and anyone else) in August. Did you get the notice about new owners at the Acorn shop?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Does the lacey part have a name? Or did you design it? Might be interesting in a shawl.


No name yet--I drew it on graph paper to start the design. I actually am considering a shawl!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks guys. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorleena, love the new sweater.
Nicho, the pictures of Sydney are beautiful, I agrees with Gwen, should have some yarn in that beautiul sunset color.
Gwen, great photos of your family & the new "do" looks great.
Paula, sorry to hear of the passing of your friend, safe travells to the funeral.
Daralene hope you stayed away from the bad weather. I have heard you can now get an app on smart phones that alerts you if there is a storm warning in your area.
Rookie, glad to hear your family are on the end.
Melody, hope the mould issue is sorted out soon.
Agnes, that sweater you are making is lovely.
I read so many pages, I'm sure there was more I was going to comment on but have forgotten.
We spent the last 3 days camping with the GKs, great weathers & they were well behaved & had a good time but I am pooped. DH wants o go back tomorrow for a few more days as it is to be hot & he has no farm work at the moment.
I got the laundry done tonight & gathered things we need at the camper & got some watering done. Have to get more fresh veggies in the morning.
Well must get off to bed. Take care all.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I was asleep, given that five hours were in the middle of the night for me.


But for many of us the first 5 hours of the day seem to be the best time here! Well the first 3 or 4 at least- most of us manage to get to bed by 5am!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> Nice pictures, darowil. Sounds like an enjoyable weekend except for the septic, of course. Did your great nephew like his hat?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I guess a border of firm stocking stitch on finer needles, perhaps doubled over, would work. Or possibly a ribbed border.
> 
> How I did it:
> 
> ...


Would an icord edge work (knitted on to it)? Slower than crotchet but if you can't crotchet might make a firm edge.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> aren't new parents a trip. Heidi was taking care of a newborn and the mother brought a journal and Heidi was to write everything she did from changing a diaper - what kind - how much - feeding - etc. too funny. the second one is so much easier. --- sam


I was amazed one day when two mothers searched madly for their iPhones prior to feeding the baby. They needed the app to tell them which side to start on and when to stop feeding-and when it was time to feed. How did we ever get it right? And these were second children for both as well. I tried to remeber which side, but if I got it wrong occasionally what did it matter. And when Vick stopped drinking on one side I swapped then. Babies aren't very good at telling time I noticed. Seems they have gone back to feeding by the clock again.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> which one was that? --- sam


It is the one over in the U district. Where you bought the yarn for Heidi's scarf. I have my calendar marked!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Just found out that my Great niece or nephew is due January 15th. I am so excited.[/quote]

Oh my! Your knitting needles are going to be smoking!!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Sam I am done at the pizza shop. My last day was to be the 28th Monday that just passed. The new owner didn't bother to put me on the schedule. Worked oyt good as I worked at Walmart on the 22nd, 24th, 25th, 26th and 27th.
> 
> I have chicken in the oven and green beans and potatoes on the stove. Mmmmmm gonna be a yummy supper. Check in later.
> 
> Also I have 2 inches of another hat for the craft table knit up so far.


Glad you have the Walmart job to take over from the pizza shop. Sounds like the new owner really didn't care about you at all. Did she even bother to say a goodbye or thank you?


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Railyn said:


> Tonights dinner was an old stand=by, Layered casserole. No recipe but I sliced a raw potato, I only used one as it was a huge potato. Topped it with an onion. Then came a layer of sliced raw carrot, a package of frozen and one of green beans. I salted each layer as I went and maybe I should have used black pepper too but I am not crazy about pepper. Then I topped the casserole with a layer of raw hamburger which I sealed abound the edges of the casserole dish. Topped it off with a small can of tomato sauce. It baked for a couple of hours at 350 and put layer of cheese just before serving. There was no addition of liquid yet I was surprized, as always, how much liquid was in the casserole. We enjoyed it a lot. It is such an easy one to put together and definately a one pot meal.
> I forgot to mention, when we went to the organic food store I bought a package of potatoes; yellow, purple and red, that were about the size of marbles. I steamed them and dressed them with a little butter. They were so delicious. I have never seem potatoes so small. They definately were a novality. I would buy them again. I wanted to mix them with pearl onions however I couldn't find any. That was part of our big adventure.
> The rest of the week will be set aside to bake and decorate a wedding cake and a grooms cake for my grandson's wedding on Saturday evening. They have a peacock theme so that will be interesting to work into a cake and still make it look like a wedding cake. I will do my best and if they don't like it, they can get their money back. (ROTFL)


That sounds like an interesting casserole. I guess you could vary the ingredients according to what you have available. Will have to try it soon. Good luck with the wedding cake. A peacock sounds like a challenge! Will you post a photograph when it's finished??


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Just saw this on Facebook....thought you'd all get a kick out of it!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just saw this on Facebook....thought you'd all get a kick out of it!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good moring fro sunny Surrey. The gks went home yesterday and it is so quiet here now. We had a fun time messing about and my peg loom turned out to be great for weaing rubber bands!!

SIL has his shoulder injected today and hopefully that will make him feel better.

I have done a quick catch up but probbly won't remember anything, except lovely photo of Sorenna, great hats Meloday an gorgeous hair Gwen. I have pmed KatyNora my email and hope to meet up with her in London on the 12th as I will be in town that day to meet my French grandson from London City Airport.

I just realized that it is only 2 months today that Londy and I will be boarding the plane for America. I think nearly all the bookigs are in place, just a few things to finish off.

Sending healing vibes and hugs to all.

Wednesday photos..


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Rookie so glad to hear family is all on the mend. Tried to follow link explaining nephew's condition but wouldn't "go there"; good that it is something he might just out grow though. Glad DH was able to be such a help to DD in getting abode situated better for her. So glad life is on the upswing


Ditto.... good to hear. Now hopefully things will be calmer for you. Take care


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-275691-1.html 
try this for your morning coffee today- as we aren't getting many from an overwhelmed Caren.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think it often goes with the territory when you are on your own! BTW how is little Oscar?


He has been a good boy. No trouble. He barks now and again with the little dog next door... through the back fence. But they are just talking to each other. LOL.

DD is my issue (still), her and BF have been drifting apart for a while now (this is a good thing I reckon) and we did have a bit of an upset with him 2 weeks ago.... it seems that she had been lending him money pretty often (he somehow spends his government handout in a couple of days), anyway he calls her wanting $20 and reckons his mum will pay it back that night, she didnt have any cash and asked me!!! Ha ha. NO WAY say I as he is still on the phone and he has a tantrum (he is 26) and yells and screams at her that he is going to come and smash MY car and MY house!! Bring it on I shout... I will see you in court pal. So next thing he pulls up out the front like a maniac and hurls clothes into my front yard (DD had left clothes there, too lazy to get them) and then he stands in the middle of the road, raises his arms and roars (good grief), gets in the car and screeches off. DD calls his mum who actually asked her to ask ME to lend him the money and he will calm down!! Yeah right.
Well, that didnt happen. I told DD he is not welcome to come into this house again at this stage. Sooooo 2 weeks later... today, he calls her again and want her to go over there for a visit tom morning... and she is thinking about it. FOR GOODNESS SAKE.... why do these girls put up with this. Anyway sorry for the longest rant. What will be, will be. This too shall pass. LOL


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> He has been a good boy. No trouble. He barks now and again with the little dog next door... through the back fence. But they are just talking to each other. LOL.
> 
> DD is my issue (still), her and BF have been drifting apart for a while now (this is a good thing I reckon) and we did have a bit of an upset with him 2 weeks ago.... it seems that she had been lending him money pretty often (he somehow spends his government handout in a couple of days), anyway he calls her wanting $20 and reckons his mum will pay it back that night, she didnt have any cash and asked me!!! Ha ha. NO WAY say I as he is still on the phone and he has a tantrum (he is 26) and yells and screams at her that he is going to come and smash MY car and MY house!! Bring it on I shout... I will see you in court pal. So next thing he pulls up out the front like a maniac and hurls clothes into my front yard (DD had left clothes there, too lazy to get them) and then he stands in the middle of the road, raises his arms and roars (good grief), gets in the car and screeches off. DD calls his mum who actually asked her to ask ME to lend him the money and he will calm down!! Yeah right.
> Well, that didnt happen. I told DD he is not welcome to come into this house again at this stage. Sooooo 2 weeks later... today, he calls her again and want her to go over there for a visit tom morning... and she is thinking about it. FOR GOODNESS SAKE.... why do these girls put up with this. Anyway sorry for the longest rant. What will be, will be. This too shall pass. LOL


Oh Sugar, what a problem! He sounds like a nightmare and not what you want from the father of your granddaughter. I certainly wouldn't give him money and I think DD needs to think long and hard about her relationship with him. Maybe this episode is just what she needs to make her mind up. His mother doesn't sound much better either. I wish you luck with this one. Feel free to rant any time you like! Hugs x


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

angelam said:


> Oh Sugar, what a problem! He sounds like a nightmare and not what you want from the father of your granddaughter. I certainly wouldn't give him money and I think DD needs to think long and hard about her relationship with him. Maybe this episode is just what she needs to make her mind up. His mother doesn't sound much better either. I wish you luck with this one. Feel free to rant any time you like! Hugs x


He just acts like a spoilt brat if he doesnt get his own way. Needs to grow up a LOT.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> He just acts like a spoilt brat if he doesnt get his own way. Needs to grow up a LOT.


Sounds like it- why doesn't she lend him the money if she thinks it appropriate? But I sure wouldn't be lending him any if I was in your situation- or your daughter either as it is likely to end up in his pocket at the moment by the sound of it. But how difficult is when he is hte father of Serena? Is he violent or is it all just threats? 
But how hard is for you to be dealing with this type of behaviour- from someone who has no claim on you at all.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Sounds like it- why doesn't she lend him the money if she thinks it appropriate? But I sure wouldn't be lending him any if I was in your situation- or your daughter either as it is likely to end up in his pocket at the moment by the sound of it. But how difficult is when he is hte father of Serena? Is he violent or is it all just threats?
> But how hard is for you to be dealing with this type of behaviour- from someone who has no claim on you at all.


I think it is just temper tantrum... not violent, I dont think. But if he ever was ... I would have him charged in a second. His mum was at work so she couldnt lend him. Too bad, he only wanted it for smokes... there was no emergency or anything. And we can all imagine what he wastes all his money on in a couple of days....


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Would an icord edge work (knitted on to it)? Slower than crotchet but if you can't crotchet might make a firm edge.


A nice firm i-cord would probably do the deed- it is just a matter of giving the basket a firm edge- mainly for strength!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good moring fro sunny Surrey. The gks went home yesterday and it is so quiet here now. We had a fun time messing about and my peg loom turned out to be great for weaing rubber bands!!
> 
> SIL has his shoulder injected today and hopefully that will make him feel better.
> 
> ...


Lovely to have you back! Summer in Mr P's garden has to be such a pleasure! And I guess in exactly two months I will be taking Ringo to the Boarding Kennels, prior to catching the flight to Australia. My flight will be only about 3 1/2 hours though.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-275691-1.html
> try this for your morning coffee today- as we aren't getting many from an overwhelmed Caren.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> He has been a good boy. No trouble. He barks now and again with the little dog next door... through the back fence. But they are just talking to each other. LOL.
> 
> DD is my issue (still), her and BF have been drifting apart for a while now (this is a good thing I reckon) and we did have a bit of an upset with him 2 weeks ago.... it seems that she had been lending him money pretty often (he somehow spends his government handout in a couple of days), anyway he calls her wanting $20 and reckons his mum will pay it back that night, she didnt have any cash and asked me!!! Ha ha. NO WAY say I as he is still on the phone and he has a tantrum (he is 26) and yells and screams at her that he is going to come and smash MY car and MY house!! Bring it on I shout... I will see you in court pal. So next thing he pulls up out the front like a maniac and hurls clothes into my front yard (DD had left clothes there, too lazy to get them) and then he stands in the middle of the road, raises his arms and roars (good grief), gets in the car and screeches off. DD calls his mum who actually asked her to ask ME to lend him the money and he will calm down!! Yeah right.
> Well, that didnt happen. I told DD he is not welcome to come into this house again at this stage. Sooooo 2 weeks later... today, he calls her again and want her to go over there for a visit tom morning... and she is thinking about it. FOR GOODNESS SAKE.... why do these girls put up with this. Anyway sorry for the longest rant. What will be, will be. This too shall pass. LOL


Goodness gracious me! I would be very very careful to have my mobile with me with this sort of behaviour happening- NOT GOOD- DD is being far too loyal to him- Here's hoping she stands firm.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

We are home. Got in last night and it rained here while we were away, thank goodness, because the tree company put in the new trees just before we left. Not good timing, but we had two days to really water them and then hope it rained, which it did.

The concerts in Medina and Columbus, Ohio were a great success. The family of the man who was a student of DH's years ago who died were there and DH dedicated the concert to him. His wife wants DH to finish a piece he was writing and he will do that for her. When they heard DH play they said that they could see his influence on their son/DH. Sadly, I found out that he had a teenage daughter too. Just so sad that he felt no other way out. The family took great comfort in the special writing DH prepared for his funeral and then that he dedicated his concert to him.

Was nice to have some time with my sisters and mom too on our way down to Columbus. I stayed with mom while DH played his concert in Medina. We went to a wonderful winery on the way back from Columbus where we again met mom and my sisters. It is between Hartville and Canton and we ate in what is called the Crush. There are several buildings for eating and I guess the restaurant is overlooking a lake with swans. They even have a place to spend the night. Love the atmosphere. Here is a link if you want to see a few pictures that change at the top:http://www.gervasivineyard.com/

That was a nice way to break our trip up with seeing family again. Then we visited for a while and headed for Ashtabula where we love Alessandro's. A small, but now slightly expanded, restaurant hidden in a renovated Dairy Queen across the road from Lake Erie. The most wonderful meals are cooked by this Italian chef who married a girl from Ashtabula. His son, 14, came around to the tables and visited with people. He told us he wants to be an architect and design restaurants and then retire and be a food critic. Sounds like a great plan to me. He also informed us he plays Spanish Guitar, which we love!!!! The waitress even remembered us and it had been a year since we had been there. Then onward and forward to our final goal, home.

I'm going to try and get into the gym today to walk in the pool. This hardly being able to walk for long is not doing my health any good, so I'd better get off here and get a move on before they start all the pool classes, which I'm not up to yet, but hope to be soon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Hoping for the best for you, Daralene- this problem of not being able to walk is a big one! So glad you had a good trip!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good moring fro sunny Surrey. The gks went home yesterday and it is so quiet here now. We had a fun time messing about and my peg loom turned out to be great for weaing rubber bands!!
> 
> SIL has his shoulder injected today and hopefully that will make him feel better.
> 
> ...


Wonderful flower and garden shots but the dear grandchildren are the most beautiful of all. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: That is an exceptional hanging basket. Beautiful.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Goodness gracious me! I would be very very careful to have my mobile with me with this sort of behaviour happening- NOT GOOD- DD is being far too loyal to him- Here's hoping she stands firm.


I am careful... not scared of him at all. He is ALL talk. He knows full well that I know a lot of people in this city that would NOT be happy if he acted on any stupid threats. He would have to watch his back very carefully.

Page 50 off to bed. Gosh the days and nights are going far too quickly. Goodnight.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hoping for the best for you, Daralene- this problem of not being able to walk is a big one! So glad you had a good trip!


Thanks Julie. I'm thinking walking in the pool is a good idea for exercise, but if I don't tear myself away from here, hard to leave, I will miss my chance. Think I'm too late now as the aerobics in the pool will start and I don't want to be jumping, just walking. Well, at least I have my bathing suit on and I can start when the class is over. :thumbup: Thought I would just stop in and say hello, but should have known better. :wink: I know if anybody understands about pain and walking, you do. I'm not in pain right now after being off my foot while in Ohio and in the car. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I am careful... not scared of him at all. He is ALL talk. He knows full well that I know a lot of people in this city that would NOT be happy if he acted on any stupid threats. He would have to watch his back very carefully.
> 
> Page 50 off to bed. Gosh the days and nights are going far too quickly. Goodnight.


Relieved to hear that! Sleep well!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sugarsugar...Sure hope your DD stays away from this guy. He treats her with no respect and obviously his mother doesn't have a clue if she wanted you to give him money. Ridiculous. Making a scene like that is like a 2 yr. old having a tantrum, but he is a lot bigger. I truly hope he is all just bluster and not dangerous.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thanks Julie. I'm thinking walking in the pool is a good idea for exercise, but if I don't tear myself away from here, hard to leave, I will miss my chance. Think I'm too late now as the aerobics in the pool will start and I don't want to be jumping, just walking. Well, at least I have my bathing suit on and I can start when the class is over. :thumbup: Thought I would just stop in and say hello, but should have known better. :wink: I know if anybody understands about pain and walking, you do. I'm not in pain right now after being off my foot while in Ohio and in the car. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


In my case though- the pain has subsided to a constant ache- it is just because it is chronic- one gets so wearied by it- and the last few nights, even sitting in my comfy chair have been almost more than I could handle- I object to being too sore even to knit- hopefully when October is over I will have enough left to purchase the exercycle that the Specialist recommended.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I've missed so much and won't be able to catch up, so rather than be overwhelmed, I will just start from here. If there is anything really important I hope you will catch me up.

Ohio Joy & Nittergma, thought of you when I was at Alessandro's. Know I was in your territory.

Ohio Joy, did anybody send in squares that wasn't part of KTP. Just can't imagine anyone would send any in with poison ivy on them unless an animal contaminated them. Do hope you are feeling better now and you too Nittergma. Does this mean the afghans will be contaminated?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> In my case though- the pain has subsided to a constant ache- it is just because it is chronic- one gets so wearied by it- and the last few nights, even sitting in my comfy chair have been almost more than I could handle- I object to being too sore even to knit- hopefully when October is over I will have enough left to purchase the exercycle that the Specialist recommended.


Julie, so sorry. Even a constant ache is wearying. Chronic pain is a whole different way of living for sure and awful when even the comfy chair is no longer comfy. I'm sure sleeping can be a problem at times too. Yes, when it is too much to even knit....that is really a problem. Will insurance or the government help with getting the exercycle since the specialist recommends it?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Julie, so sorry. Even a constant ache is wearying. Chronic pain is a whole different way of living for sure and awful when even the comfy chair is no longer comfy. I'm sure sleeping can be a problem at times too. Yes, when it is too much to even knit....that is really a problem. Will insurance or the government help with getting the exercycle since the specialist recommends it?


I have not explored getting help with the purchase- not quite sure where I would start asking! Daralene! WHAT are you doing- dressed in your swim suit and still on the computer!!!!!!!!!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> We are home. Got in last night and it rained here while we were away, thank goodness, because the tree company put in the new trees just before we left. Not good timing, but we had two days to really water them and then hope it rained, which it did.
> 
> The concerts in Medina and Columbus, Ohio were a great success. The family of the man who was a student of DH's years ago who died were there and DH dedicated the concert to him. His wife wants DH to finish a piece he was writing and he will do that for her. When they heard DH play they said that they could see his influence on their son/DH. Sadly, I found out that he had a teenage daughter too. Just so sad that he felt no other way out. The family took great comfort in the special writing DH prepared for his funeral and then that he dedicated his concert to him.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a great trip. I'm sure the family of the man who died found some consolation in your husband's music and it's lovely that he is going to finish writing a piece of music for them.
Enjoy your walking in the water. When I was doing aquarobics a few years ago we had one lady who was so crippled with arthritis she could hardly walk from changing room to the pool, but once she was in the water she did as well as any of us. Amazing what you can do with the support of water.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Marilyn, that casserole sounds easy and a keeper. I'll have to mention it to my daughter, the cook!.
I hope you're planning to show us pictures of the cakes. They will be works of art!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I'm back...ate WAY too much. :XD: But it was good!
> 
> Starting on the sleeves now; here's the body.


It's beautiful and I love the color!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Here is the hat I had 2 inches of done earlier. It is not my best but the first try at this hat and intarsia? I am happy with it.
> 
> Goomba hat on Ravelry by Pam Fear.


I'm looking forward to the craft sale to see how much people love your handiwork. I know your table will sell out quickly!
Junek


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> We are home. Got in last night and it rained here while we were away, thank goodness, because the tree company put in the new trees just before we left. Not good timing, but we had two days to really water them and then hope it rained, which it did.
> 
> The concerts in Medina and Columbus, Ohio were a great success. The family of the man who was a student of DH's years ago who died were there and DH dedicated the concert to him. His wife wants DH to finish a piece he was writing and he will do that for her. When they heard DH play they said that they could see his influence on their son/DH. Sadly, I found out that he had a teenage daughter too. Just so sad that he felt no other way out. The family took great comfort in the special writing DH prepared for his funeral and then that he dedicated his concert to him.
> 
> ...


Glad you had a good time away and caught up with family. But not good with the poor mobility. A pool would be a good way to improve you abilty to walk distances so get yourslef out and going!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good moring fro sunny Surrey. The gks went home yesterday and it is so quiet here now. We had a fun time messing about and my peg loom turned out to be great for weaing rubber bands!!
> 
> SIL has his shoulder injected today and hopefully that will make him feel better.
> 
> ...


I know the GKs love staying with you! Looks like you all had fun. The basket is beautiful and Buddha is always a welcome sight!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> He has been a good boy. No trouble. He barks now and again with the little dog next door... through the back fence. But they are just talking to each other. LOL.
> 
> DD is my issue (still), her and BF have been drifting apart for a while now (this is a good thing I reckon) and we did have a bit of an upset with him 2 weeks ago.... it seems that she had been lending him money pretty often (he somehow spends his government handout in a couple of days), anyway he calls her wanting $20 and reckons his mum will pay it back that night, she didnt have any cash and asked me!!! Ha ha. NO WAY say I as he is still on the phone and he has a tantrum (he is 26) and yells and screams at her that he is going to come and smash MY car and MY house!! Bring it on I shout... I will see you in court pal. So next thing he pulls up out the front like a maniac and hurls clothes into my front yard (DD had left clothes there, too lazy to get them) and then he stands in the middle of the road, raises his arms and roars (good grief), gets in the car and screeches off. DD calls his mum who actually asked her to ask ME to lend him the money and he will calm down!! Yeah right.
> Well, that didnt happen. I told DD he is not welcome to come into this house again at this stage. Sooooo 2 weeks later... today, he calls her again and want her to go over there for a visit tom morning... and she is thinking about it. FOR GOODNESS SAKE.... why do these girls put up with this. Anyway sorry for the longest rant. What will be, will be. This too shall pass. LOL


I'm so glad she and the baby are safely with you. Sounds like the police will eventually have to get involved with this idiot. I'm sure you're worried about your daughter meeting up with him. I hope she'll be safe. He sounds really unstable.
Junek


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just saw this on Facebook....thought you'd all get a kick out of it!


Very pretty!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thanks Julie. I'm thinking walking in the pool is a good idea for exercise, but if I don't tear myself away from here, hard to leave, I will miss my chance. Think I'm too late now as the aerobics in the pool will start and I don't want to be jumping, just walking. Well, at least I have my bathing suit on and I can start when the class is over. :thumbup: Thought I would just stop in and say hello, but should have known better. :wink: I know if anybody understands about pain and walking, you do. I'm not in pain right now after being off my foot while in Ohio and in the car. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


My dear, I understand completely. And pool walking makes exercise of any kind so much easier.
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

That is a disturbing thing to have in your life. I hope DD wises up that this guy could end up dangerous when he doesn't get what he wants...and his Mom is his primary enabler in this bad behavior so it's not likely to change. Here's hoping that she finds a way to go on without him. I know there's Serena to consider and that makes it all the more important to settle before she becomes old enough to witness the behavior.

Both of our girls are in the dating world and the stories they tell--I guess putting up with boyfriends in our daughters' lives is just to be endured,



sugarsugar said:


> He has been a good boy. No trouble. He barks now and again with the little dog next door... through the back fence. But they are just talking to each other. LOL.
> 
> DD is my issue (still), her and BF have been drifting apart for a while now (this is a good thing I reckon) and we did have a bit of an upset with him 2 weeks ago.... it seems that she had been lending him money pretty often (he somehow spends his government handout in a couple of days), anyway he calls her wanting $20 and reckons his mum will pay it back that night, she didnt have any cash and asked me!!! Ha ha. NO WAY say I as he is still on the phone and he has a tantrum (he is 26) and yells and screams at her that he is going to come and smash MY car and MY house!! Bring it on I shout... I will see you in court pal. So next thing he pulls up out the front like a maniac and hurls clothes into my front yard (DD had left clothes there, too lazy to get them) and then he stands in the middle of the road, raises his arms and roars (good grief), gets in the car and screeches off. DD calls his mum who actually asked her to ask ME to lend him the money and he will calm down!! Yeah right.
> Well, that didnt happen. I told DD he is not welcome to come into this house again at this stage. Sooooo 2 weeks later... today, he calls her again and want her to go over there for a visit tom morning... and she is thinking about it. FOR GOODNESS SAKE.... why do these girls put up with this. Anyway sorry for the longest rant. What will be, will be. This too shall pass. LOL


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> We are home. Got in last night and it rained here while we were away, thank goodness, because the tree company put in the new trees just before we left. Not good timing, but we had two days to really water them and then hope it rained, which it did.
> 
> The concerts in Medina and Columbus, Ohio were a great success. The family of the man who was a student of DH's years ago who died were there and DH dedicated the concert to him. His wife wants DH to finish a piece he was writing and he will do that for her. When they heard DH play they said that they could see his influence on their son/DH. Sadly, I found out that he had a teenage daughter too. Just so sad that he felt no other way out. The family took great comfort in the special writing DH prepared for his funeral and then that he dedicated his concert to him.
> 
> ...


It sounds like your DH was greatly appreciated and you had a nice visit. You were maybe an hour away from me when in Medina! Tami


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Great pictures of the grandkid; lovely hanging basket and serene picture of buddha.

Time is flying by for sure. KAP will be here sooner than you think. Can't wait to meet you and Londy. I'm busy as a bee getting things ready.



PurpleFi said:


> Good moring fro sunny Surrey. The gks went home yesterday and it is so quiet here now. We had a fun time messing about and my peg loom turned out to be great for weaing rubber bands!!
> 
> SIL has his shoulder injected today and hopefully that will make him feel better.
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sorlenna,love the new design.

PurpleFi--looks like the DGKs had fun at your house (of course) and your garden and hanging basket are lovely.

Cashmeregma--Jynx was looking for you on here; I let her know of your new name. Your trip sounds wonderful to be able to spend some time with family and DH. Those places to eat sound lovely. I'll keep them in mind if I ever get over in that area. I used to get to Columbus quite often on business, but didn't venture very far away from the hotel. Sorry that you're having trouble with the walking and hoping that the water exercises help. 

Jynx is following along as best she can with all that's going on. Her Mom is moving into the apartment in facility that has services on call that Jynx can add to her care as her Mom needs them. Very stressful time for Jynx dealing with this and her family.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

As long as he helps support the baby (fat chance it sounds like; can't take care of himself) then good riddance to him. Hopefully DD will see this side soon. He sounds very immature and irresponsible. DD is so blessed to have you as support. So sorry you (and DD) are having to deal with such a jerk.



sugarsugar said:


> He has been a good boy. No trouble. He barks now and again with the little dog next door... through the back fence. But they are just talking to each other. LOL.
> 
> DD is my issue (still), her and BF have been drifting apart for a while now (this is a good thing I reckon) and we did have a bit of an upset with him 2 weeks ago.... it seems that she had been lending him money pretty often (he somehow spends his government handout in a couple of days), anyway he calls her wanting $20 and reckons his mum will pay it back that night, she didnt have any cash and asked me!!! Ha ha. NO WAY say I as he is still on the phone and he has a tantrum (he is 26) and yells and screams at her that he is going to come and smash MY car and MY house!! Bring it on I shout... I will see you in court pal. So next thing he pulls up out the front like a maniac and hurls clothes into my front yard (DD had left clothes there, too lazy to get them) and then he stands in the middle of the road, raises his arms and roars (good grief), gets in the car and screeches off. DD calls his mum who actually asked her to ask ME to lend him the money and he will calm down!! Yeah right.
> Well, that didnt happen. I told DD he is not welcome to come into this house again at this stage. Sooooo 2 weeks later... today, he calls her again and want her to go over there for a visit tom morning... and she is thinking about it. FOR GOODNESS SAKE.... why do these girls put up with this. Anyway sorry for the longest rant. What will be, will be. This too shall pass. LOL


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So sorry about your foot issues Cashmeregma. What does your doctor say or have you been?


Cashmeregma said:


> Thanks Julie. I'm thinking walking in the pool is a good idea for exercise, but if I don't tear myself away from here, hard to leave, I will miss my chance. Think I'm too late now as the aerobics in the pool will start and I don't want to be jumping, just walking. Well, at least I have my bathing suit on and I can start when the class is over. :thumbup: Thought I would just stop in and say hello, but should have known better. :wink: I know if anybody understands about pain and walking, you do. I'm not in pain right now after being off my foot while in Ohio and in the car. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Julie (and SugarSugar) I imagine his mom DOES know what he's like.....after all her "raising" him I'm sure has had a great deal of affect of why he is the way he is....most likely poor parenting on her part. She sounds like an enabler....asking them to loan him money...shgeez....what damage some paents make by not discipling and guiding their children. Now if this is not the case I do apologize but I'd bet it is the root of his poor behavior....spoiled over indulgent and lack of guidance....okay...off my soapbox.


Cashmeregma said:


> Sugarsugar...Sure hope your DD stays away from this guy. He treats her with no respect and obviously his mother doesn't have a clue if she wanted you to give him money. Ridiculous. Making a scene like that is like a 2 yr. old having a tantrum, but he is a lot bigger. I truly hope he is all just bluster and not dangerous.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-275796-1.html

I don't often get out to the general forum, but saw this out there today and think it's a great idea to rig up a way to measure the yarn yardage.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, glad you had nice trip. So sorry you are in pain. Hope pool walking helps. I love walking in pool.
Julie, sorry you are in constant pain.
Sugar, that guy sounds like a real looser. 
I'm. Taking one of my sponsees to doctor appt. In Bakersfield. It's a two hour trip one way. She's been I'll for two months and had every test you can imagine. Ruled out all but autoimmune disease. But they are hard to diagnose so going to specialist. She is the daughter of my heart and I'm hoping we can get diagnosis so we can work on feeling better.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Prayers for a save trip to doctor and for your friend. Hope they are able to pinpoint the issue(s) and that she feels better soon.



sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, glad you had nice trip. So sorry you are in pain. Hope pool walking helps. I love walking in pool.
> Julie, sorry you are in constant pain.
> Sugar, that guy sounds like a real looser.
> I'm. Taking one of my sponsees to doctor appt. In Bakersfield. It's a two hour trip one way. She's been I'll for two months and had every test you can imagine. Ruled out all but autoimmune disease. But they are hard to diagnose so going to specialist. She is the daughter of my heart and I'm hoping we can get diagnosis so we can work on feeling better.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

got to go shower and dress. Getting alate start. TTYL


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Keeping all in my prayers


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Approaching 11:30am here and I have to admit that I slept til 10am. Was awesome to finally sleep in. Doctors office called then and left a message. Gage has a specialist appt for his warts. He got one on his toe and now there are many. :thumbdown: 


Angelam- they never said one word to me about giving my notice and I never got a thank you, goodbye or anything. As I say it reaffirms to me that I made the right choice. :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

angelam said:


> Sounds like a great trip. I'm sure the family of the man who died found some consolation in your husband's music and it's lovely that he is going to finish writing a piece of music for them.
> Enjoy your walking in the water. When I was doing aquarobics a few years ago we had one lady who was so crippled with arthritis she could hardly walk from changing room to the pool, but once she was in the water she did as well as any of us. Amazing what you can do with the support of water.


Hi Angela, you are quite right about the support you get from the water. I am just back from a lazy swim and managed half a mile. I've spoken to London Girl and she is up for meeting KatyNOra on the 12th too.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Great pictures of the grandkid; lovely hanging basket and serene picture of buddha.
> 
> Time is flying by for sure. KAP will be here sooner than you think. Can't wait to meet you and Londy. I'm busy as a bee getting things ready.


Imust get on and book our train from Windsor to Toronto and check on the greyhound buses in and out of Defiance. I have so many lists and even lists of lists. xx


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Approaching 11:30am here and I have to admit that I slept til 10am. Was awesome to finally sleep in. Doctors office called then and left a message. Gage has a specialist appt for his warts. He got one on his toe and now there are many. :thumbdown:
> 
> Angelam- they never said one word to me about giving my notice and I never got a thank you, goodbye or anything. As I say it reaffirms to me that I made the right choice. :thumbup:


I'm so glad you don't have to deal with those new owners. They sound like a bunch of jerks. Their loss is Wal-Mart's gain.
Good luck to Gage with those warts. I think I read somewhere they were caused by a virus or am I thinking of something else?? With so many on here that have medical knowledge, I'm sure someone will correct me if I'm out in left field!! LOL!
Neither I or my children have ever had to deal with warts.
Junek


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Good Morning Everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :-D :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

Just a quick pop on to say hello and that I love and miss every single one of you!!! The cards that I have received have been so special to me. There really are no words to express what hearing from you has meant, I truly cried when I read them and my Mom and Cindi want me to say how wonderful it is to have such loving and dear friends across the entire world. 
I'm not online very often as it is hard for me to sit up for very long. I don't have a way for the computer to be across my lap in bed, with the bottom heating up it does tend to cause some issues, LOL. 
I am doing really well post surgery, the doctor was very impressed with my progress just 2 weeks out of surgery. I can force my knee to bend to 90 degrees, it takes some effort and I admit a bit of pain, but at least it is getting there! I have been "ordered" to back off a bit as I have a tendency to overdo the exercises and also to be up "helping" around the house. Because of that I have way too much swelling in my leg and foot in the afternoons. I am to rest (which I hate that word) preferably laying down for at least 75% of my day. The other measly 25% are to be used doing exercises and daily cleaning routine. In other words, do nothing but bathroom and workouts, LOL.. I am banned from going outside other than staying on my deck or on pavement. (I admitted I went down the steps and over to my garden to the doctor) I have no idea why he had such a fit, ROFL.. but the uneven ground and yes, the yard is on a slant (I live in the mountains for goodness sake, nothing level in this area at all!!) :roll: :shock: Oh well, I have no choice but to adhere to his rules, C is a taskmaster when I tend to over do things, :lol: . 
I haven't had a chance to read or scroll even through the KTP postings. But I want each of you to know that I keep you in my thoughts and you are always in my prayers. I miss you all so very much. I am praying that I can make the trip in October, I cannot promise at this time, but I am doing all that I can to get this knee working so that I won't miss out on all the fun times I know that will be going on!! 
C is about to take this away, so please take care, know that you live in my heart and always in my prayers. 
Hugs and so much love, spread it around the group, this is the most amazing, loving, talented group I have ever known!!
byeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
Marianne :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Purple, they look like happy GC!

Daralene, glad you're home safe and hope your foot stays "quiet."

Desert Joy, sending good thoughts to your daughter of the heart. May she have answers soon and a remedy.

Caren, keeping you & family in my thoughts as well.

Sugarsugar, DD's BF sounds horrid...and I hope he doesn't cross any line. I have known people like him (one a man much older than he who threw tantrums and pouted!). Some never grow up. 

Valerie, sending you healing thoughts as well as anyone else in need.

Thanks for all the comments on the sweater! I finished one sleeve last night and hope to get the pattern finished (it's all on paper at the moment and need to type it). I'm pretty pleased with it.

Off to sort some yarn...hugs & blessings!


----------



## marlark (Jul 23, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> You are so right there Julie. Just one raging teenage dog....wants to eat everything and anything....caught him with my nice woven basket I bought in New Mexico....has nice frayed/chewed edges now....bad dog! LOL If it is within his reach he will get it. Even though I put my shoes/boots in a cubby style shoe holder he gets them out. Lost another pair of sandals last week to his chewing nature. Currently can't find my good flip flops; took an ostrich skin boot (only one mind you) from him for the umpteenth time just a bit ago. I'm wondering if I hang a curtain over the front of the cubbies if it would deter him. Goofball puppy/dog.....do love him to pieces though.


I would try vitamins for your shepherd. They often grow so fast that they deplete vitamins and minerals and chew to get them from the items they chew. This habit usually ta pers off somewhere around a year. Marlark


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Angela, you are quite right about the support you get from the water. I am just back from a lazy swim and managed half a mile. I've spoken to London Girl and she is up for meeting KatyNOra on the 12th too.


 :thumbup:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Approaching 11:30am here and I have to admit that I slept til 10am. Was awesome to finally sleep in. Doctors office called then and left a message. Gage has a specialist appt for his warts. He got one on his toe and now there are many. :thumbdown:
> 
> Angelam- they never said one word to me about giving my notice and I never got a thank you, goodbye or anything. As I say it reaffirms to me that I made the right choice. :thumbup:


You did. Do you get a staff discount at Walmart? That's always useful.


----------



## marlark (Jul 23, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> I used to date a nurse who had studied massage therapy, and he could work magic on those knots in my shoulders--I don't know how he did it, but after a couple of minutes of the massage, I could just feel them "turn loose." I wish that was something I could learn to do myself!


Sorlena: I used to suffer from terrible and daily headaches. I found that daily stretching exercises 10x in every direction eventually alleviated and I no longer have them although if I feel the tension buildining I do a set of exercises and tai chi and tchi quong may have been the eliminating factor. I learned the techniques from a chiropractor, a pain management group and the tai chi program. Marlark


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Good to see you, Mariannne, and glad to hear of your great progress in rehabbing your knee. After dealing with DD#1 and the issues she's had from a less complicated surgery (meniscus repair), I have great appreciation for what you're going through. My brother in FL just had a partial replacement done and he's hoping to be able to get to a family wedding reception in TX at the end of August. You guys are so inspiring as to how hard you're working.



Marianne818 said:


> Good Morning Everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :-D :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Just a quick pop on to say hello and that I love and miss every single one of you!!! The cards that I have received have been so special to me. There really are no words to express what hearing from you has meant, I truly cried when I read them and my Mom and Cindi want me to say how wonderful it is to have such loving and dear friends across the entire world.
> I'm not online very often as it is hard for me to sit up for very long. I don't have a way for the computer to be across my lap in bed, with the bottom heating up it does tend to cause some issues, LOL.
> ...


----------



## marlark (Jul 23, 2014)

jknappva said:


> Oh, Gigi!! I know your son drives you crazy....so much drama. If he were female, I'd say a "drama queen" but have no idea what the male of the species would be.
> Glad Aron is doing well in spite of his father! LOL!!
> Junek


In medicine we routinely reduce the amt of blood reported to us as a drop of blood is often reported to be a huge amount by lay people.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Thankfully, the surgical nurse reacted appropriately when we called to let her know that DD#1 drain incision in her knee was bleeding bright red blood enough to soak a square gauze pad within a minute and compression wasn't slowing it. DD#1 was instructed to get right in to check it out.



marlark said:


> In medicine we routinely reduce the amt of blood reported to us as a drop of blood is often reported to be a huge amount by lay people.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

marlark said:


> Sorlena: I used to suffer from terrible and daily headaches. I found that daily stretching exercises 10x in every direction eventually alleviated and I no longer have them although if I feel the tension buildining I do a set of exercises and tai chi and tchi quong may have been the eliminating factor. I learned the techniques from a chiropractor, a pain management group and the tai chi program. Marlark


I did some of the exercises my doc gave me for shoulder pain and that did help; mostly I just had to calm my brain down and work through some anxiety--once I started to feel I had a handle on that, it went away (I don't like taking any sorts of medicines unless absolutely necessary). I will keep this in mind as well. Thank you.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestion Marge. I check that with the vet for recommendations.


marlark said:


> I would try vitamins for your shepherd. They often grow so fast that they deplete vitamins and minerals and chew to get them from the items they chew. This habit usually ta pers off somewhere around a year. Marlark


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

angelam said:


> Sounds like a great trip. I'm sure the family of the man who died found some consolation in your husband's music and it's lovely that he is going to finish writing a piece of music for them.
> Enjoy your walking in the water. When I was doing aquarobics a few years ago we had one lady who was so crippled with arthritis she could hardly walk from changing room to the pool, but once she was in the water she did as well as any of us. Amazing what you can do with the support of water.


Oh that is really encouraging. I am not crippled and strange thing is I look fine. Don't show the pain outwardly, it all seems to be inside, but I know how therapeutic water is for me. Sorry to say I am still at home. Was too late to go and then I needed a nap, but we will see. At least I have the bathing suit underneath my clothes, so that is one positive step. LOL


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Glad you had a good time away and caught up with family. But not good with the poor mobility. A pool would be a good way to improve you abilty to walk distances so get yourslef out and going!


OK, I'm listening. :wink:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> It sounds like your DH was greatly appreciated and you had a nice visit. You were maybe an hour away from me when in Medina! Tami


Oh wow Tami. DH was in Medina but I was in Hartville, but still we were very close. I would love to meet up sometime. Perhaps you, Ohio Joy, Nittergma and Cmaliza/Carol, could all find someplace nearby for all of us to meet up for lunch.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Cashmeregma--Jynx was looking for you on here; I let her know of your new name. Your trip sounds wonderful to be able to spend some time with family and DH. Those places to eat sound lovely. I'll keep them in mind if I ever get over in that area. I used to get to Columbus quite often on business, but didn't venture very far away from the hotel. Sorry that you're having trouble with the walking and hoping that the water exercises help.
> 
> Jynx is following along as best she can with all that's going on. Her Mom is moving into the apartment in facility that has services on call that Jynx can add to her care as her Mom needs them. Very stressful time for Jynx dealing with this and her family.


Thank you so much for letting Jynx know about my new avatar name. How sweet of her to have asked about me. I wonder if she laughed when she found out I went from Angora to Cashmere. :XD: :XD: :XD: Big Hugs to her. I'm so glad her mother will finally be in a place where she can get the care she needs. This was such a burden on Jynx and she has actually needed someone helping her not the other way around. So happy this is finally happening but not an easy transition I am sure till mom is moved in and settled.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, glad you had nice trip. So sorry you are in pain. Hope pool walking helps. I love walking in pool.
> Julie, sorry you are in constant pain.
> Sugar, that guy sounds like a real looser.
> I'm. Taking one of my sponsees to doctor appt. In Bakersfield. It's a two hour trip one way. She's been I'll for two months and had every test you can imagine. Ruled out all but autoimmune disease. But they are hard to diagnose so going to specialist. She is the daughter of my heart and I'm hoping we can get diagnosis so we can work on feeling better.


You learn to cope, Joy- but I would accept it is not what I had expected of older age!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> So sorry about your foot issues Cashmeregma. What does your doctor say or have you been?


She thought it was a soft tissue issue. I think she is right. Earlier my doctor told me the issues with my feet were due to the arthritis in my knees. I can see where the knees changing causes problems in the joints in the feet and ankles. I am really hoping for healing with this. I know the few falls I took a while back didn't help either. Then with the extra weight it adds pressure on everything. I am using one of those stockings for support but take it off when the circulation seems to get cut off but that stops the swelling. Maybe the walking in the pool will help but I know when I was volunteering and doing so much activity at the hospital, almost 40 hrs. a week, that I didn't lose a pound. LOL However, I know moving is healthy for me and not moving to keep from feeling pain is unhealthy. I don't know why I have such a hard time going in to the gym. I have never been shy but then I was thinner. Think I have lost my self-confidence, but I still am the same person, just more voluptuous than ever. I look at this as a chance to learn more about myself and gain real self-confidence instead of relying on what others think. many of us have talked about how getting older has this advantage of finally being who we are and not worrying about what others think. So this really is an opportunity for me and I believe a very positive one.  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

That is so great to hear from you, Marianne! Hoping you continue to heal well, whether or not you get to travel to the KAP!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, glad you had nice trip. So sorry you are in pain. Hope pool walking helps. I love walking in pool.
> Julie, sorry you are in constant pain.
> Sugar, that guy sounds like a real looser.
> I'm. Taking one of my sponsees to doctor appt. In Bakersfield. It's a two hour trip one way. She's been I'll for two months and had every test you can imagine. Ruled out all but autoimmune disease. But they are hard to diagnose so going to specialist. She is the daughter of my heart and I'm hoping we can get diagnosis so we can work on feeling better.


This will be some very special time for both of you to be together and how wonderful for her to have someone to go in with her. I know many people on here understand about autoimmune disease. Prayers for the daughter of your heart and hoping she gets some answers so she can start feeling better. Just knowing what it is helps, but knowing what to do helps too. Might not cure it but one can start feeling better and improve. Big Hugs for her.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Approaching 11:30am here and I have to admit that I slept til 10am. Was awesome to finally sleep in. Doctors office called then and left a message. Gage has a specialist appt for his warts. He got one on his toe and now there are many. :thumbdown:
> 
> Angelam- they never said one word to me about giving my notice and I never got a thank you, goodbye or anything. As I say it reaffirms to me that I made the right choice. :thumbup:


Sorry about Gage. Hope they have a painless way to help him.

Mel...That is just plain cruel not to have the decency to say good-bye or anything. I'm so glad you are out of there. Hope you like your job at Walmart. It is a positive that there are knitters there!!!! It might be hard not to spend all your money on yarn though. Since they didn't have the decency to say good-bye, let me say au revoir, aug wiedersehen, Ciao, arrividerci, to the pizza place. You are so much better off away from those people. It would have been nice after all the time you had there, but I do know that the previous employers cared about you and thank goodness you got to say good-bye to them. Now Walmart has a very good employee, so their gain and hopefully, yours too. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Imust get on and book our train from Windsor to Toronto and check on the greyhound buses in and out of Defiance. I have so many lists and even lists of lists. xx


That is a lot of planning to do from so far away. Hope all goes well.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Dearest Marianne. I'm so glad you could take a minute out of your precious time to visit with us. I'm praying you can soon sit up for longer periods of time.
Miss you and enjoy seeing your posts on FB
Hugs, sister of my heart.
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Good Morning Everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :-D :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Just a quick pop on to say hello and that I love and miss every single one of you!!! The cards that I have received have been so special to me. There really are no words to express what hearing from you has meant, I truly cried when I read them and my Mom and Cindi want me to say how wonderful it is to have such loving and dear friends across the entire world.
> I'm not online very often as it is hard for me to sit up for very long. I don't have a way for the computer to be across my lap in bed, with the bottom heating up it does tend to cause some issues, LOL.
> ...


Yippee....A post from Marianne. How wonderful. Not sure she will get to read this but please do as the doctor says. It will pay off long term. Besides we want to see you in Defiance, but do know your health is the most important decision to make so do take care of yourself and we can Skype if need be.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> You learn to cope, Joy- but I would accept it is not what I had expected of older age!


I doubt that any of us did, Julie! I sure never thought even 10 yrs. ago that I would be confined to a wheelchair. But we all just do the best we can and I thank God every day for what I have.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have not explored getting help with the purchase- not quite sure where I would start asking! Daralene! WHAT are you doing- dressed in your swim suit and still on the computer!!!!!!!!!


I'm wondering if the place you would be buying it from would know from other customers, or from wanting to be able to sell them, what the sources are for help. I'm thinking if it is a medical need there should be some help. Also, would the doctor know if there is help since he wants you to have it but you don't have the means. I do so hope you could get help with this.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I doubt that any of us did, Julie! I sure never thought even 10 yrs. ago that I would be confined to a wheelchair. But we all just do the best we can and I thank God every day for what I have.
> Hugs,
> Junek


And I guess I should be giving thanks that I am still on my feet- it is just when you are used to walking miles, it is very frustrating!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And I guess I should be giving thanks that I am still on my feet- it is just when you are used to walking miles, it is very frustrating!


Indeed it is, Julie. Im just so fortunate that I have my daughter to help me and I realize you don't have that help.
Hugs, my sister of the heart.
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I'm wondering if the place you would be buying it from would know from other customers, or from wanting to be able to sell them, what the sources are for help. I'm thinking if it is a medical need there should be some help. Also, would the doctor know if there is help since he wants you to have it but you don't have the means. I do so hope you could get help with this.


I am not impressed with some of my new doctors- a woman was quite nasty to me the last time I was there- does not inspire confidence- you don't feel like asking questions when they are doubting you. I am considering moving to a different practice.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

My Eskie mix is like that, the whole yard has piles of fur all over when I brush him. It seems like is shedding some all year but mostly this time of year. 
You must be very patient to rip out the sweater because the button holes were on the wrong side. My trouble is I can't stand to rip out!
Hope the game goes well when it is played.



thewren said:


> looked out my door this morning and it looked like it had snowed during the night. someone must have furminated blanco - I was surprised he had any hair left. that dog just sheds by looking at him and of course white hair shows up much more than black. but he is a super dog - all the children as babies crawled all over him - layed on him - and he just lays there. if they are outside he has to be outside. pure sweetness.
> 
> pulled a tick out of my beard this morning - it no doubt came in on sophie - my wandering tom cat - I do need to get some tick stuff for cats for him - he is the only one that brings them in. none of the other cats have ever had them - I check them regularly and hickory always has frontline on. this is about the fourth or fifth one I have had this summer. first one in my beard. feel like I should jump in a vat of sheep dip - itch all over. lol
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Indeed it is, Julie. Im just so fortunate that I have my daughter to help me and I realize you don't have that help.
> Hugs, my sister of the heart.
> Junek


It is a real problem when there is no way of spreading the load- Bronwen is IT. I am glad though that we are talking- when I get the right moment! Hugs to you, dear!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I admire your attitude. I think I may have grown up with an idea that I would never hit this age...so am really having to rethink my life goals. My dad passed away at 50 and my oldest brother passed away at 63 -- but I now have 5 siblings over 65 so guess there's some hope for longer life...I'll take every day I can get.



jknappva said:


> I doubt that any of us did, Julie! I sure never thought even 10 yrs. ago that I would be confined to a wheelchair. But we all just do the best we can and I thank God every day for what I have.
> Hugs,
> Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm not sure what your options are for healthcare, but I surely would change practices if I was ever treated rudely and talked to in a nasty manner.



Lurker 2 said:


> I am not impressed with some of my new doctors- a woman was quite nasty to me the last time I was there- does not inspire confidence- you don't feel like asking questions when they are doubting you. I am considering moving to a different practice.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Marianne, I'm glad you were able to post. I have been so far behind on here I was not aware you had surgery. I wish the very best for your recovery, and by all means don't overdue. I'll keep you in my prayers and will see you in October. nittergma


Cashmeregma said:


> Yippee....A post from Marianne. How wonderful. Not sure she will get to read this but please do as the doctor says. It will pay off long term. Besides we want to see you in Defiance, but do know your health is the most important decision to make so do take care of yourself and we can Skype if need be.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Julie, the physio at the nearest hospital may know where/if you can get help with any equipment you need, or social services. I just Googled hire physio equipment NZ and some addresses came up. Also the Red Cross sometimes does this. Worth checking. Chronic pain is dreadful as are rude doctors.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Marianne! Good to see you, and you'd better do what the doc says. 

I've typed up the rest of the purple sweater pattern--still have the one sleeve and blocking to do--but that's progress. It still doesn't have a name. Suggestions welcome.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Julie, the physio at the nearest hospital may know where/if you can get help with any equipment you need, or social services. I just Googled hire physio equipment NZ and some addresses came up. Also the Red Cross sometimes does this. Worth checking. Chronic pain is dreadful as are rude doctors.


I must get on to that today! Thanks Martina!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am not impressed with some of my new doctors- a woman was quite nasty to me the last time I was there- does not inspire confidence- you don't feel like asking questions when they are doubting you. I am considering moving to a different practice.


Julie, that is absolutely horrible. I am so sorry to hear this and of course you didn't feel like asking questions. I had this young woman once when my doctor was away and confided in her as I thought she would be more understanding and it was just the opposite. She had no understanding about fibromyalgia and not a nice experience. One would think with a woman they could get some real care. :roll: I'm sure life will give her more understanding, or I would hope so. This isn't about a doctor but just shows how others who don't have what you have, doctor or not, don't understand (worse with doctors though.) My boss said his dad was hypochondriac as he was complaining of many small things. Well, it wasn't long till his dad died as those many small things were symptoms of something going on. The best doctors are the ones who have walked in your shoes, literally in your case, or those who have true compassion without losing medical objectivity. I hope you can find the right doctor but I had given up until I got the doctor I have now, but insurance doesn't help much as she is out of the system, so I can't go to her more than once or twice every two or three years.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I must get on to that today! Thanks Martina!


Yay!!! Thanks Martina.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

My first time trying to download from my tablet. Now you'll all know how tech challenged I am!
Junek

Sorry...I obviously have a lot to learn...didn't know it would be such a huge picture!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Julie, that is absolutely horrible. I am so sorry to hear this and of course you didn't feel like asking questions. I had this young woman once when my doctor was away and confided in her as I thought she would be more understanding and it was just the opposite. She had no understanding about fibromyalgia and not a nice experience. One would think with a woman they could get some real care. :roll: I'm sure life will give her more understanding, or I would hope so. This isn't about a doctor but just shows how others who don't have what you have, doctor or not, don't understand (worse with doctors though.) My boss said his dad was hypochondriac as he was complaining of many small things. Well, it wasn't long till his dad died as those many small things were symptoms of something going on. The best doctors are the ones who have walked in your shoes, literally in your case, or those who have true compassion without losing medical objectivity. I hope you can find the right doctor but I had given up until I got the doctor I have now, but insurance doesn't help much as she is out of the system, so I can't go to her more than once or twice every two or three years.


I had hoped better, given she was female, also from Bangladesh- and Muslim, it was in the middle of Ramadan- maybe she does not handle fasting, well. But that should not be my problem. I got the impression she was trying to intimate that I was in a bi-polar high, and not taking my pills- it was so uncalled for- but she was not prepared to listen to me- The other older woman is really nice, but you have to take pot-luck. At present I just can't afford to change.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> My first time trying to download from my tablet. Now you'll all know how tch challenged I am!
> Junek


That is very pretty, June!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

June this sweater is very, very nice looking. Ilove the textures in it.


jknappva said:


> My first time trying to download from my tablet. Now you'll all know how tch challenged I am!
> Junek


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> My first time trying to download from my tablet. Now you'll all know how tch challenged I am!
> Junek


 :thumbup: Lovely!


----------



## marlark (Jul 23, 2014)

darowil said:


> I hope that when I have grandchildren (assuming that MAryanne doesn't have any) that as a paediatrician by then (we hope) DD2 will not have these panic sessions- would be surprised if she does anyway. Think she will be like me- cope well with a crisis when it occurs and then react once things have settled down. She will use her knowledge to assess well rather than assuming the worst.


Obviously you haven't been around doctors with their children.
They react usually in one of two ways. They are so anxious that they obsess ovr every thing or they are over involved in their careers and are oblivious to their children's needs. Marlark


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> That is a lot of planning to do from so far away. Hope all goes well.


We seem to be on top of it, just a few things to finalize now. June (Londy) and I meet up quite often and betwee us we should have everything covered. I HOPE!!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Beautiful....like the name Arrowhead.



Sorlenna said:


> Marianne! Good to see you, and you'd better do what the doc says.
> 
> I've typed up the rest of the purple sweater pattern--still have the one sleeve and blocking to do--but that's progress. It still doesn't have a name. Suggestions welcome.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Very nice...you didn't appear tech challenged at all.



jknappva said:


> My first time trying to download from my tablet. Now you'll all know how tch challenged I am!
> Junek


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Prayers and hugs, hope that you continue to feel better and that the infection gets cleared up quickly and completely! Knitting a bit sounds like good news and hopefully helps.



ptofValerie said:


> My dears. My apologies. I haven't been on the forum, in any sense, for the last 3 weeks. I've not tolerated the last chemo treatments well and ended up spending 6 days in our big teaching hospital being treated for an infection. I'm feeling much better now and had a further chemo treatment yesterday, will all conditions fully reviewed by the oncology team. I'm feeling positive about all of this. I've done a wee bit of knitting and that helped. Hope to be in more regular contact soon.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

We've got you covered from Indianapolis and looking forward to it. Hope the rest of your travel plans go well.



PurpleFi said:


> We seem to be on top of it, just a few things to finalize now. June (Londy) and I meet up quite often and betwee us we should have everything covered. I HOPE!!!!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Beautiful....like the name Arrowhead.


I already have one called Arrowhead (a mitts pattern), so obviously I like it too. LOL I'm sure it will come to me.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

I haven't been able to make it past page 20 or so, will never get caught up at this rate. Going to Bloomington with mom tomorrow. The new med she is on in place of the Plavix one of the side effects is shortness of breath. Well, she is having that and says if it doesn't go away the new med may have to go. She has stopped taking the cholesterol med cause she doesn't like the way it makes her feel. Its her life and I guess if she'd rather live the way she wants and die sooner than take meds and deal with some crappiness and live longer,...thats her choice and I just have to find a way to live with it. It's hard for me to not say things to her though, but I dont want to fight with her and I realize I have no control over this situation, just how I handle it and deal with it. I may have no tongue left within a month or so from biting it soo much. At least I can still type here!

Sorry about being a grump and writing another book about depressing things. Hope that everyone is doing well, getting better, etc. PM me if something happens I really need to know please!
Prayers n hugs


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I admire your attitude. I think I may have grown up with an idea that I would never hit this age...so am really having to rethink my life goals. My dad passed away at 50 and my oldest brother passed away at 63 -- but I now have 5 siblings over 65 so guess there's some hope for longer life...I'll take every day I can get.


And I never thought about how long I'd live. My father died when he was 53 but my mother's 11 siblings and herself all lived to be in their 80's except for two. And she had 3 sisters who lived into their mid-90's. So that side of the family has long life spans. Even with being unable to walk except for very short distances, I'm hoping for mid-90's for myself!! LOL! I'll have to live that long to make a dent in this stash of yarn!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Julie, that is absolutely horrible. I am so sorry to hear this and of course you didn't feel like asking questions. I had this young woman once when my doctor was away and confided in her as I thought she would be more understanding and it was just the opposite. She had no understanding about fibromyalgia and not a nice experience. One would think with a woman they could get some real care. :roll: I'm sure life will give her more understanding, or I would hope so. This isn't about a doctor but just shows how others who don't have what you have, doctor or not, don't understand (worse with doctors though.) My boss said his dad was hypochondriac as he was complaining of many small things. Well, it wasn't long till his dad died as those many small things were symptoms of something going on. The best doctors are the ones who have walked in your shoes, literally in your case, or those who have true compassion without losing medical objectivity. I hope you can find the right doctor but I had given up until I got the doctor I have now, but insurance doesn't help much as she is out of the system, so I can't go to her more than once or twice every two or three years.


The dr. who did my first failed back surgery told me when I went back to him complaining of more back pain and he couldn't see anything onthe x-ry, that when we hurt we knew we were alive. I almost whacked him beside the head with my cane. (but didn't have money for bail!) I NEVER went to him again!! Talk about no compassion.....
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is very pretty, June!


Thanks, Julie. Thanks to all the talented knitters on here and their encouragement, I'm trying new things!! I still have a gansey or Aran sweater on my to do list!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Very nice...you didn't appear tech challenged at all.


Thanks to everyone for their kind words.
Junek


----------



## marlark (Jul 23, 2014)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I can connect with that. The other scary part.....the speed limit is 75....we go about 2-3 mph above that....and we felt like we were creeping along! Everyone passed us...even the trucks. When all alone on the road....you got no sense of speed....maybe becasue the landscape doesn't change a lot, no real tall trees to whiz past...don't know, but it was an odd sensation, because we knew we were really whizzing along! Just didn't "feel" it.


I once went up highway 5 to northern "Calif" My dad insisted on going with me. Normally I naturally stay very easily within 5 miles of the speed limit. Well Dad said :Marge these telephone poles are passing awfully fast. When I looked at speedometer
I was going 120 mi/ hr and it felt like 50. I slowed down and a few min. later he said the same thing and it was 90. So he took over and drove and 1/2 hour later I said Dad these poles are going by fast and he was going85. It was when the freeway through a lot of flat land, no structures, no landscape not even advertising had been placed. There was only 2 gas stations and rest checks on the route as yet. I am sure that by now there
are many new ventures populating the areas along highway 5. 
Marlark


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Certainly understand....but don't bite your tongue off completely. I hope the Dr. is able to talk to her about alternatives in the meds selection.



Pup lover said:


> I haven't been able to make it past page 20 or so, will never get caught up at this rate. Going to Bloomington with mom tomorrow. The new med she is on in place of the Plavix one of the side effects is shortness of breath. Well, she is having that and says if it doesn't go away the new med may have to go. She has stopped taking the cholesterol med cause she doesn't like the way it makes her feel. Its her life and I guess if she'd rather live the way she wants and die sooner than take meds and deal with some crappiness and live longer,...thats her choice and I just have to find a way to live with it. It's hard for me to not say things to her though, but I dont want to fight with her and I realize I have no control over this situation, just how I handle it and deal with it. I may have no tongue left within a month or so from biting it soo much. At least I can still type here!
> 
> Sorry about being a grump and writing another book about depressing things. Hope that everyone is doing well, getting better, etc. PM me if something happens I really need to know please!
> Prayers n hugs


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

My yarn will definitely outlive me...I think I need to put together an estate plan for it.

I hope all make it to 90's!!



jknappva said:


> And I never thought about how long I'd live. My father died when he was 53 but my mother's 11 siblings and herself all lived to be in their 80's except for two. And she had 3 sisters who lived into their mid-90's. So that side of the family has long life spans. Even with being unable to walk except for very short distances, I'm hoping for mid-90's for myself!! LOL! I'll have to live that long to make a dent in this stash of yarn!!
> Junek


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> My yarn will definitely outlive me...I think I need to put together an estate plan for it.
> 
> I hope all make it to 90's!!


My auntie who turned 90 this year (her birthday is the same day as my late husband's, so I remember it) says she's shooting for 105! :mrgreen: Her younger sister became a great-great-grandma this year.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

jknappva said:


> My first time trying to download from my tablet. Now you'll all know how tech challenged I am!
> Junek
> 
> Sorry...I obviously have a lot to learn...didn't know it would be such a huge picture!!!


Thats a lovely sweater June, such a pretty colour and pattern and beautiful even knitting. It's not a huge picture either. Mine seem to come up about that size - wouldn't know how to make them any bigger or smaller! I'll join you in IT for Dummies!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I'm so glad she and the baby are safely with you. Sounds like the police will eventually have to get involved with this idiot. I'm sure you're worried about your daughter meeting up with him. I hope she'll be safe. He sounds really unstable.
> Junek


Oh lord Cathy, he sounds like a spoiled rotten brat, even at 26, if my son acted like that, I'd give him a good spanking, and I didn't spank often. Glad they have drifted apart and hope she decided against going over there.


----------



## marlark (Jul 23, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> Good moring fro sunny Surrey. The gks went home yesterday and it is so quiet here now. We had a fun time messing about and my peg loom turned out to be great for weaing rubber bands!!
> 
> SIL has his shoulder injected today and hopefully that will make him feel better.
> 
> ...


Purplefi The upper pic is just beautiful. I envy your weather.
When we had decent rainfall the fuschias were my favorite
I loved one called voodoo and another called cotton candy.I also had a lot of hydrangea a large and very old one belongimg to my mother before


----------



## marlark (Jul 23, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am not impressed with some of my new doctors- a woman was quite nasty to me the last time I was there- does not inspire confidence- you don't feel like asking questions when they are doubting you. I am considering moving to a different practice.


Join the crowd. Our education and knowledge is just not their goal. The last time I was at the doctor, I told her it is impossible for me to go to all the test sites, doctors, x-rays and labs that they all desire. I don't have the energy, the time or the inclination,not to mention the cost of transportation. When I first met her and had described all the medical misadventure that I hae borne because doctors don't believe me, she said that we both were at the bottom of a pit and would have to climb to the top to establish a good working relationship. And I so agree. She so far has not had the kind of understanding that I require. Marlark


----------



## marlark (Jul 23, 2014)

jknappva said:


> My first time trying to download from my tablet. Now you'll all know how tech challenged I am!
> Junek
> 
> Sorry...I obviously have a lot to learn...didn't know it would be such a huge picture!!!


I love the size of the picture as you get a better idea of size, pattern and effect. Marlark


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jknappva said:


> My first time trying to download from my tablet. Now you'll all know how tech challenged I am!
> Junek
> 
> Sorry...I obviously have a lot to learn...didn't know it would be such a huge picture!!!


How precious is that beautiful sweater. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> We seem to be on top of it, just a few things to finalize now. June (Londy) and I meet up quite often and betwee us we should have everything covered. I HOPE!!!!


Rather amazing without a travel agency arranging it all. It seems now that we have the internet we need them less and less as we can pull up the same information. You two are quite a team.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> I haven't been able to make it past page 20 or so, will never get caught up at this rate. Going to Bloomington with mom tomorrow. The new med she is on in place of the Plavix one of the side effects is shortness of breath. Well, she is having that and says if it doesn't go away the new med may have to go. She has stopped taking the cholesterol med cause she doesn't like the way it makes her feel. Its her life and I guess if she'd rather live the way she wants and die sooner than take meds and deal with some crappiness and live longer,...thats her choice and I just have to find a way to live with it. It's hard for me to not say things to her though, but I dont want to fight with her and I realize I have no control over this situation, just how I handle it and deal with it. I may have no tongue left within a month or so from biting it soo much. At least I can still type here!
> 
> Sorry about being a grump and writing another book about depressing things. Hope that everyone is doing well, getting better, etc. PM me if something happens I really need to know please!
> Prayers n hugs


I know your tongue will be very bitten and those egg shells you are walking tippy toe on so as not to break them may crack. Oh Hon. It is so hard when you know better but you have a mom who will not give an inch. I have done like you and I know it is not easy. In fact it is torture. It really does play havoc with your emotions and health so please find an outlet for all the stress you are going through. I don't know if it would be deep breathing, music, walks, or just letting all the thoughts out as you fall asleep and fill yourself with God's love taking the place of all the stress as you breathe it out. Just know I've walked this path and am walking it right now. I will walk hand in hand with you and please let it all out. We are here for you.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Marianne - So good to hear from you! You listen to that doc and to C, d'you hear?!! :lol: We want you back here fit and well very soon.

Sugarsugar - Sounds like your DD would be better off without the boyfriend. I assume he's not contributing to Serenna?

Gwen - I hope Sydney's op has gone well and that he's not in too much discomfort.

Back now to read the five pages I've missed. TTYL.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jknappva said:


> The dr. who did my first failed back surgery told me when I went back to him complaining of more back pain and he couldn't see anything onthe x-ry, that when we hurt we knew we were alive. I almost whacked him beside the head with my cane. (but didn't have money for bail!) I NEVER went to him again!! Talk about no compassion.....
> Junek


You go June. I love your spunk and attitude and find you inspiring. He sure is lucky you didn't have the money for bail.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

marlark said:


> I once went up highway 5 to northern "Calif" My dad insisted on going with me. Normally I naturally stay very easily within 5 miles of the speed limit. Well Dad said :Marge these telephone poles are passing awfully fast. When I looked at speedometer
> I was going 120 mi/ hr and it felt like 50. I slowed down and a few min. later he said the same thing and it was 90. So he took over and drove and 1/2 hour later I said Dad these poles are going by fast and he was going85. It was when the freeway through a lot of flat land, no structures, no landscape not even advertising had been placed. There was only 2 gas stations and rest checks on the route as yet. I am sure that by now there
> are many new ventures populating the areas along highway 5.
> Marlark


That is too cute. I never pictured you as a hot rodder, but now the secret is out. I do understand though that our perception is changed in that type of landscape. Thank goodness we now have cruise control but back then you did it all yourself.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> My yarn will definitely outlive me...I think I need to put together an estate plan for it.
> 
> I hope all make it to 90's!!


Oh how I hope you and I both do. We can still go to KAP!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumb up: Maybe we could even live closer to one another.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> My auntie who turned 90 this year (her birthday is the same day as my late husband's, so I remember it) says she's shooting for 105! :mrgreen: Her younger sister became a great-great-grandma this year.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

Hi, everyone. I'm caught up on this week's TP, but not for the past month or so. Sounds like most of you are doing well. I did my catching up at work, because my boss is out of town and left me nothing to do. 

I've had a semi-rough June & July. First, the hail storms in May did enough damage to the roof of my condo building that, when we had storms in June, water was streaming down the inside of the deck doors and outside the cabinets in my kitchen. It was like having two waterfalls in my kitchen. The building management sent a couple of guys to try to fix it, and they thought that maybe they had, but rain next day showed otherwise. Called management again, scheduled other guys for Saturday. Air conditioning went out. Got kidney infection, serious enough for IV treatment for several days. Guys came out just as I was feeling a bit better. The found the holes in the roof and left a huge dehumidifier and fan in my kitchen. Next Saturday they tore out the drywall and ceiling of about 1/3 of my kitchen. Same day my son in law brought a friend to fix my air conditioning. Following day, I stepped on the rim of a metal 
tray, and sliced my foot from heel to ankle. Hardly noticed it, but when I felt wet and sticky under my feet... Cleaned up as best I could, immediate care was closed, wasn't going to spend $500 at ER for stitches, so I went the next night. Too late for the 18 stiches that I should have had, so they yelled at me, gave me a tetanus shot, cleaned the wound and sent me home. Had a reaction to the antibiotic. Benadryl took care of that. Guys came again to put plastic over the holes in my kitchen and somewhere in this whole mess the insurance inspector came.

None of these things would be worth mentioning if they happened singly, but I'm getting rather paranoid. 

Well, this was quite the novel. Love each and every one of you to bits, and thank you for your patience.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sugarsugar....I wanted to say that this boyfriend has it all backwards. He is supposed to be giving your DD money to help care for the baby instead of acting like one.


----------



## marlark (Jul 23, 2014)

Well at last I have caught up from this weekend anyway. Glad that your surgery is behind you and now just the healing and rehab left,Marianne. 
I need to explore what access I have to skype for the Kap.

I wish I could go and manage while I was there.

I an contemplating doing a quilt with Indian symbols if you have any of these that would translate please send me a pm.

Daralene: Thanks for the mention ofyour new avatar and name
as I missed your entries and only suspected when you mentioned giving a concert.
/Welcome to those of you are new to KP/tp You will find the warmest, loving, concerned friends you ever met. Come often. The emotional, physical support is wonderful. Knitting is what binds us, tea/coffee and recipes sustain us
and prayers are with,for and by all. Marlark.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Ceili said:


> Hi, everyone. I'm caught up on this week's TP, but not for the past month or so. Sounds like most of you are doing well. I did my catching up at work, because my boss is out of town and left me nothing to do.
> 
> I've had a semi-rough June & July. First, the hail storms in May did enough damage to the roof of my condo building that, when we had storms in June, water was streaming down the inside of the deck doors and outside the cabinets in my kitchen. It was like having two waterfalls in my kitchen. The building management sent a couple of guys to try to fix it, and they thought that maybe they had, but rain next day showed otherwise. Called management again, scheduled other guys for Saturday. Air conditioning went out. Got kidney infection, serious enough for IV treatment for several days. Guys came out just as I was feeling a bit better. The found the holes in the roof and left a huge dehumidifier and fan in my kitchen. Next Saturday they tore out the drywall and ceiling of about 1/3 of my kitchen. Same day my son in law brought a friend to fix my air conditioning. Following day, I stepped on the rim of a metal
> tray, and sliced my foot from heel to ankle. Hardly noticed it, but when I felt wet and sticky under my feet... Cleaned up as best I could, immediate care was closed, wasn't going to spend $500 at ER for stitches, so I went the next night. Too late for the 18 stiches that I should have had, so they yelled at me, gave me a tetanus shot, cleaned the wound and sent me home. Had a reaction to the antibiotic. Benadryl took care of that. Guys came again to put plastic over the holes in my kitchen and somewhere in this whole mess the insurance inspector came.
> ...


Wow Ceili....Great to hear from you!!!
So sorry to hear all the things you are going through. Just when you thought it couldn't get any worse, it did. Hugs to you dear and sure hope they get all these things cleared up. How is your cut healing??? Are you coming to KAP?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Ceili said:


> Hi, everyone. I'm caught up on this week's TP, but not for the past month or so. Sounds like most of you are doing well. I did my catching up at work, because my boss is out of town and left me nothing to do.
> 
> I've had a semi-rough June & July. First, the hail storms in May did enough damage to the roof of my condo building that, when we had storms in June, water was streaming down the inside of the deck doors and outside the cabinets in my kitchen. It was like having two waterfalls in my kitchen. The building management sent a couple of guys to try to fix it, and they thought that maybe they had, but rain next day showed otherwise. Called management again, scheduled other guys for Saturday. Air conditioning went out. Got kidney infection, serious enough for IV treatment for several days. Guys came out just as I was feeling a bit better. The found the holes in the roof and left a huge dehumidifier and fan in my kitchen. Next Saturday they tore out the drywall and ceiling of about 1/3 of my kitchen. Same day my son in law brought a friend to fix my air conditioning. Following day, I stepped on the rim of a metal
> tray, and sliced my foot from heel to ankle. Hardly noticed it, but when I felt wet and sticky under my feet... Cleaned up as best I could, immediate care was closed, wasn't going to spend $500 at ER for stitches, so I went the next night. Too late for the 18 stiches that I should have had, so they yelled at me, gave me a tetanus shot, cleaned the wound and sent me home. Had a reaction to the antibiotic. Benadryl took care of that. Guys came again to put plastic over the holes in my kitchen and somewhere in this whole mess the insurance inspector came.
> ...


Wow Ceili....Great to hear from you!!!
So sorry to hear all the things you are going through. Just when you thought it couldn't get any worse, it did. Hugs to you dear and sure hope they get all these things cleared up. How is your cut healing??? Are you coming to KAP?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is very pretty, June!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Purl2Diva...Just saw your shawl in last week's KTP and it is beautiful. No time to look and see if I already commented but WOW. Love all the colors and the frill around the edge. Just beautiful.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

That would be so nice to live closer together---but our winters have been so terrible these past few years, that I think we'll have to find another place to go together. If we ever make it to TN where we planned to retire, we'll be headed in the right direction at least.



Cashmeregma said:


> Oh how I hope you and I both do. We can still go to KAP!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumb up: Maybe we could even live closer to one another.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Good to see you....but do not like hearing that you have had all these troubles. Sounds like what Cmaliza went through (may still be going through) with a leaky roof. Not pleasant by itself and then to have everything else happen on top of that would indeed make you wonder if there was another shoe somewhere that was ready to fall. Hope you are able to catch your breath with your boss being gone and use the time to just de-stress and breathe...breathe...breathe.



Ceili said:


> Hi, everyone. I'm caught up on this week's TP, but not for the past month or so. Sounds like most of you are doing well. I did my catching up at work, because my boss is out of town and left me nothing to do.
> 
> I've had a semi-rough June & July. First, the hail storms in May did enough damage to the roof of my condo building that, when we had storms in June, water was streaming down the inside of the deck doors and outside the cabinets in my kitchen. It was like having two waterfalls in my kitchen. The building management sent a couple of guys to try to fix it, and they thought that maybe they had, but rain next day showed otherwise. Called management again, scheduled other guys for Saturday. Air conditioning went out. Got kidney infection, serious enough for IV treatment for several days. Guys came out just as I was feeling a bit better. The found the holes in the roof and left a huge dehumidifier and fan in my kitchen. Next Saturday they tore out the drywall and ceiling of about 1/3 of my kitchen. Same day my son in law brought a friend to fix my air conditioning. Following day, I stepped on the rim of a metal
> tray, and sliced my foot from heel to ankle. Hardly noticed it, but when I felt wet and sticky under my feet... Cleaned up as best I could, immediate care was closed, wasn't going to spend $500 at ER for stitches, so I went the next night. Too late for the 18 stiches that I should have had, so they yelled at me, gave me a tetanus shot, cleaned the wound and sent me home. Had a reaction to the antibiotic. Benadryl took care of that. Guys came again to put plastic over the holes in my kitchen and somewhere in this whole mess the insurance inspector came.
> ...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Ceili said:


> Hi, everyone. I'm caught up on this week's TP, but not for the past month or so. Sounds like most of you are doing well. I did my catching up at work, because my boss is out of town and left me nothing to do.
> 
> I've had a semi-rough June & July. First, the hail storms in May did enough damage to the roof of my condo building that, when we had storms in June, water was streaming down the inside of the deck doors and outside the cabinets in my kitchen. It was like having two waterfalls in my kitchen. The building management sent a couple of guys to try to fix it, and they thought that maybe they had, but rain next day showed otherwise. Called management again, scheduled other guys for Saturday. Air conditioning went out. Got kidney infection, serious enough for IV treatment for several days. Guys came out just as I was feeling a bit better. The found the holes in the roof and left a huge dehumidifier and fan in my kitchen. Next Saturday they tore out the drywall and ceiling of about 1/3 of my kitchen. Same day my son in law brought a friend to fix my air conditioning. Following day, I stepped on the rim of a metal
> tray, and sliced my foot from heel to ankle. Hardly noticed it, but when I felt wet and sticky under my feet... Cleaned up as best I could, immediate care was closed, wasn't going to spend $500 at ER for stitches, so I went the next night. Too late for the 18 stiches that I should have had, so they yelled at me, gave me a tetanus shot, cleaned the wound and sent me home. Had a reaction to the antibiotic. Benadryl took care of that. Guys came again to put plastic over the holes in my kitchen and somewhere in this whole mess the insurance inspector came.
> ...


Oh Ceili what a time you've had! :shock: I hope things will settle down now and that both you and the roof are on the mend! :lol: {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Wow Ceili....Great to hear from you!!!
> So sorry to hear all the things you are going through. Just when you thought it couldn't get any worse, it did. Hugs to you dear and sure hope they get all these things cleared up. How is your cut healing??? Are you coming to KAP?


The cut is fine, really. It just felt like someone stepped on my heel because they were following too closely. I didn't even look at it for about five minutes. It isn't on the bottom of the foot, so walking hasn't been a problem, but I am keeping it bandaged because I work in downtown Chicago and it's really dirty here. It only hurts if it is touched directly. Much fuss over something of no consequence, but I hadn't seen the immediate care people for about 10 days, and I thought they must miss me, so I had to do this stoopid thing. LOL

Unfortunately, I'm just not able to come to the KAP this year, and I'm heartbroken. I'll miss you all. I'm sure you remember that I was actually crying when we all said goodbye.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> That would be so nice to live closer together---but our winters have been so terrible these past few years, that I think we'll have to find another place to go together. If we ever make it to TN where we planned to retire, we'll be headed in the right direction at least.


TN sounds good. I have some great cousins in that area. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Harvested our first garlic today. Can anybody on here tell me if they use the flowers at the top to get seeds from. I know we plant the actual clove from the garlic, but what can you do with the flowers.

I'm thinking of sprinkling the little parts of them on top of the food. Anybody out there know about these.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Harvested our first garlic today. Can anybody on here tell me if they use the flowers at the top to get seeds from. I know we plant the actual clove from the garlic, but what can you do with the flowers.
> 
> I'm thinking of sprinkling the little parts of them on top of the food. Anybody out there know about these.


Wow that garlic looks really yummy. I love garlic and use it quite a lot in cooking. Have never tried to grow my own though. Maybe next year I should try some.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Ceili said:


> The cut is fine, really. It just felt like someone stepped on my heel because they were following too closely. I didn't even look at it for about five minutes. It isn't on the bottom of the foot, so walking hasn't been a problem, but I am keeping it bandaged because I work in downtown Chicago and it's really dirty here. It only hurts if it is touched directly. Much fuss over something of no consequence, but I hadn't seen the immediate care people for about 10 days, and I thought they must miss me, so I had to do this stoopid thing. LOL
> 
> Unfortunately, I'm just not able to come to the KAP this year, and I'm heartbroken. I'll miss you all. I'm sure you remember that I was actually crying when we all said goodbye.


So glad you are ok and able to walk. Oh Hon, we sure will miss you. You will be missing Purple and London Girl, Pammie from Texas and possibly even Dreamweaver. Won't be the same without you.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I do that with my flour tortillas - but if I don't fry corn tortillas in crisco shortening I can hear my mother turning over in her urn.... LOL!


Sorlenna said:


> We have a gas stove and he likes the tortillas toasted right on top of the burner.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good grief Ceili! That has been quite a horrific two months. Just one of those incidents would have been tough but all you've had going on is terrible. I hope the leaks have been fixed now and most of all hope you have recovered from kidney infection and the cut. Prayers for you for a much much calmer future!

quote=Ceili]Hi, everyone. I'm caught up on this week's TP, but not for the past month or so. Sounds like most of you are doing well. I did my catching up at work, because my boss is out of town and left me nothing to do.

I've had a semi-rough June & July. First, the hail storms in May did enough damage to the roof of my condo building that, when we had storms in June, water was streaming down the inside of the deck doors and outside the cabinets in my kitchen. It was like having two waterfalls in my kitchen. The building management sent a couple of guys to try to fix it, and they thought that maybe they had, but rain next day showed otherwise. Called management again, scheduled other guys for Saturday. Air conditioning went out. Got kidney infection, serious enough for IV treatment for several days. Guys came out just as I was feeling a bit better. The found the holes in the roof and left a huge dehumidifier and fan in my kitchen. Next Saturday they tore out the drywall and ceiling of about 1/3 of my kitchen. Same day my son in law brought a friend to fix my air conditioning. Following day, I stepped on the rim of a metal 
tray, and sliced my foot from heel to ankle. Hardly noticed it, but when I felt wet and sticky under my feet... Cleaned up as best I could, immediate care was closed, wasn't going to spend $500 at ER for stitches, so I went the next night. Too late for the 18 stiches that I should have had, so they yelled at me, gave me a tetanus shot, cleaned the wound and sent me home. Had a reaction to the antibiotic. Benadryl took care of that. Guys came again to put plastic over the holes in my kitchen and somewhere in this whole mess the insurance inspector came.

None of these things would be worth mentioning if they happened singly, but I'm getting rather paranoid.

Well, this was quite the novel. Love each and every one of you to bits, and thank you for your patience.[/quote]


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> I haven't been able to make it past page 20 or so, will never get caught up at this rate. Going to Bloomington with mom tomorrow. The new med she is on in place of the Plavix one of the side effects is shortness of breath. Well, she is having that and says if it doesn't go away the new med may have to go. She has stopped taking the cholesterol med cause she doesn't like the way it makes her feel. Its her life and I guess if she'd rather live the way she wants and die sooner than take meds and deal with some crappiness and live longer,...thats her choice and I just have to find a way to live with it. It's hard for me to not say things to her though, but I dont want to fight with her and I realize I have no control over this situation, just how I handle it and deal with it. I may have no tongue left within a month or so from biting it soo much. At least I can still type here!
> 
> Sorry about being a grump and writing another book about depressing things. Hope that everyone is doing well, getting better, etc. PM me if something happens I really need to know please!
> Prayers n hugs


That's all right, dear one. We all have frustration with family members. My mom died almost 20 years ago but I still have children that I want to shake...no matter that they're grown. 
You know we always have your back and so many of us have things we grump about. Praying that the Dr. And your mom can come to an agreement on treatment so you won't want to tear your hair out!
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Sugarsugar....I wanted to say that this boyfriend has it all backwards. He is supposed to be giving your DD money to help care for the baby instead of acting like one.


 :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Your comment of it being hurty reminds me of what my FIL used to say when he had a dental appointment..."guess what time my appointment with the dentist is?" "I don't know tell me". "Tooth Hurty"!
> 
> Sorry that your hand still hurts. Hope it's better soon.


 :lol: cute joke!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> My auntie who turned 90 this year (her birthday is the same day as my late husband's, so I remember it) says she's shooting for 105! :mrgreen: Her younger sister became a great-great-grandma this year.


Go for it, auntie!! I sure hope she makes it!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

angelam said:


> Thats a lovely sweater June, such a pretty colour and pattern and beautiful even knitting. It's not a huge picture either. Mine seem to come up about that size - wouldn't know how to make them any bigger or smaller! I'll join you in IT for Dummies!


LOL!! Thanks for the compliment. It's a continuing learning experience with tablets. I have two and sometimes go back to the laptop when I get too frustrated!
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I use the stems like chives but then of course DH loves garlic and never thinks there's too much!! I think we've only replanted the cloves for the next year...I'll check and see if we've had any luck with the flower.



Cashmeregma said:


> Harvested our first garlic today. Can anybody on here tell me if they use the flowers at the top to get seeds from. I know we plant the actual clove from the garlic, but what can you do with the flowers.
> 
> I'm thinking of sprinkling the little parts of them on top of the food. Anybody out there know about these.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Thanks, Julie. Thanks to all the talented knitters on here and their encouragement, I'm trying new things!! I still have a gansey or Aran sweater on my to do list!
> Junek


Great! Let us know when you get started! Being in the chair it might be an idea to think of a cardigan.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Wed afternoon - I miss a couple of days and wham.... 25 pages to catch up on!! Alan has not be feeling his best - so I have been trying to pick up the slack and get ready to leave on Sunday.... Just can't do it all. I have a few houseplants that I moved outside when it started warming up- they were the source of little gnats in the house and really driving DH nuts... now it's too hot for them outside and I just know I'm going to lose them.... I should just give them to my next door neighbor.... I have tried every trick to get rid of the gnats/flies- but the only solution has been to move the plants outside. Working on cleaning out the pantry and freezer (thanks Rookie for the inspiration!) so I am have a steak fajita stir fry taco night - almost as good as fish tacos!!! I will TRY to check in later and see what everyone has been up to. luv-AZ


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

marlark said:


> Join the crowd. Our education and knowledge is just not their goal. The last time I was at the doctor, I told her it is impossible for me to go to all the test sites, doctors, x-rays and labs that they all desire. I don't have the energy, the time or the inclination,not to mention the cost of transportation. When I first met her and had described all the medical misadventure that I hae borne because doctors don't believe me, she said that we both were at the bottom of a pit and would have to climb to the top to establish a good working relationship. And I so agree. She so far has not had the kind of understanding that I require. Marlark


mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm- not good.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

I have to give lots of credit to Shirley!! She has been such an inspiration. And so many fantastic knitters here have shown such beautiful work that's encouraged me to try something other than straight knitting!
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOL...."purchased" a movie on demand to watch on TV then promptly feel asleep for 2 hours in my recliner....LOL....Maybe the dogs enjoyed it.....Speaking of dogs, Sydney did very well yesterday with his surgery. Of course was groggy when I brought him him home. He has pain meds to take once a day for a few days. Have to say it doesn't seem to have slowed him down one bit yet....LOL...only thing was he wasn't too hungry still this morning but do believe that has changed now. Such a rascal.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ceili said:


> Hi, everyone. I'm caught up on this week's TP, but not for the past month or so. Sounds like most of you are doing well. I did my catching up at work, because my boss is out of town and left me nothing to do.
> 
> I've had a semi-rough June & July. First, the hail storms in May did enough damage to the roof of my condo building that, when we had storms in June, water was streaming down the inside of the deck doors and outside the cabinets in my kitchen. It was like having two waterfalls in my kitchen. The building management sent a couple of guys to try to fix it, and they thought that maybe they had, but rain next day showed otherwise. Called management again, scheduled other guys for Saturday. Air conditioning went out. Got kidney infection, serious enough for IV treatment for several days. Guys came out just as I was feeling a bit better. The found the holes in the roof and left a huge dehumidifier and fan in my kitchen. Next Saturday they tore out the drywall and ceiling of about 1/3 of my kitchen. Same day my son in law brought a friend to fix my air conditioning. Following day, I stepped on the rim of a metal
> tray, and sliced my foot from heel to ankle. Hardly noticed it, but when I felt wet and sticky under my feet... Cleaned up as best I could, immediate care was closed, wasn't going to spend $500 at ER for stitches, so I went the next night. Too late for the 18 stiches that I should have had, so they yelled at me, gave me a tetanus shot, cleaned the wound and sent me home. Had a reaction to the antibiotic. Benadryl took care of that. Guys came again to put plastic over the holes in my kitchen and somewhere in this whole mess the insurance inspector came.
> ...


As you say Ceili, that was rough- I hope your foot is healing, and that the roof is back to water proof- I noticed earlier that you were online- good you have caught up with this week!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> You go June. I love your spunk and attitude and find you inspiring. He sure is lucky you didn't have the money for bail.


Thanks, I just keep plugging away the best I can.
Unfortunately, that will not affect the weather Sat. My sister is hosting the family reunion and I really want to go.
BUT with a 60% chance of rain and my chair not liking wet weather, I may be sitting it out.
Another"but", my older daughter and youngest grandson is coming from TX tomorrow for 5 days so I'm sure to see them in the next few days!!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Wow that garlic looks really yummy. I love garlic and use it quite a lot in cooking. Have never tried to grow my own though. Maybe next year I should try some.


It does, doesn't it? I too love to use garlic- I have tried growing it, unsuccessfully.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Ceili said:


> Hi, everyone. I'm caught up on this week's TP, but not for the past month or so. Sounds like most of you are doing well. I did my catching up at work, because my boss is out of town and left me nothing to do.
> 
> I've had a semi-rough June & July. First, the hail storms in May did enough damage to the roof of my condo building that, when we had storms in June, water was streaming down the inside of the deck doors and outside the cabinets in my kitchen. It was like having two waterfalls in my kitchen. The building management sent a couple of guys to try to fix it, and they thought that maybe they had, but rain next day showed otherwise. Called management again, scheduled other guys for Saturday. Air conditioning went out. Got kidney infection, serious enough for IV treatment for several days. Guys came out just as I was feeling a bit better. The found the holes in the roof and left a huge dehumidifier and fan in my kitchen. Next Saturday they tore out the drywall and ceiling of about 1/3 of my kitchen. Same day my son in law brought a friend to fix my air conditioning. Following day, I stepped on the rim of a metal
> tray, and sliced my foot from heel to ankle. Hardly noticed it, but when I felt wet and sticky under my feet... Cleaned up as best I could, immediate care was closed, wasn't going to spend $500 at ER for stitches, so I went the next night. Too late for the 18 stiches that I should have had, so they yelled at me, gave me a tetanus shot, cleaned the wound and sent me home. Had a reaction to the antibiotic. Benadryl took care of that. Guys came again to put plastic over the holes in my kitchen and somewhere in this whole mess the insurance inspector came.
> ...


Good grief!! You poor dear! And here I am whining about missing a family reunion.
Prayers for better things for you in the following months.
Hugs, dear friend.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Great! Let us know when you get started! Being in the chair it might be an idea to think of a cardigan.


I've already started a cardigan with sport yarn using different colors similar to the ones Shirley is such a genius with. I'm trying to use up some of this yarn I have before buying enough to.make the gansey/Aran!
Believe me, when I do, you'll be tired of me and my questions!
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

The good thing about OnDemand is that the movies stay out there available to watch for a while. I have done the "fall asleep part way through it" more times that I should admit...but I tell myself that it's cheap sleeping meds. Hope you get a chance to watch it again later.



Gweniepooh said:


> LOL...."purchased" a movie on demand to watch on TV then promptly feel asleep for 2 hours in my recliner....LOL....Maybe the dogs enjoyed it.....Speaking of dogs, Sydney did very well yesterday with his surgery. Of course was groggy when I brought him him home. He has pain meds to take once a day for a few days. Have to say it doesn't seem to have slowed him down one bit yet....LOL...only thing was he wasn't too hungry still this morning but do believe that has changed now. Such a rascal.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Ceili, I hope that all this trouble is the full dose for the whole year and the rest will be smooth sailing.

Gwen, sounds like Sydney isn't suffering too badly.  Good news indeed.

I'm working on another chart...glutton for punishment, ain't I? :XD:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> I haven't been able to make it past page 20 or so, will never get caught up at this rate. Going to Bloomington with mom tomorrow. The new med she is on in place of the Plavix one of the side effects is shortness of breath. Well, she is having that and says if it doesn't go away the new med may have to go. She has stopped taking the cholesterol med cause she doesn't like the way it makes her feel. Its her life and I guess if she'd rather live the way she wants and die sooner than take meds and deal with some crappiness and live longer,...thats her choice and I just have to find a way to live with it. It's hard for me to not say things to her though, but I dont want to fight with her and I realize I have no control over this situation, just how I handle it and deal with it. I may have no tongue left within a month or so from biting it soo much. At least I can still type here!
> 
> Sorry about being a grump and writing another book about depressing things. Hope that everyone is doing well, getting better, etc. PM me if something happens I really need to know please!
> Prayers n hugs


So sorry that the meds are bothering her enough that she wants to stop taking them, I can understand your frustration, I would be hard pressed not to say anything also. 
Sending you positive energy to get you through it all, and lots of hugs.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Ceili, you have had enough trouble this year, let's hope it's all over now.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Ceili, my goodness, you have had quite a bad run of things. Hope the rest of the year is uphill. Grump all you want we are here for you.
PupLover, I know the feeling of biting the tongue. We are here for you.
June, what a lovely sweater and I love the different textures.
Daralene, sometimes I wish people would stop saying "you look so good". My bite the tongue answer is "well, I feel like hell". Autoimmune is hard to dx and hard to live with as we both know. But it isn't terminal and it does get better as you learn to live with energy level changes and pain.
No answers, more tests for the daughter of my heart. But we drove home the scenic way, up a canyon, past a lake and stopped for a rest at bird sanctuary and I saw pileated woodpecker. Oh my.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I've already started a cardigan with sport yarn using different colors similar to the ones Shirley is such a genius with. I'm trying to use up some of this yarn I have before buying enough to.make the gansey/Aran!
> Believe me, when I do, you'll be tired of me and my questions!
> Junek


I am a very patient person, June! But ask all you want and I will try my best to answer!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Ceili said:


> Hi, everyone. I'm caught up on this week's TP, but not for the past month or so. Sounds like most of you are doing well. I did my catching up at work, because my boss is out of town and left me nothing to do.
> 
> I've had a semi-rough June & July. First, the hail storms in May did enough damage to the roof of my condo building that, when we had storms in June, water was streaming down the inside of the deck doors and outside the cabinets in my kitchen. It was like having two waterfalls in my kitchen. The building management sent a couple of guys to try to fix it, and they thought that maybe they had, but rain next day showed otherwise. Called management again, scheduled other guys for Saturday. Air conditioning went out. Got kidney infection, serious enough for IV treatment for several days. Guys came out just as I was feeling a bit better. The found the holes in the roof and left a huge dehumidifier and fan in my kitchen. Next Saturday they tore out the drywall and ceiling of about 1/3 of my kitchen. Same day my son in law brought a friend to fix my air conditioning. Following day, I stepped on the rim of a metal
> tray, and sliced my foot from heel to ankle. Hardly noticed it, but when I felt wet and sticky under my feet... Cleaned up as best I could, immediate care was closed, wasn't going to spend $500 at ER for stitches, so I went the next night. Too late for the 18 stiches that I should have had, so they yelled at me, gave me a tetanus shot, cleaned the wound and sent me home. Had a reaction to the antibiotic. Benadryl took care of that. Guys came again to put plastic over the holes in my kitchen and somewhere in this whole mess the insurance inspector came.
> ...


Oh my, you've had quite the summer so far, I sure hope that that is the end of the drama for you and you can just relax. Glad that the foot is okay and not painful, breath and hope that things start looking up soon.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Wed afternoon - I miss a couple of days and wham.... 25 pages to catch up on!! Alan has not be feeling his best - so I have been trying to pick up the slack and get ready to leave on Sunday.... Just can't do it all. I have a few houseplants that I moved outside when it started warming up- they were the source of little gnats in the house and really driving DH nuts... now it's too hot for them outside and I just know I'm going to lose them.... I should just give them to my next door neighbor.... I have tried every trick to get rid of the gnats/flies- but the only solution has been to move the plants outside. Working on cleaning out the pantry and freezer (thanks Rookie for the inspiration!) so I am have a steak fajita stir fry taco night - almost as good as fish tacos!!! I will TRY to check in later and see what everyone has been up to. luv-AZ


Have you tried neem oil? It usually works wonderfully.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Ceili, my goodness, you have had quite a bad run of things. Hope the rest of the year is uphill. Grump all you want we are here for you.
> PupLover, I know the feeling of biting the tongue. We are here for you.
> June, what a lovely sweater and I love the different textures.
> Daralene, sometimes I wish people would stop saying "you look so good". My bite the tongue answer is "well, I feel like hell". Autoimmune is hard to dx and hard to live with as we both know. But it isn't terminal and it does get better as you learn to live with energy level changes and pain.
> No answers, more tests for the daughter of my heart. But we drove home the scenic way, up a canyon, past a lake and stopped for a rest at bird sanctuary and I saw pileated woodpecker. Oh my.


I don't think we have any woodpeckers introduced or native- so the last time I would have seen one would be nearly 60 years ago- the bird sanctuary sounds a tremendous place to rest.
People don't want to hear the honest answer, most of the time. Are you getting any more painting done? My magnolia is coming into flower, and the violas are blooming, along with the Narcissus- so spring has to be around the corner.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Sugarsugar....I wanted to say that this boyfriend has it all backwards. He is supposed to be giving your DD money to help care for the baby instead of acting like one.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

It seems like your winter was short....we have several more weeks of summer heat to endure.



Lurker 2 said:


> I don't think we have any woodpeckers introduced or native- so the last time I would have seen one would be nearly 60 years ago- the bird sanctuary sounds a tremendous place to rest.
> People don't want to hear the honest answer, most of the time. Are you getting any more painting done? My magnolia is coming into flower, and the violas are blooming, along with the Narcissus- so spring has to be around the corner.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jknappva said:


> The dr. who did my first failed back surgery told me when I went back to him complaining of more back pain and he couldn't see anything onthe x-ry, that when we hurt we knew we were alive. I almost whacked him beside the head with my cane. (but didn't have money for bail!) I NEVER went to him again!! Talk about no compassion.....
> Junek


Just imagine all the fun that Kharma is having with him.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> My auntie who turned 90 this year (her birthday is the same day as my late husband's, so I remember it) says she's shooting for 105! :mrgreen: Her younger sister became a great-great-grandma this year.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
I'm figuring I'll have to live to be about 480 years old to finish everything I want to since I keep putting more projects on my list. lol...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jknappva said:


> My first time trying to download from my tablet. Now you'll all know how tech challenged I am!
> Junek
> 
> Sorry...I obviously have a lot to learn...didn't know it would be such a huge picture!!!


The picture size is perfect, the sweater is fabulous, I love it. Nice work. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I had hoped better, given she was female, also from Bangladesh- and Muslim, it was in the middle of Ramadan- maybe she does not handle fasting, well. But that should not be my problem. I got the impression she was trying to intimate that I was in a bi-polar high, and not taking my pills- it was so uncalled for- but she was not prepared to listen to me- The other older woman is really nice, but you have to take pot-luck. At present I just can't afford to change.


It is too bad that you have to deal with whichever doc you get at the practice you are having to go to. You would think that doctors of either sex would be more compassionate and at least listen to what you are telling them, sadly, that is not the case and it's that way around the world. I do hope you are able to find a better set of docs one day soon and will be able to switch. 
Hugs!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Happy to hear from Marianne and Ceili. Glad to hear that both of you are doing well.

Keeping all in prayers and hugs to all who are in need of them. Heck hugs for everyone whether you need them or not.((((((((((hugs))))))))))


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It seems like your winter was short....we have several more weeks of summer heat to endure.


Not over yet, Rookie- but the temperatures have been unseasonably warm (Climate change?)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

marlark said:


> Obviously you haven't been around doctors with their children.
> They react usually in one of two ways. They are so anxious that they obsess ovr every thing or they are over involved in their careers and are oblivious to their children's needs. Marlark


I have many friends who are doctors, most of whom have been able to balance the two roles quite well. And I was basing my statement about Vicky not only on her profession but also her personality. Like me she doesn't jump to the worst scenario first.Her husband however will be like Gigis DS but he will ring Vicky when he panics and she will put him right. She will be able to use her knowledge well.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Good Morning Everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :-D :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Just a quick pop on to say hello and that I love and miss every single one of you!!! The cards that I have received have been so special to me. There really are no words to express what hearing from you has meant, I truly cried when I read them and my Mom and Cindi want me to say how wonderful it is to have such loving and dear friends across the entire world.
> I'm not online very often as it is hard for me to sit up for very long. I don't have a way for the computer to be across my lap in bed, with the bottom heating up it does tend to cause some issues, LOL.
> ...


So good to see you and hear you are doing so well. Now flow orders so we get to meet you in October! Tami


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It is too bad that you have to deal with whichever doc you get at the practice you are having to go to. You would think that doctors of either sex would be more compassionate and at least listen to what you are telling them, sadly, that is not the case and it's that way around the world. I do hope you are able to find a better set of docs one day soon and will be able to switch.
> Hugs!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks Kaye! Won't be able to change for a while- because of the rent increase. Hugs to you! How is Ryssa?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> My first time trying to download from my tablet. Now you'll all know how tech challenged I am!
> Junek
> 
> Sorry...I obviously have a lot to learn...didn't know it would be such a huge picture!!!


I find it easier (and quicker) to download from the iPad than the computer- but still often use the computer as I prefer working on it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh wow Tami. DH was in Medina but I was in Hartville, but still we were very close. I would love to meet up sometime. Perhaps you, Ohio Joy, Nittergma and Cmaliza/Carol, could all find someplace nearby for all of us to meet up for lunch.


We could do that. Are you coming to the KAP?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> I haven't been able to make it past page 20 or so, will never get caught up at this rate. Going to Bloomington with mom tomorrow. The new med she is on in place of the Plavix one of the side effects is shortness of breath. Well, she is having that and says if it doesn't go away the new med may have to go. She has stopped taking the cholesterol med cause she doesn't like the way it makes her feel. Its her life and I guess if she'd rather live the way she wants and die sooner than take meds and deal with some crappiness and live longer,...thats her choice and I just have to find a way to live with it. It's hard for me to not say things to her though, but I dont want to fight with her and I realize I have no control over this situation, just how I handle it and deal with it. I may have no tongue left within a month or so from biting it soo much. At least I can still type here!
> 
> Sorry about being a grump and writing another book about depressing things. Hope that everyone is doing well, getting better, etc. PM me if something happens I really need to know please!
> Prayers n hugs


While it is hard for you I agree with your mother. The time comes when long term effects are fairly irrelevant and being able to enjoy what time you have left is more important than adding a little bit to this time. anywhere near the age of looking at things like this. Depends on the side effects of course some can be tolerated more easily than others.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am not impressed with some of my new doctors- a woman was quite nasty to me the last time I was there- does not inspire confidence- you don't feel like asking questions when they are doubting you. I am considering moving to a different practice.


That could be a good idea.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

darowil said:


> While it is hard for you I agree with your mother. The time comes when long term effects are fairly irrelevant and being able to enjoy what time you have left is more important than adding a little bit to this time. anywhere near the age of looking at things like this.


I agree. However much we want to do the best for someone, what we feel about it isn't what they feel about it. She is an adult and is entitled to her choices. Just remember that she isn't trying to hurt you, just to live her life the best way she can.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> That could be a good idea.


 :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Ceili said:


> Hi, everyone. I'm caught up on this week's TP, but not for the past month or so. Sounds like most of you are doing well. I did my catching up at work, because my boss is out of town and left me nothing to do.
> 
> I've had a semi-rough June & July. First, the hail storms in May did enough damage to the roof of my condo building that, when we had storms in June, water was streaming down the inside of the deck doors and outside the cabinets in my kitchen. It was like having two waterfalls in my kitchen. The building management sent a couple of guys to try to fix it, and they thought that maybe they had, but rain next day showed otherwise. Called management again, scheduled other guys for Saturday. Air conditioning went out. Got kidney infection, serious enough for IV treatment for several days. Guys came out just as I was feeling a bit better. The found the holes in the roof and left a huge dehumidifier and fan in my kitchen. Next Saturday they tore out the drywall and ceiling of about 1/3 of my kitchen. Same day my son in law brought a friend to fix my air conditioning. Following day, I stepped on the rim of a metal
> tray, and sliced my foot from heel to ankle. Hardly noticed it, but when I felt wet and sticky under my feet... Cleaned up as best I could, immediate care was closed, wasn't going to spend $500 at ER for stitches, so I went the next night. Too late for the 18 stiches that I should have had, so they yelled at me, gave me a tetanus shot, cleaned the wound and sent me home. Had a reaction to the antibiotic. Benadryl took care of that. Guys came again to put plastic over the holes in my kitchen and somewhere in this whole mess the insurance inspector came.
> ...


Tomorrow is August so maybe things will settle then for you. Each of them was enough by themselves to be worth mentioning- but all togehter does make for a really tough time.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Ceili said:


> The cut is fine, really. It just felt like someone stepped on my heel because they were following too closely. I didn't even look at it for about five minutes. It isn't on the bottom of the foot, so walking hasn't been a problem, but I am keeping it bandaged because I work in downtown Chicago and it's really dirty here. It only hurts if it is touched directly. Much fuss over something of no consequence, but I hadn't seen the immediate care people for about 10 days, and I thought they must miss me, so I had to do this stoopid thing. LOL
> 
> Unfortunately, I'm just not able to come to the KAP this year, and I'm heartbroken. I'll miss you all. I'm sure you remember that I was actually crying when we all said goodbye.


Awww Celi, I was really hoping to see you if I get to go that is!! Take care girl and call me sometime please!!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Marianne818 said:


> Good Morning Everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :-D :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Just a quick pop on to say hello and that I love and miss every single one of you!!! p:


My heart goes out to you-- if I am ever in your position and told to spend 75% in bed I will have a horrible time. you sound like you are managing fairly well. hope you get much better very soon!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

jknappva said:


> My first time trying to download from my tablet. Now you'll all know how tech challenged I am!
> Junek
> 
> Sorry...I obviously have a lot to learn...didn't know it would be such a huge picture!!!


Large pix show details better-- I'd say it is just right. And very pretty!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Just another quick pop in to say hi and good night :-( I am rarely up past 9 or 9:30 these days, hospital routine still lingering on I guess, LOL. 
So good to see the avatars of my dear friends and new ones that I hope to become as close to! 
June the sweater is beautiful!! Sorelena, all your works just wow me!! Julie, I keep you in my prayers always. Cashmere, I love the new name, LOL. Hope you are doing okay, know you live in my heart dear one! Rookie, you are amazing, I love you lady! Puplover, take care my friend, love you bunches! 
I know I'm leaving out many, many dear friends, but the drugs make it hard for me to remember very long, so please know I'm not ignoring or forgetting anyone, all are such important members of my extended family!!
Take care, Sweet Dreams, know that you live in my heart and always in my prayers :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Love you more! I'm glad to hear that you're taking care of yourself and that you have Cindi there to make sure you do and to help out too.



Marianne818 said:


> Just another quick pop in to say hi and good night :-( I am rarely up past 9 or 9:30 these days, hospital routine still lingering on I guess, LOL.
> So good to see the avatars of my dear friends and new ones that I hope to become as close to!
> June the sweater is beautiful!! Sorelena, all your works just wow me!! Julie, I keep you in my prayers always. Cashmere, I love the new name, LOL. Hope you are doing okay, know you live in my heart dear one! Rookie, you are amazing, I love you lady! Puplover, take care my friend, love you bunches!
> I know I'm leaving out many, many dear friends, but the drugs make it hard for me to remember very long, so please know I'm not ignoring or forgetting anyone, all are such important members of my extended family!!
> Take care, Sweet Dreams, know that you live in my heart and always in my prayers :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am not impressed with some of my new doctors- a woman was quite nasty to me the last time I was there- does not inspire confidence- you don't feel like asking questions when they are doubting you. I am considering moving to a different practice.


.

I am concerned that your doctor has this type of attitude. It may be that she just had a bad day, but I still don't think that makes it right that she is nasty to you. Is this new or an ongoing way she treats you? How difficult is it for you to change to a new doctor? Surely there are others who could deal as well with your health problems, no?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

angelam said:


> Wow that garlic looks really yummy. I love garlic and use it quite a lot in cooking. Have never tried to grow my own though. Maybe next year I should try some.


Oh do try it. This was was so exciting and the first I have grown it. I planted it later, now if only I had marked the calendar as to when I planted it but it was in the Fall. The farmer who I bought some from told me in this area to plant it a little later and it worked. Used it for dinner tonight and it was wonderful. When it is fresh like this the outer skin is soft and easy to peel off. Quite fun to do this.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Hi all, I have surfaced for this week.

Man what a deadly past few weeks, energy wise.

Monday before last was regular property management invasion, was starting to relax after quarterly spring clean (including 5 large carpet areas shampooed) when DSF received a call from agency owner, very p***ed off, she had been contacted by another sales agency for details about the house as it was now on the market. DSF hit panic levels as he automatically thought this meant we had to move, not helped by first company immediately offering close by house now vacant. However, after 6 or so days of stressing out myself and DM, he had a further discussion with new agent and we are no longer moving, because we have lease contract, the house can only be sold as a tenanted investment home.

Amongst all this, got news that a friend's ex's no2 wife had been killed in bad highway accident, so giving her some support as she was friendly with no2. The least injured was the other driver who crossed over into their path asleep at the wheel.

Also, amongst all this, I had previously enrolled in an online tafe course, but because DM continually made it impossible for me to spend sufficient uninterrupted time to do the required study, I had begun the withdrawal process. boy, did the c*** hit the fan when she found out what I had done and why. This on top of her fighting with a close friend (who I don't like for personal reasons) and an unconfirmed slow beginning descent into alzeimhers (either that or she is just an arrogant selfish bitch at times).

So call this morning to cancel withdrawal and reinstatement into course, and an arrangement so that she knows I am busy with study (or other things, as well as this will give me opportunity to do some other stuff without interruption)

And I also have made arrangements to go away for one night camping for a two day geocache events (1 event sat, 1 event sun) to help me get my head on straight again. Looking forward to it.

Will skim what I can so hope all is well. If it isn't, know you have my support and prayers.

Heather


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

I have not received any squares from anyone not a part of the KTP, Daralene.

The poison ivy started when I had been working only with the squares but then worked with some estate yarns I had been gifted. That yarn is rug yarn and quite stiff and irritating to work with any time. Then, I was back working with the squares. I am currently using a piece of toweling between my arms and the squares. It is very possible that some of the yarns had been passed over by the fumes of someone burning poison ivy and none of us any the wiser--even the rug yarns which lay in the deceased's collection for heaven knows how long.

Safe so far, but I would advise winners to launder them before using. I am NOT going to launder them because some are a bit of a problem joining them as it is. I would not want to even contemplate having to block them all again before joining up. That's asking for more time and patience than I have just now.

Right now we are dealing with our attorney to set up a special-needs trust for Tim and getting all our legal ''stuff'' in order to accomplish that end. And then there are two separate therapies two days a week which involves a half hour's drive each way. Then there is the daily summer reading program for Tim which involves, at least, a half hour's reading each day of the week.

And that doesn't even get to the housekeeping, as minimal as it turns out to be, and the three meals a day for at least the two of us and the grocery shopping, library trips, and then meal prep and clean-up afterward.

Good golly, Miss Molly!! No wonder I'm tired at the end of the day. And I didn't even stop to think about the Bible Study preparation each week.

I think I'd take a nap if it weren't so late in the day. (grin)

Ohio Joy


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I use the stems like chives but then of course DH loves garlic and never thinks there's too much!! I think we've only replanted the cloves for the next year...I'll check and see if we've had any luck with the flower.


Yes, they even sell the stems here but can't recall the name. Something like Scapes? Just read where these should be removed so that energy will go into the bulb. I'm lucky mine did as well as they did. No puny little cloves either. All are quite big. It said the flowers can be used for eating so that will be fun on pasta, salads, etc. What fun. I will have to go to the garlic festival this year and get some wonderful varieties. Although I am quite happy with what I have. One was given to me and was from Canada and the other is German Hardneck.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jknappva said:


> I have to give lots of credit to Shirley!! She has been such an inspiration. And so many fantastic knitters here have shown such beautiful work that's encouraged me to try something other than straight knitting!
> Junek


Yes, 'Shirley/Designer, has inspired me too.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> LOL...."purchased" a movie on demand to watch on TV then promptly feel asleep for 2 hours in my recliner....LOL....Maybe the dogs enjoyed it.....Speaking of dogs, Sydney did very well yesterday with his surgery. Of course was groggy when I brought him him home. He has pain meds to take once a day for a few days. Have to say it doesn't seem to have slowed him down one bit yet....LOL...only thing was he wasn't too hungry still this morning but do believe that has changed now. Such a rascal.


Gwenie, it didn't slow Sydney down but it sure did you. Sorry you missed your movie. I do the same thing. LOL Glad Sydney seems to be doing so well.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm exhausted just reading all that you do every day...I have spurts of energy where I get some things done---but I usually have a day or so each week where I can just recharge my batteries. I am so impressed and thankful that you are joining the squares for the afghans and am so sorry that you've had to endure the poison ivy while trying to this for all of us.



jheiens said:


> I have not received any squares from anyone not a part of the KTP, Daralene.
> 
> The poison ivy started when I had been working only with the squares but then worked with some estate yarns I had been gifted. That yarn is rug yarn and quite stiff and irritating to work with any time. Then, I was back working with the squares. I am currently using a piece of toweling between my arms and the squares. It is very possible that some of the yarns had been passed over by the fumes of someone burning poison ivy and none of us any the wiser--even the rug yarns which lay in the deceased's collection for heaven knows how long.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Thanks, I just keep plugging away the best I can.
> Unfortunately, that will not affect the weather Sat. My sister is hosting the family reunion and I really want to go.
> BUT with a 60% chance of rain and my chair not liking wet weather, I may be sitting it out.
> Another"but", my older daughter and youngest grandson is coming from TX tomorrow for 5 days so I'm sure to see them in the next few days!!
> Junek


Is there a stone area on a patio that would be ok even in the rain? I hate for you to miss it.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It does, doesn't it? I too love to use garlic- I have tried growing it, unsuccessfully.


I guess I had beginner's luck. If it comes up too soon here then it freezes again and won't grow, but not sure that would be your problem. Wonder what happened Julie. It might be the weather there. That's too bad it didn't work. I may not be so lucky next year but if you were closer I would give you some.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> We could do that. Are you coming to the KAP?


Wel there you are. That takes care of it. Yes, I'll be there with bells on my toes. :XD:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Marianne, glad you are recovering well, hope it continues.

Sugar, I hope your daughter soon catches on that she will probably be much better off without such a dud for a boyfriend. Doesn't he know he is to give her money to support the baby not her to support his habits.
Ceili, sorry you ave had such a bad month, hope all s going better soon.
Sorleena, love the sweater, you are so talented.
June, great sweater, you obviously listen well to Shirleys tutoring.
Heather, sorry you are having such a bad time,hope your camping trip ges well & you get some relaxation.
Daralene, hope the aqua use helps with your walking, so many people find it helps.
We are going back to the lake in the morning,DH got most of the hay baled today so that's out of the way. I ran into the city today, got a foam pad for the camper mattress, my back was killing me after to nights on that rock. Hope this fixes it. So hot here today supposed between 75-85 for the next week. Things are sure growing.
Well, I think there were more comments I wanted to make but read too much before I commented & have forgotten.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

martina said:


> I agree. However much we want to do the best for someone, what we feel about it isn't what they feel about it. She is an adult and is entitled to her choices. Just remember that she isn't trying to hurt you, just to live her life the best way she can.


I have had to rethink my ideas too. I bit my tongue till it was sore when my dad was dying and really felt they should have at least let me give my opinion but it wasn't wanted or ever heard. Later my SIL's MIL had a cancer operation in her mid 80's but then she lived to be violent and not know who she was and get kicked out of one nursing home after the other. I realized then that each person has to make their own choices. It is still hard though and not black and white. Mom won't take vitamin A whig the doctor told her to take to keep from going blind. Such an easy remedy but she doesn't like it. I bought her some that doesn't have that flavor and she still won't take it. None of this is easy and always another twist.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Just another quick pop in to say hi and good night :-( I am rarely up past 9 or 9:30 these days, hospital routine still lingering on I guess, LOL.
> So good to see the avatars of my dear friends and new ones that I hope to become as close to!
> June the sweater is beautiful!! Sorelena, all your works just wow me!! Julie, I keep you in my prayers always. Cashmere, I love the new name, LOL. Hope you are doing okay, know you live in my heart dear one! Rookie, you are amazing, I love you lady! Puplover, take care my friend, love you bunches!
> I know I'm leaving out many, many dear friends, but the drugs make it hard for me to remember very long, so please know I'm not ignoring or forgetting anyone, all are such important members of my extended family!!
> Take care, Sweet Dreams, know that you live in my heart and always in my prayers :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I can't think of a better home dear friend than in your heart. Thank you. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: You are in my heart and prayers.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: Yep, my first day there I had my very first confrontation with a cane toad!! UGH.


Try taking the clothes of the line and have one land on a bare foot. Screamed the house down (got into trouble for it) and never forgotten. Funnily enough, was not sent down to do that particular chore at that time again, this happened almost 40 years ago. Still shudder when I think if it.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

marlark said:


> /Welcome to those of you are new to KP/tp You will find the warmest, loving, concerned friends you ever met. Come often. The emotional, physical support is wonderful. Knitting is what binds us, tea/coffee and recipes sustain us
> and prayers are with,for and by all. Marlark.


Marge, what a lovely turn of phrase in your welcome to the newcomers.

Thank you

Ohio Joy


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jheiens said:


> I have not received any squares from anyone not a part of the KTP, Daralene.
> 
> The poison ivy started when I had been working only with the squares but then worked with some estate yarns I had been gifted. That yarn is rug yarn and quite stiff and irritating to work with any time. Then, I was back working with the squares. I am currently using a piece of toweling between my arms and the squares. It is very possible that some of the yarns had been passed over by the fumes of someone burning poison ivy and none of us any the wiser--even the rug yarns which lay in the deceased's collection for heaven knows how long.
> 
> ...


Your schedule is overwhelming just reading about it. Can't believe you somehow found the time to do all this work for KTP. Sending you loads of love and hugs. Just so sorry you had to suffer so while you were doing it. Oh my, that would have been daunting to wash all those squares individually and then reblock them. I hadn't even thought of that. Sorry if you thought that's what I meant. I'll have to go back and look at what I said as sometimes the way I word things. If I said something about washing I'm sorry. I wouldn't wash hundreds of individual squares myself. Only a finished blanket. Just thinking that we wouldn't want anyone else, or God forbid, a grandchild, to go through what you have gone through since it is from the squares. I humbly apologize. Don't know how we can ever thank you for all you have done. I do want you to know that I admire all that you do and I could never do what you do and do the blankets too. Amazing. My intent was not to make you feel defensive as you have no reason to defend. We only can say thank you over and over.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Marianne! Good to see you, and you'd better do what the doc says.
> 
> I've typed up the rest of the purple sweater pattern--still have the one sleeve and blocking to do--but that's progress. It still doesn't have a name. Suggestions welcome.


Adorable sweater, not a clue on a name, but it reminds me of leaves a little bit. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Junek love your sweaters! I need to do one of the cardigans, but love the pattern on the pink one!

Marianne behave yourself we want you well and moving around again!!

Im trying to read forward and backwards So glad today was basically my Friday will put in another 4-5 hours before Monday but can do that whenever I want. Going to Bloomington with mom and a couple friends tomorrow going to lunch and to Sam's and she has pants to return somewhere. 

Of to knit a bit before bed I can get a row or two done before I'm falling asleep, hopefully.

Prayers n hugs


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

My new glasses


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Marianne! Good to see you, and you'd better do what the doc says.
> 
> I've typed up the rest of the purple sweater pattern--still have the one sleeve and blocking to do--but that's progress. It still doesn't have a name. Suggestions welcome.


Another lovely sweater. Wish I was good with names. Would love to name a sweater.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Marianne! Good to see you, and you'd better do what the doc says.
> 
> I've typed up the rest of the purple sweater pattern--still have the one sleeve and blocking to do--but that's progress. It still doesn't have a name. Suggestions welcome.


I can't think of a name but if it's small enough I know a little girl who would look gorgeous in it if I can get it knit!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> My new glasses


WOW!!! You look gorgeous in them. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna...Can't wait to see what your new chart will be for.

Sassafras...So glad the drive back was a special one and seeing a pileated woodpecker is a real treat indeed. Isn't this the one they though was extinct. Hope after the more tests they can give her some answers. It does sounds like it may be autoimmune since it is so hard to diagnose.

Poledra...Thanks for the tip about Neem oil for those pesky gnats. I have those from time to time and will certainly get some to keep on hand. I was hoping someone would have a tip for AZ so she won't lose her plants or her husband's sanity.

Julie...I am excited for you with Spring around the corner, but not so happy for me. I do love the Fall and think winter can be pretty but hate driving on unsafe roads. Do enjoy your beautiful flowers though and grace us with photos.

Gagesmom...Mel, Hugs back atcha'.

Busyworkerbee... Sounds like some frustrating times for sure but so glad you are able to get back in the course and have some time for yourself. Not an easy road to travel with your mom. Hugs


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Thank you for all your kind words on the sweater--just ready to bind off the second sleeve but had to come in here and check up on what's happening. :mrgreen: I hope to get it blocked tomorrow and get a proper photo.

Pup Lover, good looking glasses! I need to go get my eye exam too.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jknappva said:


> My first time trying to download from my tablet. Now you'll all know how tech challenged I am!
> Junek
> 
> Sorry...I obviously have a lot to learn...didn't know it would be such a huge picture!!!


Beautiful!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> I haven't been able to make it past page 20 or so, will never get caught up at this rate. Going to Bloomington with mom tomorrow. The new med she is on in place of the Plavix one of the side effects is shortness of breath. Well, she is having that and says if it doesn't go away the new med may have to go. She has stopped taking the cholesterol med cause she doesn't like the way it makes her feel. Its her life and I guess if she'd rather live the way she wants and die sooner than take meds and deal with some crappiness and live longer,...thats her choice and I just have to find a way to live with it. It's hard for me to not say things to her though, but I dont want to fight with her and I realize I have no control over this situation, just how I handle it and deal with it. I may have no tongue left within a month or so from biting it soo much. At least I can still type here!
> 
> Sorry about being a grump and writing another book about depressing things. Hope that everyone is doing well, getting better, etc. PM me if something happens I really need to know please!
> Prayers n hugs


Grump away. I'm sending up prayers for you both.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

did marty horlock just write stories about artists or am I looking at her books the wrong way? --- sam



darowil said:


> I've been reading an Elizabeth George set on Guernsey and picked up another book to read (The Book of Lies by Mary Horlock) only to find that that too is set on Guernsey. I think until now I have only read the one (the potato club one whatever it was called) and now I am reading two at once! No connection at all between them. The Elizabeth George ones are normally set in London.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Ceili said:


> Hi, everyone. I'm caught up on this week's TP, but not for the past month or so. Sounds like most of you are doing well. I did my catching up at work, because my boss is out of town and left me nothing to do.
> 
> I've had a semi-rough June & July. First, the hail storms in May did enough damage to the roof of my condo building that, when we had storms in June, water was streaming down the inside of the deck doors and outside the cabinets in my kitchen. It was like having two waterfalls in my kitchen. The building management sent a couple of guys to try to fix it, and they thought that maybe they had, but rain next day showed otherwise. Called management again, scheduled other guys for Saturday. Air conditioning went out. Got kidney infection, serious enough for IV treatment for several days. Guys came out just as I was feeling a bit better. The found the holes in the roof and left a huge dehumidifier and fan in my kitchen. Next Saturday they tore out the drywall and ceiling of about 1/3 of my kitchen. Same day my son in law brought a friend to fix my air conditioning. Following day, I stepped on the rim of a metal
> tray, and sliced my foot from heel to ankle. Hardly noticed it, but when I felt wet and sticky under my feet... Cleaned up as best I could, immediate care was closed, wasn't going to spend $500 at ER for stitches, so I went the next night. Too late for the 18 stiches that I should have had, so they yelled at me, gave me a tetanus shot, cleaned the wound and sent me home. Had a reaction to the antibiotic. Benadryl took care of that. Guys came again to put plastic over the holes in my kitchen and somewhere in this whole mess the insurance inspector came.
> ...


I hope all improves after this and you heal quickly. And that all repairs go quickly and are done properly.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we won our game tonight - we are down to four teams - the FINAL FOUR of peewee baseball. told them if they took first place the team could stop at dairy queen and I would foot the bill - as long as it is ice cream. the parents can pay for their own. but I will treat the team.

Heidi made a funny observation - she said - can't you hear mother say "do you know how many gallons of ice cream you could have bought for that"? - and it is so true. rotflmao 
but not nearly as much fun. i'm partial to blizzards - a medium - a large just does me in.

it wasn't too bad at the game but really started to cool off as we were leaving. it was 57° last night when I went to bed - mid70's today. very little breeze so it felt warmer. still - I am glad I wore long pants to the game.

tomorrow we play two games so it will really have cooled down by the time we finish. as long as the rain stays away that is all that matters.

have torn Bentley sweater out altogether and recast on. I just don't like the way the buttonholes look. will look on utube for some suggestions as to how to do it. I thought I knew how - the pattern says to yo, k2tog - I guess I am thinking of a buttonhole looking like a shirt buttonhole. I need to remind myself that this is a little sweater and little buttons.

I continue to be behind so will keep on reading. --- sam


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm exhausted just reading all that you do every day...I have spurts of energy where I get some things done---but I usually have a day or so each week where I can just recharge my batteries. I am so impressed and thankful that you are joining the squares for the afghans and am so sorry that you've had to endure the poison ivy while trying to this for all of us.


Some day when I grow up and am able to ''retire'' I hope to find the time for a ''me'' day, Jeanette. But first Tim and I have to grow up and we may decide not to do that. (grin) Actually the joining up of the squares is lovely work for sitting in the waiting area of the rehab hospital and on some mornings I can work while Tim takes a computer break and listens to his music videos. Transferring laundry or starting a new load doesn't take much time; although folding can be time consuming, can't it?

I am quite content to do the joining up. They can be contrary about positioning and getting some of the larger stitches to play nice with a square of smaller stitches takes time. You all will just have to trust me that I am doing the best job I can, working with them. I've found two squares that won't make it into the projects. They just will not make themselves large enough to work up next to any of the others.

Please don't any of you drive yourselves batty wondering which one of yours is at fault. I won't tell you; but one of them is one of mine. I failed to realize that the precise reason why the ribbing of my sock legs feel so comfy is the same reason that the square won't hold its carefully figured out gauge. Enough said.

I love you all and count it a service to our growing friendships to be able to do this. And many of you all have so many crises this summer that I'd have felt awful if you were the one doing this for all of us. And I have the time. Most days it is just Tim and I together, doing our things--separately and together.

I am so blessed. My health is great for an old gal and I do not face the daily pain that many of us deal with each hour of each day. The poison ivy was a breeze compared to what many of you deal with each day.

Thanks for entrusting your squares into my hands.

Ohio Joy

Good night, all.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

red sun at night - sailor's delight - the next day should have been glorious. --- sam



nicho said:


> Good evening all. I've been missing in action for a few days and have done a quick skim to catch up on your news. I should have made some notes as I have forgotten all I wanted to comment on!
> 
> Sam, I hope you are feeling more like your usual self - depression is a rotten thing to cope with.
> 
> ...


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Wel there you are. That takes care of it. Yes, I'll be there with bells on my toes. :XD:


Yay!!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Marianne, glad you are recovering well, hope it continues.
> 
> Sugar, I hope your daughter soon catches on that she will probably be much better off without such a dud for a boyfriend. Doesn't he know he is to give her money to support the baby not her to support his habits.
> Ceili, sorry you ave had such a bad month, hope all s going better soon.
> ...


Bonnie I hope the foam helps you. It sure does me. I'm glad you had good weather for your DH to get the hay in. Enjoy your camping trip. Tami


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I have to give lots of credit to Shirley!! She has been such an inspiration. And so many fantastic knitters here have shown such beautiful work that's encouraged me to try something other than straight knitting!
> Junek


I love to help June, whenever I can. You are such a good friend!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

love the dancing kittens. hope you had a good breakfast. --- sam



Designer1234 said:
 

> good Morning everyone! It is a glorious morning here in Calgary. The sun is shining, no wind and the rockies are beautiful in the distance. So beautiful we decided to drive out to Cochrane to get a better view and drop in at
> Tim Hortons for breakfast. I have been working at trying to figure out moving emoticons with the help of a friend so here goes one to welcome the day! (keep your fingers crossed)
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Your schedule is overwhelming just reading about it. Can't believe you somehow found the time to do all this work for KTP. Sending you loads of love and hugs. Just so sorry you had to suffer so while you were doing it. Oh my, that would have been daunting to wash all those squares individually and then reblock them. I hadn't even thought of that. Sorry if you thought that's what I meant. I'll have to go back and look at what I said as sometimes the way I word things. If I said something about washing I'm sorry. I wouldn't wash hundreds of individual squares myself. Only a finished blanket. Just thinking that we wouldn't want anyone else, or God forbid, a grandchild, to go through what you have gone through since it is from the squares. I humbly apologize. Don't know how we can ever thank you for all you have done. I do want you to know that I admire all that you do and I could never do what you do and do the blankets too. Amazing. My intent was not to make you feel defensive as you have no reason to defend. We only can say thank you over and over.


Darlin' Daralene, there is absolutely nothing for you to apologize for posting. You said nothing that offended or made me feel upset.

The need to launder the afghans was why I advised the winners in the early days of my round of poison ivy to launder before using or allowing them to be used by little ones.

So far, none of the squares I've been working with now have caused any skin reaction. It could have been some other atopical dermatitis caused by some product used in prepping a square for size. Who knows? It could have been the rug yarn I was working with between times with the squares. I simply wanted everyone to be aware of the possible problem with one or more squares.

It's all right. Honest!!

Ohio Joy


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pg 70. Bed time. Glad the boys won Sam. I love DQ. Taking the grand camping at a tractor show this weekend leaving tomorrow. I will try to check in but it will be using dears on my phone so probably won't be much. Prayers and hugs for all. Tami


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

siouxann said:


> Sorry to be so late for the party and I apologize for my intermittent attendance. I've been busy trying to downsize my "stuff", and the task is exhausting. Most of the problem is that I don't want to give up my stashed of yarn, fabric, tees, Birkenstocks, etc. Since I live in an apartment over my sil's garage, getting rid of stuff has become imperative!
> I also have FINALLY finished knitting the pieces to a pattern for a child's shrug. It was a Sirdar pattern and I will NEVER EVER Make another.


know the feeling well, am trying to downsize various stashes as the craft room is overflowing and needs a reorganisation. Progress is slow but steady.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I got an email, I thought I would share, some pretty freebie patterns.

http://www.knittingdaily.com/free-lace-knitting-patterns-collection/?utm_source=freeforall&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=ifa140726e&a=ifa140726&mid=556606&rid=7882739

Maybe a way to use up some stash.

Sam, good news for the boys game good luck against the other 3 of the final4


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> My new glasses


I like the new glasses.

Marianne so good to see you here again. Make sure you don't over do so you can go to the KAP.

Ceili it seems you have a little of my luck happening to you. Hope it gets better soon I do know that feeling all too well. That's the way my life is most of the time. It gets very tiring.

Beautiful sweaters June and Sorlenna!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I love them!! Looking good!!



Pup lover said:


> My new glasses


----------



## marlark (Jul 23, 2014)

jheiens said:


> Some day when I grow up and am able to ''retire'' I hope to find the time for a ''me'' day, Jeanette. But first Tim and I have to grow up and we may decide not to do that. (grin) Actually the joining up of the squares is lovely work for sitting in the waiting area of the rehab hospital and on some mornings I can work while Tim takes a computer break and listens to his music videos. Transferring laundry or starting a new load doesn't take much time; although folding can be time consuming, can't it?
> 
> I am quite content to do the joining up. They can be contrary about positioning and getting some of the larger stitches to play nice with a square of smaller stitches takes time. You all will just have to trust me that I am doing the best job I can, working with them. I've found two squares that won't make it into the projects. They just will not make themselves large enough to work up next to any of the others.
> 
> ...


you have such a self-sacrificing attitude.. I would have given up with those obstacles. Having quilted taught me how exact to have the squares and pieces match perfectly. I did not mention that I had finished my butterfly embellished quilt while I was away from the tp. Marlark


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> I just got the newest phone call update on the fires in our area. Thankfully, it is in the South Canyon area, quite south of me, but it is a terrible fire even though I was not one of those needing to evacuate. We had lightening and brief rain storm last night, and that started the fire. Helicopters and planes have been flying over all day, carrying buckets of water that they dip in Utah Lake and then drop over the fire. As I told Julie, it is rather like trying to put out a bonfire with a thimble. It didn't help that the temps were 104 today.
> Prayer warriors would be welcome that we can stop this fire. Sadly, it displaces the food for our deer and elk and smaller animals as well as making it so when the rains come, there is flooding.


Know the feelings well when you can smell the smoke and hear the aerial bombers going to and fro, had that not so close yesterday when a planned controlled fire found more ready tinder available than expected. Today is moping up the remnants and back burning to stop it spreading. Here's hoping they don't lose control of it today. It was quite close to many homes yesterday.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks julie - sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I guess a border of firm stocking stitch on finer needles, perhaps doubled over, would work. Or possibly a ribbed border.
> 
> How I did it:
> 
> ...


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Thanks for entrusting your squares into my hands.
> 
> Ohio Joy
> 
> Good night, all.


It's all of us who can't go to the KAP that should be thanking you. THANK YOU VERY MUCH!!! It is our chance to be there in spirit.

Sleep well Joy.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

This has been a very long day. We left this morning at 9:30, started judging about 11 and worked steadily until 5:30 for me and 6:30 for the gal I rode with so we got home about 7:45. Good thing-- the 4-Hers up there are such polite kids, almost all of them say thank you for judging my cooking, etc. And most of the products are very good. I brought home a couple cakes to take to Sr Center the next 2 days and a plate of assorted cookies to keep myself. I pay for the things but they are a pittance, probably less than it cost to make them. I zam ready for a quiet day at the Center. Have not kept up this week at all with KTP, sorry, I always enjoy reading what you've done, seeing pix, etc. Hugs and prayers for all.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Here there are no shortage of good paying jobs if you are willing to work. the oilfield is so busy that local companies are bringing in foreign workers. There are also some jobs for women. It amazes me that more people dnt come from Ontario for the jobs. There are tons of Newfoundlanders & Nova Scotians who have moved to Alberta for jobs.


Wish that was around here. The Aussie government is making it tougher to get income support and trying to bring in controls on how it gets spent. I am waiting to see how this will affect me on the disability stream. I would really hate to be a young one coming out of school with no family support. Others I have spoken to agree with me, the crime rate for these kids will skyrocket as they try to survive.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

thewren said:


> actually it is Phyllis's mouth I am more worried about - she thinks she can still tell me what to do - and I would have to smack her silly - dear god - I would so love to knock her for a loop - so I best leave it in the car. --- sam


I can just see you Sam, with the portable oxygenator in tow, wrapping the wool around Phyllis's mouth, head and hands if she gets too bad. Perhaps a little dishcloth project would be the answer, much more easily stuffed into her mouth if needed.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

PEARLONE, Welcome to our little family. Hope you will join in and share your handwork, recipes, or just you comments.
MARGE, I am so sorry your tree was cut. We have lived in our house for 45 years. I have so enjoyed a magnolia tree, and Japanese magnolia tree that belong to our neighbors. When they cut them down, I was so heartbroken. We lost trees in the tornado. It is hot in a house without shade trees. My heart goes out to you and I completely understand and empathize.
LYNN, injections in the eye sound horrible dont they? I pray you FIL does well in recovery and that you problems with your brother can be resolved in love.
JOY, Your fish tacos sound scrumptious. My mouth always waters reading your menus.
GRANDMA SHERRY, Welcome to the family. This is a wonderful, soft place to fall if you need one. No ugliness found here. We all play nice. LOL.
CAROL, so glad you are having fun traveling. Thank you for sharing. I am traveling through your eyes. You certainly deserve a break after the roof.
VALERIE/PEARL2DIVA, I pray the two of you are feeling better and recovering well with no more complications.
MARGARET, that was a wonderful picture of you. You are a very pretty lady.
SANDI, I surely pray you and Alan are at Mayo getting some good news on the worrisome spot found on his lung and getting closer to finding a plan of action to treat his Chrons. Hope the hand is better and not giving you too much pain. You are always in my nightly prayers.
DARALENE, Glead you had safe travels with happy memories. DH is so sweet to finish the song and make such a sweet speech for the young man and I am sure this was very comforting to his family. I am so sorry you are having so many problems walking. I am right there with you, sweetie. Do pray you make it to KAP .
KAYE, Loved your pics of Mt Rushmore. How is Ryssa doing?
JEANETTE, Angie has used all kinds of equipment and is so proud to have it. I am sure Amy is the same. Bumps in your health are no respector of age for sure.
MELI am so glad you are away from that pizza place. They did not deserve you. Just hold on to the good memories with the former owners who knew how to appreciate a good employee. I hope you form friendships with all the knitters at Walmart. Your little hats are precious. You sure turn it out. I am slow.
GIGI, I am so glad to see you posting again. You bring us laughter. I have laughed at some of my own children with their first babies and I have two drama queens!
LIZ, on going prayers for you and Marina in the sale of your houses.
KATY NORA, how lucky you are to be going to London and Paris. Praying for safe travels and happy times with fellow KTPers.
KANSAS-G-MA, How fun it must be judging a quilt show. I would be giving everyone a ribbon. I love going to quilt shows.
PAULA, my condolenscenses for the loss of your friend.
TAMI, the cream cheese cake sounds wonderful. Cant wait till it is cooler and I can use the oven. I will sure give it a try.
JOY (SASSAFRAS), Prayers going up for your friend and asking for full recovery.
CATHY, Daralene put it perfectly. He should be giving your daughter money and not taking it from her. Obviously he has not be raised right. Loved the picture of our sweet little Serena.
MARIANNE, You thrilled us all just to see a note from you. We know your circumstances but never forget you or to lift you up for healing, strength, and peace. The warriors never forget you mom or you son either.
SORLENNA, Your little sweater is so cute. You amaze me with all your creations. Dummy here has to have a pattern.
JUNE, just absolutely love the beautifully knit pink sweater. Love the design.
DAWN, I know it is tough on you seeing your mother making these decisions. Maybe she wants you to say something to make her want to live longer. I respect you for respecting her wishes but know it is pulling you down. You are in my prayers, dear friend.
CEILI, I hope your foot is better and all the repairs have been taken care of. If its not one thing its another isnt it? Glad you weathered the storm.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> I dont think so, I dont think they bite or anything but they ARE horrid.


Sorry Sugar, but as well as being butt ugly they are poisonous. If your cat or dog eats one, it needs urgent vet assist to survive.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

do you use four needles on the sleeves? --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> I'm back...ate WAY too much. :XD: But it was good!
> 
> Starting on the sleeves now; here's the body.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

who was the model this time? --- sam



gagesmom said:


> Here is the hat I had 2 inches of done earlier. It is not my best but the first try at this hat and intarsia? I am happy with it.
> 
> Goomba hat on Ravelry by Pam Fear.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I remember - maybe we could hit that one - and the one by the market on our way to Tacoma. --- sam



Sandy said:


> It is the one over in the U district. Where you bought the yarn for Heidi's scarf. I have my calendar marked!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

marlark said:


> you have such a self-sacrificing attitude.. I would have given up with those obstacles. Having quilted taught me how exact to have the squares and pieces match perfectly. I did not mention that I had finished my butterfly embellished quilt while I was away from the tp. Marlark


I would love to see the quilt if you are able to post a picture.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Sorry Sugar, but as well as being butt ugly they are poisonous. If your cat or dog eats one, it needs urgent vet assist to survive.


I looked them up and it said they are poisonous if ingested...the chances of MY ever eating one are ZERO!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what have you made on your peg board? --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Good moring fro sunny Surrey. The gks went home yesterday and it is so quiet here now. We had a fun time messing about and my peg loom turned out to be great for weaing rubber bands!!
> 
> SIL has his shoulder injected today and hopefully that will make him feel better.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> do you use four needles on the sleeves? --- sam


I use a 9" circular, but dpns would work (as would two circulars or Magic Loop). I have some 11" circulars but I don't like the material they're made of, so I rarely use them.

We have thunder & lightning! It would be lovely to fall asleep to the rain.

The sleeves are bound off--next is blocking and photos. I've picked up the blue adult pullover for now until I get the next project sorted to start (really do need to finish this one anyhow--halfway through the first sleeve).

And on that note, I'm off for the night. Hugs & blessings!


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> I remember - maybe we could hit that one - and the one by the market on our way to Tacoma. --- sam


We didn't get too much time at the shop by the market (even though we were there for an hour after closing) could always use more time there. I haven't checked to see how many shops are in Tacoma yet. Katy probably already knows.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> .
> 
> I am concerned that your doctor has this type of attitude. It may be that she just had a bad day, but I still don't think that makes it right that she is nasty to you. Is this new or an ongoing way she treats you? How difficult is it for you to change to a new doctor? Surely there are others who could deal as well with your health problems, no?


It is difficult with the change in the practice- we now take potluck which doctor calls us- I am biding my time- to see what this woman turns out to be like- I did wonder with it having been Ramadan, and her being Muslim if maybe she was not her best while fasting- my previous doctor took all things in his stride (he was Muslim as well). I really don't need someone who does not think I am telling the truth. I have to go back soon because one of my scripts is running out. Time will tell. The big problem is that I would have to be paying around $17 a visit- whereas this one is free, and with the rent going up- there are limits to what one can achieve.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sounds like my grandchildren --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> He just acts like a spoilt brat if he doesnt get his own way. Needs to grow up a LOT.


----------



## marlark (Jul 23, 2014)

Sorlenna Will try to lear how to use my phone camera and then how to transfer them to my computer. Don't hold your breath.
Marlark


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I love them!! Looking good!!


Dawn is looking so good in the new specs!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> thanks julie - sam


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Wish that was around here. The Aussie government is making it tougher to get income support and trying to bring in controls on how it gets spent. I am waiting to see how this will affect me on the disability stream. I would really hate to be a young one coming out of school with no family support. Others I have spoken to agree with me, the crime rate for these kids will skyrocket as they try to survive.


Sorry to hear, in your earlier post of the recent tribulations, I gather that your PM is not the most popular of people- hoping change does not impact too seriously on you.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I have had to rethink my ideas too. I bit my tongue till it was sore when my dad was dying and really felt they should have at least let me give my opinion but it wasn't wanted or ever heard. Later my SIL's MIL had a cancer operation in her mid 80's but then she lived to be violent and not know who she was and get kicked out of one nursing home after the other. I realized then that each person has to make their own choices. It is still hard though and not black and white. Mom won't take vitamin A whig the doctor told her to take to keep from going blind. Such an easy remedy but she doesn't like it. I bought her some that doesn't have that flavor and she still won't take it. None of this is easy and always another twist.


If the only objection is taste once a day it seems a silly choice. And while it is up to the indivdual a decision to go blind for such a minor reason seems to be putting a lot of pressure on toehrr people. Whereas if the side effects are significant or the treatment difficult it is more understandable. 
Mum was put onto a cholestrol lovwering drug, found herself depressed and then I realised that this was a sideeffect of the drug. Stopped the drug and she quickly returned to normal . Could have easillly been missed as she had good reason to be depressed. But she kept saying I don't get depressed I don't know why I feel like this. So had no problem with Mum not taking it (and this was a number of years ago and she is still going well).


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

beautiful sweater june - we love big pictures - at least I do - makes them easier to see. --- sam



jknappva said:


> My first time trying to download from my tablet. Now you'll all know how tech challenged I am!
> Junek
> 
> Sorry...I obviously have a lot to learn...didn't know it would be such a huge picture!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

jknappva said:


> My first time trying to download from my tablet. Now you'll all know how tech challenged I am!
> Junek
> 
> Sorry...I obviously have a lot to learn...didn't know it would be such a huge picture!!!


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> Green sky is not good!!! Glad things are calming down.


Green sky here means cold, cold icy hail. fortunately, only hail I have ever dealt with was the size of a pea at the largest.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

finally I am caught up - been sitting here since eight o'clock but was determined to catch up - I feel guilty if I am behind. --- sam


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

AZ, re your bug problem in your plants. I have put plants in a garbage bag, sprayed Raid in the bag, tied & left over night. Seemed to do the trick.

Dawn, the new glasses look great.

Just watching the news about the Ebola outbreak, scary stuff, how it can spread.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> Alan says............ Ahh.... Norton's a very respectable bike and he would have loved to had one at some point!!! And Rookie - he says to tell you that lots of grown up boys wonder the same thing about the bikes falling like dominos on Main Street!!!!


dominoes would depend on which side they were pushed from, mind you have seen a few hiliarious examples in the movies.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

time for me to be in bed - see you in the morning. how is the morning coffee purplefi? --- sam


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

I have only ridden small 100 cc bikes and still hold a bike licence. Never really comfortable as pillion, probably due to some accidents that happened as I started to ride. I actually miss the wind in the face (resulting in wind burn in summer). Wouldn't mind another bike, not too large though



Gweniepooh said:


> Well you and Alan will just have to come visit once all the medical mess is taken care of. We have the room and wold love the company! Tell Alan that DH used to have a Norton 750. I used to love being the second rider; flipped off of a small honda (don't know what it was) when I attempted to be the driver...did nice damage to the body....MINE! Never had the desire to drive one since but did love riding with someone. DH & I used to dream of having a Gold Wing and riding all over the place. Because of my tatts he calls me his "biker mama"....HA!


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> Alan says............ Ahh.... Norton's a very respectable bike and he would have loved to had one at some point!!! And Rookie - he says to tell you that lots of grown up boys wonder the same thing about the bikes falling like dominos on Main Street!!!!


Saw a great domino scene set outside an outlaw biker bar in a hiliarious movie with Tim Allen


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> thank you Julie. Hair a definite mess but it was sooooo hot. I can't believe I'm wearing it longer (not long though) in this heat. But then I'm in the AC most of the time. sydney is my handsome goofball. I'm going to contact the vet tomorrow and see about getting him neutered this next week. He was 7 months old yesterday (Sat. for me). Just a big old goofy puppy.


My sister had a solid black one which ended up being rehomed. Her BIL works with the security/drug dogs for the RAAF and has noted that the solid black or white shepherds are the silliest and take the longest to mentally grow up.


----------



## StellaK (Jan 25, 2012)

The new glasses are very attractive, Puplover.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

She's a pretty lady...inside and out.



Lurker 2 said:


> Dawn is looking so good in the new specs!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> She's a pretty lady...inside and out.


 :thumbup:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> My new glasses


Nice glasses, they really suit you. Great photo too, it's so nice to see someone in close up - you can really feel you know them.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

thewren said:


> we won our game tonight - we are down to four teams - the FINAL FOUR of peewee baseball. told them if they took first place the team could stop at dairy queen and I would foot the bill - as long as it is ice cream. the parents can pay for their own. but I will treat the team.
> 
> Heidi made a funny observation - she said - can't you hear mother say "do you know how many gallons of ice cream you could have bought for that"? - and it is so true. rotflmao
> but not nearly as much fun. i'm partial to blizzards - a medium - a large just does me in.
> ...


How many in a team?? Sounds like Grandpa Sam better start saving up! Great result.
Sorry to hear you've ripped out Bentley's sweater but it's probably the best thing to do if you're not happy with it. If you leave it as it is, it will be bugging you for ever.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Sandy said:


> It's all of us who can't go to the KAP that should be thanking you. THANK YOU VERY MUCH!!! It is our chance to be there in spirit.
> 
> Sleep well Joy.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Some day when I grow up and am able to ''retire'' I hope to find the time for a ''me'' day, Jeanette. But first Tim and I have to grow up and we may decide not to do that. (grin) Actually the joining up of the squares is lovely work for sitting in the waiting area of the rehab hospital and on some mornings I can work while Tim takes a computer break and listens to his music videos. Transferring laundry or starting a new load doesn't take much time; although folding can be time consuming, can't it?
> 
> I am quite content to do the joining up. They can be contrary about positioning and getting some of the larger stitches to play nice with a square of smaller stitches takes time. You all will just have to trust me that I am doing the best job I can, working with them. I've found two squares that won't make it into the projects. They just will not make themselves large enough to work up next to any of the others.
> 
> ...


Joy, you are so patient with all those squares. I can't wait to see the end result and to see who wins it at KAP. Thank you for all your work - I'm so glad we don't have Poison Ivy over here, it sounds horrible!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Dawn is looking so good in the new specs!


 :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Joy, you are so patient with all those squares. I can't wait to see the end result and to see who wins it at KAP. Thank you for all your work - I'm so glad we don't have Poison Ivy over here, it sounds horrible!


Doesn't it?
It makes all the work Joy has gone to all that more impressive. Like you I am looking forward to seeing them finished.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> time for me to be in bed - see you in the morning. how is the morning coffee purplefi? --- sam


Delicious, thanks Sam :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a slightly cloudy Surrey, but still nice and warm.

We are off to DDs today to give them a hand with the garden as SIL has to rest his shoulder after the injection.

Sending healing vibes to those who need them and hugs to all.

Thursday photos......


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> what have you made on your peg board? --- sam


Nothing yet, but I do have some nice thick wool to make a rug.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> My new glasses


Cool glasses an you look great :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Just another quick pop in to say hi and good night :-( I am rarely up past 9 or 9:30 these days, hospital routine still lingering on I guess, LOL.
> So good to see the avatars of my dear friends and new ones that I hope to become as close to!
> June the sweater is beautiful!! Sorelena, all your works just wow me!! Julie, I keep you in my prayers always. Cashmere, I love the new name, LOL. Hope you are doing okay, know you live in my heart dear one! Rookie, you are amazing, I love you lady! Puplover, take care my friend, love you bunches!
> I know I'm leaving out many, many dear friends, but the drugs make it hard for me to remember very long, so please know I'm not ignoring or forgetting anyone, all are such important members of my extended family!!
> Take care, Sweet Dreams, know that you live in my heart and always in my prayers :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Hi Marianne, so lovely to see you back. Get better real soon. London Girl and I are coming to the KAP and we are getting sooooooooooooooooooo excited. xx


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I'm back...ate WAY too much. :XD: But it was good!
> 
> Starting on the sleeves now; here's the body.


It is going to be lovely.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> You are just the wonder woman of knitting Melody. That is so cute.


Ditto.... :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> I was amazed one day when two mothers searched madly for their iPhones prior to feeding the baby. They needed the app to tell them which side to start on and when to stop feeding-and when it was time to feed. How did we ever get it right? And these were second children for both as well. I tried to remeber which side, but if I got it wrong occasionally what did it matter. And when Vick stopped drinking on one side I swapped then. Babies aren't very good at telling time I noticed. Seems they have gone back to feeding by the clock again.


Good grief! I would love to see how they would cope without their phone for just one day... Disaster! I often say this to DD, she would not cope well, I know.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Good grief! I would love to see how they would cope without their phone for just one day... Disaster! I often say this to DD, she would not cope well, I know.


A bit like us if someone took the KTP away! :shock: :lol:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Just noticed in today's Digest that it's Siouxann's birthday today. Many Happy Returns Siouxann!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Good grief! I would love to see how they would cope without their phone for just one day... Disaster! I often say this to DD, she would not cope well, I know.


Poor babies would starve! Need to use brain to lessen likelihood of developing demetia- if the phone does all the thinking for them wonder how they will manage when they get older?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> A bit like us if someone took the KTP away! :shock: :lol:


umm.. maybe. But at least it keeps me using my brain.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just noticed in today's Digest that it's Siouxann's birthday today. Many Happy Returns Siouxann!


Thanks Julie- :-D :-D :-D After all who else would be reminding us?

Happy birthday Siouxann.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> As long as he helps support the baby (fat chance it sounds like; can't take care of himself) then good riddance to him. Hopefully DD will see this side soon. He sounds very immature and irresponsible. DD is so blessed to have you as support. So sorry you (and DD) are having to deal with such a jerk.


You are right with the fat chance! You have hit all his stupid points on the head Gwen. I know he takes medication for high anxiety, but also drinks alcohol and I can guess what else. Well I am actually not guessing, I know.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> You are right with the fat chance! You have hit all his stupid points on the head Gwen. I know he takes medication for high anxiety, but also drinks alcohol and I can guess what else. Well I am actually not guessing, I know.


So he has more imprtant things to do with his money than support his daughter. Such a healthy cocktail with the anti anxiety meds as well.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Poor babies would starve! Need to use brain to lessen likelihood of developing demetia- if the phone does all the thinking for them wonder how they will manage when they get older?


I think we are going to have a generation that cant communicate face to face or think.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Julie (and SugarSugar) I imagine his mom DOES know what he's like.....after all her "raising" him I'm sure has had a great deal of affect of why he is the way he is....most likely poor parenting on her part. She sounds like an enabler....asking them to loan him money...shgeez....what damage some paents make by not discipling and guiding their children. Now if this is not the case I do apologize but I'd bet it is the root of his poor behavior....spoiled over indulgent and lack of guidance....okay...off my soapbox.


Mmm spoilt and I think his mum gives in to avoid a tantrum.

DD didnt go there today after all. Who knows. :roll: He is all talk and hot air, could do with a job or better still one of the forces. :shock: This will all be in the past one day...... I am not losing sleep over it. Better things to worry about. LOL


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Approaching 11:30am here and I have to admit that I slept til 10am. Was awesome to finally sleep in. Doctors office called then and left a message. Gage has a specialist appt for his warts. He got one on his toe and now there are many. :thumbdown:
> 
> Angelam- they never said one word to me about giving my notice and I never got a thank you, goodbye or anything. As I say it reaffirms to me that I made the right choice. :thumbup:


It sure does sound like you made the right choice. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> So he has more imprtant things to do with his money than support his daughter. Such a healthy cocktail with the anti anxiety meds as well.


Absolutely... I think that this would be the main issue.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is so great to hear from you, Marianne! Hoping you continue to heal well, whether or not you get to travel to the KAP!


And a ditto from me too......


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

jknappva said:


> My first time trying to download from my tablet. Now you'll all know how tech challenged I am!
> Junek
> 
> Sorry...I obviously have a lot to learn...didn't know it would be such a huge picture!!!


So cute and well done.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Ceili said:


> Hi, everyone. I'm caught up on this week's TP, but not for the past month or so. Sounds like most of you are doing well. I did my catching up at work, because my boss is out of town and left me nothing to do.
> 
> I've had a semi-rough June & July. First, the hail storms in May did enough damage to the roof of my condo building that, when we had storms in June, water was streaming down the inside of the deck doors and outside the cabinets in my kitchen. It was like having two waterfalls in my kitchen. The building management sent a couple of guys to try to fix it, and they thought that maybe they had, but rain next day showed otherwise. Called management again, scheduled other guys for Saturday. Air conditioning went out. Got kidney infection, serious enough for IV treatment for several days. Guys came out just as I was feeling a bit better. The found the holes in the roof and left a huge dehumidifier and fan in my kitchen. Next Saturday they tore out the drywall and ceiling of about 1/3 of my kitchen. Same day my son in law brought a friend to fix my air conditioning. Following day, I stepped on the rim of a metal
> tray, and sliced my foot from heel to ankle. Hardly noticed it, but when I felt wet and sticky under my feet... Cleaned up as best I could, immediate care was closed, wasn't going to spend $500 at ER for stitches, so I went the next night. Too late for the 18 stiches that I should have had, so they yelled at me, gave me a tetanus shot, cleaned the wound and sent me home. Had a reaction to the antibiotic. Benadryl took care of that. Guys came again to put plastic over the holes in my kitchen and somewhere in this whole mess the insurance inspector came.
> ...


Oh no... you have had some pretty bad luck. Lets hope it is all behind you now. Take care.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Thanks Julie- :-D :-D :-D After all who else would be reminding us?
> 
> Happy birthday Siouxann.


I was a bit late, this evening- I had PM'd Sue- on the way in to the site, so it was actually Kate!
By the time I had read through I discovered Kate's Post- and then ended up on the telephone- so it slipped my memory

so again, Happy Birthday Siouxann, Hope it is a good one!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Sugarsugar....I wanted to say that this boyfriend has it all backwards. He is supposed to be giving your DD money to help care for the baby instead of acting like one.


Ah... yes, well child support take the required amount of his income of government handout.... $13 per fortnight. Just a bit of a joke really isnt it. If he ever gets a job this amount will increase. I dont understand why she lends him money. :roll: :roll:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Mmm spoilt and I think his mum gives in to avoid a tantrum.
> 
> DD didnt go there today after all. Who knows. :roll: He is all talk and hot air, could do with a job or better still one of the forces. :shock: This will all be in the past one day...... I am not losing sleep over it. Better things to worry about. LOL


I am relieved to hear DD decided to stay home- she really deserves someone more mature- Glad you are handling this OK Cathy! Reminds me a bit of a certain person in my life. (not looking forward to confronting her in October- but I feel I owe it to Fale to try and find out just exactly how he is feeling about matters- the problem probably will be getting time privately with him- only two months now!)


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

So true.....but now my DH is adopting the habit too...drives me nuts.



sugarsugar said:


> Good grief! I would love to see how they would cope without their phone for just one day... Disaster! I often say this to DD, she would not cope well, I know.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> A bit like us if someone took the KTP away! :shock: :lol:


Touche'


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just noticed in today's Digest that it's Siouxann's birthday today. Many Happy Returns Siouxann!


I'll add my best wishes to Kate's.....Have a great Birthday.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Unfortunately...many more generations because the parents are showing the kids the example. I have to say that I've resorted to having DGS play games on the iPhone while taking a plane or car trip...but don't think I'd have it be an every day occurrence.



sugarsugar said:


> I think we are going to have a generation that cant communicate face to face or think.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sounds like the sooner the better...I'm glad that it's not keeping you up nights.



sugarsugar said:


> Mmm spoilt and I think his mum gives in to avoid a tantrum.
> 
> DD didnt go there today after all. Who knows. :roll: He is all talk and hot air, could do with a job or better still one of the forces. :shock: This will all be in the past one day...... I am not losing sleep over it. Better things to worry about. LOL


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> LOL...."purchased" a movie on demand to watch on TV then promptly feel asleep for 2 hours in my recliner....LOL....Maybe the dogs enjoyed it.....Speaking of dogs, Sydney did very well yesterday with his surgery. Of course was groggy when I brought him him home. He has pain meds to take once a day for a few days. Have to say it doesn't seem to have slowed him down one bit yet....LOL...only thing was he wasn't too hungry still this morning but do believe that has changed now. Such a rascal.


They do recover quickly dont they? Does he have to wear a lamp shade thingy so he doesnt pull the stitches out?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Not over yet, Rookie- but the temperatures have been unseasonably warm (Climate change?)


We have had a couple of milder days here also, but extremely windy. However tomorrow a top of 11c. :shock:


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Bulldog said:


> KANSAS-G-MA, How fun it must be judging a quilt show. I would be giving everyone a ribbon. I love going to quilt shows. .


Luckily, at that county every quilt DOES get a ribbon, unlike some where there is only 1st, 2nd, 3rd. This may be why they have such a good showing.

But I gotta say, it is almost as much fun judging foods as long as I don't have to judge a whole class of brownies at once. Much better where each kid brings 3 different things and you get to taste each. Always something different and I love working with the kids (or adults)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> We have had a couple of milder days here also, but extremely windy. However tomorrow a top of 11c. :shock:


I gather Goulburn is pretty windy at the moment.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Try taking the clothes of the line and have one land on a bare foot. Screamed the house down (got into trouble for it) and never forgotten. Funnily enough, was not sent down to do that particular chore at that time again, this happened almost 40 years ago. Still shudder when I think if it.


 :shock: :shock: OMG! I would have been screaming too if it was on my bare foot. LOL


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

marlark said:


> Sorlenna Will try to lear how to use my phone camera and then how to transfer them to my computer. Don't hold your breath.
> Marlark


OK, I don't know much about the phone end, but DD#1 takes pix when here, emails them to my computer and I can then pull them off to my own pix, etc. Try sending an email to yourself. I think you can then right-click and copy and then paste it to your pix if I remember the steps. My avatar pix is one of hers.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I gather Goulburn is pretty windy at the moment.


Not sure, I think it is about 10ish hours from me.

I just googled it 742kms


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Not sure, I think it is about 10ish hours from me.


I am talking to Joy at this moment!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Happy b-day to Siouxann and welcome to the new ones I have missed this week. I have skipped so much and missed so much but just cannot get it all read, too far behind.

Gotta know-- what was poisonous if ingested and would make your animals sick? Hope we don't have it here.

Need to get off this, have needlework group at Sr Center today.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

marlark said:


> Sorlenna Will try to lear how to use my phone camera and then how to transfer them to my computer. Don't hold your breath.
> Marlark


Once you figure out how to use you phone camera, email the picture to your self if you have that kind of phone. I would also love to see a picture of your quilt. Tami


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Good grief! I would love to see how they would cope without their phone for just one day... Disaster! I often say this to DD, she would not cope well, I know.


Lol! I'm reading this on my phone so you know how well I would do if it was taken away! Tami


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just noticed in today's Digest that it's Siouxann's birthday today. Many Happy Returns Siouxann!


Happy Birthday Siouxann!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> You are right with the fat chance! You have hit all his stupid points on the head Gwen. I know he takes medication for high anxiety, but also drinks alcohol and I can guess what else. Well I am actually not guessing, I know.


I was wondering about that from some of the earlier posts. I pray he doesn't get so bad that he hurts someone. Especially yor DD, the baby or you.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Happy b-day to Siouxann and welcome to the new ones I have missed this week. I have skipped so much and missed so much but just cannot get it all read, too far behind.
> 
> Gotta know-- what was poisonous if ingested and would make your animals sick? Hope we don't have it here.
> 
> Need to get off this, have needlework group at Sr Center today.


Cane toads are ugly and poisonous if injested.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am a very patient person, June! But ask all you want and I will try my best to answer!


Thanks, Julie. It may be on my winter to do list!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Thanks, Julie. It may be on my winter to do list!
> Junek


 :thumbup: Let me know when you do!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Just imagine all the fun that Kharma is having with him.


And the next life will hold even more "fun"!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> The picture size is perfect, the sweater is fabulous, I love it. Nice work. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you!
Junek


----------



## marlark (Jul 23, 2014)

Hi to all: I have been feeling a little better of late. I managed a simple meal and dishes and was able to get the trash taken care of. Today is Thursday, I spend at the Sr Ctr.
May get some progress on a dish cloth which I use as a wash or face cloth. Very good when I exfoliate. It was so hot yesterday that we were unable to have my Bible Study as the witness who is helping me couldn't cope with the weather here which is really weird. Cold in the Am even foggy then in the late 80s in the afternoon. We had thunder and lightening and a few drops of rain the other day. To the girl with trouble of unemployed man and child I would say that this couple is doomed to difficult life if she persists in the relationship as leopards seldom change their spots.
How does he treat her child? Better to sever relationship 
as the child needs a more stable environment in which to
learn behaviors. I will try to get a picture of the quilt as I do have a camera in my phone and e-mail. Marlark


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Good morning everyone! I am caught up on pg 76. I have just a few things to do yet before the three grandsons arrive to go camping with us at the tractor show. This is going to be an interesting weekend. I will drive the RV and DH will drive my Expedition pulling our trailer with our old engines on it for us to show. We are one of only a couple that show engines at this show. We don't get to go every year but it makes my cousin happy as it's the show they are so involved in and I get to spend a little time with her and her family. Then I get to bring the RV home very early Sunday morning and go get mom for the day. DH will bring the trailer and the boys home later. Unless we tear our hair out with the boys! They are good but the three together gets to be a handful at times. DS brought his two over last night and helped load the RV and get the trailer out of the barn. It's a tight fit so it takes 3 of us to do. One driving and two guiding. I will be exhausted when I get home. But it should be a good weekend. I'm just praying we don't get any rain. Hugs and prayers for all. Tami


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I have not received any squares from anyone not a part of the KTP, Daralene.
> 
> The poison ivy started when I had been working only with the squares but then worked with some estate yarns I had been gifted. That yarn is rug yarn and quite stiff and irritating to work with any time. Then, I was back working with the squares. I am currently using a piece of toweling between my arms and the squares. It is very possible that some of the yarns had been passed over by the fumes of someone burning poison ivy and none of us any the wiser--even the rug yarns which lay in the deceased's collection for heaven knows how long.
> 
> ...


You sure have full days, dear one. But please try to take a minute or two for you.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Is there a stone area on a patio that would be ok even in the rain? I hate for you to miss it.


It's more of driving to and from. I have a carrier for the chair on my SUV but it would get wet. Electronics don't like the wet!
It's one of those things you can't control so I don't worry over it. Who knows? If I tried to go, some drunk might run into us a kill us both. I have to believe what happens, happens for the best!
And rain or shine, I can still visit with my dear friends here on the Tea Party!
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> we won our game tonight - we are down to four teams - the FINAL FOUR of peewee baseball. told them if they took first place the team could stop at dairy queen and I would foot the bill - as long as it is ice cream. the parents can pay for their own. but I will treat the team.
> 
> Heidi made a funny observation - she said - can't you hear mother say "do you know how many gallons of ice cream you could have bought for that"? - and it is so true. rotflmao
> but not nearly as much fun. i'm partial to blizzards - a medium - a large just does me in.
> ...


Sam, congratulations to the boys!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: This is major to make it that far. Yes, that sure was cold. I didn't check the temps here but imagine it was either the same or a little colder.

Sad that you wrapped out the whole sweater. Hope you will be happier this time but when the buttons are put through the holes you will never know what the button holes look like. It will be adorable. You could even go to your LYS for help. Might be fun for you to see the owner if she isn't busy. Sometimes the LYS's add that personal touch.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Marianne, glad you are recovering well, hope it continues.
> 
> Sugar, I hope your daughter soon catches on that she will probably be much better off without such a dud for a boyfriend. Doesn't he know he is to give her money to support the baby not her to support his habits.
> Ceili, sorry you ave had such a bad month, hope all s going better soon.
> ...


Have a great time at the lake and sure hope that foam helps with your back. Amazing that you are warmer than us. I love the temps in the 70's though. Perfect days for me.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Cane toads are ugly and poisonous if injested.


Assuming they are around where their name suggests, are they tropical?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Thanks Julie- :-D :-D :-D After all who else would be reminding us?
> 
> Happy birthday Siouxann.


Me! :lol:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Happy Birthday Siouxann! I hope you have a lovely day and that the next year brings you good health, good friends, and happiness. Shirley


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Beautiful picture! Like the new glasses.....are they from zenni?


Pup lover said:


> My new glasses


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Hugs for today Ohio Joy. Your work of love is so appreciated and a bigger part of the afghan than the individual squares we did. Whomever wins will be getting a daily hug from you!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sandy said:


> It's all of us who can't go to the KAP that should be thanking you. THANK YOU VERY MUCH!!! It is our chance to be there in spirit.
> 
> Sleep well Joy.


What a lovely thought. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Re: Marlarks quilt.


Sorlenna said:


> I would love to see the quilt if you are able to post a picture.


Me too. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I did't say anything earlier because I thought perhaps you couldn't do that, but if you are able to post photos I would love to see it too.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is difficult with the change in the practice- we now take potluck which doctor calls us- I am biding my time- to see what this woman turns out to be like- I did wonder with it having been Ramadan, and her being Muslim if maybe she was not her best while fasting- my previous doctor took all things in his stride (he was Muslim as well). I really don't need someone who does not think I am telling the truth. I have to go back soon because one of my scripts is running out. Time will tell. The big problem is that I would have to be paying around $17 a visit- whereas this one is free, and with the rent going up- there are limits to what one can achieve.


I understand about having to pay that fee each time you go to the doctor's. It adds up and that's money you need for food. Such a shame Julie. It is awful when one is doubted like that. Do hope it was just the fasting, but that attitude of not believing sounds like a real problem and not just fasting. Time will tell and I hope she is changed when you return. I wonder if you could ask if you could wait for the other doctor if they are both there?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

marlark said:


> Sorlenna Will try to lear how to use my phone camera and then how to transfer them to my computer. Don't hold your breath.
> Marlark


Marlark...When I plug my phone into the computer it automatically brings up the photo program and then asks if I want to import them and I answer YES. Hope yours will be easy like that too.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Dawn is looking so good in the new specs!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Happy Birthday Souixann


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Happy Birthday Siouxann...Hope it will be a special day for you.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

No collar/lampshade thingy....he hasn't bothered the stitches at all....too busy being his silly self....LOL Wish you could see the way he plays with Alfred the cat....they a both ar good at teasing each other.


sugarsugar said:


> They do recover quickly dont they? Does he have to wear a lamp shade thingy so he doesnt pull the stitches out?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna, Julie and Designer...

I designed this two years ago and decided it was a failure. Now I wonder why I thought that. I did it on scrap yarn leftover from other projects and upon looking at it today have decided I like it and with a few changes will try to replicate it.

I will use a bulky yarn like I did because that will have the same number of stitches. Will change the color.
Am thinking gray with the purple accent would be pretty or black with purple or red accent. I can't believe I thought this was a failure and now looking back, I like it. Would make a few changes with the frill. Perhaps not so big. Anyway, thought you would like to see what you have inspired.

Do you go back and count the stitches you have done or do you keep track of what you are doing as you do it??


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all, I have surfaced for this week.
> 
> Man what a deadly past few weeks, energy wise.
> 
> ...


So sorry for all the stress and especially as some of it was unnecessary. Hope the short camping trip will help de-stress you! 
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> My new glasses


Lovely glasses on an even lovelier lady...looking good!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Some day when I grow up and am able to ''retire'' I hope to find the time for a ''me'' day, Jeanette. But first Tim and I have to grow up and we may decide not to do that. (grin) Actually the joining up of the squares is lovely work for sitting in the waiting area of the rehab hospital and on some mornings I can work while Tim takes a computer break and listens to his music videos. Transferring laundry or starting a new load doesn't take much time; although folding can be time consuming, can't it?
> 
> I am quite content to do the joining up. They can be contrary about positioning and getting some of the larger stitches to play nice with a square of smaller stitches takes time. You all will just have to trust me that I am doing the best job I can, working with them. I've found two squares that won't make it into the projects. They just will not make themselves large enough to work up next to any of the others.
> 
> ...


My dearest Joy, you were rightfully named. You are a joy and an inspiration !!
Hugs, dear sister of my heart,
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I love to help June, whenever I can. You are such a good friend!


And you are an even better friend!!
Hugs, dear friend!!
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jknappva said:


> It's more of driving to and from. I have a carrier for the chair on my SUV but it would get wet. Electronics don't like the wet!
> It's one of those things you can't control so I don't worry over it. Who knows? If I tried to go, some drunk might run into us a kill us both. I have to believe what happens, happens for the best!
> And rain or shine, I can still visit with my dear friends here on the Tea Party!
> Junek


Oh, now I understand. That is truly a problem that one doesn't think about, but thank you so much for taking the time to explain. Sure are so many things that change when life changes and I never would have thought of that. I only thought of it being hard to move it on wet ground. Hope it doesn't rain.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:



> Sam, congratulations to the boys!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: This is major to make it that far. Yes, that sure was cold. I didn't check the temps here but imagine it was either the same or a little colder.
> 
> Sad that you wrapped out the whole sweater. Hope you will be happier this time but when the buttons are put through the holes you will never know what the button holes look like. It will be adorable. You could even go to your LYS for help. Might be fun for you to see the owner if she isn't busy. Sometimes the LYS's add that personal touch.


LOL...That should have been ripped out the whole sweater. Too late to get in and edit.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

marlark said:


> you have such a self-sacrificing attitude.. I would have given up with those obstacles. Having quilted taught me how exact to have the squares and pieces match perfectly. I did not mention that I had finished my butterfly embellished quilt while I was away from the tp. Marlark


Oh, Marlark. I would love to see a picture of it. My mom loved butterflies.. they always remind me of her.
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Ah... yes, well child support take the required amount of his income of government handout.... $13 per fortnight. Just a bit of a joke really isnt it. If he ever gets a job this amount will increase. I dont understand why she lends him money. :roll: :roll:


Agreed, that really isn't much and probably not as much as she is loaning him. Hugs and hope your daughter's heart won't be broken too much but it does sound like she has two babies. One beautiful little girl and the other goes without saying, but prayers that he will turn his life around. It sounds like you are handling this as well as one possibly could. Hang in there and enjoy that precious baby. I'm sure your DD is in love and sadly gives 200% to the relationship, but that is such a positive thing that she did't go yesterday. :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> beautiful sweater june - we love big pictures - at least I do - makes them easier to see. --- sam


Thank you, Sam. I enjoyed trying a design...all thanks to our dear Shirley!
Junek


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Ah... yes, well child support take the required amount of his income of government handout.... $13 per fortnight. Just a bit of a joke really isnt it. If he ever gets a job this amount will increase. I dont understand why she lends him money. :roll: :roll:


OMG, what are you supposed to get with $26/month, that's nuts!
Are there no jobs to get or is he just lazy?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Not sure, I think it is about 10ish hours from me.
> 
> I just googled it 742kms


Am I understanding that right??
742 kms is equal to 461 miles? Maybe you meant 74???

OH WAIT... You meant how many miles away Goulburn is.
LOL

I thought you meant how fast the wind was. :shock: :shock: :shock: If there are two ways to understand something, I take the round-about way. That would have been quite some storm. LOL


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a slightly cloudy Surrey, but still nice and warm.
> 
> We are off to DDs today to give them a hand with the garden as SIL has to rest his shoulder after the injection.
> 
> ...


Always a joy to see your beautiful garden!
Junek


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Have fun, but I'm sure you will come home tired, how old are the GKs?



tami_ohio said:


> Good morning everyone! I am caught up on pg 76. I have just a few things to do yet before the three grandsons arrive to go camping with us at the tractor show. This is going to be an interesting weekend. I will drive the RV and DH will drive my Expedition pulling our trailer with our old engines on it for us to show. We are one of only a couple that show engines at this show. We don't get to go every year but it makes my cousin happy as it's the show they are so involved in and I get to spend a little time with her and her family. Then I get to bring the RV home very early Sunday morning and go get mom for the day. DH will bring the trailer and the boys home later. Unless we tear our hair out with the boys! They are good but the three together gets to be a handful at times. DS brought his two over last night and helped load the RV and get the trailer out of the barn. It's a tight fit so it takes 3 of us to do. One driving and two guiding. I will be exhausted when I get home. But it should be a good weekend. I'm just praying we don't get any rain. Hugs and prayers for all. Tami


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Happy Birthday Siouxann! I hope you have a lovely day and that the next year brings you good health, good friends, and happiness. Shirley


Happy birthday Siouxann.

Great picture , Shirley. You seem to never run out of originals.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just noticed in today's Digest that it's Siouxann's birthday today. Many Happy Returns Siouxann!


Thanks for the reminder.
A very happy birthday,Siouxann and many more.
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie...Lovely link, thank you. I get that in my email but hardly ever check my email. :roll: 

Flytyin...So sorry to hear about the fire in your area. Sure hope there will be no loss of life or homes. Most important, stay safe!!!! Pray they get this stopped soon. Oh my 104f, I would probably melt. We are in the 70's. Quite a cool summer over-all.

Busyworkerbee....Hope they get that so-called controlled fire back under control. I also agree with you about the young people today and how hard it will be for them if they don't have family support. Then hard on society.

Kansasg-ma...What fun it must be judging. 

Sorlenna...Thunder and lightening with no rain, not good. Sure hope you got that rain.

Gwen...So glad Sydney is doing so well since his operation.

Marlark...How wonderful that you have been feeling better as of late. I love the knit face cloths for exfoliating too!! Gentle but really does the job. So wonderful to have you back.

Tami...Hope you have a successful trip in every way and no rain.

Julie...May your trip be a very successful one. I know you are up against a whole different set of rules in every way. The Samoan culture and I do hope the Australian rules will be in your favor. 

Well, if I am going to get anything done today I have to say good-bye. Looks like I just am not going to get to all the pages. Hope you don't mind if I just stop by and try and join in. Hugs to all.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Happy Birthday Siouxann! I hope you have a lovely day and that the next year brings you good health, good friends, and happiness. Shirley


Lovely, Shirley!! The colors really pop against the black background!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Sorlenna, Julie and Designer...
> 
> I designed this two years ago and decided it was a failure. Now I wonder why I thought that. I did it on scrap yarn leftover from other projects and upon looking at it today have decided I like it and with a few changes will try to replicate it.
> 
> ...


I'm surprised you didn't like it. The design is lovely.
Junek


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

marlark said:


> Sorlenna Will try to lear how to use my phone camera and then how to transfer them to my computer. Don't hold your breath.
> Marlark


 No problem if you aren't able--I just love seeing what others do here.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, impressed at your design. Can't wait to see new version. I would love to design something but at this point still using patterns.
Bonnie, thank you for lace link.
Busy bee, hope the fires near you are under control.
Need to get busy. I'm hosting knitting group today. Ordinarily would have spruced things up yesterday. But with trip to Bakersfield and sangha last night will need to hustle today. Thankfully waxed living room floor Sunday.
Marianne it is such a gift to hear from you. Thank you.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

*Happy Birthday Siouxann! May you have many blessings!*


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Sorlenna, Julie and Designer...
> 
> I designed this two years ago and decided it was a failure. Now I wonder why I thought that. I did it on scrap yarn leftover from other projects and upon looking at it today have decided I like it and with a few changes will try to replicate it.
> 
> Do you go back and count the stitches you have done or do you keep track of what you are doing as you do it??


I like the green color quite a lot, and it's wonderful! I write as I go--or draw a chart first (either on graph paper or in Excel) and work from that. If I just knitted and then tried to go back, I'd never make it! LOL

With mitts and hats, I have made so many that I have a good sense of how many stitches I need around for each yarn weight and needle size, so I often start with that and then fit the pattern in by drawing it out on a chart. But mostly I would say do whatever works for you (and keep doing it!). I'm very happy to have helped inspire you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Me! :lol:


darowil wrote:
Thanks Julie- After all who else would be reminding us?

Happy birthday Siouxann.

Gotcha, Margaret!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I've caught up--have a work project to finish up today--so off I'll go after a quick update.

We did get some rain last night! The weather guy says that if we get a little more today, we'll break a record (4" in July, which has not happened since 1930!). I'm hoping for that. 

The sweater is washed so now need to block it. I'm torn about which to start on next, as I want to get back to the Charlotte but also really want to start another thing. Ah well. I'll sleep on it, since I have other things to do today.

Lovely garden, Purple. I live vicariously through your photos. 

I hope those boys get their ice cream, Sam!

Safe travels to all on the roads, safety for all in the paths of fires, and health for all of us!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jknappva said:


> I'm surprised you didn't like it. The design is lovely.
> Junek


Thank you June. Yes, I'm surprised too. Funny how when you see something later you see it totally different. Perhaps more objectively. Can't believe I didn't like it but I really liked the idea of it just not what I did and now I even like what I did. Would adjust the frill to be smaller and of course plan the colors. The main part is the yarn from my niece's little sweater and the frill is from the trim I did on my DIL's mother's cowl I did with the help of Designer. That was the first thing I ever knit without a pattern. Was a great feeling.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB wrote:
Me!



Lurker 2 said:


> darowil wrote:
> Thanks Julie- After all who else would be reminding us?
> 
> Happy birthday Siouxann.
> ...


:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

I was wondering about that but since I'm reading from backwards forward and vice-versa, I wasn't sure.. Good one Kate.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I like the green color quite a lot, and it's wonderful! I write as I go--or draw a chart first (either on graph paper or in Excel) and work from that. If I just knitted and then tried to go back, I'd never make it! LOL
> 
> With mitts and hats, I have made so many that I have a good sense of how many stitches I need around for each yarn weight and needle size, so I often start with that and then fit the pattern in by drawing it out on a chart. But mostly I would say do whatever works for you (and keep doing it!). I'm very happy to have helped inspire you.


It is funny how someone can tell me how to do something but until my understanding of the process takes place, I don't seem to be able to do it. I need to trust the process more. I don't understand all about oxygen, but I breathe it, so I will try and loosen up. Not sure if I have the patience for this or not but perhaps it will develop patience in me. That happened when I learned hand quilting. Thought I would go crazy and then suddenly I took pleasure in each tiny, precious stitch and just enjoyed the process.

Yes, I think your way is best. I'd asked you before but forgot. I think I still need to understand the process better in order to plan ahead. Now it is starting to make sense. I do a gauge with the chosen yarn and then do a measurement of the wrist & hand and go accordingly. Still not sure how I did the thumb so will have to do a review on that. Perhaps I will do it that way and then I don't have to use bulky yarn but whatever I like best and do my gauge and go from there. I think practice of doing the thumb will be good also. Having some time off to heal these thumbs is letting things come together in my head of the process as I think of projects. I've also been getting my yarn and needles more organized and all inside plastic so I don't get moth contaminated with the wool. Thanks Sorlenna. Hugs. Good luck deciding on your next project and look forward to seeing the last sweater and new projects.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> KateB wrote:
> Me!
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> *Happy Birthday Siouxann! May you have many blessings!*


And from me too!! I hope you're having a great day.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Am I understanding that right??
> 742 kms is equal to 461 miles? Maybe you meant 74???
> 
> OH WAIT... You meant how many miles away Goulburn is.
> ...


Cathy was speaking true! It would be a good 742 kms- Australia is vast! We have been hoping that she would be able to come through to Goulburn in October- but you will realise the distance she would have to travel- and I believe it is a whole day drive for Heather (busyworkerbee) too.

Someone in a post after this said that is a tiny distance- but the important thing to remember is that these people are all to the Eastern coast- Darowil (Margaret) has a much greater distance to travel, and she is only around the 'Bump' in the coastline after Melbourne there is still the whole Nullabor plain and that is a couple or three days drive, to get to the West Coast- lots of people have died trying that one unprepared.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Kept forgetting to post thise pictures from my sister this morning. 
For Sam, a new picture of Gypsy, the shop kitty.
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> ...
> Julie...May your trip be a very successful one. I know you are up against a whole different set of rules in every way. The Samoan culture and I do hope the Australian rules will be in your favor.
> 
> Well, if I am going to get anything done today I have to say good-bye. Looks like I just am not going to get to all the pages. Hope you don't mind if I just stop by and try and join in. Hugs to all.


I've still got to wait for two months- I am not getting excited, and will not let myself expect too much from this trip. The biggest problem inevitably is Madam- but if she puts her foot wrong she will be fueling my case with the Guardianship Tribunal- that is on hold temporarily - I don't want to raise more ire than is absolutely necessary. Fortunately if the Guardianship people do take it to Tribunal I can attend by telephone.
Hugs to you, Daralene!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> It is funny how someone can tell me how to do something but until my understanding of the process takes place, I don't seem to be able to do it. I need to trust the process more. I don't understand all about oxygen, but I breathe it, so I will try and loosen up. Not sure if I have the patience for this or not but perhaps it will develop patience in me. That happened when I learned hand quilting. Thought I would go crazy and then suddenly I took pleasure in each tiny, precious stitch and just enjoyed the process.
> 
> Yes, I think your way is best. I'd asked you before but forgot. I think I still need to understand the process better in order to plan ahead. Now it is starting to make sense. I do a gauge with the chosen yarn and then do a measurement of the wrist & hand and go accordingly. Still not sure how I did the thumb so will have to do a review on that. Perhaps I will do it that way and then I don't have to use bulky yarn but whatever I like best and do my gauge and go from there. I think practice of doing the thumb will be good also. Having some time off to heal these thumbs is letting things come together in my head of the process as I think of projects. I've also been getting my yarn and needles more organized and all inside plastic so I don't get moth contaminated with the wool. Thanks Sorlenna. Hugs. Good luck deciding on your next project and look forward to seeing the last sweater and new projects.


Process is the key--I'll tell you, probably 75% of what I start never gets finished, but I look at what I did (or didn't do) and learn something from it. Study each part (for example, once I learned how to make a thumb gusset, I didn't have to figure it out each time, which was great). I did several patterns from other people and tried to pay attention to the structure of the most basic model (we also say in writing that one needs to understand the rules in order to successfully break them--I had a wonderful art teacher who said the same thing). Then, it's more a matter of dropping the repeats of the stitch patterns into your established structure.

I must learn by doing--I can read something all day long, but it won't make sense until I get my hands busy (sounds as if you are a tactile learner, too). I really haven't ever been able to do it any other way. Remember above all to be patient with yourself--first and even third and fifth times may not go smoothly! But you will get there, and if you note along the way where you get frustrated (at what stage in the design, or why you have doubts about a particular part), you will steadily improve. I know you are also a person who likes to challenge herself (yay!), and I look forward to seeing what you come up with.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Cathy was speaking true! It would be a good 742 kms- Australia is vast! We have been hoping that she would be able to come through to Goulburn in October- but you will realise the distance she would have to travel- and I believe it is a whole day drive for Heather (busyworkerbee) too.


And to me, it does not seem that far!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Cathy was speaking true! It would be a good 742 kms- Australia is vast! We have been hoping that she would be able to come through to Goulburn in October- but you will realise the distance she would have to travel- and I believe it is a whole day drive for Heather (busyworkerbee) too.


Yes, quite a good distance and hope you can all meet up. I know Pammie and Dreamweaver will be coming quite a ways too but imagine they will fly as it is over 1000 miles. Of course Purple fi and London Girl will have come the furthest.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Process is the key--I'll tell you, probably 75% of what I start never gets finished, but I look at what I did (or didn't do) and learn something from it. Study each part (for example, once I learned how to make a thumb gusset, I didn't have to figure it out each time, which was great). I did several patterns from other people and tried to pay attention to the structure of the most basic model (we also say in writing that one needs to understand the rules in order to successfully break them--I had a wonderful art teacher who said the same thing). Then, it's more a matter of dropping the repeats of the stitch patterns into your established structure.
> 
> I must learn by doing--I can read something all day long, but it won't make sense until I get my hands busy (sounds as if you are a tactile learner, too). I really haven't ever been able to do it any other way. Remember above all to be patient with yourself--first and even third and fifth times may not go smoothly! But you will get there, and if you note along the way where you get frustrated (at what stage in the design, or why you have doubts about a particular part), you will steadily improve. I know you are also a person who likes to challenge herself (yay!), and I look forward to seeing what you come up with.


Thanks Sorlenna. One thing I've learned is that if I don't like something to put it aside and get away from the emotions and look at it later. Patience is something I am getting better with. Appreciate the tips. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I understand about having to pay that fee each time you go to the doctor's. It adds up and that's money you need for food. Such a shame Julie. It is awful when one is doubted like that. Do hope it was just the fasting, but that attitude of not believing sounds like a real problem and not just fasting. Time will tell and I hope she is changed when you return. I wonder if you could ask if you could wait for the other doctor if they are both there?


I am very fortunate with the Welfare Plan we have at church- I mentioned to my visitors yesterday that I was likely to be very short, soon, and the response was - let us know when you need help. 
I don't mind asking because I know I do as much as I can out of what I can spare each two weeks, to contribute to the Welfare program.
The doctor is a much bigger problem, at the moment I know only which of the local doctors I would NOT go to, there is at least two more practices around, without it becoming a travel issue- but is a real nuisance because after being discharged by Mental Health I really need to have confidence in my General Practitioner. The older woman, who I think may be Indian as opposed to Bangladeshi is really nice- but I have no guarantee who will be on duty when I go- it is hard adjusting to 'walk in' when we used to be able to make appointments- now one can sit around literally for an hour or so after the nurse has seen you before getting into the surgery. I keep forgetting to pack my knitting- I really must try to remember to take a simple WIP!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I've still got to wait for two months- I am not getting excited, and will not let myself expect too much from this trip. The biggest problem inevitably is Madam- but if she puts her foot wrong she will be fueling my case with the Guardianship Tribunal- that is on hold temporarily - I don't want to raise more ire than is absolutely necessary. Fortunately if the Guardianship people do take it to Tribunal I can attend by telephone.
> Hugs to you, Daralene!


That is wonderful that you can attend by telephone. Bill just did that on our trip and since it was on speaker phone I got to hear it and it was amazing. He spoke with two people in the Netherlands and two in Detroit and we were in Ohio. Very clear and quite easy. He was given a toll free number to call and then entered the participant number he was given and was welcomed into the call. He had never done this before but I was able to help him since I had done a few things where you hear a lecture by doing this exact same thing. Works great. Could hear just as clearly as if it was one on one.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am very fortunate with the Welfare Plan we have at church- I mentioned to my visitors yesterday that I was likely to be very short, soon, and the response was - let us know when you need help.
> I don't mind asking because I know I do as much as I can out of what I can spare each two weeks, to contribute to the Welfare program.
> The doctor is a much bigger problem, at the moment I know only which of the local doctors I would NOT go to, there is at least two more practices around, without it becoming a travel issue- but is a real nuisance because after being discharged by Mental Health I really need to have confidence in my General Practitioner. The older woman, who I think may be Indian as opposed to Bangladeshi is really nice- but I have no guarantee who will be on duty when I go- it is hard adjusting to 'walk in' when we used to be able to make appointments- now one can sit around literally for an hour or so after the nurse has seen you before getting into the surgery. I keep forgetting to pack my knitting- I really must try to remember to take a simple WIP!


So thankful you have the church. Good that they are there for you. Yes, that is so hard waiting like that. We used to have to do that all the time but something has changed this last year and now if I wait one minute they are apologizing. LOL It truly would be nice to have some knitting along when you are waiting that long. I think our walk-in appointments would still be a long wait though. Sis waited about 1 hr. when she was here with the kidney stone and they weren't all that busy.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Sorlenna, Julie and Designer...
> 
> I designed this two years ago and decided it was a failure. Now I wonder why I thought that. I did it on scrap yarn leftover from other projects and upon looking at it today have decided I like it and with a few changes will try to replicate it.
> 
> ...


If you are organised- you write as you go- if you are like me you count what you did before, when you get to number two. I have some possum yarn waiting to make a second fingerless glove- I completed the first over a month ago- do you think I can find it? I am not prepared to waste such a good yarn just making a second- I could do it- but could not guarantee that the cuff would be the same, or the increases up to the thumb quite the same. I know though that for a DK yarn 40 stitches is a good cast on for my size, for a glove or mitt- so that is where I had started with this elusive darn thing that will not be found!

Edit: I have known all along that you had the ability- the problem you have is believing in that ability! I would agree about re-designing the frill- to my eye it is a little on the large side- but you are much more into Bling than am I!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Kept forgetting to post thise pictures from my sister this morning.
> For Sam, a new picture of Gypsy, the shop kitty.
> Junek


Beautiful as always.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> OMG, what are you supposed to get with $26/month, that's nuts!
> Are there no jobs to get or is he just lazy?


One pack of disposable nappies?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, impressed at your design. Can't wait to see new version. I would love to design something but at this point still using patterns.
> Bonnie, thank you for lace link.
> Busy bee, hope the fires near you are under control.
> Need to get busy. I'm hosting knitting group today. Ordinarily would have spruced things up yesterday. But with trip to Bakersfield and sangha last night will need to hustle today. Thankfully waxed living room floor Sunday.
> Marianne it is such a gift to hear from you. Thank you.


Hoping the tidy up was just cosmetic! I am sure you are much better organised than me!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Kept forgetting to post thise pictures from my sister this morning.
> For Sam, a new picture of Gypsy, the shop kitty.
> Junek


Gypsy has beautiful markings- she is a lovely soft grey! Your sister has such a good eye!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> That is wonderful that you can attend by telephone. Bill just did that on our trip and since it was on speaker phone I got to hear it and it was amazing. He spoke with two people in the Netherlands and two in Detroit and we were in Ohio. Very clear and quite easy. He was given a toll free number to call and then entered the participant number he was given and was welcomed into the call. He had never done this before but I was able to help him since I had done a few things where you hear a lecture by doing this exact same thing. Works great. Could hear just as clearly as if it was one on one.


My phone - that you have noticed a while back in a photo- and wondered if it is the one I use for overseas calls- is very good on speaker- so it allows one to work while talking- you don't feel you are wasting time then. Conference calls are great! I have only ever done one conference call- can't now recall why it was necessary!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> So thankful you have the church. Good that they are there for you. Yes, that is so hard waiting like that. We used to have to do that all the time but something has changed this last year and now if I wait one minute they are apologizing. LOL It truly would be nice to have some knitting along when you are waiting that long. I think our walk-in appointments would still be a long wait though. Sis waited about 1 hr. when she was here with the kidney stone and they weren't all that busy.


I think they like the fact that I do try to use their language- I get lots of compliments- which is very kind of them- but my comprehension level is not good! I can't follow discussions well- but enjoy witnessing the play of interpersonal dynamics.
I've said it before- but the doctor is a bigger problem- it is so important to have confidence in them.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I love the markings on shop kitty...she looks like such a content cat.



jknappva said:


> Kept forgetting to post thise pictures from my sister this morning.
> For Sam, a new picture of Gypsy, the shop kitty.
> Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I love these "meet me" type calls. I used to have to arrange quite a few of them to give Benefits changes information to the Human Resource staffs around the USA. I'd be on first and as people came into the conference, I could do a roll call. It was nice when as a participant in other calls, that I could just listen to a presentation, have my phone on mute, and be working on something else at the same time...sure wish I'd been back to my knitting for those times.



Cashmeregma said:


> That is wonderful that you can attend by telephone. Bill just did that on our trip and since it was on speaker phone I got to hear it and it was amazing. He spoke with two people in the Netherlands and two in Detroit and we were in Ohio. Very clear and quite easy. He was given a toll free number to call and then entered the participant number he was given and was welcomed into the call. He had never done this before but I was able to help him since I had done a few things where you hear a lecture by doing this exact same thing. Works great. Could hear just as clearly as if it was one on one.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Gypsy has beautiful markings- she is a lovely soft grey! Your sister has such a good eye!


I don't know who is luckier that Gypsy decided to "adopt" my DS and her DH as her forever parents. She's a darling and thinks all of their customers come to see her. She really loves men. Since all the customers are men, she's more used to them, I guess.
Junek


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

my sides ache - there are tears on my cheeks - read on --- sam


Why Teachers DRINK




I think we have seen this before but when it came by again it reminded me of a response to one of my dad's test questions.
When I was readying his house for a sale, I found a paper he had written which included memorable responses he had
received from some of his students over the years. One not fully prepared student responded to his question "What was
the worst thing the white man did to the Indian?" with "They made Sitting Bull stand up." Later, in college, this same student
laughed at a psych professor's research subject. Insulted, the prof asked what she would suggest as a subject. She responded
with "brain damage in woodpeckers". Her response triggered early dismissal of the class. This is all true. I know that
student quite well, after all, I have been married to her for more than 40 years. Dahle




Subject: Why Teachers DRINK

The following questions were set in last year's GED examination

These are genuine answers (from 16 year olds)

Q. Name the four seasons
A. Salt, pepper, mustard and vinegar

Q. How is dew formed
A. The sun shines down on the leaves and makes them perspire

Q. What guarantees may a mortgage company insist on
A. If you are buying a house they will insist that you are well endowed

Q. In a democratic society, how important are elections
A. Very important. Sex can only happen when a male gets an election

Q. What are steroids
A. Things for keeping carpets still on the stairs
 (Shoot yourself now, there is little hope)

Q. What happens to your body as you age
A. When you get old, so do your bowels and you get intercontinental

Q. What happens to a boy when he reaches puberty
A. He says goodbye to his boyhood and looks forward to his adultery (So true)

Q. Name a major disease associated with cigarettes
A. Premature death

Q. What is artificial insemination
A. When the farmer does it to the bull instead of the cow

Q. How can you delay milk turning sour
A. Keep it in the cow
(Simple, but brilliant)

Q. How are the main 20 parts of the body categorized (e.g. The abdomen)
A. The body is consisted into 3 parts - the brainium, the borax and the abdominal cavity. The brainium contains the brain, the borax contains the heart and lungs and the abdominal cavity contains the five bowels: A,E,I,O,U

Q. What is the fibula?
A. A small lie

Q. What does 'varicose' mean?
A. Nearby

Q. What is the most common form of birth control
A. Most people prevent contraception by wearing a condominium
(That would work)

Q. Give the meaning of the term 'Caesarean section'
A. The caesarean section is a district in Rome

Q. What is a seizure?
A. A Roman Emperor.
(Julius Seizure, I came, I saw, I had a fit)

Q. What is a terminal illness
A. When you are sick at the airport.
(Irrefutable)

Q. What does the word 'benign' mean?
A. Benign is what you will be after you be eight
(brilliant)

Q. What is a turbine?
A. Something an Arab or Shreik wears on his head. Once a Arab boy reaches puberty, he removes his diaper and wraps it around his head.
(now were getting somewhere)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I think there will be ten - one is on vacation. --- sam



angelam said:


> How many in a team?? Sounds like Grandpa Sam better start saving up! Great result.
> Sorry to hear you've ripped out Bentley's sweater but it's probably the best thing to do if you're not happy with it. If you leave it as it is, it will be bugging you for ever.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

do you grow zucchini in pots purplefi? --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a slightly cloudy Surrey, but still nice and warm.
> 
> We are off to DDs today to give them a hand with the garden as SIL has to rest his shoulder after the injection.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I haven't had a shower yet so best get busy - we will be leaving shortly after gary gets home from work. wish us luck - I can just taste my blizzard - or maybe I will get a pint of ??? and cream - my mind just drew a total blank - I will think of it later - will see you folk later this evening. --- sam


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> do you grow zucchini in pots purplefi? --- sam


Yes and it has a copper bsnd round it and I water it with garlic water. I am not going to share them with the slugs


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> I haven't had a shower yet so best get busy - we will be leaving shortly after gary gets home from work. wish us luck - I can just taste my blizzard - or maybe I will get a pint of ??? and cream - my mind just drew a total blank - I will think of it later - will see you folk later this evening. --- sam


Good luck snd Mr P and I are still laughing at the exam answers :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Kept forgetting to post thise pictures from my sister this morning.
> For Sam, a new picture of Gypsy, the shop kitty.
> Junek


What a gorgeous cat, xx


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hoping the tidy up was just cosmetic! I am sure you are much better organised than me!


LOL I just have more space and closets to hide the mess. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> My phone - that you have noticed a while back in a photo- and wondered if it is the one I use for overseas calls- is very good on speaker- so it allows one to work while talking- you don't feel you are wasting time then. Conference calls are great! I have only ever done one conference call- can't now recall why it was necessary!


At least I never felt a call from you was wasting time.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> LOL I just have more space and closets to hide the mess. :XD: :XD: :XD:


I think your place is built to a much more generous scale than mine! small means a fast road to clutter in my experience.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Wishing the team luck Sam.....hope you get the blizzards for them....if not at least get yourself one!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> At least I never felt a call from you was wasting time.


 :thumbup: Thank you!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Yes and it has a copper bsnd round it and I water it with garlic water. I am not going to share them with the slugs


Never heard of watering with garlic water. Brilliant. Hmmm wouldn't it be great if as a result you got garlic flavored egg plant.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a slightly cloudy Surrey, but still nice and warm.
> 
> We are off to DDs today to give them a hand with the garden as SIL has to rest his shoulder after the injection.
> 
> ...


I think I could print out the pictures of your garden flowers to plan my flower garden next year. Love them all.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: Thank you!


You are so welcome. Always gave you my full attention, :wink:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Yum...we used to go out to a particular pizza place after the last baseball or softball game. As coaches, we'd pick up the tab for the team, but parents came along and paid for their own. There are only a couple of those chains left (Barnaby's) but thinking of it sure does bring back good memories.



thewren said:


> I haven't had a shower yet so best get busy - we will be leaving shortly after gary gets home from work. wish us luck - I can just taste my blizzard - or maybe I will get a pint of ??? and cream - my mind just drew a total blank - I will think of it later - will see you folk later this evening. --- sam


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> I think there will be ten - one is on vacation. --- sam


Here's hoping there's no rain and Grandpa Sam gets to buy the team ice cream.

I do remember that teacher saying but it is worth reading twice and still just as funny. Will give to my teacher friends.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I think I could print out the pictures of your garden flowers to plan my flower garden next year. Love them all.


Our soil is quite poor and acidic and sandy so it is a matter of finding what grows best in that kind of soil and then throwing a load of compost and feed at it. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Rookie...You sure had quite an interesting career and sounds like you were pretty high up. You know I was in Human Resources at the end of my working as Administrative Assistant to the head of the department. Worked my way up from file clerk. My BFF actually hired me and although we didn't know each other at the time we hit it off so well. Feel the same way about you. Sure we would have had a great time organizing things and taking care of all the employees. I truly loved the employees and helping them when I could. Miss them.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

CashmereI could print out the pictures of your garden flowers to plan my flower garden next year. Love them all.[/quote said:


> Oops, I did a Gwennie


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Our soil is quite poor and acidic and sandy so it is a matter of finding what grows best in that kind of soil and then throwing a load of compost and feed at it. :thumbup:


Well your brew sure works wonders!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Well your brew sure works wonders!


The garlic water is more to keep the slugs off.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Sandy said:


> It's all of us who can't go to the KAP that should be thanking you. THANK YOU VERY MUCH!!! It is our chance to be there in spirit.
> 
> Sleep well Joy.


That is my thought on it too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> You are so welcome. Always gave you my full attention, :wink:


It is just some folk I talk with can easily rattle on for a couple of hours- and for that time I prefer to have some knitting or crochet accomplished! It is a major reason for liking Skype- IF I could get it to work!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> The garlic water is more to keep the slugs off.


Got that but couldn't resist the pun with your wicken group and the brew of compost, etc. :wink:


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

I just lost my post, so will try again.
Happy Birthday, Siouxann. Hope you have a wonderful celebration of life!
Daralene, the fingerless mitts are wonderful. You just dont realize how accomplished and advanced you are. Maybe some of the self doubt comes from childhood, but we all know here how capable and talented you are. Trust yourself and your abilities. I Love You, Dear Sister.
June, Gypsy is such a beautiful cat. I love the grey and the markings. Do you think she will ever go home with them? I love all your pictures. Really love those of Gypsy.
I treated myself with a manicure and pedicure the first of the week. I get a pedicure once a month to remove the calluses that build up on the bottom of my bad foot but never a pedi. Love polished nails. I washed dishes one time and that was the end of my pretty polished nails. Will have to do them again for Sunday.
I am up to the toe on one of Allysons socks. Will start working on the other sock tonight to get it to the same point. Then all I will lack is the toe decrease and the dreaded Kitchener. This pair of socks has been a real learning experience for me. I have never made a patterned sock before and have enjoyed it. I have learned how to frog and get all my stitches back. I have also learned I will never ever make another leg this long. This was a request and wanted her to have what she wanted but man it has taken a lot of thread and a lot of hours.fourteen inches on the leg.
Got to get off here and clean up kitchen. Then I am making spaghetti sauce to simmer overnight in the crockpot. I have been eating lunch and no dinner. It is hot in my house.running 74-78. Jim tolerates it fine ( I think this is cause he is not ready to replace the unit though he has the money). I am hibernating in our bedroom where the portable AC is and going up front only to wash and cook. My house needs cleaning but just cannot do it in this heat. I just sw the Dr Monday and he is still working on getting the right dose of levothroid for me.
Julie, you are always in my heart and prayers.
Ongoing prayers for Sandi and Alan, Shirley and Pat, Purl2Diva, Valerie, Marianne, her Mom, and her Son, Gwen and Brantley, Martina and Liz in the sale of their home, areas threatened by fire, Faith and her sister, Kate;s friend, Caren and all the burdens she is enduring.
I am so excited for all of you who are going to KAP. I will experience it through your eyes.
I Love You To The Moon And BackBetty


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

They came to fix the stove today and replaced the whole top of the stove but they still had to order parts and replace the front controls. Basically a whole new stove other than the oven and just after 4 yrs. I guess these new technologies are pretty tied together and you can't just repair one small piece. Like what is happening with our cars. Another oven meal tonight..actually warming up last nights. Added some curry and smoking bacon tempeh to the mix along with a flower from the garlic. Those little seeds taste as strong as the garlic. Ask me how I know. YUP, put one right in my mouth and ate it raw. Thank goodness I love garlic.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I think you're going to ease through the Kitchener stitch...positive thoughts---it's not the "dreaded" Kitchener -- it's the new skill Kitchener.



Bulldog said:


> I just lost my post, so will try again.
> Happy Birthday, Siouxann. Hope you have a wonderful celebration of life!
> Daralene, the fingerless mitts are wonderful. You just dont realize how accomplished and advanced you are. Maybe some of the self doubt comes from childhood, but we all know here how capable and talented you are. Trust yourself and your abilities. I Love You, Dear Sister.
> June, Gypsy is such a beautiful cat. I love the grey and the markings. Do you think she will ever go home with them? I love all your pictures. Really love those of Gypsy.
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bulldog...so frustrating to lose your post and you write such nice posts with a lot in them. Not like losing a short post. Thanks for the compliment. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> I just lost my post, so will try again.
> ...
> Julie, you are always in my heart and prayers.
> Ongoing prayers for Sandi and Alan, Shirley and Pat, Purl2Diva, Valerie, Marianne, her Mom, and her Son, Gwen and Brantley, Martina and Liz in the sale of their home, areas threatened by fire, Faith and her sister, Kate;s friend, Caren and all the burdens she is enduring.
> ...


Thanks Betty! All the others are included in my prayers too!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think your place is built to a much more generous scale than mine! small means a fast road to clutter in my experience.


At least in a big place you might have one room for your work/clutter and manage to keep most of the rest of the house in better shape! My upstairs looked good at the lake, downstairs was work area, worked really well. Don't have that in town, too small.

Sam, loved the test answers.

Purple, I cannot grow zucchini in pots, tried many times, and this year they wouldn't grow in my little garden! And when a friend brought me a couple, they were so huge I didn't use them.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Got that but couldn't resist the pun with your wicken group and the brew of compost, etc. :wink:


Eye of toad and wing of bat - ah, got it now. :thumbup:


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just noticed in today's Digest that it's Siouxann's birthday today. Many Happy Returns Siouxann!


Happy Birthday form me too Siouxann! Hope your day is wonderful!


----------



## marlark (Jul 23, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Rookie...You sure had quite an interesting career and sounds like you were pretty high up. You know I was in Human Resources at the end of my working as Administrative Assistant to the head of the department. Worked my way up from file clerk. My BFF actually hired me and although we didn't know each other at the time we hit it off so well. Feel the same way about you. Sure we would have had a great time organizing things and taking care of all the employees. I truly loved the employees and helping them when I could. Miss them.


 SURE WOULD WELCOME THAT TALENT AS i MUST BE THE WORLD'S WORST ORGANIZER ANY MORE AND WITH THE SHORT PERIOD OF TIME THAT i CAN DEVOTE TO ANY ACTIVITY I AM SO FAR FROM ORGANIZED AND I AM MORE APT TO KNOW WHERE SOMETHING IS IF I ENCOUNTER IT FREQUENTLY.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Happy Birthday Siouxann.


----------



## marlark (Jul 23, 2014)

Returned from the Sr. Ctr.The bus did not put me on the list.
Vacation time and some screw-up with the DMV and one of the drivers. Left too few drivers to keep to the usual route. I was doing a crossword while I waited outside and it got to be 9:30 and they were not here yet. When I called I was told that the center wasn't open today. I called my girl friend to warn her because she is picked up in the second run and she said"what do you mean, I am at the ctr." so I called back and they said we'll pick you up as soon as possible. 10 min later the bus was here. Thanks to God.
I didn't do much. I have a dishrag on the needles. Made some mistakes and had to frog to get pattern straight. They
have been promising up new sewing machines for two yrs. as ours are outdated and no parts are available so only 2 are working and they won't let us keep our own there. We have all been waiting patiently, but our endurance is being challenged. Two of the ladies with machines are chancing it by leaving theirs, but everything disappears that isn't tied down and locked. I wished that I had moved when Dad died as a more rural site wold have suited me fine. Somewhere where there was green things and scenery around me. The problem being I have to be within close proximity to emergency facilities with all of my medical problems. Sam I hope you bring back the pennant for the boys. Maybe this weekend I will have time for pictures. Marlark.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

marlark said:


> Returned from the Sr. Ctr.The bus did not put me on the list.
> Vacation time and some screw-up with the DMV and one of the drivers. Left too few drivers to keep to the usual route. I was doing a crossword while I waited outside and it got to be 9:30 and they were not here yet. When I called I was told that the center wasn't open today. I called my girl friend to warn her because she is picked up in the second run and she said"what do you mean, I am at the ctr." so I called back and they said we'll pick you up as soon as possible. 10 min later the bus was here. Thanks to God.
> I didn't do much. I have a dishrag on the needles. Made some mistakes and had to frog to get pattern straight. They
> have been promising up new sewing machines for two yrs. as ours are outdated and no parts are available so only 2 are working and they won't let us keep our own there. We have all been waiting patiently, but our endurance is being challenged. Two of the ladies with machines are chancing it by leaving theirs, but everything disappears that isn't tied down and locked. I wished that I had moved when Dad died as a more rural site wold have suited me fine. Somewhere where there was green things and scenery around me. The problem being I have to be within close proximity to emergency facilities with all of my medical problems. Sam I hope you bring back the pennant for the boys. Maybe this weekend I will have time for pictures. Marlark.


Too bad you aren't near our Sr Center as we are often given sewing machines and cannot sell them for anything, have quit accepting them.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

It was certainly an unconventional one. I started out as a clerk/receptionist when I moved to the Chicago area. Ended up with two great bosses and a great co-worker who are still dear friends. I learned Human Resources from one boss, Finance and Accounting from another, and general office management and organization from the Office Manager. I worked there and was gradually promoted to Human Resources and Benefits Representative before decided to be a stay at home Mom. While raising the kids, I went to school and got my undergraduate degree and when I returned to work 10 years later, I came back into the HR world specifically in Benefits and spent the rest of my career as a specialist.l..and yes, it was very rewarding and I still miss the people and problem solving.

We had a shooting in the Chicago Loop today by an employee who was recently demoted and came back into work and shot his boss/CEO of the company before killing himself. CEO is in the hospital in serious condition. I'm glad that I'm not in HR anymore...these things are much more likely to happen than when I was doing lay-offs...necessary, but a horrible aspect of the job.

I'm absolutely sure we would have been great co-workers and great friends in an out of the office.



Cashmeregma said:


> Rookie...You sure had quite an interesting career and sounds like you were pretty high up. You know I was in Human Resources at the end of my working as Administrative Assistant to the head of the department. Worked my way up from file clerk. My BFF actually hired me and although we didn't know each other at the time we hit it off so well. Feel the same way about you. Sure we would have had a great time organizing things and taking care of all the employees. I truly loved the employees and helping them when I could. Miss them.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Tonight's dinner experiment turned out great. I'm still cleaning out the freezer and had some tilapia fillets in there to be cooked up. I mixed some green onion chip dip powder with some panko crumbs...dipped the fish in an egg/macadamia nut mustard (from Hawaii) mixture and then rolled in the crumb mixture. I baked it in the oven (love that new oven!!) on convection bake and they turned out nice and crispy but very moist and tender inside. Yummy.

The green onion dip mix came from my sister-in-law while we were in Hawaii. She remembered that my DH loved it when we were at her house over 5 years ago and so brought some along to give him. I have never found it in our $ stores, but I can get in on-line. Now you know why I love my sister in law (and brother) so much...isn't that just the sweetest for her to remember that small thing over all those years?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just heard on the news that a patient is being brought to Emory University Hospital in Atlanta that just arrived from Africa with Ebola. Prayers for those that have it and for those treating them. Prayers for those in Africa that is experiencing this outbreak.

Also, just talked with friend who is supposed to pick up the hikers tomorrow. Her sister was going to also go since they have smaller vehicles and wold need both cars to get everyone. Well, her mom just had to be rushed to hospital from rehab center where she i recovering from 2 bones broken in leg having heart problems. Had to have blood transfusion; her red blood cell count was down to a very dangerous level. Anyway, friend was going to rent a van to go and pick the hikers up and I nicked that idea. Told her that was not necessary; I would meet her there. She kept saying I had already done enough but I told her friend help friends out. So I have a 2 hour drive tomorrow to get them tomorrow and another 2 hours home. It will be good to have everyone home.

Since I have the drive tomorrow I'm going to fix a recipe that Marianne told me about today on the phone. Apricot Chicken. She said it was yummy.

Apricot Crockpot chicken

6 chicken breasts (boneless/skinless)
(put in crockpot_

Mix together larger jar of apricot preserves, bottle of Russian dressing, package of onion soup mix. Pour over chicken. Cook for 4 hours in crock pot.

Serve over rice.

This wait I'll have a good meal ready when we get home. I know it will end up cooking longer but figure it can't hurt if I put it on low.

Just got a call from oldest DD. She just was in an accident on the way home from work. She said she was okay but I've told her to get checked anyway. She was stopped and a woman slammed into the back of her; didn't do much to DD's car but really messed up the other car. Of course, it was the other person's fault. I know DD will be very sore tomorrow. I had talked to her earlier today and she was not having a very good day and this was just icing on the cake in a negative way. Fortunately she wasn't hurt (THANK GOD!) and I had some good news to tell her about Kaje, her son hiking with DH. Friend had said that her DD was telling her that Kaje was the nicest, most thoughtful and considerate person she has ever met. Friend said her DD (who is only 15) said she wanted to marry him...LOL. Also said that Kaje was really taking care of grandpa (DH) and watching out for him on the hike. I know my grandson is a great young man (17 yrs old) but it made me so proud to hear someone else recognize it and also made my DD feel good

Well....seems I've written a novel here...and Sydney is telling me he's hungry....trying to climb in my lap, chewing on my arm...barking at me and grumbling so I need to go feed the monster....LOL

Love, prayers, and hugs to all. Will try to TTYL. Gwen
.

Have you tried removing it completely from your computer and then reloading it? (Skype)



Lurker 2 said:


> It is just some folk I talk with can easily rattle on for a couple of hours- and for that time I prefer to have some knitting or crochet accomplished! It is a major reason for liking Skype- IF I could get it to work!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Have you tried removing it completely from your computer and then reloading it? (Skype)


I got an email not long ago saying it needs updating--perhaps check for updates? I really need to get mine working again too.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just got a call from oldest DD. She just was in an accident on the way home from work. She said she was okay but I've told her to get checked anyway. She was stopped and a woman slammed into the back of her; didn't do much to DD's car but really messed up the other car. Of course, it was the other person's fault. I know DD will be very sore tomorrow.


Yes, she should get checked out--the person at fault should have insurance that will cover it. I thought I was fine, too, when we got rear-ended but went to the hospital anyway because the fireman insisted--turns out I had a concussion. It's always better to be sure!


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> my sides ache - there are tears on my cheeks - read on --- sam
> 
> Why Teachers DRINK
> 
> Too funny Sam!


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> I haven't had a shower yet so best get busy - we will be leaving shortly after gary gets home from work. wish us luck - I can just taste my blizzard - or maybe I will get a pint of ??? and cream - my mind just drew a total blank - I will think of it later - will see you folk later this evening. --- sam


Here's to ice cream all around! Good luck boys!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> At least in a big place you might have one room for your work/clutter and manage to keep most of the rest of the house in better shape! My upstairs looked good at the lake, downstairs was work area, worked really well. Don't have that in town, too small.
> 
> Sam, loved the test answers.
> 
> Purple, I cannot grow zucchini in pots, tried many times, and this year they wouldn't grow in my little garden! And when a friend brought me a couple, they were so huge I didn't use them.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> ... proud to hear someone else recognize it and also made my DD feel good
> 
> Well....seems I've written a novel here...and Sydney is telling me he's hungry....trying to climb in my lap, chewing on my arm...barking at me and grumbling so I need to go feed the monster....LOL
> 
> ...


I have uninstalled it about three times now, and still have this problem- it does not like it when I close the laptop, without signing out- (I suspect), I just have not got around to uninstalling it again.
Sydney is such a big booby!!!! 
Isn't it heartening when people compliment you on the GK's?
Sorry to hear of DD#1's accident- she possibly will have a whiplash, let alone any bruising from seat belt.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> If you are organised- you write as you go- if you are like me you count what you did before, when you get to number two. I have some possum yarn waiting to make a second fingerless glove- I completed the first over a month ago- do you think I can find it? I am not prepared to waste such a good yarn just making a second- I could do it- but could not guarantee that the cuff would be the same, or the increases up to the thumb quite the same. I know though that for a DK yarn 40 stitches is a good cast on for my size, for a glove or mitt- so that is where I had started with this elusive darn thing that will not be found!
> 
> Edit: I have known all along that you had the ability- the problem you have is believing in that ability! I would agree about re-designing the frill- to my eye it is a little on the large side- but you are much more into Bling than am I!


Oh No!!!! I sure hope you can find that glove. It will turn up but in its own good time. Maybe when you do Spring cleaning. I always love it when I get the energy that comes with the start of Spring. It disappears quickly but that is when I can find things. I don't blame you for not starting the 2nd till you have the first so they match. The shame is that you could use them now.

Interesting to see how each person has their own way of doing things.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> LOL I just have more space and closets to hide the mess. :XD: :XD: :XD:


This is so funny. I think that post was to Sassafras not me. I'm really discombobulated tonight.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Eye of toad and wing of bat - ah, got it now. :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

marlark said:


> SURE WOULD WELCOME THAT TALENT AS i MUST BE THE WORLD'S WORST ORGANIZER ANY MORE AND WITH THE SHORT PERIOD OF TIME THAT i CAN DEVOTE TO ANY ACTIVITY I AM SO FAR FROM ORGANIZED AND I AM MORE APT TO KNOW WHERE SOMETHING IS IF I ENCOUNTER IT FREQUENTLY.


Here's to creativity and an open heart, which is way more important in my book. Hugs.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh No!!!! I sure hope you can find that glove. It will turn up but in its own good time. Maybe when you do Spring cleaning. I always love it when I get the energy that comes with the start of Spring. It disappears quickly but that is when I can find things. I don't blame you for not starting the 2nd till you have the first so they match. The shame is that you could use them now.
> 
> Interesting to see how each person has their own way of doing things.


One of the big differences between Sorlenna and me would be that I invent my own designs just for myself- rather than trying to make money out of it. I still have not quite got my head around the fact that people ask me for my patterns!!!!!
BTW, I took my stroller out on the bus this morning because I wanted to go down to the Mall that has all the Franchised shops- my new bag works well- I removed the rigid basket- which proved wise- although the 1st bus was wide enough inside, it did not have the tip-up seats that the newer ones do- I can tip one seat and pull the stroller in beside me with the more modern buses. I found a 500g pack of butter at a better price, and bought 4 lemons to make a small Lemon Sago pudding, that I am rather partial to, and the way I make it should retain some of the vitamin C (I have it on good authority that that degrades very quickly at temperatures above 60 C.) I have 88cents left in my account- but I have a Kumara, and a quarter of a pumpkin, which I will roast- I have flour, wholemeal, rye, semolina, and some polenta, eggs - butter, oil- tinned tomatoes and sweetcorn- so while not very exciting- (oh and I do have frozen Spinach and Broccoli) I will get by- and Ringo has his bag of dry food, that came as a freebie- a promotion by Nestles- I don't normally buy Nestles on principle- but could not pass up a free offer.
The glove has to turn up- I have obviously done some thing really stupid with it- one place I have not looked I just remember is my trundler- because I no longer use that as much as I would have once. I am very uncomfy on my computer chair now- so I will transfer to the recliner- and catch up with you all at some point later!
I guess I will have to have some sort of tidy up before my friend comes from Scotland!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> It was certainly an unconventional one. I started out as a clerk/receptionist when I moved to the Chicago area. Ended up with two great bosses and a great co-worker who are still dear friends. I learned Human Resources from one boss, Finance and Accounting from another, and general office management and organization from the Office Manager. I worked there and was gradually promoted to Human Resources and Benefits Representative before decided to be a stay at home Mom. While raising the kids, I went to school and got my undergraduate degree and when I returned to work 10 years later, I came back into the HR world specifically in Benefits and spent the rest of my career as a specialist.l..and yes, it was very rewarding and I still miss the people and problem solving.
> 
> We had a shooting in the Chicago Loop today by an employee who was recently demoted and came back into work and shot his boss/CEO of the company before killing himself. CEO is in the hospital in serious condition. I'm glad that I'm not in HR anymore...these things are much more likely to happen than when I was doing lay-offs...necessary, but a horrible aspect of the job.
> 
> I'm absolutely sure we would have been great co-workers and great friends in an out of the office.


So sorry to hear about the shooting. What a tragedy that is sadly being repeated too many times.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Tonight's dinner experiment turned out great. I'm still cleaning out the freezer and had some tilapia fillets in there to be cooked up. I mixed some green onion chip dip powder with some panko crumbs...dipped the fish in an egg/macadamia nut mustard (from Hawaii) mixture and then rolled in the crumb mixture. I baked it in the oven (love that new oven!!) on convection bake and they turned out nice and crispy but very moist and tender inside. Yummy.
> 
> The green onion dip mix came from my sister-in-law while we were in Hawaii. She remembered that my DH loved it when we were at her house over 5 years ago and so brought some along to give him. I have never found it in our $ stores, but I can get in on-line. Now you know why I love my sister in law (and brother) so much...isn't that just the sweetest for her to remember that small thing over all those years?


Dinner sounds fabulous and a fabulous SIL too.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Yes and it has a copper bsnd round it and I water it with garlic water. I am not going to share them with the slugs


I will have to try garlic water around my zucchini. Seems the slugs like them this year.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> One of the big differences between Sorlenna and me would be that I invent my own designs just for myself- rather than trying to make money out of it. I still have not quite got my head around the fact that people ask me for my patterns!!!!!


And it's mostly anything I get goes to buy more yarn...for more patterns...it's a vicious circle. LOL I got my swatching done, so now I have to decide between the two projects.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just heard on the news that a patient is being brought to Emory University Hospital in Atlanta that just arrived from Africa with Ebola. Prayers for those that have it and for those treating them. Prayers for those in Africa that is experiencing this outbreak.
> 
> Also, just talked with friend who is supposed to pick up the hikers tomorrow. Her sister was going to also go since they have smaller vehicles and wold need both cars to get everyone. Well, her mom just had to be rushed to hospital from rehab center where she i recovering from 2 bones broken in leg having heart problems. Had to have blood transfusion; her red blood cell count was down to a very dangerous level. Anyway, friend was going to rent a van to go and pick the hikers up and I nicked that idea. Told her that was not necessary; I would meet her there. She kept saying I had already done enough but I told her friend help friends out. So I have a 2 hour drive tomorrow to get them tomorrow and another 2 hours home. It will be good to have everyone home.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about our friend's mother and Gwen, you are that special friend. She is so lucky to have you. Safe travels tomorrow.

Thankfully your other daughter is ok. That is awful getting hit from behind. Happened to us once now and I often put on my blinkers when I stop now. Of course that doesn't help is someone isn't looking at the road. :shock: Our car that didn't seem damaged ended up costing a lot as it bent something and the damage wasn't visible. Fortunately her insurance covered it. So nice that you can tell her such lovely things about her son. That will certainly brighten her day and her life.

Yes, prayers for those with Ebola. Will also pray no germs are left at the hospital here.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Happy Birthday Siouxann. May your day be filled with many blessings.

Thinking of everyone and enjoying pictures and other posts. Tonight is Matthew's last night of art class for the summer so he made brownies for the group. He loves to use a basic mix and add things to it. They turned out really well. He has applied for scholarship for the fall semester so we have to wait to see if he gets one. He still has to ask me where he lives even though we have been here for 1 1/2 years. I am working tomorrow so need some rest. Take care my friends.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> One of the big differences between Sorlenna and me would be that I invent my own designs just for myself- rather than trying to make money out of it. I still have not quite got my head around the fact that people ask me for my patterns!!!!!
> BTW, I took my stroller out on the bus this morning because I wanted to go down to the Mall that has all the Franchised shops- my new bag works well- I removed the rigid basket- which proved wise- although the 1st bus was wide enough inside, it did not have the tip-up seats that the newer ones do- I can tip one seat and pull the stroller in beside me with the more modern buses. I found a 500g pack of butter at a better price, and bought 4 lemons to make a small Lemon Sago pudding, that I am rather partial to, and the way I make it should retain some of the vitamin C (I have it on good authority that that degrades very quickly at temperatures above 60 C.) I have 88cents left in my account- but I have a Kumara, and a quarter of a pumpkin, which I will roast- I have flour, wholemeal, rye, semolina, and some polenta, eggs - butter, oil- tinned tomatoes and sweetcorn- so while not very exciting- (oh and I do have frozen Spinach and Broccoli) I will get by- and Ringo has his bag of dry food, that came as a freebie- a promotion by Nestles- I don't normally buy Nestles on principle- but could not pass up a free offer.
> The glove has to turn up- I have obviously done some thing really stupid with it- one place I have not looked I just remember is my trundler- because I no longer use that as much as I would have once. I am very uncomfy on my computer chair now- so I will transfer to the recliner- and catch up with you all at some point later!
> I guess I will have to have some sort of tidy up before my friend comes from Scotland!


What you say is not exciting sounds wonderful to me. I think you do a fabulous job of shopping and cooking and making things go a long way. That is an art in itself. Your lemon dish sounds wonderful. My favorite dishes were with lemon. Please let the people at the church know if it isn't enough though. How fortunate for the free dog food. Will the church also help you with the clean-up? I know when you are in pain it is very difficult to do all the cleaning yourself. If we were closer we could hobble through it together. :lol: :lol: :lol: Having company is a stress though as the whole place has to be done at once. After, I am always glad though as it is so nice to have a clean place, but it only takes me about a day to mess it all up again by looking for one thing. :roll:

I can definitely see you selling patterns as your work is so lovely, but that does add a whole different element since you have to write things down for others. Your gansey's for example would sell and the robes, the hat you did. Well, everything you do. You could probably do your own book on Gansey's.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> I will have to try garlic water around my zucchini. Seems the slugs like them this year.


Hi Caren. Big Hugs and so good to see your avatar. Think of you all the time.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I can definitely see you selling patterns as your work is so lovely, but that does add a whole different element since you have to write things down for others. Your gansey's for example would sell and the robes, the hat you did. Well, everything you do. You could probably do your own book on Gansey's.


I agree, Julie--a book on Ganseys would be fabulous.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I agree, Julie--a book on Ganseys would be fabulous.


Yes it would. You have lots of information to pass on.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good evening from Great Bend. I have not had reliable internet for the past week. There was someone out to fix it today? I
Think it is worse now than before. I am on my phone right now. I will get a photo of the progress on the barn in the morning. 
Our new puppy Mayhem, she is a boxer German Shepard mix. My sweet Luna is no longer with us. 
Healing thoughts and energy for those in need. HUGS for everyone. 
Good night and sweet dreams. I'm headed to bed, long day tomorrow.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hi Caren. Big Hugs and so good to see your avatar. Think of you all the time.


Hi Darlene, thought it was time to check in before catching forty winks. 
Big hugs back to you.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good evening from Great Bend. I have not had reliable internet for the past week. There was someone out to fix it today? I
> Think it is worse now than before. I am on my phone right now. I will get a photo of the progress on the barn in the morning.
> Our new puppy Mayhem, she is a boxer German Shepard mix. My sweet Luna is no longer with us.
> Healing thoughts and energy for those in need. HUGS for everyone.
> Good night and sweet dreams. I'm headed to bed, long day tomorrow.


Oh, I am sorry to hear about Luna. I know she was a treasure to you. Mayhem looks like a mischievous one, and I am sure she will be loved and lots of fun.

Continuing to send good thoughts.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> I always love it when I get the energy that comes with the start of Spring. It disappears quickly but that is when I can find things.


Funny-- I find things a week or so after I have gotten a replacement!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Good evening from Great Bend. I have not had reliable internet for the past week. There was someone out to fix it today? I
> Think it is worse now than before. I am on my phone right now. I will get a photo of the progress on the barn in the morning.
> Our new puppy Mayhem, she is a boxer German Shepard mix. My sweet Luna is no longer with us.
> Healing thoughts and energy for those in need. HUGS for everyone.
> Good night and sweet dreams. I'm headed to bed, long day tomorrow.


Your puppy is so adorable. Mayhem is a good name for a puppy. LOL 
Please accept my condolences on the loss of Luna. I know that must have been so hard to go through with everything else you are enduring. Thank you so much for that precious photo of Mayhem. Such expressive eyes.

That would be wonderful to see a photo of the barn. Sorry you are having problems with the internet but I know you are so busy that you can't spend much time on here anyway, but I must say, it is a lovely surprise whenever you can join us. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Funny-- I find things a week or so after I have gotten a replacement!


Now that sounds like our Gwen for sure. Perhaps you are aware of the dongle adventure. Not an inexpensive replacement but at least she has two for now.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Mayhem is adorable! I love the name too! She looks like a good mix. Hugs & pats to Mayhem.



NanaCaren said:


> Good evening from Great Bend. I have not had reliable internet for the past week. There was someone out to fix it today? I
> Think it is worse now than before. I am on my phone right now. I will get a photo of the progress on the barn in the morning.
> Our new puppy Mayhem, she is a boxer German Shepard mix. My sweet Luna is no longer with us.
> Healing thoughts and energy for those in need. HUGS for everyone.
> Good night and sweet dreams. I'm headed to bed, long day tomorrow.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

well - the season is over - we lost the first game but we gave them a run for their money - final score was 8/9 - they were the home team and got to bat last which might have helped them - it was a good game and the boys did well. they were disappointed but seemed to accept it well.

stopped at dairy queen on the way home - just the four of us - I had a fish sandwich and a medium butterfinger blizzard - a small would have been much better - I am miserable until some of it digests - would feel better if I threw it up. ugh I should know better by now - when I get too full it makes it far too difficult to breathe.

we had rain while we were gone - don't know how much but it was pretty wet. it's 69° right now - ten o'clock - but really close and muggy.

now we have a break for two months and then the boys will start soccer. I am not much of a soccer fan but will go just to watch them play.

have a few pages to go to catch up - if I can stay awake - think it is going to be an early night. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Haven't told DH that I found it yet either....may wait a while before I do.....naughty LOL. What I should do is try and sell the old one on ebay since I have the dongle and the software! But then I know I'd never get what I had to pay for it so I'll just keep it.



Cashmeregma said:


> Now that sounds like our Gwen for sure. Perhaps you are aware of the dongle adventure. Not an inexpensive replacement but at least she has two for now.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and I - before the day is over need to wish siouxann a very happy birthday and happy returns of the day. hope you did something special. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*KAP NOTICE* Registration for the Oct. 2014 KAP is now closed as is t-shirt sign ups. IF you sent me an email saying you were coming but still have't sent in the form/information needed you ARE registered but I still MUST have the information concerning activities in which you want to participate. *PLEASE* get the information to me before the end of the day Sunday.

I will be sending everyone who is registered an email by Wednesday, Aug. 6th with information as to what committee you are on (hopefully your 1st or 2nd choice) and class information.

*Committee Chairpersons & Class instructors* I will send you a list of individuals on your committee or in your class.

I'm really excited about this upcoming KAP. We have twice as many folks attending this year then last year....look out Defiance! LOL

Hugs to everyone!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Headed to bed now. Sam hope the blizzard over-indulgence settles soon.....love butterfingers.....probably would do the same thing you did....ya know...eyes bigger than stomach would tolerate.....but so yummy. Congratulate the boys on a good season even if tonight was not a win.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi all,

Thursday night here and I finally was able to catch up. Have had a busy week, three loads paying about 1600 miles and 350 miles of deadhead. Hopefully will get something tomorrow.

Skimmed through most of this week's so if I forget something, please forgive.
Marianne, good to hear from you. You have been in my thought often. Keep up the therapy but don't overdue. Hoping you will be clear to come to KAP. 
Happy birthday and anniversary to any I missed. Hope your celebration was grand.
Dawn, love the new glasses. Hope your DM gets her meds squared away.
Daralene, nice mitt. When you get the pattern written out, can I test it for you?
Bonnie, camping trip sound fun. My ideas of camping are hotel rooms. Isleep in my van when I'm working, so that is almost like camping. Just no fires or companionship. My DS spent last week at Boy Scout camp with his eldest. I was aft his house from Tuesday night to the following Monday, with a short run on Friday. Think it was Thursday night that we got a rain storm with lots of thunder and lightning. They got more of it at the camp as they were at a higher elevation. 

Started a crocheted triangular shawl while at my DS's but haven't done any since. Mostly drive and sleep this week.

Lila is doing good for the most part. She's really scared of the road noises (bumps, potholes, etc) and has been sitting on the arm rest and my hip. Think she would be safer in her crate (got a rigid plastic one from my DIL) but she makes such a fuss. I do keep her in it for most of the trip. I'm afraid that she will tear her nails out on the metal door. My DS has a German Shepard female, year old. Just had her spayed on Friday. No cone and she didn't mess with her stitches. Lila did not get along with her. All Chloe did was sniff at her, didn't even bark. Lila growled and snapped but didn't bite her. I started correcting Lila, as Adee was the aggressive one. After a bit, Chloe could sniff her once or twice and Lila would take it. Chloe did try to play with her but I think the large paw landing in Lila's head wasn't to Lila's liking.

Well, this is somewhat longish. Sam, how did the boys do? When I pmed you, I was in WV, not VA but only a mile from the line. Had to wait for an hour to drive the two miles. They are doing something to the north bound tunnel. Now I am in MI, near Grand Rapids. 

Hope everyone is doing well. Hugs, good thoughts and prayers to all. Know that I think about you all.

Been up since 5:00, drove 610 miles and needed to get some sleep.

Take care,
Kathy


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Sam, just saw your post. Sounds like they have it a good try. Soccer starts soon for my GC. Oh, by the way, the youngest at my DS's just had his training wheels taken off his bike this week. Riding it like a champ. My DDIL posted it on FB.

Hope you digest your food fast and have an easier time breathing.

Kathy


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

message disappeared, I'll try again tomorrow.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Hope you weren't anywhere near the tragedy downtown today...but I think your office is probably fairly close to that block.



Ceili said:


> message disappeared, I'll try again tomorrow.


----------



## marlark (Jul 23, 2014)

I'm heading for bed so will return in AM Just spent 2 hours looking for a pattern that I tried to put on a document. I am still trying to learn the changes from my windows xp and my fingers don't land correctly above homerow, throws off everything. I didn't know that I could not use right click to copy and paste. Didn't find the picture or pattern. So long for now. Marlark


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Now that sounds like our Gwen for sure. Perhaps you are aware of the dongle adventure. Not an inexpensive replacement but at least she has two for now.


Oh, yes, and I really do know just how she feels.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i love the color variations in gypsy's coat - thanks june. --- sam



jknappva said:


> Kept forgetting to post thise pictures from my sister this morning.
> For Sam, a new picture of Gypsy, the shop kitty.
> Junek


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Started storming here. Lila, who was sleeping om my bed, got up and just as she got to me, lightning then thunder hit very loud and close. She jumped into my arms and had sat this way for the last few minutes. The rain had stopped but she had no interest in moving. Poor baby. She hates loud noises.

Kathy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it is 4,000 km across Australia - where as the usofa is "It is 2987.82 miles from San Fransisco, CA (west ocean side) to Virginia Beach, VA. (east ocean side)." - which is 4808.430 km --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> And to me, it does not seem that far!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

as opposed to a waste of time if you don't have a speaker phone? hmmmmm --- sam rotflmao



Lurker 2 said:


> My phone - that you have noticed a while back in a photo- and wondered if it is the one I use for overseas calls- is very good on speaker- so it allows one to work while talking- you don't feel you are wasting time then. Conference calls are great! I have only ever done one conference call- can't now recall why it was necessary!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

but would they get very big in a pot? I may need to try that next year. what does the copper band do? --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Yes and it has a copper bsnd round it and I water it with garlic water. I am not going to share them with the slugs


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is so true Julie - I have under 400sqft - and I am always in a state of clutter - moreso right now than it has been for a while - trying to figure where I am going to stash everything. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I think your place is built to a much more generous scale than mine! small means a fast road to clutter in my experience.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

are you growing zuchinni or egg plant? --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> The garlic water is more to keep the slugs off.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

gwen - the entire bottle of Russian dressing? --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Just heard on the news that a patient is being brought to Emory University Hospital in Atlanta that just arrived from Africa with Ebola. Prayers for those that have it and for those treating them. Prayers for those in Africa that is experiencing this outbreak.
> 
> Also, just talked with friend who is supposed to pick up the hikers tomorrow. Her sister was going to also go since they have smaller vehicles and wold need both cars to get everyone. Well, her mom just had to be rushed to hospital from rehab center where she i recovering from 2 bones broken in leg having heart problems. Had to have blood transfusion; her red blood cell count was down to a very dangerous level. Anyway, friend was going to rent a van to go and pick the hikers up and I nicked that idea. Told her that was not necessary; I would meet her there. She kept saying I had already done enough but I told her friend help friends out. So I have a 2 hour drive tomorrow to get them tomorrow and another 2 hours home. It will be good to have everyone home.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> it is 4,000 km across Australia - where as the usofa is "It is 2987.82 miles from San Fransisco, CA (west ocean side) to Virginia Beach, VA. (east ocean side)." - which is 4808.430 km --- sam


Not such a huge difference in size at all. Sam! Compared with our little Islands!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I have tried to uninstall my Skype - it tells me I should check with the administrator to wit I answered dumb sh-- -- I am the administrator but it still would not allowed me to delete it. i'm trying again now - it seems it might be successful this time - we will wait and see - I may need to beat it into submission. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I have uninstalled it about three times now, and still have this problem- it does not like it when I close the laptop, without signing out- (I suspect), I just have not got around to uninstalling it again.
> Sydney is such a big booby!!!!
> Isn't it heartening when people compliment you on the GK's?
> Sorry to hear of DD#1's accident- she possibly will have a whiplash, let alone any bruising from seat belt.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> as opposed to a waste of time if you don't have a speaker phone? hmmmmm --- sam rotflmao


Ah but my point is that in order to knit while talking- you do need both hands!!!!!!! That is why I liked skyping you Sam! no reflection on my attitude to whom so ever I am talking with- it is my own need to keep my hands busy!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> I have tried to uninstall my Skype - it tells me I should check with the administrator to wit I answered dumb sh-- -- I am the administrator but it still would not allowed me to delete it. i'm trying again now - it seems it might be successful this time - we will wait and see - I may need to beat it into submission. --- sam


 :XD: :XD: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Good Luck!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh caren - I can see her mind churning - "what can I get into next" - I bet mayhem is a perfect name for her. --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> Good evening from Great Bend. I have not had reliable internet for the past week. There was someone out to fix it today? I
> Think it is worse now than before. I am on my phone right now. I will get a photo of the progress on the barn in the morning.
> Our new puppy Mayhem, she is a boxer German Shepard mix. My sweet Luna is no longer with us.
> Healing thoughts and energy for those in need. HUGS for everyone.
> Good night and sweet dreams. I'm headed to bed, long day tomorrow.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to hear from you Kathy - you really aren't that far away. hope lila settles down a little for you - would be more fun for both of you. drive safe - i'll see you when you get home. --- sam



kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Thursday night here and I finally was able to catch up. Have had a busy week, three loads paying about 1600 miles and 350 miles of deadhead. Hopefully will get something tomorrow.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

HOLLY MOLLEY - Skype uninstalled - guess I showed it who was boss!!! --- sam



thewren said:


> I have tried to uninstall my Skype - it tells me I should check with the administrator to wit I answered dumb sh-- -- I am the administrator but it still would not allowed me to delete it. i'm trying again now - it seems it might be successful this time - we will wait and see - I may need to beat it into submission. --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I was teasing you Julie - I do the same thing - I love to sit and knit when we were talking on Skype - hopefully when I reinstall it will work and we can start using it again. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Ah but my point is that in order to knit while talking- you do need both hands!!!!!!! That is why I liked skyping you Sam! no reflection on my attitude to whom so ever I am talking with- it is my own need to keep my hands busy!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> I was teasing you Julie - I do the same thing - I love to sit and knit when we were talking on Skype - hopefully when I reinstall it will work and we can start using it again. --- sam


I hoped it was a tease! I am just about to retire for the nap I missed this afternoon- otherwise I will be too tired to eat- and up hungry by about 10 pm!- I want to try and catch up with what is happening in Gaza. It will be good to be connected again!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

12:15am and I am finally caught up.


Love the photo of your new glasses and your beautiful smile Dawn.

The newest for the Goomba hat Sam was a tin of licorice all sorts. lol

Happy Birthday Siouxann!!!!! ((((((((hugs))))))))

I don't remember who posted about the toad in the outhouse, but I had a similar situation happen to me. 
Middle of the night, wandered in the dark to the out house, just seated my self and suddenly there was something wet, cold and slimey attached to my leg. I screamed so loud I think I woke up the whole trailer park and anyone who was looking out their windows got to see me, trying to run with my pants around my ankles screaming my head off. My mother was in tears from laughing so hard chasing after me with a broom to get it off my leg.

Off to bed as I am exhausted.
TTYT. Night everyone.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, you show them.
Love pix Mayhem a nd Lila.
Which reminds me, GWENNIE pray for my soul. Saw ad for German shepherd female pups available. 
MAYA CAME OUT NICELY, MET COMPANY AND LAID BY MY CHAIR.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Caren, I am so sorry about Luna. I know you loved her. Mayhem looks like she is gonna be fun. She is so cute.
Dawn, I meant to tell you I love the glasses. Very flattering.
Kathy, good to see you posting and glad you had a good run. Poor little Lila. She knows who to go to when she is scared.
Gwen, meant to tell you how wonderful the pics of the family were. Sydney seems really attached to your daughter. He is a beautiful dog. You are so sweet to help the lady out but we all know that is your nature.
I got all the gusset stitches picked up on the second sock and got all the decreases done tonight. Now all I have to do is knit to the number of stitches I need.
Put a crockpot of spaghetti sauce with meatballs on to simmer overnight, so I can have it for lunch since I am only eating once a day and that is lunch. It smells good. 
I want to cook some red beans for red beans and rice. I am trying to use the crockpot and stay away from the oven.
Off to bed. I Love You All Dearly, Betty


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Happy Birthday to DonnieK who drops in to the KTP every so often
Happy Birthday!
Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Good evening from Great Bend. I have not had reliable internet for the past week. There was someone out to fix it today? I
> Think it is worse now than before. I am on my phone right now. I will get a photo of the progress on the barn in the morning.
> Our new puppy Mayhem, she is a boxer German Shepard mix. My sweet Luna is no longer with us.
> Healing thoughts and energy for those in need. HUGS for everyone.
> Good night and sweet dreams. I'm headed to bed, long day tomorrow.


Good morning Caren. Good to see you posting. Your new baby is adorable though I was so sorry to hear about Luna. Mayhem sounds like a good name for a puppy! Hope the barn is coming along now. Whenever a new building is in progress it seems like nothing much is happening for a while and then all of a sudden it springs up. I look forward to seeing the pictures of the progress. Lots of hugs to you. x


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

thewren said:


> well - the season is over - we lost the first game but we gave them a run for their money - final score was 8/9 - they were the home team and got to bat last which might have helped them - it was a good game and the boys did well. they were disappointed but seemed to accept it well.
> 
> stopped at dairy queen on the way home - just the four of us - I had a fish sandwich and a medium butterfinger blizzard - a small would have been much better - I am miserable until some of it digests - would feel better if I threw it up. ugh I should know better by now - when I get too full it makes it far too difficult to breathe.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear your team didn't make but it sounds like it was a pretty close run thing. Glad the four of you got your ice creams anyway!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good evening from Great Bend. I have not had reliable internet for the past week. There was someone out to fix it today? I
> Think it is worse now than before. I am on my phone right now. I will get a photo of the progress on the barn in the morning.
> Our new puppy Mayhem, she is a boxer German Shepard mix. My sweet Luna is no longer with us.
> Healing thoughts and energy for those in need. HUGS for everyone.
> Good night and sweet dreams. I'm headed to bed, long day tomorrow.


Beautiful puppy, but I'm so sorry to hear about Luna. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from warm and cloudy Surrey.

SAM, I am growing courgettes which I think are yoour zucchini (sausage shaped green things!) Slugs are not supposed to like copper so won't crawl over it and also not supposed to like the taste of garlic. Not sure if they have read the same books as me, so we will wait and see.

CAREN, lovely to see you, I am thinking of you. Mayhem looks like trouble, sorry to hear about Luna.

As it is now August, I cn now ssy that NEXT MONTH Londy and I are coming to America!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Yoohoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Healing vibes and hugs to everyone.

Friday photos....


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Many Happy Returns DonnyK!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from warm and cloudy Surrey.
> 
> SAM, I am growing courgettes which I think are yoour zucchini (sausage shaped green things!) Slugs are not supposed to like copper so won't crawl over it and also not supposed to like the taste of garlic. Not sure if they have read the same books as me, so we will wait and see.
> 
> ...


Soooo jealous of your trip to America :hunf: :lol: and your picture of your lounge looks like a very happy chaos!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

KateB said:


> Soooo jealous of your trip to America :hunf: :lol: and your picture of your lounge looks like a very happy chaos!


I will take you with me in spirit and we will get a UK KAP sortd for next year. xx
The chaos is going to get worse a my French gs arrives in a week and a halfs time.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

KateB said:


> Many Happy Returns DonnyK!


and from me too.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> And to me, it does not seem that far!


Its funny how we perceive things differently isn't it? the 750ish kms to Goulburn didn't seem that much. If I was travelling with someone (especially another driver) I would do it in a day. Probably alone as well- once wouldn't have thought twice about it. 
Planning to take two days to get to Canberra as it is 1,200kms (752 miles) and while Maryanne will be with me she doesn't drive.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I keep forgetting to pack my knitting- I really must try to remember to take a simple WIP!


Why not keep a simple WIP in you stroller all the time? I keep a pair of socks on my handbag all the time.so I am rarely without one when I go out.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I got an email not long ago saying it needs updating--perhaps check for updates? I really need to get mine working again too.


BusyWorker Bee wanted to skype yesterday and needed to upgrade and mine is giving me a message requiring info I don't know as David set it up originally. Maybe they are upgrading them all?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Since I have the drive tomorrow I'm going to fix a recipe that Marianne told me about today on the phone. Apricot Chicken. She said it was yummy.
> 
> This wait I'll have a good meal ready when we get home. I know it will end up cooking longer but figure it can't hurt if I put it on low.
> 
> ...


I do a very similar chicken dish - but use Apricot Juice as the liquid. I have also added the rice to the pot to have everthing down at once. Actually do mine in the oven but the slow cooker would be a good option as well.

Hope nothing comes up overnight for your daughter. SOmetimes things feel worse the next day.

A 4 hour trip you didn't need- but hard to do anything else under the circumstances.
Sydney needs to learn that he doesn't eat live meat, needs to wait until it is deceased.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good evening from Great Bend. I have not had reliable internet for the past week. There was someone out to fix it today? I
> Think it is worse now than before. I am on my phone right now. I will get a photo of the progress on the barn in the morning.
> Our new puppy Mayhem, she is a boxer German Shepard mix. My sweet Luna is no longer with us.
> Healing thoughts and energy for those in need. HUGS for everyone.
> Good night and sweet dreams. I'm headed to bed, long day tomorrow.


And is named for the mayhem she creates? Sorry about Luna- you really are struggling with enough things t the moment- they never seem to stop. Even tointernet playing up- the sort of small thing that can tip you when so many other things are going wrong.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> well - the season is over - we lost the first game but we gave them a run for their money - final score was 8/9 - they were the home team and got to bat last which might have helped them - it was a good game and the boys did well. they were disappointed but seemed to accept it well.
> 
> stopped at dairy queen on the way home - just the four of us - I had a fish sandwich and a medium butterfinger blizzard - a small would have been much better - I am miserable until some of it digests - would feel better if I threw it up. ugh I should know better by now - when I get too full it makes it far too difficult to breathe.
> 
> ...


What a shame they didn't win-but at least it saved you the money of buying them all ice creams! Always look on the bright side of life after all.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Ah but my point is that in order to knit while talking- you do need both hands!!!!!!! That is why I liked skyping you Sam! no reflection on my attitude to whom so ever I am talking with- it is my own need to keep my hands busy!


I'm the same- handsfree is so useful for that! And for hanging on whiile you wait to be attended. If you wait and knit it is just not the same waste if time as it would otherwise be.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from warm and cloudy Surrey.
> 
> SAM, I am growing courgettes which I think are yoour zucchini (sausage shaped green things!) Slugs are not supposed to like copper so won't crawl over it and also not supposed to like the taste of garlic. Not sure if they have read the same books as me, so we will wait and see.
> 
> ...


courgettes are zucchini- another thing that we agree with the US over rather than UK.
Julie and I were saying see you in 2 months earleir today as well. October is scarily close


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Happy Birthday DonnieK


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good evening from Great Bend. I have not had reliable internet for the past week. There was someone out to fix it today? I
> Think it is worse now than before. I am on my phone right now. I will get a photo of the progress on the barn in the morning.
> Our new puppy Mayhem, she is a boxer German Shepard mix. My sweet Luna is no longer with us.
> Healing thoughts and energy for those in need. HUGS for everyone.
> Good night and sweet dreams. I'm headed to bed, long day tomorrow.


Mayhem is such a good name for the impact of a puppy on one's life. One of my favourite puppies was called Dynamite- sadly he was stolen from me a number of weeks after he came to stay.
I don't think you will ever forget Luna.
Here's to a successful if long and probably exhausting day for you tomorrow (well by now of course your today Friday) we still have a bit under an hour of over-lap! At 11.10pm., Friday my time.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from warm and cloudy Surrey.
> 
> SAM, I am growing courgettes which I think are yoour zucchini (sausage shaped green things!) Slugs are not supposed to like copper so won't crawl over it and also not supposed to like the taste of garlic. Not sure if they have read the same books as me, so we will wait and see.
> 
> ...


Looking good none-the-less!
The two of you will be intrepid travelers I am sure!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Why not keep a simple WIP in you stroller all the time? I keep a pair of socks on my handbag all the time.so I am rarely without one when I go out.


My lost fingerless gloves would fall into the right category- I know just the little bag that could do duty for that- I inherited it when my older neighbour died- nice to remember her- it is a rather nice little Japanese bag- suede.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> I'm the same- handsfree is so useful for that! And for hanging on whiile you wait to be attended. If you wait and knit it is just not the same waste if time as it would otherwise be.


Absolutely! I have realised that the speaker on my big corded phone works quite well- and I can put it beside the computer keyboard, so all is facing the right way- I have plans of a more comfy computer chair at some point in the distant future!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> courgettes are zucchini- another thing that we agree with the US over rather than UK.
> Julie and I were saying see you in 2 months earleir today as well. October is scarily close


It will go quickly enough! I have almost finished the right front of the double moss jacket- past all the tricky decrease/increases thank goodness!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren wrote:
it is 4,000 km across Australia - where as the usofa is "It is 2987.82 miles from San Fransisco, CA (west ocean side) to Virginia Beach, VA. (east ocean side)." - which is 4808.430 km --- sam

.............................................................................................................

Not such a huge difference in size at all. Sam! Compared with our little Islands!

Julie.

.............................................................................................................

Scotland is only 238km across at it's widest point! Seemingly we are about the same size as South Carolina.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Well, my dear Gwen, I sure hope today, Fri. Is uneventful for you. You don't need any more excitement in your life. I'm glad your DD wasn't hurt but you're right, she'll feel it today.
I know you'll be glad to have everyone home. That was quite an adventure they've had.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good evening from Great Bend. I have not had reliable internet for the past week. There was someone out to fix it today? I
> Think it is worse now than before. I am on my phone right now. I will get a photo of the progress on the barn in the morning.
> Our new puppy Mayhem, she is a boxer German Shepard mix. My sweet Luna is no longer with us.
> Healing thoughts and energy for those in need. HUGS for everyone.
> Good night and sweet dreams. I'm headed to bed, long day tomorrow.


Good morning, Caren. It's so good to be able to write that!!!
So sorry to hear you lost Luna....that's heartbreaking. But love Mayhem...you knew just what to name her for future antics!! She looks like she's going to be a large lady!!
How is your dear stepfather? I keep all of you in my prayers.
Hugs, dear one,
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> well - the season is over - we lost the first game but we gave them a run for their money - final score was 8/9 - they were the home team and got to bat last which might have helped them - it was a good game and the boys did well. they were disappointed but seemed to accept it well.
> 
> stopped at dairy queen on the way home - just the four of us - I had a fish sandwich and a medium butterfinger blizzard - a small would have been much better - I am miserable until some of it digests - would feel better if I threw it up. ugh I should know better by now - when I get too full it makes it far too difficult to breathe.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear the boys didn't win but I bet they had fun. Plus getting to eat at DQ!
I know exactly what you mean about eating too much. I'm usually very careful but once in a while when the food is really good, I push my luck and am miserable for an hour or so.
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> well - the season is over - we lost the first game but we gave them a run for their money - final score was 8/9 - they were the home team and got to bat last which might have helped them - it was a good game and the boys did well. they were disappointed but seemed to accept it well.
> 
> stopped at dairy queen on the way home - just the four of us - I had a fish sandwich and a medium butterfinger blizzard - a small would have been much better - I am miserable until some of it digests - would feel better if I threw it up. ugh I should know better by now - when I get too full it makes it far too difficult to breathe.
> 
> ...


So sorry the boys lost but still an amazing thing to make it that far. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Hats off to them!


----------



## marlark (Jul 23, 2014)

I believe that Sam was referring to the difficulty breathing when he eats too largely. That is really miserable. Sam
take care as we all cherish your stewardship. Marlark


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Julie...I keep forgetting to comment on your lovely bag you made. Great job!!!! So useful and good for the environment. I've not seen all the pages but did do a search for the photo of it having seen a few posts referring to it. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> My new glasses


Love those, very pretty lady.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Sorry to hear about Luna, Caren. Welcome to Mayhem.
Happy Birthday DonnieK.
Take care all.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from warm and cloudy Surrey.
> 
> SAM, I am growing courgettes which I think are yoour zucchini (sausage shaped green things!) Slugs are not supposed to like copper so won't crawl over it and also not supposed to like the taste of garlic. Not sure if they have read the same books as me, so we will wait and see.
> 
> ...


Love your floor covering in the lounge, is that a carpet?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes, the entire bottle of dressing Sam. I'm fixing it tonight or rather this afternoon as I go pick up DH & everyone. Will let you know how it tastes.


thewren said:


> gwen - the entire bottle of Russian dressing? --- sam


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Happy Birthday to DonnieK who drops in to the KTP every so often
> Happy Birthday!
> Happy Birthday to you!


From me too!! Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So does this mean you got one? Sydney is such love even if he is a goof ball at times.


sassafras123 said:


> Sam, you show them.
> Love pix Mayhem a nd Lila.
> Which reminds me, GWENNIE pray for my soul. Saw ad for German shepherd female pups available.
> MAYA CAME OUT NICELY, MET COMPANY AND LAID BY MY CHAIR.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Started storming here. Lila, who was sleeping om my bed, got up and just as she got to me, lightning then thunder hit very loud and close. She jumped into my arms and had sat this way for the last few minutes. The rain had stopped but she had no interest in moving. Poor baby. She hates loud noises.
> 
> Kathy


She's a cutie. Poor thing, loud noises bother a lot of dogs. Stay safe out there.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good evening from Great Bend. I have not had reliable internet for the past week. There was someone out to fix it today? I
> Think it is worse now than before. I am on my phone right now. I will get a photo of the progress on the barn in the morning.
> Our new puppy Mayhem, she is a boxer German Shepard mix. My sweet Luna is no longer with us.
> Healing thoughts and energy for those in need. HUGS for everyone.
> Good night and sweet dreams. I'm headed to bed, long day tomorrow.


Oh she's cute, just a little bug. So sad about Luna, but it's good that you have a baby to soften the blow a bit, I understand how you feel. 
Hugs and hope that today is a great one and that things are going good on the rebuild.


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

Reese, our chi mix pictured in my avatar, is the same way about loud noises. If she is in one of her usual spots (foot of bed, her ottoman) she jumps to the floor and tries to get under something. She also has issues with some (not all) other dogs...our neighbor who is my dog guru says that there is sometimes a small dog attitude...they can feel overwhelmed. Lila looks like a great companion.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

RE: Sydney .......just think, we could then save on cremation costs when the time comes.....LOL

I thought about putting the rice in the crock pot but since it won't take long to cook decided not to. Will put it on in about an hour then off to get the crew.



darowil said:


> I do a very similar chicken dish - but use Apricot Juice as the liquid. I have also added the rice to the pot to have everthing down at once. Actually do mine in the oven but the slow cooker would be a good option as well.
> 
> Hope nothing comes up overnight for your daughter. SOmetimes things feel worse the next day.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Happy Biarthday DonnnieK!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Love your floor covering in the lounge, is that a carpet?


Thank you, yes it is a fitted carpet in a tartan style pattern.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Caren - good to see you, but sorry to hear about Luna...look forward to seeing the antics of Mayhem.

PurpleFi- I love photos of GK's and love your lounge--is that the same as our "family" room? Looks lovely.

Gwen/Mariannne - I'm going to try that recipe. I've make a dish before that had a peach salsa topping and loved it.

Getting ready to head to DD#1's today or tomorrow so need to get a lot of things done around here today.

Sam, sorry the boys didn't win---but I'm now hungry for Dairy Queen (or Culvers). May have to stop for a break on my down to Springfield.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

[quote=RookieRetiree

PurpleFi- I love photos of GK's and love your lounge--is that the same as our "family" room? Looks lovely.

I guess it is qhat you call a family room, it's sometimes called a sitting room. Basically the room where the easy chairs and sofa and tv are. We have a seperate dining room and seperate kitchen too. A lot of UK houses are now open plan with no real divisions between these rooms.

By the way many thanks for all the advice you sent June, much appreciated. It is now next month that we start our travels.
:shock: :thumbup:


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Good morning everyone, I've been going through the posts backwards and I see birthdays. Happy Birthday to Donniek and Souxanne. I hope you had great Birthdays. Sorry it's late


Purple, that looks like lovely chaos! I do love your plaid rug! 

Rookie, your recipes sound so good, makes me want to cook again! 

Kathy, I hope Lila finds a way to deal with the noise, maybe as she gets older it will get better.

Well, I must go out and work on my gardens. I'll check back later or join you on the next ktp. nittergma


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Caren, I'm sorry you lost Luna. I love your new one Mayem! Her ears are precious! I wonder if they will stand up? Our Eskie's ears were like that, then one day one stood up and just as we thought it would stay that way the other popped up! I hope your internet will be fixed soon and the barn is going ok.

Lurker I'm glad you were able to get to better store and shop. Sounds like you will eat well.

Gwennie, I haven't read all about the hikers but It'll be exciting to hear all about it.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

thewren said:


> gwen - the entire bottle of Russian dressing? --- sam


TY, Sam for asking this as I had missed this recipe and it is right down my alley! Thanks Gweniepooh and be safe on your trip.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Just been out with the new power washer cleaning the drive, and what a difference! It was absolutely filthy, although DH said it wasn't dirty it was "rustic"! :roll: I've been agitating for a while to get a new power washer after the old one broke and finally wore DH down (he was for trying to sort the old one, which is over 20 years old, and when exactly this feat of engineering was going to happen was anybody's guess! :roll: ) and this one has an attachment for cleaning paths which is brilliant! It looks a bit like a floor polisher with brushes around the edge and the water stays within the circular head and doesn't spray all over the place. It's also very light so it's easy to use, but now I'm jiggered!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Being gone so much puts me out of it! I know I missed a bunch but couldn't be helped. Trying to stay up now.

Happy b-day DonnieK and many more.

Purple, always love your photos. I have a new plant to try-- they had thinned out some plantings along the public area of the new development and hadn't cleaned up what they had pulled-- nice start on a dozen liriope plants and should do well under my trees.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Good morning. Got up too late to walk Maya. I'm going to try water jogging this Fternoon. My leg is better. But first have to meet sponsee at doctors office at 10:00 a.m.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Its funny how we perceive things differently isn't it? the 750ish kms to Goulburn didn't seem that much. If I was travelling with someone (especially another driver) I would do it in a day. Probably alone as well- once wouldn't have thought twice about it.
> Planning to take two days to get to Canberra as it is 1,200kms (752 miles) and while Maryanne will be with me she doesn't drive.


It's 2011.68 km (1250 miles) to my parents' house from mine...takes two days for sure, so yes, I could see doing the trip to Goulburn or even Canberra in a day!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> BusyWorker Bee wanted to skype yesterday and needed to upgrade and mine is giving me a message requiring info I don't know as David set it up originally. Maybe they are upgrading them all?


I haven' done mine yet...  I'd better write it down!

Sam, sorry the boys lost, but it sounds like they had fun anyhow--which should be the goal at their ages!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

marlark said:


> I'm heading for bed so will return in AM Just spent 2 hours looking for a pattern that I tried to put on a document. I am still trying to learn the changes from my windows xp and my fingers don't land correctly above homerow, throws off everything. I didn't know that I could not use right click to copy and paste. Didn't find the picture or pattern. So long for now. Marlark


What system do you have now and what program do you use for documents?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Scotland is only 238km across at it's widest point! Seemingly we are about the same size as South Carolina.


And I would love to see it all. 

*Happy birthday, DonnieK!*

I cast on last night...a lot of stitches...and found out on row 3 that I'd got too many! :roll: So a froggin' I will go. My box of stitch markers and yarn needles has vanished as well (lost, lost, lost without my stitch markers). This is the second time it's happened this year! But I know this time that the cat didn't knock it into the trash, as I checked. It's got be here somewhere; as my mother used to say, "It didn't sprout legs and walk off!" LOL

Healing thoughts to all in need, safe travels to those on the road, and hugs & blessings to all.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Good morning, All!!

I was up very early this morning and am beginning to feel it now. 

However, I've finished the next batch of pickles--dilled green beans this time. First batch was fresh packed garlic dill pickles. When i finish here, I will go and start on a batch of bread-and-butter pickles. DSIL has just about eaten the last of previous b&b pickles I had in the pantry downstairs.

No tomatoes from the garden yet or okra--keep hoping the weather will warm up long enough for the plants to set blossoms soon before the weather gets toward fall temps.

Enjoy your time today.

Later,

Ohio Joy


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Took Maya out and threw ball for her.
Gwen, did not get pup. Kept repeating mantra "you do not need another dog, Maya is perfect".


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

So, I said, "Dear Universe, I really need my stitch marker box," and turned around and saw it (in a place I *know* I'd already looked). Heh. Now I can start again properly! Thanks, Universe. Also, while we're at it, dear Universe, I need a dog. ROTFL

Waiting for Miss Purple sweater to get dry.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sounds perfect. Let me know what kind as DH has been hinting for a new one---after trying to wash down the vinyl siding on DD's house, I found out it leaks all over the place. The old one may not be 20 years old, but it definitely is on it's last legs.



KateB said:


> Just been out with the new power washer cleaning the drive, and what a difference! It was absolutely filthy, although DH said it wasn't dirty it was "rustic"! :roll: I've been agitating for a while to get a new power washer after the old one broke and finally wore DH down (he was for trying to sort the old one, which is over 20 years old, and when exactly this feat of engineering was going to happen was anybody's guess! :roll: ) and this one has an attachment for cleaning paths which is brilliant! It looks a bit like a floor polisher with brushes around the edge and the water stays within the circular head and doesn't spray all over the place. It's also very light so it's easy to use, but now I'm jiggered!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Happy Birthday,DonnieK!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sounds perfect. Let me know what kind as DH has been hinting for a new one---after trying to wash down the vinyl siding on DD's house, I found out it leaks all over the place. The old one may not be 20 years old, but it definitely is on it's last legs.


It's a Karcher K4 Compact and I would highly recommend it. Ours came with all the extra attachments like the path cleaning thing. I'll try and find a picture.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Julie...I keep forgetting to comment on your lovely bag you made. Great job!!!! So useful and good for the environment. I've not seen all the pages but did do a search for the photo of it having seen a few posts referring to it. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :thumbup: I am all into making re-usable bags- I have a couple I made that must be around 5 years old now. I 'christened it yesterday- and it works well- allowing one to fold up the stroller without problems such as presented by the rigid basket that comes with it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Caren, I'm sorry you lost Luna. I love your new one Mayem! Her ears are precious! I wonder if they will stand up? Our Eskie's ears were like that, then one day one stood up and just as we thought it would stay that way the other popped up! I hope your internet will be fixed soon and the barn is going ok.
> 
> Lurker I'm glad you were able to get to better store and shop. Sounds like you will eat well.
> 
> Gwennie, I haven't read all about the hikers but It'll be exciting to hear all about it.


Being borderline diabetic, it is rather important I do look after my diet!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Took Maya out and threw ball for her.
> Gwen, did not get pup. Kept repeating mantra "you do not need another dog, Maya is perfect".


 :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Happy Birthday Donnie K.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> But I know this time that the cat didn't knock it into the trash, as I checked. It's got be here somewhere; as my mother used to say, "It didn't sprout legs and walk off!" LOLquote]
> 
> One of the worst things about living alone is there is no one to blame for things that go missing once you have established the cat didn't do it!!LOL


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > But I know this time that the cat didn't knock it into the trash, as I checked. It's got be here somewhere; as my mother used to say, "It didn't sprout legs and walk off!" LOLquote]
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > But I know this time that the cat didn't knock it into the trash, as I checked. It's got be here somewhere; as my mother used to say, "It didn't sprout legs and walk off!" LOLquote]
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I had to suspect the cat first (because I am sure he did it before) and DD and Bub don't usually move my things. It might have been the ghost. LOL


 :thumbup:


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> I had to suspect the cat first (because I am sure he did it before) and DD and Bub don't usually move my things. It might have been the ghost. LOL


Mine is a pixie because it then enters my head and makes me forget where I put the item. I am also looking for my stitch markers!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

It's the gremlins here who hide things, move them or generally cause mischief! They hid my tickets for a show last year, including the admission tickets, breakfast and lunch tickets, workshop tickets. Fortunately the company were kind enough to re-issue them to me. It is nearly time for the same show and this years tickets are here next to my chair but last years still haven't shown up.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> It's the gremlins here who hide things, move them or generally cause mischief! They hid my tickets for a show last year, including the admission tickets, breakfast and lunch tickets, workshop tickets. Fortunately the company were kind enough to re-issue them to me. It is nearly time for the same show and this years tickets are here next to my chair but last years still haven't shown up.


That was fortunate you were able to have the tickets re-issued- I do hope you enjoy the show again this year!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Kate, looks good...think it's going to be a Christmas present.



KateB said:


> It's a Karcher K4 Compact and I would highly recommend it. Ours came with all the extra attachments like the path cleaning thing. I'll try and find a picture.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I'd still say that the cat did it---

Momisms: Mine would say "you're lucky it didn't bite you!" and I'd always comment back- "but then at least I'd have found it."



Kansas g-ma said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > But I know this time that the cat didn't knock it into the trash, as I checked. It's got be here somewhere; as my mother used to say, "It didn't sprout legs and walk off!" LOLquote]
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

There's "somebody" who lives in my house: uses up the last of toilet tissue, paper towels, etc. without replacing them. Uses all but a teaspoon of cereal, sugar, ketchup, syrup, etc. and puts it back. It's not me and the other person I live with denies it--so there must be "somebody" else who lives here.



Sorlenna said:


> I had to suspect the cat first (because I am sure he did it before) and DD and Bub don't usually move my things. It might have been the ghost. LOL


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Happy Birthday Donnie K.[/quote
> 
> Happy Birthday DonnieK from me too!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> There's "somebody" who lives in my house: uses up the last of toilet tissue, paper towels, etc. without replacing them. Uses all but a teaspoon of cereal, sugar, ketchup, syrup, etc. and puts it back. It's not me and the other person I live with denies it--so there must be "somebody" else who lives here.


When the kids were all at home, that somebody was named, "Not Me." LOL


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> There's "somebody" who lives in my house: uses up the last of toilet tissue, paper towels, etc. without replacing them. Uses all but a teaspoon of cereal, sugar, ketchup, syrup, etc. and puts it back. It's not me and the other person I live with denies it--so there must be "somebody" else who lives here.[/
> Surely you have heard tell of Polter Geists, those odd spirits who do those kinds of things? Those are who my mother always used to blame when everyone else denied being responsible. I have those come from time to time in my home.


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

Caren, Loved your Mayhem! Such a sweet expression.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> There's "somebody" who lives in my house: uses up the last of toilet tissue, paper towels, etc. without replacing them. Uses all but a teaspoon of cereal, sugar, ketchup, syrup, etc. and puts it back. It's not me and the other person I live with denies it--so there must be "somebody" else who lives here.


My Mum and Dad called him Mr. Nobody when we were children.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

for all the times that I have been late i'm going to be a bit early tonight. that way kate and our across the pond contingent can get a peek before retiring for the night. --- sam

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-276361-1.html#5787433


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

ah - but they don't wear kilts in south Carolina. --- sam



KateB said:


> thewren wrote:
> it is 4,000 km across Australia - where as the usofa is "It is 2987.82 miles from San Fransisco, CA (west ocean side) to Virginia Beach, VA. (east ocean side)." - which is 4808.430 km --- sam
> 
> .............................................................................................................
> ...


----------



## master of none (Feb 26, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > One of the worst things about living alone is there is no one to blame for things that go missing once you have established the cat didn't do it!!LOL
> ...


----------



## marlark (Jul 23, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> What system do you have now and what program do you use for documents?


0I am not sure of the linguistics. My documents are Windows 7,
the Evernote was re connected and updated. My printer is alexmark 7350. Does that tell you anything.


----------



## marlark (Jul 23, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> I had to suspect the cat first (because I am sure he did it before) and DD and Bub don't usually move my things. It might have been the ghost. LOL


I always blame such thing on the poltergeists. It could't be me.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> And I would love to see it all.
> 
> *Happy birthday, DonnieK!*
> 
> ...


I'm not so sure things don't grow legs. We usually simply say it must have growed legs
Did wonder why you didn't use stitch markers. Can always use bits of yarn, I don't like yarn as I have myself knit them as a stitch when I'm not watching


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

marlark said:


> 0I am not sure of the linguistics. My documents are Windows 7,
> the Evernote was re connected and updated. My printer is alexmark 7350. Does that tell you anything.


In the browser, you may be able to use the mouse to select what you want to copy and then right click--if that doesn't work, try selecting what you want and then hold down ctrl and press the c key to copy; to paste, click in the document and hold down ctrl and press v to paste. It could also be that your mouse isn't set for right click operations, but that seems unlikely (and I can't remember how to change that  ).


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> I'm not so sure things don't grow legs. We usually simply say it must have growed legs
> Did wonder why you didn't use stitch markers. Can always use bits of yarn, I don't like yarn as I have myself knit them as a stitch when I'm not watching


I knew I had alternatives to markers, but what I really needed was my needle! I did find it, though.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Page 77 on here... See you all at the new TP.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Agreed, that really isn't much and probably not as much as she is loaning him. Hugs and hope your daughter's heart won't be broken too much but it does sound like she has two babies. One beautiful little girl and the other goes without saying, but prayers that he will turn his life around. It sounds like you are handling this as well as one possibly could. Hang in there and enjoy that precious baby. I'm sure your DD is in love and sadly gives 200% to the relationship, but that is such a positive thing that she did't go yesterday. :thumbup:


They are not in a relationship any more (thank goodness). So why was she lending/giving the money. Who knows. :roll: :evil:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> OMG, what are you supposed to get with $26/month, that's nuts!
> Are there no jobs to get or is he just lazy?


LAZY.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Am I understanding that right??
> 742 kms is equal to 461 miles? Maybe you meant 74???
> 
> OH WAIT... You meant how many miles away Goulburn is.
> ...


LOL :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Good evening from Great Bend. I have not had reliable internet for the past week. There was someone out to fix it today? I
> Think it is worse now than before. I am on my phone right now. I will get a photo of the progress on the barn in the morning.
> Our new puppy Mayhem, she is a boxer German Shepard mix. My sweet Luna is no longer with us.
> Healing thoughts and energy for those in need. HUGS for everyone.
> Good night and sweet dreams. I'm headed to bed, long day tomorrow.


Good to hear from you. Sorry to hear about Luna. What a gorgeous puppy Mayhem is... love the name.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> wouldn't it be great to go home with bear scratches on your car - good as a conversation starter. --- sam


~~~They DID warn us about the bears perhaps might "attack" the car. We had to keep moving if a bear (or wolk, or buffalo came toward the car). We took the bus tour with a guide then went around again on our own. I liked doing that in that order...we had the info and then we could control when we stopped, etc.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Great photos :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Have fun, but I'm sure you will come home tired, how old are the GKs?


Thank you. We had fun, and YES I am exhausted! I brought the middle grandson, 11, home with me this morning in the RV, as he has a call back for baseball try outs this afternoon, and we weren't sure M would be back with the other two, ages 9 & 14, in time. They are on their way home now. I got a text about 45 minutes ago. DD got here to pick him up just minutes after we got here, but didn't have to be anywhere yet, so they took me to get Mom. And I got a nice homecoming gift from little Arriana! She let me hold her with no tears or scrunched up face! A couple of times!!!!! And she got her first tooth while we were gone! They left here about 1 PM and I dozed off in the chair while waiting for pictures to download from my phone. I forgot it's been awhile since I downloaded to DropBox so it's taking awhile. We got the absolute have to's out of the RV. The cold stuff and bread & chips. The bread will mold before we go again, and the grease in the chips goes rancid in the heat so we don't leave that stuff in. I leave the unspoilable stuff in the fridge, tho. I can wait until tomorrow to get the dirty clothes out.

Back to playing catch up!

Tami


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

4:35pm and I have just caught up here, so I am off to find the new ktp.

Happy belated Birthday wishes to DonnieK.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Pickles sound good. We usually do those too and anything else that can be pickled. You'd be amazed at what my husband finds!


jheiens said:


> Good morning, All!!
> 
> I was up very early this morning and am beginning to feel it now.
> 
> ...


 Whoops, forgot! Heading for the new KTP!


----------

